# ICB2.0 - Es geht los: Definition des Konzepts



## nuts (7. Mai 2014)

Das Warten hat ein Ende: Die zweite Generation Internet Community Bike geht los. Gemeinsam mit Alutech-Chef Jürgen Schlender haben wir das Konzept bereits grob entwickelt - jetzt wollen wir es mit euch gemeinsam weiter konkretisieren.


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*ICB2.0 - Es geht los: Definition des Konzepts*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## esta (7. Mai 2014)

Pinion Carbonbike gibt es doch bisher garnicht, wär also mal wirklich einzigartig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Mai 2014)

Und Abgestimmt! Nur wird Pinion eine Option bleiben. Und dafür extra eine neu Form zu Backen würde es nur noch teurer machen -> unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## nuts (7. Mai 2014)

esta schrieb:


> Pinion Carbonbike gibt es doch bisher garnicht, wär also mal wirklich einzigartig.



Liegt (vermute ich jetzt mal) an zwei Dingen:

- Der Rahmen muss für Pinion sehr exakt gefertigt sein, damit es nicht zu Geräuschentwicklung kommt. Heißt entweder viel Ausschuss oder viel Nachbearbeitung, heißt teuer
- Getriebe + Carbon wird eh teuer, resultiert vermutlich in einer ordentlich kleinen Zielgruppe


----------



## mikefize (7. Mai 2014)

Klingt durchdacht, vernünftig und nachvollziehbar. So darf es weitergehen.


----------



## yggr (7. Mai 2014)

das klingt seeehr, seeehr vielversprechend !!!


----------



## Deleted 143609 (7. Mai 2014)

Klare Ansage, kann ich nur begrüßen. Hoffentlich fliegt hier jetzt nicht der große Dreck… Lasst die Jungs hier einfach ein Hammer-Trailbike entwickeln, das sich am Ende auch rentiert.


----------



## kaptan (7. Mai 2014)

ICB desaster die zweite oder was? Also was momentan im Carver und ICB besitzern wiederfährt ist sorry, unter aller sau! Und jetzt Alutech... Naja die meinungen zu den gehen ja auch eher ins negative die letzte zeit... 

Zum glück habe ich mich damals am anfang schon gegen diese ICB geschichte entschieden! Obwohl echt potential da war...


----------



## esta (7. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Liegt (vermute ich jetzt mal) an zwei Dingen:
> 
> - Der Rahmen muss für Pinion sehr exakt gefertigt sein, damit es nicht zu Geräuschentwicklung kommt. Heißt entweder viel Ausschuss oder viel Nachbearbeitung, heißt teuer
> - Getriebe + Carbon wird eh teuer, resultiert vermutlich in einer ordentlich kleinen Zielgruppe



Nacharbeit ist garnicht möglich, aber die Fertigungstoleranz sollte kein Problem sein. Vermutlich würde man sowieso Inserts einlaminieren.
Das mit der Zielgruppe kann ich aber so unterschreiben.


----------



## _Alex_ (7. Mai 2014)

Wie schon in der Überschrift des Artikels: Los geht's!


----------



## Plumpssack (7. Mai 2014)

Alu Hauptrahmen, Carbon Hinterbau, 27,5" und es könnte mein Traumrahmen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (7. Mai 2014)

Nach den Videos denk ich erst mal "geil schaut nach Spaß aus .... und dann fuck da muss ich Fahrtechnik üben wenn das bike nicht mehr alles platt macht"

Bekomme aber bock auf so ein bike.


bis da war der Artikel für mich "hm. könnte ich schwach werden..."

aber dann...


nuts schrieb:


> Wie die Videos zeigen, kann man kurzhubige Spaßbikes mit *kleinen *oder großen Rädern bauen – Also bleibt die Laufradfrage an dieser Stelle *noch offen*. Wir werden diese doch recht emotionale Frage nicht komplett selbst entscheiden, aber eine Option bereits ausschließen: 26“. Damit werden wir sicher einige User hier enttäuschen



Ja mich.. weil ich kein Marketing junkie bin... und  wenn ich die Gründe lese...

1.  Komponenten: bleibt nur Felge und Reifen weil alles andere nichts damit zu tun hat. Reifen gibt es und wird es geben... und felgen genauso... also nicht relevant
2. Ihr sagt es soll leicht werden und redet dann von Massenträgheit... ? ähja... ist klar. ich kauf mir immer 2kg reifen damit die schön träge sind.
3. das Angebot und nachfrage ist eine verzerrte Ansicht der Realität. wenn nichts anderes angeboten wird ist klar das 650B gekauft wird.



nuts schrieb:


> Sogar bei Modellen, die wir mit 26“ bestückt haben und dies für sinnvoll erachten, wählen die Kunden immer häufiger die 27,5“ Option.“.



Tja die Typischen bike leser halt…. Millionen Fleigen essen scheice… muss gut sein



P.s. sehe ich das richtig das ich mit der google umfrage beliebig oft abstimmen kann?


----------



## mikefize (7. Mai 2014)

@Merlin7: Komm schon, lass es bitte gut sein, es bringt einfach nichts. Bitte, bitte keine 26er Diskussion, da gibt es einfach nichts mehr zu sagen.


----------



## Pintie (7. Mai 2014)

stimmt.
leider nicht. nervt mich nur... so ein satz wie "schleisen ncihts aus.... aber..."

egal. muss es ja nicht kaufen.


----------



## scott-bussi (7. Mai 2014)

Ich würde es so wie das Blur machen.
Mit einer 150er Gabel, dann wär es ein schönes Spielzeug mit Reserven.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. Mai 2014)

KISS!!! Je einfacher der Rahmen aufgebaut ist, desto besser. 

Erste Frage, bei 130 mm... Welche Gabel? Kommt heuer eine neue Reba oder lässt sich die Revelation auf 130 mm bringen. Ein komplettes Manitou Fahrwerk wäre nett. McLeod Dämpfer und was wird 2015 bei den Gabeln neues kommen?


----------



## IceQ- (7. Mai 2014)

Auch wenn ich die Eingrenzung sehr strickt finde, besonders mit den 130mm, muss ich sagen: SO gibts ein klares Ziel und Grenzen die abgesteckt sind.
Damit artet es mit Sicherheit weniger stark aus.
Das Alutech am Ende Räder verkaufen will, sollte jedem hier klar sein. Wenn Alutech 26er nimmer loswird, so wird das ICB 2.0 eben auch kein 26er - weil Alutech sonst einen wirtschaftlichen Amoklauf macht...

Freu mich auf den weiteren Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KainerM (7. Mai 2014)

Kein 26", absolut kein Interesse. Community Bike und uns dann LR-Größe vorschreiben? Ohne mich, behaltet euch euren Trekking-mist.

Aber sowas von geil, dass ihr sogar ein 26" Bike als Beispiel listet, was es werden soll. Sagt doch gleich "Alutech hat sich das gut Geld kosten lassen, drum treffen sie die Entscheidungen. Die Community soll nur gemolken werden!".

Ich fände es gut, wenn ein Hersteller endlich mal die Eier hätte und Zahlen publiziert. "Immer mehr 27,5" Bikes" kann auch heißen: Schon ein Drittel dessen, was 26" macht. Aber ist schon gut, liebe Industrie: Nachdem 29" gefloppt sind muss eben ein neuer Goldesel her. Scheiß auf die Wünsche der Kunden!

P.S.: Die Idee mit der Kurzhub-Geo hab ich ja selbst ein, zwei Mal vorgeschlagen. Hätt ich geil gefunden. Aber scheinbar war von anfang an sonnenklar was es werden soll: 130mm, 27,5", All Mountain, abwärtsorientiert. Um Traffic zu generieren ein paar Pseudoabstimmungen und fertig.
Beim ICB 1.0 war das anders - da war der Name "Community-Bike" gerechtfertigt.


----------



## pillemaen (7. Mai 2014)

Das Rad sollte von der Geo her definitiv für den Aufbau mit 150mm Gabeln ausgelegt werden.


----------



## Godtake (7. Mai 2014)

Ein Bike für große Jungs würde mich sehr freuen...


----------



## Symion (7. Mai 2014)

130mm am Heck, 140mm an der Front. Damit hat man die größte Gabelauswahl!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Mai 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Nachdem 29" gefloppt sind muss eben ein neuer Goldesel her. Scheiß auf die Wünsche der Kunden!


Wo sind denn 29" gefloppt? Im Segment bis 100/120mm Federweg gibt es eher mehr 29" als 27.5, 26 sind mit der Lupe zu suchen.


----------



## Plumpssack (7. Mai 2014)

Ideal würde ich ehrlich gesagt eine auf 130mm getravelte Mattoc/Pike finden. Schön steif und qualitativer Federweg.
Das heißt Alutech könnte Spacer herstellen, mit denen jeder seine Mattoc/Pike auf 130cm setzen kann. Ich würds kaufen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. Mai 2014)

Wer noch immer an 26" glaubt... 26" ist sowas von tot. Nein, nicht weil es schlechter ist, sondern weil die Industrie 26" sterben lässt. Marzocchi bietet die neuen Gabeln nicht mal mit in 26" an, Maxxis bietet die neuesten Modelle auch nicht mehr in 26" an. So schaut's aus.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Mai 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ideal würde ich ehrlich gesagt eine auf 130mm getravelte Mattoc/Pike finden. Schön steif und qualitativer Federweg.
> Das heißt Alutech könnte Spacer herstellen, mit denen jeder seine Mattoc/Pike auf 130cm setzen kann. Ich würds kaufen.


Naja, wenn man zu stark travelt kann es passieren dass das Kammervolumen der Gabel zu klein wird und die Charakteristik im Zweifel nicht mehr die ist die die Gabel mit 160mm hätte. Mal davon ab dass die Garantieansprüche im Zweifel an Alutech übergehen wenn die selbstgebastelte Spacer in eine Manitou/RS/Marzocchi bauen.


----------



## Plumpssack (7. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man zu stark travelt kann es passieren dass das Kammervolumen der Gabel zu klein wird und die Charakteristik im Zweifel nicht mehr die ist die die Gabel mit 160mm hätte. Mal davon ab dass die Garantieansprüche im Zweifel an Alutech übergehen wenn die selbstgebastelte Spacer in eine Manitou/RS/Marzocchi bauen.


Trotzdem will ich meine 130mm Mattoc aber wahrscheinlich hast du Recht.


----------



## Speziazlizt (7. Mai 2014)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> Ich würde es so wie das Blur machen.
> Mit einer 150er Gabel, dann wär es ein schönes Spielzeug mit Reserven.



Das funktioniert doch nur mit der 150er Gabel aufgrund des VPP Hinterbaus, oder? 


@Welche 130mm Gabel - Es heißt ja maximal 130mm  Es gibt ja auch 120mm Gabeln.

Ich hatte letztes Jahr das Vergnügen mit einem 120mm Commencal Fully durch Rotrua zu heizen - ich kann euch versichern, ein wahres Vergnügen.

Tip top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haop (7. Mai 2014)

Ihr hättet 26" mal als Antwortoption lassen sollen, damit man sieht, wie es abschneiden würde.


----------



## yggr (7. Mai 2014)

kaptan schrieb:


> ICB desaster die zweite oder was? Also was momentan im Carver und ICB besitzern wiederfährt ist sorry, unter aller sau! Und jetzt Alutech... Naja die meinungen zu den gehen ja auch eher ins negative die letzte zeit...
> 
> Zum glück habe ich mich damals am anfang schon gegen diese ICB geschichte entschieden! Obwohl echt potential da war...



vielen Dank für deinen hilfreichen Beitrag 




Merlin7 schrieb:


> stimmt.
> leider nicht. nervt mich nur... so ein satz wie "schleisen ncihts aus.... aber..."
> 
> egal. muss es ja nicht kaufen.



ich glaub, jetzt hast du's begriffen 
ab jetzt wirds hier deutlich entspannter...



Tyrolens schrieb:


> KISS!!! Je einfacher der Rahmen aufgebaut ist, desto besser.
> 
> Erste Frage, bei 130 mm... Welche Gabel? Kommt heuer eine neue Reba oder lässt sich die Revelation auf 130 mm bringen. Ein komplettes Manitou Fahrwerk wäre nett. McLeod Dämpfer und was wird 2015 bei den Gabeln neues kommen?



sehe ich genauso mit dem einfachen Konzept, aber musst du schon wieder so vorgreifen ?
da bekommst jetzt eh keine Antwort darauf...


----------



## KainerM (7. Mai 2014)

Mag sein, dass *die Industrie versucht 26" zu töten*. Weil sie scheiß viel Kohle in den Müll gesteckt haben, und trotzdem niemand das Zeuch kauft. Hurra, Reifen, Felgen, Gabeln, Rahmen, alles neu! Kommen Sie, kaufen Sie! Schnell!

29" ist gefloppt. Ja, es gibt im XC Bereich auch nichts anderes. Es verkauft sich aber auch nicht besser als 26". Und dabei machts dort sogar ein klein wenig Sinn. Für alle anderen Bereiche überwiegen die Nachteile. Es gab einen kurzen Push, weil halt die Early Adopters (um mal ein anderes Wort als Hipster oder Eisdielenradler zu verwenden) umgestiegen sind. Und jetzt haben die alle neue Bikes, und kaufen nicht mehr so brav. Der Gleiche Scheiß kostet uns jetzt 26" - die Umsteiger steigen jetzt natürlich um, aber *es würd mich wundern wenn 650b nächstes Jahr einen merkbaren Zuwachs bringt*. Eher wird das Gegenteil passieren, und dann wird wieder was neues erfunden. Hat man ja sogar schon; Carbonfelgen. Echte Schnapper bei 1000€ das Stück. Aber brauch man einfach, ist ja mindestens fünf mal besser als Alu. So wie 650b fünf mal besser als 26" ist.


----------



## Akira (7. Mai 2014)

Stimmt, man kann mehrmals abstimmen. Das könnte schief gehen.


----------



## Pintie (7. Mai 2014)

so wie ich das sehe muss man noch nciht mal seine ip ändern


----------



## NoStyle (7. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht sollte man in der Umfrage noch die Federwege für vorne (von -> bis) ergänzen! Das hätte nämlich nicht unwichtige Auswirkungen auf Geometrie, Ausstattung usw. ... !


----------



## nuts (7. Mai 2014)

Gabeln:

29" gibt es eine PIKE 120, eine RS-1 120, eine Revelation, eine Fox 34, ...
27,5" gibt eine Revelation 130, eine Mattoc 140,...


----------



## KainerM (7. Mai 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man in der Umfrage noch die Federwege für vorne (von -> bis) ergänzen! Das hätte nämlich nicht unwichtige Auswirkungen auf Geometrie, Ausstattung usw. ... !



Vergiss es, die Entscheidungen sind schon getroffen. Die Community hat nichts zu melden - wir sind nur Werbeträger!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. Mai 2014)

Nuts, 130  mm sind angesagt, die Mattoc fällt damit weg, die Revelation bleibt, Fox will keiner... das ist keine große Auswahl.
Ich halte es für eher unwahrscheinlich, dass das Ding 29" haben wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dancing Queen (7. Mai 2014)

Ich will 26 Zoll. Bei der Umfrage kann ich so oft mitmachen wie ich will?! Dann wird die Wahl hier ja noch glaubhafter als die zum "Auto des Jahres".


----------



## Plumpssack (7. Mai 2014)

Akira schrieb:


> Stimmt, man kann mehrmals abstimmen. Das könnte schief gehen.


Und ich hab nochmal abgestimmt, weil ich dachte es hätte beim ersten Mal nciht geklappt.


----------



## null-2wo (7. Mai 2014)

...uuuund abgestimmt. Einmal. Wär halt geil, wenn der Rahmen auch für größere Gabeln freigegeben wär.dann kommen halt einfach 26" Laufräder rein, und gut. Vielleicht noch n getravelter Dämpfer...?


----------



## pillemaen (7. Mai 2014)

Symion schrieb:


> 130mm am Heck, 140mm an der Front. Damit hat man die größte Gabelauswahl!


Das Problem ist halt, dass es die Pike in für 650B nur mit mind. 150mm gibt. Ich nehme aber mal an, dass du von 140mm bei 29" redest und somit auch von Gabel aus der Kategorie Pike & Fox 34


----------



## JP_bike2do_de (7. Mai 2014)

Entgegen aller Behauptungen gibt es eine 27,5" Pike mit 130mm. Genauer gesagt ist der interne AirShaft durch einen neuen, kürzeren zu ersetzen, welcher den Federweg auf 130mm reduziert. Völlig offiziell seitens RockShox!
Dazu einfach mal die Tabelle auf S.12 im Pike Service Manual anschauen. Danach kann man mit dem entsprechenden AirShaft den Federweg für alle drei Laufradgrößen in 10mm Schritten von 160mm auf 120mm einstellen.

Die Sram Spare Part Number für den 27,5" 130mm AirShaft lautet:

*11.4018.026.010 
AIR SHAFT PIKE SA 140-26/130-27
*
Interessanter Weise gibt es das Ding noch nirgends zu kaufen und Sport Import will offiziell nichts davon wissen 


Und wenn man bei den Jungs von Sram mal anfragt und ihnen das Projekt vorlegt, ist evt auch eine OEM Pike mit 130mm drin???


----------



## freisberg (7. Mai 2014)

Auf den ersten blick geil aber
ohne 26 zoll irds scheiße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (7. Mai 2014)

Erst All-Mountain dann Enduro jetzt Trailbike... Bin schon gespannt was als nächstes kommt! Egal zurück zum Thema:
Ihr wollt keine Laufrad-Diskussion? Mit dem Ausschluss von 26 Zoll habt ihr aber genau das erreicht!
Was bedeutet denn die Aussage dass da von den Zulieferern nicht mehr die besten Sachen zu haben sind? Das nicht mehr die teuersten Komponenten in 26 Zoll zu haben sein werden? Egal, das wird hier kein 6000Euro-Bike werden! Wenn ihr gleich gesagt hättet: "Es wird ein 29er mit 130mm Federweg, Schluss aus." Ok das wäre ne Ansage mit der man leben kann. Aber doch nicht eine von drei Größen ausschließen, nur weil da irgendwelche Komponenten nicht mehr in der gewohnten Menge verfügbar sein sollen... Die fragenden Gesichter der Zulieferer hätte ich doch zu gerne gesehen, wenn trotz angeblichem Trend zu 650B hier plötzlich die Mehrheit das völlig unbrauchbare 26'' behalten will! Mir ist das zu wenig Beteiligung der Community und zu viel Pseudo-Auswahl! Entweder alle drei Größen oder halt wie gesagt eine festlegen, fertig.
Pinion im Bike wäre schön, ich denke aber dass das wohl die X1 werden wird...


----------



## mikefize (7. Mai 2014)

IBC:


----------



## Pintie (7. Mai 2014)

vielleicht ein letztes Wort dazu...

wenn ihr da viel mehr wisst als die anderen.... bedeutet das das ich mir doch keinen neuen 26" LRS holen soll weil ich dann 2015 keine Reifen mehr bekomme?

kann mir schwerlich vorstellen das die nicht mehr Hergestellt werden. Dafür wird es auch in Zukunft zu viele Leute geben die gern mal einen neuen 26" reifen aufziehen wollen.


----------



## Acme (7. Mai 2014)

Also ich glaube, da wir uns (alle) noch im Übergang befinden wäre eine 26"/27,5" Option sich sinnvoll. So das man den Rahmen wahlweise fahren kann. Wie das technisch machbar wäre mit tauschbaren Inserts od. ähnliches müsste man dann sehen. Ich bin der Meinung, das zumindest so eine Option in der Abstimmung enthalten sein müsste.

Aber es ist auf jeden Fall schade zu sehen, das es von vornherein rausfällt!
Ich bin nicht gegen den technischen Fortschritt, aber ich hatte die letzten 25 Jahre viel Spass mit 26" und kam mir damit nicht deplaziert vor.(ausser auf der Strasse).


----------



## Bench (7. Mai 2014)

Wer sagt, dass ein Bike mit 130mm hinten auch 130mm vorne haben muss?

Und an alle vorgestrigen 26" Fanboys: Es ist, wie es ist. Und es ist nicht, wie es nicht ist. Deal with it!


----------



## Pintie (7. Mai 2014)

will den dislike button zurück


----------



## DHVEF (7. Mai 2014)

1. Geo sollte unbedingt für 120 bis 150mm Gabel ausgelegt sein. Da kann dann ne 120mm CC oder eine 150mm AM Gabel rein, dass ist die perfekte Variabilität. Ob Alutech ein 150mm Bike hat interessiert nicht, wir bauen ja ein ICB.

2. Ich will aber 26", sehe das wie Merlin. Für Komplettbike eben schwierig wenns  fast nur noch 27,5" aufwährts gibt. Diskusion nervt mich aber auch zusehenst.


----------



## Bench (7. Mai 2014)

Würde man die Felgen und Reifen entlabeln, würde kein Mensch den Unterschied merken.

Ist, als würde man ein Auto mit 150PS aus dem Programm nehmen, und es mit 145PS anbieten, und jeder würde das meckern anfangen.


----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (7. Mai 2014)

Bench schrieb:


> Wer sagt, dass ein Bike mit 130mm hinten auch 130mm vorne haben muss?
> 
> Und an alle vorgestrigen 26" Fanboys: Es ist, wie es ist. Und es ist nicht, wie es nicht ist. Deal with it!


Mach ich. Wird es 650B oder eine Kombi aus 650B und 29'', ist mir das ICB2.0 von da an völlig egal.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. Mai 2014)

Die größte Herausforderung wird für Alutech sein, den Rahmen auch einigermaßen leicht zu bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User85319 (7. Mai 2014)

Wow, KainerM hat es mit seiner penetrant unsympathischen Art doch tatsächlich als erster IBC-User auf meine Ignore-Liste geschafft


----------



## KainerM (7. Mai 2014)

@mikefize: Wenn sie das Ding "Community-Bike" nennen, dann sollen sie die Community auch entscheiden lassen. Und wenn da raus kommt, dass die Community 26" will, dann sollen sie auch eine Option anbieten. Da diktiert uns die Industrie ständig was wir zu mögen haben, und wenn sie uns mal fragen, dann nur so dass wir ja keine falsche Antwort geben können.
_Gerade Alutech als Spezialist für Einzelanfertigungen sollte in der Lage sein, *uns *das zu geben, was *wir *wollen._

@Bench: Das hat nichts mit vorgestrig zu tun... Und ja, niemand würde den Unterschied merken, dass ist das beste Argument GEGEN 650b. Mein Rahmen merkts nämlich, wenn das Rad nicht mehr reinpasst. Und mein Laufrad auch.

@Metalfranke: Danke, du mich auch. Tschü!

mfg


----------



## StudiBiker (7. Mai 2014)

Schönes Konzept! Bei der Santa-Cruz-Umfrage war das Blur meine Antwort auf die Frage, welches SC-Bike ich am ehesten kaufen würde.
Leider ist mit dem Konzept das Bike für mich aber auch wieder uninteressant, ich hab schon ein verspieltes 130er 



Tyrolens schrieb:


> KISS!!! Je einfacher der Rahmen aufgebaut ist, desto besser.
> 
> Erste Frage, bei 130 mm... Welche Gabel? Kommt heuer eine neue Reba oder lässt sich die Revelation auf 130 mm bringen. Ein komplettes Manitou Fahrwerk wäre nett. McLeod Dämpfer und was wird 2015 bei den Gabeln neues kommen?





Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ideal würde ich ehrlich gesagt eine auf 130mm getravelte Mattoc/Pike finden. Schön steif und qualitativer Federweg.
> Das heißt Alutech könnte Spacer herstellen, mit denen jeder seine Mattoc/Pike auf 130cm setzen kann. Ich würds kaufen.


Mattoc gibts eh in 140mm. Sonst die Minute? AM Gabel, gibts mit 130mm in der Expert und 130 oder 140mm in der Pro-Variante. Ich fahr die 130mm Expert, aber der Mehrheit wird wohl eher nach schwererem Gerät gelüsten. Wobei die Minute Pro bis auf den Standrohrdurchmesser der Mattoc Comp gleicht.


----------



## Plumpssack (7. Mai 2014)

DHVEF schrieb:


> 1. Geo sollte unbedingt für 120 bis 150mm Gabel ausgelegt sein. Da kann dann ne 120mm CC oder eine 150mm AM Gabel rein, dass ist die perfekte Variabilität. Ob Alutech ein 150mm Bike hat interessiert nicht, wir bauen ja ein ICB.



Solche Kompromisse werden IMMER Bikes die nichts richtig können und keine, die alles können.


----------



## Dakeyras (7. Mai 2014)

Von mir aus soll das Ding 27.5 kriegen, obwohl mir 26 lieber gewesen wäre. 

Federung hinten 130 klingt gut, vorne aber bitte 140-150

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. Mai 2014)

Obacht! Eine 130 mm Pike oder Mattoc baut um einiges höher als eine 130 mm Revelation oder Fox 32.


----------



## dancing Queen (7. Mai 2014)

Eierlegendewollmilchsau gibbet evtl irgendwann mal bei den Pedelecs! 160mm Federweg und die Eignung zum Bergrenner ist halt nicht so einfach. 

Ich find 130 ist ein guter Kompromiss. 150er Gabel und gut is.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (7. Mai 2014)

Habe mit 27,5 " _mittlerweile_ kein problem mehr.
Der Unterschied zwischen 26 und 27,5 " ist wirklich nicht groß.Eher vernachlässigbar.
Nur die 29" Zirkusräder mag ich net.Weder am XC..und schon gar net am AM.
27,5 passt schon.
Zum geplanten Rad sach ich nur...passt von den Rahmenbedingungen.


----------



## Bench (7. Mai 2014)

Ghostrider7.5k schrieb:


> Mach ich. Wird es 650B oder eine Kombi aus 650B und 29'', ist mir das ICB2.0 von da an völlig egal.


Alles klar 
Sobald entschieden wird, dass es X1, X01, XX1 only wird, also keine Umwerferbefestigung am Rahmen, gehts mir genauso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esta (7. Mai 2014)

Sofern bei der Abstimmung 27,5" rauskommen sollte wärs cool wenn man das Rahmenkit auch als 26" Version bekommen könnte, sollte ja bei Alutech kein Problem sein wenn sogar alle Bikes als Pinion zu haben sind.


----------



## trailterror (7. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> vielleicht ein letztes Wort dazu...
> 
> wenn ihr da viel mehr wisst als die anderen.... bedeutet das das ich mir doch keinen neuen 26" LRS holen soll weil ich dann 2015 keine Reifen mehr bekomme?



Lass dir den schwachsinn "26' ist tot" nicht einreden!
ziel der branche ist es eine künstliche angst zu erzeugen, so dass der kunde kauft was den herrschaften in den kram passt.


----------



## kordesh (7. Mai 2014)

Jihaaa! Genau die Gattung von Bike, die es als nächstes bei mir werden soll und wo ich mich gerade schlau lese und gucke, was es gibt und was ich brauche. Deshalb auch bitte mit Umwerferbefestigung! 1x11 ist absolut nicht für jeden etwas! Und laufradgröße ist mir voll egal. Hauptsache macht das, was es soll - Spass, wenn ich damit unterwegs bin!


----------



## Pintie (7. Mai 2014)

Bench schrieb:


> Alles klar
> Sobald entschieden wird, dass es X1, X01, XX1 only wird, also keine Umwerferbefestigung am Rahmen, gehts mir genauso


schön das du in allen Fragen so tollerant bist...

bei XX1 könnt ich jetzt Anfangen das das die Zukunft ist und genau zu so einem Bike passt


----------



## lest (7. Mai 2014)

Genau so habe ich mir das vorgestellt! Maximal 130mm und große Laufräder. Die Option für vorne 29 und hinten 27,5'' fehlt mir jetzt aber  (nein, nicht wirklich...)

Ich finde schwierig zu beurteilen was jetzt bei der Materialwahl mehr Sinn macht. Aluminium ist in der Konstruktion mittlerweile echt ziemlich stabil und leicht geworden. Andererseits könnte ich mir den Rahmen auch als Teil Alu/Teil CFK vorstellen. Aber ich glaube ich würde eher zu CFK Hauptrahmen und Alu Hinterbau tendieren - oder? Naja wie gesagt... relativ planlos. Aber wenn ich jetzt "Hybrid" ankreuze kann es nachher immernoch alles Alu werden - oder?


----------



## Bench (7. Mai 2014)

Klar bin ich tolerant.
Für mich ist 1x11 nix, aber ich bashe nicht ständig und in jedem Thread dagegen, wie du das gegen den wegfall von 26" tust.
Was hindert dich denn daran, in einen 650b Rahmen 26" Felgen mit dicken Reifen zu montieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (7. Mai 2014)

Bench schrieb:


> Alles klar
> Sobald entschieden wird, dass es X1, X01, XX1 only wird, also keine Umwerferbefestigung am Rahmen, gehts mir genauso



Na siehste, so verschieden sind die Geschmäcker.. 
Und ich finde mittlerweile, dass einige bestimmte bikes nicht mehr auf 2-fach konstruiert werden sollten, weil 1x11 einfach reicht, und man dadurch die kurzen Kettenstreben hinkriegt. Mir reicht als nicht-Rennsportler im Chiemgau und den Alpen 1x10 (11-42) aus!

und @Merlin7
Und 27,5 - ich merk durchaus den Unterschied zum 26er, positiv wie negativ!!
Vor allem aber ist Alutech ein Hersteller, der Geld verdienen muss - was soll das, immer und immer wieder auf dem 26" Thema rumzuschlagen - bleiben WIR als IBC Forentexter auf den nicht verkauften Rädern und Komponenten sitzen oder Alutech?!? Warum sollte der Hersteller ein für ihn als zu gross erachtetes Risiko eingehen, damit wir uns von wegen community gebauchpinselt fühlen!
Am coolsten fände ich es, wenn Alutech es hinkriegt, den Rahmen leichter zu bauen bier: @Tyrolens ), und weniger verschnörkelte Rahmenformen hinzukriegen - so eher in die Richtung vom IBC SL mit der überarbeiteten Wippe!


----------



## Tobiwan (7. Mai 2014)

Genau in diese Richtung dachte ich auch - eine Trailrakete für´s deutsche Mittelgebirge.
Bezüglich Laufräder bin ich auf 26 Zoll eingestellt. Wenn es diese Variante nicht gibt, dann bin ich aber gleich für richtig groß, also 29 Zoll. 
Damit jetzt bitte ein Bike bauen, dass auch in Anliegern Spaß macht!


----------



## Bench (7. Mai 2014)

odysseus schrieb:


> ...weil 1x11 einfach reicht...


auch das kann man eben nicht pauschal sagen.

sicher würde 1x11 mir auch reichen, wenn Trickstuff eine bezahlbare 8-54 Kassette rausbringt


----------



## culoduro (7. Mai 2014)

ok - weils mir einfach reicht!


----------



## Pintie (7. Mai 2014)

Bench schrieb:


> Was hindert dich denn daran, in einen 650b Rahmen 26" Felgen mit dicken Reifen zu montieren?



hab ich z.b. an meinem ICB MK I versucht  650B ausfallenden , 26" Felge, Baron 2,5.... geht nicht. weil die Karkasse dann schleift. Außerdem ist die Geo dann eine völlig andere und das Tretlager so tief das es ein Laufrad wird

Ich finde das zu einem Bike wie es hier werden soll sehr wohl 1 fach only passt. Das ermöglicht deutlich kürzere Kettenstreben und somit Wendigkeit.

Mal so eine Frage in die Runde weil hier leichter Rahmen gefordert wird... Was ist für euch leicht ?
2kg ? 3 kg? 4 kg?


----------



## lest (7. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Mal so eine Frage in die Runde weil hier leichter Rahmen gefordert wird... Was ist für euch leicht ?
> 2kg ? 3 kg? 4 kg?



Wie im Thread schon steht.. es soll ja auch eine überdurchschnittliche Stabilität gegenüber Marathon/Race Bikes haben. Insofern würde ich mich mit 3kg zufrieden geben.


----------



## Pintie (7. Mai 2014)

das ist genau worauf ich raus wollte.... 
ein Rahmen mit 130 statt 180mm Federweg wird nicht viel leichter sein wenn er das gleiche aushalten soll.

unter 3kg (ohne Dämpfer ) würde ich aber schon als ziel definieren


----------



## -N0bodY- (7. Mai 2014)

Bench schrieb:


> ......Was hindert dich denn daran, in einen 650b Rahmen 26" Felgen mit dicken Reifen zu montieren?



Genau meine Taktik... den ganzen 27,5" Kram am besten dann teuer an die verkaufen die der Meinung sind das man das unbedingt braucht. Sich dann ne schöne 26" Gabel mit leichten stabilen 26" Rädern einbauen und der Industire den Mittelfinger zeigen. Gleichzeitig freue ich mich dann noch über längere Kettenstreben. Soll ja nen schnelles Bike werden, und da find ich Laufruhe schon recht wichtig. Und wenn man es clever anstellt kauft man den "Hipstern" auch noch sau günstig ihre guten gebrauchten 26" Komponenten ab weill sie, sie ja sonst teuer im Sondermüll entsorgen müssten.  

Das währe jetzt meine Taktik, und vielleicht geht sie ja auf.
Und nebenher mach ich mir mein Corsair Marque wieder fit. Natürlich in 26" weil ja eh keiner nen Unterschied merkt wenn man die Sticker ab macht. 

so long..... ride on.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. Mai 2014)

2,5 kg ohne Dämpfer.


----------



## Pintie (7. Mai 2014)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Und wenn man es clever anstellt kauft man den "Hipstern" auch noch sau günstig ihre guten gebrauchten 26" Komponenten ab weill sie, sie ja sonst teuer im Sondermüll entsorgen müssten.


darauf spekuliere ich auch ...
aber bei deiner Idee wird das Tretlager extrem tief werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillrider (7. Mai 2014)

wie kommst du auf die Idee mit den kürzeren Kettenstreben?
wenn der Umwerfer per direct mount am Hinterbau sitzt mit dem Käfig knapp über den Kettenstreben dann stößt erst das Hinterrad am Sitzrohr an bevor der Umwerfer das tut.


----------



## Pintie (7. Mai 2014)

@Downhillrider : das ist nicht das Problem...
bei 1*11 ist die Kettenlinie weiter außen und man hat nur ein 30er oder so Kettenblatt.
dadurch kann das Yoke weiter nach vorne bei gleicher Reifenfreiheit. -> kürzere Kettenstrebe möglich


----------



## pndrev (7. Mai 2014)

Ohne 26" bin ich auch raus... eigentlich wäre zu der Zeit, wenn das 2.0 fertig ist, mal wieder ein Update an der Reihe. Aber dann halt ohne Alutech.


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (7. Mai 2014)

Wenn's um ein Enduro-Hardtail geht, bin ich auf jeden Fall auch dabei.


----------



## -N0bodY- (7. Mai 2014)

Ac





Merlin7 schrieb:


> darauf spekuliere ich auch ...
> aber bei deiner Idee wird das Tretlager extrem tief werden...



Ach... darum mach ich mir keine Sorge. Wenn der Reifen dick genug ist bleiben wir vielleicht im einstelligen mm Bereich was die Differenz der Höhe/Tiefe des Tretlagers betrifft. Und das merkt warscheinlich kein Mensch wenn man Ihn unwissend auf das selbe Rad einmal mit 27,5" und einmal mit 26" setzt.


----------



## Downhillrider (7. Mai 2014)

@ Merlin7: in der Theorie gebe ich dir recht. Aber das kommt in meinen Augen erst bei unrealistisch kurzen Kettenstreben zum tragen.
Das Speci Enduro gibt es als 29 Zoll Rad mit Umwerfer (33/22) und 430 Kettenstreben. Und das ist ja echt schon sehr kurz für 29 Zoll.
Mein Rad hat bei 26 Zoll, 425er Kettenstreben und 38er Kettenblatt immer noch gut Luft. Und das Yoke ist sehr voluminös an dem Rahmen...
Ich würde auf jeden Fall die Option für direct mount Umwerfer am Hinterbau schaffen...


----------



## Pintie (7. Mai 2014)

ist schon mehr, weil Rahmen die auf 650B konstruiert sind das Tretlager normal schon mehr als 2,3 mm tiefer machen. (als wenn sie auf 26" konstruiert sind).

Wenn man damit klar kommt geht das natürlich. Aber aktuelle Rahmen wo die Tretlager eh schon tiefer sind als noch vor paar jahren... puh ist nicht meins...

@Downhillrider : Ich denke das die Yoke Möglichkeiten zumindest bei Santacruz und co das Kriterium waren. Wobei bei VPP Hinterbau ist das natürlich noch interessanter....


----------



## nuts (7. Mai 2014)

Downhillrider schrieb:


> @ Merlin7: in der Theorie gebe ich dir recht. Aber das kommt in meinen Augen erst bei unrealistisch kurzen Kettenstreben zum tragen.
> Das Speci Enduro gibt es als 29 Zoll Rad mit Umwerfer (33/22) und 430 Kettenstreben. Und das ist ja echt schon sehr kurz für 29 Zoll.
> Mein Rad hat bei 26 Zoll, 425er Kettenstreben und 38er Kettenblatt immer noch gut Luft. Und das Yoke ist sehr voluminös an dem Rahmen...
> Ich würde auf jeden Fall die Option für direct mount Umwerfer am Hinterbau schaffen...



Dafür hat SRAM den Speci-Jungs auch einen speziellen Umwerfer gebaut. Bei den anderen Ausstattungen wird eine Art Boomerang verwendet, der den Umwerfer in die richtige Position bring. (Habe ich mir zumindest sagen lassen)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Mai 2014)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Ac
> 
> Ach... darum mach ich mir keine Sorge. Wenn der Reifen dick genug ist bleiben wir vielleicht im einstelligen mm Bereich was die Differenz der Höhe/Tiefe des Tretlagers betrifft. Und das merkt warscheinlich kein Mensch wenn man Ihn unwissend auf das selbe Rad einmal mit 27,5" und einmal mit 26" setzt.


Was willst du denn da für einen Reifen benutzen? 2,6"? Mittlerweile hat so ziemlich jeder Reifenhersteller die gleichen Reifenbreiten in 27.5 wie er sie auch in 26" hat(te). Ich gehe mal davon aus dass das hier vorgestellte Bike eher weniger auf 2.25er Schmalspurbereifung rollen wird. Denke da wird was in Richtung RockRazor/HansDampf in 2,35 drauf sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (7. Mai 2014)

Mal zurück zum Thema...

was ich bei dem ganzen Projekt viel wichtiger finde, ist, das der Rahmen möglichst simpel aufgebaut, robust und wartungsarm ist.
Wenn es DAS Bike für den Hometrail werden soll, gehe ich mal davon aus, das das Bike recht regelmäßig wenn nicht sogar täglich genutzt wird/werden soll.
Und da wäre es echt toll wenn man nicht 1x die woche drann schrauben muss nur um den Hobel funktionsfähig zu halten.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. Mai 2014)

Stimmt. Und weil es derzeit so krass matschig ist: Es sollte leicht zu reinigen sein. Der Dämpfer sollte gut erreichbar sein, keine spitzen Winkel, Mulden usw.


----------



## chorge (7. Mai 2014)

Bin dann mal raus!!
Hätte durchaus in nächster Zeit mal meinem 180mm Bike was neues mit weniger FW zur Seite gestellt... Aber da behalt ich dann lieber mein altes Helius mit 26", anstatt die Kassen der Industrie im Bereich 650B zu füllen!
Traurig genug, dass Alutech IMHO zu FEIGE ist, auch 26" in die Abstimmung zu nehmen!


----------



## kettenteufel (7. Mai 2014)

Das ist genau das Bike, was ich suche  hoffendlich kommt was cooles bei raus, dann steht mein Name ganz oben auf der Bestellliste


----------



## -N0bodY- (7. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Was willst du denn da für einen Reifen benutzen? 2,6"? Mittlerweile hat so ziemlich jeder Reifenhersteller die gleichen Reifenbreiten in 27.5 wie er sie auch in 26" hat(te). Ich gehe mal davon aus dass das hier vorgestellte Bike eher weniger auf 2.25er Schmalspurbereifung rollen wird. Denke da wird was in Richtung RockRazor/HansDampf in 2,35 drauf sein.



Laut ETRTO ist der Unterschied im Felgendurchmesser (26" zu 27,5") 25mm. Das geteilt durch 2 sind wir bei 12,5mm. Wenn ich da nen minimal Dickeren Schlappen nehme (z.B. 2,5" oder einfach nur einen der höher aufbaut)  dann sind wir da wie oben bereits geschrieben im einstelligen Bereich. Und ich glaube nicht das es auch nur irgendeiner merken würde, wenn man Ihm unwissend, über Nacht z.B. heimlich, das Tretlager um 8-9mm absenkt bei ansonsten gleich bleibenden Geometrie Daten.


----------



## woorscht (7. Mai 2014)

Geschäftssinn und Feigheit sind zwei völlig verschiedene paar Schuhe.
Und lasst doch das Alutech gebashe/26er geheule - es nervt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (7. Mai 2014)

Manchmal frag ich mich inwieweit mtb-news.de noch für einen knallhart kritischen und unabhängigen journalismus steht?

inwieweit sind sie mittlerweile teil des ganzen marktes geworden?

Inwieweit können/wollen sie vielleicht gewisse positionen nicht mehr vertreten/einnehmen, aus angst/sorge sichs mit gewissen kreisen zu verhunzen, beziehungen aufs spiel setzen?


----------



## dancing Queen (7. Mai 2014)

Ich glaub, als kleiner Hersteller heult man lieber mit den Wölfen -macht N ja auch.


----------



## kettenteufel (7. Mai 2014)

Bin für ein Alurahmen der ist günstiger und mit den richtigen Komponenten kommt man auch auf das gleiche gesamt Gewicht


----------



## tobsinger (7. Mai 2014)

was ich nicht ganz sehe ist der Sinn eines 3kg Rahmen mit 130mm Federweg. 
da habe ich doch lieber 150mm Federweg, das ich per Setup straffer einstellen kann, hab dann aber trotzdem noch Reserven, bzw das Rad auch mal mit den 150mm zu fahren. 

Am Anfang hieß es doch noch es soll DAS eine Bike werden.  Davon seid ihr aber mit dem Konzept weit entfernt. Als Normalsterblicher mit mauer Fahrtechnik, würde ich mit 130mm eher keine Lust einen Tag im Bikepark zu verbringen und ich meine jetzt keine hard-core Northshore Elemente, es gibt ja genug moderate Trails in Bikeparks. Trotzdem da würde ich mir wahrscheinlich einfach etwas mehr Reserve wünschen.

Für Euch Jungs, wo Ihr für jede Gelegenheit das richtige Gefährt im Keller habt, ok, aber für mich mit möglichst nur einem Rad. Stimmt da was nicht. 

Vielleicht kann mich mal jemand aufklären, warum man plötzlich, nachdem der Federweg jedes Jahr größer wurde, plötzlich wieder möglichst wenig braucht um glücklich zu werden. Ist das nicht die gleiche Masche wie die Laufradgrössendiskussion?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. Mai 2014)

Es gibt halt Dinge, die man hin nehmen muss.
Ich fahre auch 26" und werde das noch länger machen, zwangsläufig, aber es pusht halt alles in Richtung 650B und 29".
Was soll man da machen???


----------



## bastea82 (7. Mai 2014)

Dass es ein Trailbike werden soll freut mich, sowas in der Richtung hatte ich ja auch vorgeschlagen.
Da aber die 26' Version rausfällt ist das Ding dann für mich gestorben. Ich kaufe keine neue Gabel und LRS nur weil die Industrie 26' künstlich verknappt um den Leuten das Geld abzuzocken. Wenn ich dann noch solche Begründungen lese, frage ich mich ernsthaft ob die Herren Marketingyuppies eigentlich zuviel gekokst haben und alle für dumm halten? Echt, am liebsten würde ich denen mal vor die Tür kacken...
Man sollte die 26' Option offenhalten, das wäre mMn das sinnvollste.

Bas


----------



## enforce (7. Mai 2014)

Warum nicht für größere Biker ein 29" und für Kleinere die 650B Variante?
Wenn ich neben mein 26" Enduro ein Trail- und Tourbike stellen soll, welches größere Laufräder hat, dann gehe ich doch gleich Richtig in die Vollen und wähle 29". 
Bei meiner Freundin mit 168cm ist dagegen diese Laufradgröße zu viel des Guten und 650B die bessere Option.


----------



## Mojo25 (7. Mai 2014)

Die Idee gefällt mir! Egal ob mir 650B oder 29". 
Ich werfe mal als geeignet Gabel noch die Formula 35 in die Runde. Die gibt es auch mit 130mm. Die kann offiziell von 160mm bis 100mm getravelt werden. Und bisher hat sie ja nur gute Eindrücke hinterlassen!
Außerdem denke ich, dass das Rad aus Alu gebaut werden sollte. Komplett. Damit bleiben die Kosten für den Rahmen im Rahmen  und man kann das Geld in eine vernünftige und durchdachte Ausstattung, vor allem mit einem guten Fahrwerk stecken.


----------



## woorscht (7. Mai 2014)

@tobsinger 

"Deshalb heißt unsere Vorgabe: *Ein schnelles, spaßiges Trailbike soll es werden."*


----------



## wunny1980 (7. Mai 2014)

"Was soll man da machen???"
Nicht kaufen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (7. Mai 2014)

29 Zoll mit der Option auch 27,5" zu verbauen (andere Ausfallenden)
Zum Werkstoff:komplett Carbon - für den Einsatzzweck durchweg zweckmäßig.
Den Sinn von Carbon Hinterbauten habe ich bis heute noch nicht verstanden. Fahre an meinem Spicy auch einen Carbon Hinterbau, wobei alles bis auf die Kettenstrebe aus CFK gefertigt ist. Meines Wissens ist das auch bei anderen Herstellern so. Die Gewichtsersparnis ist marginal. Der Aufpreis für Carbon am Hinterbau im Gegensatz zu Aluminium mMn nicht gerechtfertigt. Wenn dann komplett Aluminium (Rahmen und Hinterbau).

Ich finde auch das die Community bei diesem Projekt zu kurz kommt. Eine der grundlegenden Entscheidungen wurde schon getroffen.


----------



## chorge (7. Mai 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Es gibt halt Dinge, die man hin nehmen muss.
> Ich fahre auch 26" und werde das noch länger machen, zwangsläufig, aber es pusht halt alles in Richtung 650B und 29".
> Was soll man da machen???


Konsumverweigerung! Wenn man weiterhin fleißig 26" kauft, aber kein 650B, kapieren die's vielleicht mal...


----------



## Speziazlizt (7. Mai 2014)

@tobsinger - Aber mit 160mm macht Bremswellen heizen im Bikepark auch nicht wirklich Laune. Und selbst 120mm machen in groß angelegten Bikeparks mit Shuttle und selber hochtreten eine Wahnsinn´s Laune.


----------



## fuxy (7. Mai 2014)

Kein 26" ? Ich bin raus.


----------



## HinxundKunx (7. Mai 2014)

@laufradgrößendiskutierer
es gibt zig threads, die man zu dem thema vollspammen kann. es nervt einfach nur noch.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/quo-vadis-26-naht-die-letzte-messe-des-mountainbike-standards.650186/
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/stirbt-26-zoll-aus.588245/
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/650b-oder-doch-26.693525/


----------



## kettenteufel (7. Mai 2014)

Zum Thema Laufradgröße, eine Hybridversion macht meiner Meinung nach kein Sinn man sollte das Bike auf eine Laufradgröße optimal auslegen nicht so ein Zwitter quatsch mach, das ist nix halbes und nix ganzes


----------



## nuts (7. Mai 2014)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> 29 Zoll mit der Option auch 27,5" zu verbauen (andere Ausfallenden)
> Zum Werkstoff:komplett Carbon - für den Einsatzzweck durchweg zweckmäßig.
> Den Sinn von Carbon Hinterbauten habe ich bis heute noch nicht verstanden. Fahre an meinem Spicy auch einen Carbon Hinterbau, wobei alles bis auf die Kettenstrebe aus CFK gefertigt ist. Meines Wissens ist das auch bei anderen Herstellern so. Die Gewichtsersparnis ist marginal. Der Aufpreis für Carbon am Hinterbau im Gegensatz zu Aluminium mMn nicht gerechtfertigt. Wenn dann komplett Aluminium (Rahmen und Hinterbau).
> 
> Ich finde auch das die Community bei diesem Projekt DEUTLICH zu kurz kommt. Die grundlegenden Entscheidungen wurden schon getroffen.



Deutlich zu kurz? Weil _eine_ Eigenschaft des Bikes vorgegeben und _eine_ eingeschränkt wird?

Die Gewichtsersparnis _im Falle des Alutech-Hinterbau_ beträgt 400 g. Den Hinterbau aus Carbon zu fertigen ist wesentlich günstiger, als den Hauptrahmen aus Carbon zu fertigen, weil man nur zwei kleine Formen braucht, und nicht vier große.


----------



## enforce (7. Mai 2014)

Hey Jörg, äh Don Quijote. Wer weiterhin auf 26" besteht, kämpft gegen Windmühlen. Die aktuellen Preise für Bikes und Komponenten kann ich mir nur gefallen lassen, wenn ich weiß, dass ich gebrauchte Sachen auch wieder vernünftig los bekomme. Für 26" Komponenten besteht mittelfristig kein Gebrauchtmarkt mehr. Somit geht meine übliche Strategie - heute neue Sachen kaufen und in 1-2 Jahren mit geringem Wertverlust verkaufen - bei 26" nicht mehr.


----------



## Mojo25 (7. Mai 2014)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, entwickelt Alutech ein Bike MIT der Community und nicht FÜR die Community. Es gibt einfach deutlich mehr Mountainbiker (und damit potenzielle Käufer), die nicht hier im Forum unterwegs sind und sich nicht einer Laufradgröße verschrieben haben. Und die soll das Bike ja auch ansprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akira (7. Mai 2014)

wie wohl ein Rad mit vorne 29 und hinten 27,5 aussieht ?


----------



## Deleted 151460 (7. Mai 2014)

In der aktuellen Bike wird es treffend umschrieben
Zitat:
"Ein 26er zu kaufen ist sicher kein Nachteil, auch unter dem Aspekt, dass sich die Fahreigenschaften gegenüber einem 27.5 nicht unterscheiden - keiner der Testfahrer würde sich auf Vor- oder Nachteile festlegen"
Zitat Ende


----------



## Mojo25 (7. Mai 2014)

Akira schrieb:


> wie wohl ein Rad mit vorne 29 und hinten 27,5 aussieht ?



Schau dir das Maxx FAB Hybrid an, dann weißt du's


----------



## kettenteufel (7. Mai 2014)

Akira schrieb:


> wie wohl ein Rad mit vorne 29 und hinten 27,5 aussieht ?


so
http://img0102.popscreencdn.com/158445236_chopper-bike-custom-bicycle-chopper-custom-built-bike.jpg


----------



## nimbus_leon (7. Mai 2014)

Ohne 26" bin ich raus...cu


----------



## trailterror (7. Mai 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mich mal jemand aufklären, warum man plötzlich, nachdem der Federweg jedes Jahr größer wurde, plötzlich wieder möglichst wenig braucht um glücklich zu werden.



Gut ist das, was den herren gerade ins konzept passt 

Ich denk es ist in etwa so (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege)
Platt ausgedrückt benötigen Die grossen laufräder bauraum, federweg ebenso. Man reduziert also den FW um das bike noch einigermassen kurz zu halten (und wird dir verklickern, dass man in kombination mit grossen laufrädern keine so grossen fw mehr braucht)
Ähnlich wird bzgl. Den wieder steiler werden lw argumentiert...

Schau dir die radstände mal bei den bikes mit grossen laufrädern und flachen lw mal an...das sind überlange schiffsgrössen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (7. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Deutlich zu kurz? Weil _eine_ Eigenschaft des Bikes vorgegeben und _eine_ eingeschränkt wird?
> 
> Die Gewichtsersparnis _im Falle des Alutech-Hinterbau_ beträgt 400 g. Den Hinterbau aus Carbon zu fertigen ist wesentlich günstiger, als den Hauptrahmen aus Carbon zu fertigen, weil man nur zwei kleine Formen braucht, und nicht vier große.



Naja welche Eigenschaft beeinflusst das Fahrverhalten sonst noch so maßgeblich?
Edit: war zu scharf formuliert, habe das geändert


----------



## san_andreas (7. Mai 2014)

130mm ? 3kg Rahmen ? Na, viel Spaß. In die Gewichtsklasse gehört doch mittlerweile Carbon. Da sollten höchstens 2,5kg möglich sein und zwar mit Dämpfer.

Betrifft mich aber eigentlich eh nicht. Alutech ist für mich eh tot. Und schnell Trail fahren kann ich mit 160/170mm bei 12 kg auch.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. Mai 2014)

chorge schrieb:


> Konsumverweigerung! Wenn man weiterhin fleißig 26" kauft, aber kein 650B, kapieren die's vielleicht mal...



Mache ich auch, aber nur was den Umstieg auf 650B betrifft. So wird die Kohle halt in Dämpfung und Antrieb investiert.


----------



## Piefke (7. Mai 2014)

Abstimmung ohne Option 26" - Angst vor der Wahrheit???


----------



## Deleted 294333 (7. Mai 2014)

Die nächste Nische ist dann das Super-Trailbike...


----------



## MUD´doc (7. Mai 2014)

Kurz Offtopic


nuts schrieb:


> Dagegen spricht allerdings unser Wissensvorsprung als Hersteller bezüglich kommenden Neuheiten und künftigen Entwicklungen, sprich: wir wollen nichts entwickeln, was künftig nicht mit den besten Teilen am Markt ausgestattet werden kann.



Tut mir grad leid, Nuts und Forumsmitleser, wenn ich das schreibe...
ABER wenn ich das lese, dann kommt mir das reichhaltige Kot*en!!!

Nichts gegen 650B oder 29"!
Finde die Formate toll und dem, dem das passt, ist doch alles tippitoppi. Nur für mich ist
im Gelände ein 26" das, was zu mir persönlich (Wenigkeit und dauerhafte Stabilität) und finanziell
passt (Sorry, hab halt grad keine Kohle für ein 3½-Mille Rad übrig)

Ich liebe mein 20 Jahre altes GT und mein 2007er Canyon ESX.
Das sind nicht irgendwelche seelenlose Stahl- oder Alu-Klumpen – sondern es sind "meine Bikes" 
Dafür lang gespart! Daraufhin hart erarbeitet! Mit Bedacht umgebaut und erweitert!
Mit Liebe am pflegen und gerne am fahren!
... und demnächst mit 1.95er breite Baumarkt-Schluffen druff.
Oder wie soll ich den Teil des Textes verstehen?
Ich brauche nicht, was schnell ballert und Gott-weiß-was-fetzt auf´n Trail.
Hey, ich bin Mountainbiker mit Spaß am Fahren und Freude in der Natur ...und nicht auf der Flucht!

Bei solchen Aussagen der Branche, gepaart mit der Egomanie der hiesigen Grünröcke, wird einem den
Geschmack am Mountainbiken ziemlich versalzen.
Tja, ist halt ein Einzelschicksal. Who cares?!


----------



## Ti-Max (7. Mai 2014)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Die nächste Nische ist dann das Super-Trailbike...


 
In 26 Zoll, maximal


----------



## SebT-Rex (7. Mai 2014)

Junge Junge, ein ICB ohne Verschwörungstheorien und "ich bin raus" Parolen ist wohl nicht möglich. Eigentlich sind wir ja gar keine Biker, sondern miese kleine Gremlins die den ganzen Tag in ihren Höhlen überlegen, wie sie den rechtschaffenen Biker ihr Hobby verderben. Die einzigen die uns übertreffen, sind die Marketinggötter, dies sind echt fies drauf.... 
Ironie aus, Diskussion an.
Um die Komponenten sollten wir uns jetzt noch allzu viel Gdanken machen, noch eine ganze Stange von Produkten unterliegt einem Embargo und bis zur finalen Diskussion wird sich noch einges tun. Grundsätzlich befinden wir uns mit unseren Vorgaben aber in der glücklichen Situation, an der Schnittstelle zwischen CC/Marathon und AM/Enduro zu agieren. Bedeutet, dass wir uns dort Stabilität holen wo wir sie brauchen und Gewicht einsparen wo es geht.
Grundsätzlich würde ich es stark finden, wenn einige Leute einfach mal einen Schritt von ihren persönlichen Bedürfnissen zurücktreten und sich in das Projekt einbringen. Es gibt nicht unbedingt einen Zusammenhang zwischen einer Beteiligung im Projekt und dem Kauf des Resultats, aber für ein gutes Ergebnis und eine facettenreiche Diskussion ist eine rege Beteiligung sicherlich hilfreich.
Wir haben Bock auf dieses Bike und sind uns sicher, dass das Ergebnis vielen Bikern Spaß machen wird.
Gruß, Basti


----------



## tobsinger (7. Mai 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> 130mm ? 3kg Rahmen ? Na, viel Spaß. In die Gewichtsklasse gehört doch mittlerweile Carbon. Da sollten höchstens 2,5kg möglich sein und zwar mit Dämpfer.
> 
> Betrifft mich aber eigentlich eh nicht. Alutech ist für mich eh tot. Und schnell Trail fahren kann ich mit 160/170mm bei 12 kg auch.



Danke, ich wusste nicht dass man nur mit wenig federweg schnell sein kann. wie gesagt, vor paar jahren war es noch genau anders rum: jedes jahr genau 1cm mehr federweg - die offenbahrung! 

Meiner Meinung ist die Ursache für Geschwindigkeit 1. Fahrtechnik und 2. Oberschenkel. (Letzteres ist vorhanden.) 
Aber am federweg oder lrs liegt es eher nur bedingt.  

Aber ich verstehe ja, sonst würde es ja nicht in die Palette passen. Hoffe nur für Jü dass die plötzlich steigende Produktpalette nicht die Kapazitäten übersteigt und dann die Qualität leidet oder lieferzeiten enslos werden.


----------



## JP_bike2do_de (7. Mai 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> 130mm ? 3kg Rahmen ? Na, viel Spaß. In die Gewichtsklasse gehört doch mittlerweile Carbon. Da sollten höchstens 2,5kg möglich sein und zwar mit Dämpfer.




Lass mich raten, du bist noch kein aktuelles Bike mit den Eckdaten gefahren? Tipp: Check zB mal das Pyga OneTwenty, dann können wir uns nochmal unterhalten. Der Alurahmen wiegt mit Monarch 3kg.
Da habe ich persönlich lieber das Gefühl etwas Grundsolides unterm Hintern zu haben, als auf einer deutlich leichteren Plastikbüxe über den Trail zu trippeln.


Letztes Jahr gab es in einer MTB Zeitschrift ein Vorwort, welches sich mit dem Thema "Federweg oder Fahrerkönnen" beschäftigt hat. Der Artikel war so gut geschrieben und trifft den Nagel hier vollkommen auf den Kopf.
"Wie? Weniger als 160mm Federweg?? Das kann ja nur ein Cityrad sein, ich bin raus!!!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lest (7. Mai 2014)

Das 26'' Geheule nervt unglaublich. In-fucking-credible. Seid ihr alle nur knapp über 1,60m? Wer kein Geld für ein 27,5'' Rad hat, sollte sich auch kein 26'' Rad kaufen. Echt jetzt!


----------



## Deleted 294333 (7. Mai 2014)

Ich guck' mir den Quatsch jetzt mal noch 2-3 Jahre in Ruhe an und fahr' meine geliebten Räder weiter statt auf die nächste Sau aufzuspringen die durch's Dorf getrieben wird.
Und dann kauf' ich ein 32'' Rennrad oder so.


----------



## SebT-Rex (7. Mai 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Gut ist das, was den herren gerade ins konzept passt
> 
> Ich denk es ist in etwa so (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege)
> Platt ausgedrückt benötigen Die grossen laufräder bauraum, federweg ebenso. Man reduziert also den FW um das bike noch einigermassen kurz zu halten (und wird dir verklickern, dass man in kombination mit grossen laufrädern keine so grossen fw mehr braucht)
> ...


Mein persönlicher Beweggrund: mein 170er Enduro bietet deutlich mehr Potential als mein Fahrtalent. Sprich, wenn mir Technik,Puste, Mut etc ausgehen, hat mein Bike noch fette Reserven. Ich würde es lustig finden, mit meinem Bike zu "rangeln" und jedes bisschen Traktion zu erkämpfen, kleine Wellen laden zum "abziehen" ein und meine Fahrtechnik rückt wieder in den Vordergrund. Da liegt für mich der Reiz von einem solchen Bike...


----------



## esta (7. Mai 2014)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Ich guck' mir den Quatsch jetzt mal noch 2-3 Jahre in Ruhe an und fahr' meine geliebten Räder weiter statt auf die nächste Sau aufzuspringen die durch's Dorf getrieben wird.
> Und dann kauf' ich ein 32'' Rennrad oder so.



+1 insbesondere da hier die wirklich interessanten Varianten eh schon rausgefallen sind.


----------



## chorge (7. Mai 2014)

lest schrieb:


> Das 26'' Geheule nervt unglaublich. In-fucking-credible. Seid ihr alle nur knapp über 1,60m? Wer kein Geld für ein 27,5'' Rad hat, sollte sich auch kein 26'' Rad kaufen. Echt jetzt!


Bin 1,88m! Und hab trotzdem keine Lust auf 27.5"... An der Kohle liegt es nicht! Nur daran, wofür ich bereit bin es auszugeben! 
Aber egal - bin eh aus dem Thread nun raus!


----------



## bastea82 (7. Mai 2014)

lest schrieb:


> Das 26'' Geheule nervt unglaublich. In-fucking-credible. Seid ihr alle nur knapp über 1,60m? Wer kein Geld für ein 27,5'' Rad hat, sollte sich auch kein 26'' Rad kaufen. Echt jetzt!


Immer noch nicht begriffen...


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2014)

Oh mei, kaum kommt man von der Tour zurück "muß" man schon wieder 5 Seiten lesen, in denen steht das genau das kommt was viele schon vorher wußten...und das ganze ohne das man hier selber entscheiden konnt 

Also zusammenfassend kommt diesmal ein Rad, das man in Gebieten fährt, zwischen den Alpen und den Mittelgebirgen. Auf den glatten Trails, die max. ein Wurzel im Weg haben. Aber evtl. mit dem Gewicht von Alpen- und Mittelgebirgsrädern....aber mit der Hauptsache das man es Trailbike nennen kann...was man zwar letztes Jahr schon als idiotischen Namen erkannt hat, aber sich dennoch durchzusetzen scheint

Sprich es wird diesmal kein richtiges Mountainbike für alles, sondern doch nur ein Nischenbike. Passend dazu der aktuelle Transitionsbericht.

Sagt das halt gleich. Ist ja nichts böses oder schlechtes, aber dann gäbs net soviel negative Beiträge hier 

G.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. Mai 2014)

JP_bike2do_de schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, du bist noch kein aktuelles Bike mit den Eckdaten gefahren? Tipp: Check zB mal das Pyga OneTwenty, dann können wir uns nochmal unterhalten. Der Alurahmen wiegt mit Monarch 3kg.
> Da habe ich persönlich lieber das Gefühl etwas Grundsolides unterm Hintern zu haben, als auf einer deutlich leichteren Plastikbüxe über den Trail zu trippeln.



Ein Giant Reign X wiegt mit 170 mm Federweg ebenso 3 kg und die sind als grundsolide bekannt (mit Mk 3 link). 

Wenn ich das überschlage... nach Forumswunsch würde dieses Trailbike mit 130 mm Federweg vermutlich mehr wiegen als mein aktuelles 150 mm AM. Das kann es ja auch nicht sein. Das Ding soll mit Variostütze unter 12 kg wiegen!!!


----------



## KainerM (7. Mai 2014)

lest schrieb:


> Das 26'' Geheule nervt unglaublich. In-fucking-credible. Seid ihr alle nur knapp über 1,60m? Wer kein Geld für ein 27,5'' Rad hat, sollte sich auch kein 26'' Rad kaufen. Echt jetzt!


Gratuliere, du hast so eben den Großen Ignoranzpreis für dieses Jahr gewonnen. Eventuell schmeckt es manchen einfach nicht, dass sie vorgeschrieben bekommen was sie mögen sollen? Mit Kohle hat das genau nichts zu tun. In-fucking-nothing.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kettenteufel (7. Mai 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sprich es wird diesmal kein richtiges Mountainbike für alles, sondern doch nur ein Nischenbike. Passend dazu der aktuelle Transitionsbericht.
> 
> 
> G.



Schau dir mal die aktuellen Cross Country Strecken an, wenn man eine gute Fahrtechnik besitzt, dann kann man selbst mit einem Hardtail ordentliche Männerstrecken fahren. Ich denke das angestrebte Rad ist eine gute Allzweckwaffe mit der man auf mal ein Marathon fahren kann oder aber im Bikepark ein bisschen den flow genießen kann


----------



## diggi* (7. Mai 2014)

Trailbike mit wenig Federweg wird ja wohl der nächste Trend was für mich heisst das es diese Art von Bike dann von jedem Hersteller in allen möglichen Versionen geben wird und somit nichts besonderes mehr darstellt was mich reizen würde. 

Wünsche euch trotzdem viel Spass bei der Entwicklung , vielleicht wird es ja doch ne Überraschung in positiver Hinsicht


----------



## Pintie (7. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Mein persönlicher Beweggrund: mein 170er Enduro bietet deutlich mehr Potential als mein Fahrtalent. Sprich, wenn mir Technik,Puste, Mut etc ausgehen, hat mein Bike noch fette Reserven. Ich würde es lustig finden, mit meinem Bike zu "rangeln" und jedes bisschen Traktion zu erkämpfen, kleine Wellen laden zum "abziehen" ein und meine Fahrtechnik rückt wieder in den Vordergrund. Da liegt für mich der Reiz von einem solchen Bike...



kann ich
1. vollkommen nachvollziehen und geht mir auch so
und
2. stellen die wenigisten hier in Frage das so ein 130mm Trailbike was doofes ist.

Das konzept so ein bike zu bauen find ich gut. würd ich auch gern haben....



@lest: was hat die Laufradgröße mit der Körpergröße zu tun? Mal vom Liteville blubber abegesehen? ich bin 195 und gerade deswegen ist 29" nix für mich bei gut 100kg.


----------



## konsti-d (7. Mai 2014)

Pike mit 30mm Absenkung würde doch gut passen. 120/130mm im Flachland, 150/160mm im Gebirge.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2014)

kettenteufel schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die aktuellen Cross Country Strecken an, wenn man eine gute Fahrtechnik besitzt, dann kann man selbst mit einem Hardtail ordentliche Männerstrecken fahren. Ich denke das angestrebte Rad ist eine gute Allzweckwaffe mit der man auf mal ein Marathon fahren kann oder aber im Bikepark ein bisschen den flow genießen kann



Nur weil was geht, muß es noch lang nicht gut "dafür" sein 
Außerdem wollten ja viele ein Ht 

G.


----------



## kettenteufel (7. Mai 2014)

konsti-d schrieb:


> Pike mit 30mm Absenkung würde doch gut passen. 120/130mm im Flachland, 150/160mm im Gebirge.


 Im Flachland braucht man keine 120mm, da stört eher jeder Millimeter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dancing Queen (7. Mai 2014)

Grundsätzlich würde ich es stark finden, wenn einige Leute einfach mal einen Schritt von ihren persönlichen Bedürfnissen zurücktreten und sich in das Projekt einbringen. [/QUOTE]

Man soll sich einbringen, aber von seinen persönlichen Bedürfnissen zurücktreten!?

Ich soll also schreiben was andere Leute geil finden sollen, auch wenn ivh es selbst nicht geil finde? Kapier ich nicht.


----------



## JP_bike2do_de (7. Mai 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ein Giant Reign X wiegt mit 170 mm Federweg ebenso 3 kg und die sind als grundsolide bekannt (mit Mk 3 link).
> 
> Wenn ich das überschlage... nach Forumswunsch würde dieses Trailbike mit 130 mm Federweg vermutlich mehr wiegen als mein aktuelles 150 mm AM. Das kann es ja auch nicht sein. Das Ding soll mit Variostütze unter 12 kg wiegen!!!




Das sollte ja auch keine Vorgabe sein! Ich habe es nur als Beispiel angegeben, dass auch ein schwererer Rahmen mehr Spaß machen kann, als die meisten und vermutlich leichteren Rahmen von der Stange.
Letztendlich ist es auch jedem selbst überlassen und Geschmackssache, ob und wie viel Wert er auf das Gewicht legt.
Mir ist es nicht wirklich wichtig, da ich mit einem leichteren Rahmen genauso schnell unterwegs sein werde und er keinerlei Auswirkungen auf meine physische Verfassung, Kondition (nicht zu verwechseln mit Ausdauer!) etc hat.
Wenn ich schneller sein möchte, muss ich hier ansetzen und nicht am Material.

Meine Meinung


----------



## Pintie (7. Mai 2014)

dancing Queen schrieb:


> Ich soll also schreiben was andere Leute geil finden sollen, auch wenn ivh es selbst nicht geil finde? Kapier ich nicht.


nein was die Leute geil finden sollen geben die frimen vor.
du sollst das dann nur kaufen, und in 3 jahren feststellen das es blöd war und was neues.,... ach sorry vergiss es.


----------



## kettenteufel (7. Mai 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nur weil was geht, muß es noch lang nicht gut "dafür" sein
> 
> G.



Ich suche lieber die  technische Herausforderung, und erkämpfe mir jede Wurzel...aber ich wohne auch bei Hannover


----------



## tfdelacruz (7. Mai 2014)

Abgestimmt!


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Junge Junge, ein ICB ohne Verschwörungstheorien und "ich bin raus" Parolen ist wohl nicht möglich...
> Grundsätzlich würde ich es stark finden, wenn einige Leute einfach mal einen Schritt von ihren persönlichen Bedürfnissen zurücktreten und sich in das Projekt einbringen. Es gibt nicht unbedingt einen Zusammenhang zwischen einer Beteiligung im Projekt und dem Kauf des Resultats, aber für ein gutes Ergebnis und eine facettenreiche Diskussion ist eine rege Beteiligung sicherlich hilfreich.
> Wir haben Bock auf dieses Bike und sind uns sicher, dass das Ergebnis vielen Bikern Spaß machen wird.
> Gruß, Basti


Rischtiisch  sprecht doch mal mit den Forums-Göttern, die "Likerei" geilt im Zweifel noch mehr auf...weil im richtigen Leben kommt scheinbar zu wenig Zuspruch  könne mr also uch einstelle...dafür lieber wieder mit mehr Herz- anstatt Schmerzblut


----------



## dancing Queen (7. Mai 2014)

lest schrieb:


> Das 26'' Geheule nervt unglaublich. In-fucking-credible. Seid ihr alle nur knapp über 1,60m? Wer kein Geld für ein 27,5'' Rad hat, sollte sich auch kein 26'' Rad kaufen. Echt jetzt!




Saudumm der Spruch, echt! Naja,  schlechte Tage haben wir ja Alle.


----------



## norwood (7. Mai 2014)

ich fass die laufradgrößen-diskussion grad mal zusammen: mimimimimimi...

an das projektteam: weiter so! 
ein trailbike à la banshee spitfire ist genau das, was vielen europäischen herstellern im portfolio fehlt.


----------



## veraono (7. Mai 2014)

1. Es ist gut von vornherein klare Ansagen hinsichtlich der Rahmenbedingungen des Herstellers zu haben.

2. das hätte auch von vornherein so geschehen müssen und nicht eine "alles-ist-möglich" -Ansage raushauen um dann aber mit einem fertig abgesteckten Konzept um die Ecke zu kommen. Das schürt natürlich Unzufriedenheiten und die Diskussion hier würde sonst sicher etwas konstruktiver verlaufen.

3. Ich persönlich finde das Konzept klasse, hätte mir aber auch eine 26" Option (wenn es schon Optionen geben soll) gewünscht. Das Ganze mit X1 1x11 bestücken, auf 130-150mm Gabeln auslegen und am Ende nicht vergessen ein bisschen Geld für brauchbare Laufräder übrig zu lassen.


----------



## mikefize (7. Mai 2014)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich diese saudämlichen, überflüssigen Diskussionen voller Polemik auf allen Seiten lange ertragen werde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsinger (7. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Mein persönlicher Beweggrund: mein 170er Enduro bietet deutlich mehr Potential als mein Fahrtalent. Sprich, wenn mir Technik,Puste, Mut etc ausgehen, hat mein Bike noch fette Reserven. Ich würde es lustig finden, mit meinem Bike zu "rangeln" und jedes bisschen Traktion zu erkämpfen, kleine Wellen laden zum "abziehen" ein und meine Fahrtechnik rückt wieder in den Vordergrund. Da liegt für mich der Reiz von einem solchen Bike...



So sind die Geschmäcker verschieden. Ich finde es beruhigend, dass meine Fanes deutlich mehr Potenzial hat, als mein Fahrtalent, dann kann ich mich auch mal was trauen und kann an die Grenzen gehen um meine Fahrtechnik zu verbessern und muss nicht Angst haben, dass ich was verbocke oder unsauber lande und gleich den Abflug mache. Mit der Fanes kann ich endlich die Abfahrten genießen, bei denen ich mir früher ins Hemd gemacht habe und rauf pedalieren geht auch top.

Aber ich fahr dann euer Traum Trail Bike gern mal Probe. 
Und zuvor diskutier ich noch etwas mit...gut nacht!


----------



## GrazerTourer (7. Mai 2014)

kettenteufel schrieb:


> Ich suche lieber die  technische Herausforderung, und erkämpfe mir jede Wurzel...aber ich wohne auch bei Hannover



Ich denke das ist ein wichtiger Punkt. Diejenigen die ihr Bike auf bedingungslose Uphill Performance ausgerichtet haben oder eben in einer Gegend leben wo es bergab nie wirklich rumpelt, freuen sich auf ein Trail Bike mit wenig Federweg. Wenn es dann doch einmal von der Forststraße auf einen Wanderwege geht, fühlt man sich mit so einem Rad eben gut - alleine schon weil man die Stütze nicht ständig heraußen hat.  Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber ich schätze die Zielgruppe so ein, dass ein Großteil davon kaum einen Unterschied zwischen 130 oder 160mm Federweg oder einem Nobby Nic oder High Roller bergab merken würde, weil die Leute mit dem Bike wohl eher auf- als abrüsten und eben genau das nicht tun, was man im Eingansbeitrag so sieht. Man kauft sich so ein Bike doch nicht zum Gasgeben.

Diejenigen die wo leben wo sie mit ihren 160mm Bikes irren Spaß haben, werden mit einem 130mm Bike und mäßiger Enduro Geo mE nicht dauerhaft warm werden. Ich selbst habe genau so etwas! Ein massives sehr flaches Rune und ein sehr leichtes 301 (mk8). Das 301 geht gut, ist schon etwas verspielter, aber dann doch nervig. Es gibt immer etwas, das mich am 301 nervt. Entweder sind die falschen Reifen drauf, um Weg xy halbwegs flott ohne Defekt zu fahren, oder sie haben auf der steilen Weg-Alternative zu wenig Grip oder es ist mit den richtigen Laufrädern erst wieder nur 1kg leichter als das Rune und fühlt sich bergab einfach "falsch" an. Man ist ständig versucht das leichte Bike an das schwere anzugleichen. Je weiter sie aber voneinander weg sind, desto falscher fühlt es sich an. Je näher beisammen, desto sinnloser wird es... Blöd, gell? *g*

Allerdings: zwei Einsatzbereichs wo ich das 301 liebe sind der Weg in die Arbeit und evtl einmal ein Marathon (wo mich alle für einen Freak halten, mit diesem argen Downhiller....) . Früh morgens 25km Radweg und nach der Arbeit 900hm und 25km Singletrails rauf und runter nach Hause (hügelig). Da geht's super, weil die Wege fad sind und ich im Kopf bergauf auf Gasgeben eingestellt bin.
Wenn man generell so Biken geht - und ich denke, dass das eine sehr große Zielgruppe ist - bekommt man hier am Ende wohl ein super Bike, solange es vom Gewicht deutlich unter den Enduro Klassikern liegt. Oder liegt das bike eh wieder sehr nahe an einem spitfire, Speci Enduro und diverse? Naja, dann it's halt auf dem Papier ein 130mm Bike, könnte aber bei gleicher Performance und Gewicht genauso 170 haben... 

Das alte Trance (2006 glaube ich) meiner Freundin war geil! Relativ leicht und Sau gute 100mm Federweg. Weil es so gut ging, war es dann aber auch bald ordentlich bereift und wurde durch ein passenderes Pitch ersetzt... Gemein.


----------



## acris (7. Mai 2014)

Schade, dass die interessantesten Fragen garnicht erst zur Abstimmung gekommen sind. Mit 130mm könnte ich mich noch anfreunden, aber mehr als 26" will ich am Bike nicht haben. Werde mir das Blur mal genauer ansehen, danke für den Tipp!


----------



## foreigner (7. Mai 2014)

Bitte kein 29er. Wenn schon kein 26", dann doch wenigstens 27,5".
Gabel: Ich hätte überhaupt nichts gegen 140mm/150mm an der Front und 110/120mm hinten. Käme dem straff abgestimmt dem schnell beschleunigenden Funbike mit Reserven bergab sehr entgegen.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2014)

kettenteufel schrieb:


> Ich suche lieber die  technische Herausforderung, und erkämpfe mir jede Wurzel...aber ich wohne auch bei Hannover



Sprich es wird wohl ein Radl das für deine Umgebung optimal sein wird  (auch wenn ich deine Gegend jetzt net wirklich kenne )
Also kannste dich in das Projekt ja voll reinknieen.
Beim letzten Mal wars eher für meine Gegend. Bei uns ist Herausforderung suchen unabhängig vom Federweg, egal ob 200mm oder Ht macht keinen Unterschied ob oder ob nicht. Ändert nur die Geschwindigkeit in der mans tut und wie anstrengend das dazwischen ist  

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Bitte kein 29er. Wenn schon kein 26", dann doch wenigstens 27,5".
> Gabel: Ich hätte überhaupt nichts gegen 140mm/150mm an der Front und 110/120mm hinten. Käme dem straff abgestimmt dem schnell beschleunigenden Funbike mit Reserven bergab sehr entgegen.



Gut das du mich dran erinnerst, hab doch glatt vergessen abzustimmen. Und wenn ich eins nicht tun werd, dann 650B meine Stimme geben   

G.


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Mai 2014)

mikefize schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich diese saudämlichen, überflüssigen Diskussionen voller Polemik auf allen Seiten lange ertragen werde...


Es ist eventuell nur ein bischen hilfreich, aber wenn man es so sieht muss man für eine gewisse Zeit die Ignorierliste exzessiv bemühen um nicht irre zu werden


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Mai 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Gut das du mich dran erinnerst, hab doch glatt vergessen abzustimmen. Und wenn ich eins nicht tun werd, dann 650B meine Stimme geben


Sie hätten meinen Vorschlag mit dem 20 Euro Crowd-Funding überdenken sollen


----------



## foreigner (7. Mai 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Gut das du mich dran erinnerst, hab doch glatt vergessen abzustimmen. Und wenn ich eins nicht tun werd, dann 650B meine Stimme geben
> 
> G.



Naja, wenn denn 26" wirklich "ausstirbt", dann lieber das was sich fast genauso fährt und nicht Hochrad.
Hier ist Prinzipienreiterei nicht unbedingt schlau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (7. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Naja, wenn denn 26" wirklich "ausstirbt", dann lieber das was sich fast genauso fährt und nicht Hochrad.
> Hier ist Prinzipienreiterei nicht unbedingt schlau.


Wenn die Geo stimmt, fährt sich beides geil  manche Beiträge erinnern schlicht an die alten Auto-Aufkleber "Nicht stören, Fahrer träumt vom FC Bayrussia 04"


----------



## foreigner (8. Mai 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Wenn die Geo stimmt, fährt sich beides geil  manche Beiträge erinnern schlicht an die alten Auto-Aufkleber "Nicht stören, Fahrer träumt vom FC Bayrussia 04"



Mach mal trial-mäßige Manöver mit einem 29er. Dann weißt du was sich besser macht. 
Und ja, mein Trailbike müsste das können.


----------



## Maximal667 (8. Mai 2014)

Mhh, Einerseits ein IBC-Projekt, andererseits ist schon ziemlich alles vorgegeben.
Einerseits ist das nicht wirklich representativ, andererseits ersparts einige leidtragende Diskussionen.
Aber es soll ja auch diskutiert werden...
Naja ich weiß ja nicht so recht, aber wenn man sich damit erstmal arrangiert hat, gehts sicher ganz gut los.

Zum Bike.
Federweg: Vorne mehr FW als hinten finde ich gut (fahre momentan 130/100 und wenn dich die Gabel einmal auf 100 runterschraube, mache ich das bei der nächsten Pause sofort wieder rückgängig).
Laufradgröße: Bin noch nie was anderes als 26" gefahren - daher keine Ahnung. Aber was spricht groß dagegen, ein wechselbares system zu haben, mit dem jeder glücklich wird? wenn man 29 und 27,5 reinbekommt, wirds sicherlich geradeso auch für ein 26"er reichen...
Material: Das richtige Material am richtigen Platz! Das ist ökonomisch, schöpft das Leichtbaupotential aber dennoch gut aus.
Und "Hybrid" liegt klanglich bei gewissen Käuferschichten auch im Trend.
Wie wo was genau wird man erst sehen können, wenn das Rrahmenkonzept/-design fertig ist. Dazu kann man jetzt nur allzusehr pauschalisierende Aussagen abgeben.

Ich freu mich schon auf die Werkstoffwahl und die Kinematik und natürlich den Ruf nach einem tiefen Schwerpunkt. 
Wo wir grad dabei sind - Ich wette meinen abgenutzten Bleistift darauf, dass wir uns an einem klassischen 4-Gelenker rumprobieren dürfen

Grützis!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Mai 2014)

mikefize schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich diese saudämlichen, überflüssigen Diskussionen voller Polemik auf allen Seiten lange ertragen werde...



Keine Sorge, das wird ruhiger wenn wir mit der Konstruktion anfangen  Zuerst muss die Laufraddiskussion (oder eher Laufradstreiterei) abgeschlossen werden und vielleicht noch die eine oder andere Verschwörungstheorie verbreitet werden.
Es wird dann wieder schlimmer bei den Specs und dem Design 

Zum Konzept:
Das wir nicht jeden glücklich machen können ist doch völlig klar, dafür ist die Variantenvielfalt bei den Mountainbikes einfach viel zu groß. Wir im Team haben aber eine gemeinsame Idee (noch keine völlig durchdachte Vorstellung oder gar einen fertigen Plan) für ein Bike, dass uns und hoffentlich vielen anderen viel Freude bereitet.
Früher war ich auch nur von fetten Federwegen begeistert, im Nachhinein betrachtet lag das aber eher an den den fürchterlichen Geometrien der CC/AM Bikes. Mittlerweile stelle ich auf meinem Enduro immer wieder fest, dass ich selten so viel Federweg brauche und der große Fahrspaß aus der Geometrie kommt. Wieso also nicht an einem Konzept arbeiten, dass die neuen Erkenntnisse, die mittlerweile nicht mehr auf Lebensmüde Aktionen konzentrierte Fahrweise und neue Technologien am Markt miteinander verbindet.

Diejenigen, denen das Konzept nicht gefällt, bietet der Markt unzählige Alternativen. Es ist auch nicht gegen euch gerichtet, dass wir jetzt eventuell nicht eure Idealvorstellung von einem Bike umsetzen (vielleicht ein anderes mal). Deswegen fände ich es nett, wenn ihr den Leuten, die Freude an der Idee und dem potentiellen Produkt haben dem Raum lasst, eine konstruktive Diskussion zu starten!

Laufräder:
War klar, dass das wieder ein heißes Thema wird... das gehört zum IBC wie die Senf auf die Bockwurst 
Ich stimme den 650B-Kritikern zu, dass die Laufradgröße mit ziemlicher Gewalt in den Markt gedrückt wird. Das ganze hat auch hinter den Kulissen eine faszinierende Eigendynamik entwickelt. Ich vermute, das liegt daran, dass in Deutschland oder sogar ganz Europa der 29"-Zug gründlich verpasst wurde... den Fehler will natürlich keiner ein zweites mal machen. Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass sich eine ganze Branche selbst überrumpelt hat...

Trotz allem bin ich mittlerweile Freund der großen Laufräder, es macht einfach Spaß damit zu fahren. Ich persönlich würde mir sogar ein 29" mit verspielter Geometrie wünschen... bin die letzte Zeit schon Sachen gefahren, die in die Richtung gehen und es hat höllisch Spaß gemacht  Auch Laufradgrößenmix wäre sicherlich spannend... aber wir haben ja auch noch eine Menge (hoffentlich konstruktive) Diskussionen vor uns!

So long... euer ICB 2.0 Team ist auf jeden Fall schon ziemlich angefixt und auch eine Laufradgrößendiskussion wird daran nix änder!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Mai 2014)

Maximal667 schrieb:


> Mhh, Einerseits ein IBC-Projekt, andererseits ist schon ziemlich alles vorgegeben.
> Einerseits ist das nicht wirklich representativ, andererseits ersparts einige leidtragende Diskussionen.
> Aber es soll ja auch diskutiert werden...
> Naja ich weiß ja nicht so recht, aber wenn man sich damit erstmal arrangiert hat, gehts sicher ganz gut los.
> ...



Es gibt so viel Möglichkeiten konstruktive Ideen und Verbesserungen in der Diskussion umzusetzen. Ich finde das Konzept ist ja nur der Träger für einen kreativen Prozess... wenn ich als abfahrtslastiger Konstrukteur an einem CC-Bike arbeite versuche ich trotzdem gute Ideen zu generieren. Deswegen würde ich nicht sagen, dass ziemlich alles vorgegeben ist. Wir starten auf einem leeren Blatt Papier (bzw. leerem Bildschirm).

Wegen der Kinematik:
Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn es wieder ein klassischer Viergelenker wird, schon beim ICB 1.0 hat sich gezeigt wie potent dieses System ist. Es wird nicht leicht etwas besseres zu erfinden... da sind wir auch schon wieder an dem Punkt, wo sich zeigt, dass letztlich fast nichts vorgegeben ist. Kann aber schon passieren, dass ich wieder schwer für ein Horstlink-Konzept kämpfen werde 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## -N0bodY- (8. Mai 2014)

Hust... Corsair Marque in modern und leichter währe ja nen Traum	Hust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (8. Mai 2014)

Wenn man den Hobbyraum mit 26"-Kram vollgestopft hat, um moeglichst unterbrechungsfrei mit dem Familienfuhrpark ueber  die Saison zu kommen, legt man sich nicht mal eben ein inkompatibles 650b-Ei. Mag vielleicht bei Alutech schwer vorstellbar sein, aber nicht jeder arbeitet bei 'ner Radschrauberbude, wo alles in allen Kombinationen im Regal steht.

Und wenn man ueber 70kg wiegt, bedeuten grosse Raeder entweder mehr Gewicht oder schneller kaputt. Geht beides nicht.
Aber das Blur schaut nett aus, wozu noch was schlechter nachbauen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Mai 2014)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Wenn man den Hobbyraum mit 26"-Kram vollgestopft hat, um moeglichst unterbrechungsfrei mit dem Familienfuhrpark ueber  die Saison zu kommen, legt man sich nicht mal eben ein inkompatibles 650b-Ei. Mag vielleicht bei Alutech schwer vorstellbar sein, aber nicht jeder arbeitet bei 'ner Radschrauberbude, wo alles in allen Kombinationen im Regal steht.
> 
> Und wenn man ueber 70kg wiegt, bedeuten grosse Raeder entweder mehr Gewicht oder schneller kaputt. Geht beides nicht.
> Aber das Blur schaut nett aus, wozu noch was schlechter nachbauen.


Nur was machst du in, sagen wir, zwei Jahren? Irgendwann wirst du mehr oder weniger mit 650B anfangen müssen, wenn du ein neues Bike kaufen willst. So wie sich 650B entwickelt wird es sehr bald so verbreitet sein wie tapered Gabelschäfte. Versuch mal noch eine aktuelle Gabel für ein Bike mit 1 1/8"-Schaft zu bekommen, da musst du auch schwer suchen oder im Billigsegment gucken.
Das heißt meiner Meinung nach wer 650B kategorisch ablehnt wird irgendwann in einer Sackgasse landen. Lieber überlegen wann man anfängt wann und wie man einen Übergang hinkriegt. Ist konstruktiver.


----------



## KainerM (8. Mai 2014)

@mikefize: na das mit der Polemik kannst du ja schon ganz gut.



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Laufräder:
> War klar, dass das wieder ein heißes Thema wird... das gehört zum IBC wie die Senf auf die Bockwurst
> Ich stimme den 650B-Kritikern zu, dass die Laufradgröße mit ziemlicher Gewalt in den Markt gedrückt wird. Das ganze hat auch hinter den Kulissen eine faszinierende Eigendynamik entwickelt. Ich vermute, das liegt daran, dass in Deutschland oder sogar ganz Europa der 29"-Zug gründlich verpasst wurde... den Fehler will natürlich keiner ein zweites mal machen. Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass sich eine ganze Branche selbst überrumpelt hat...



Richtig. Beim ICB 2013 hieß es noch "für 650b gibt es keine Teile". Jetzt, gerade mal zwei Jahre später heißt es "für 26" gibts keine Teile mehr". Da kann doch was nicht stimmen. Mit der Aussage, der Markt würde 650b wünschen, kann ich mich einfach nicht anfreunden. Die Hersteller wünschen sich 650b, weil sie damit erst mal wieder die Lager mit neuen Teilen beschicken können. Ist ja toll, weil man so neue Umsätze generieren kann. Eine Saison lang, dann ist man auf einem niedrigeren Niveau als vorher, weil die Händler viel zu viel Zeug auf Lager haben und das erst mal loswerden müssen.

Aber "_neue Märkte_" müssen eben "_erforscht_" und "_bedient_" werden.

Dass das ICB ewiggestrig überdurchschnittlich 26" fordert sehe ich übrigens nicht so. Im Gegenteil, in meinem weniger Bikefanatischen Bekanntenkreis kenne ich kaum jemanden, der 650b oder gar 29" will - den meisten ist's entweder komplett egal, oder sie wollen das was sie kennen. Man darf auf der Seite dessen, was so verkauft wird eines nicht vergessen: für die meisten Leute entscheidet der Händler, der Kunde sagt nur noch brav "Bitte". Ihr habt die Gelegenheit verspielt um eine echte Info zu bekommen was "der Markt" will.
Und damit bin ich jetzt endgültig raus.


----------



## xTr3Me (8. Mai 2014)

Könnte man bitte das "C" aus dem ICB 2.0 entfernen? Wenn Entscheidungen schon von vornherein getroffen wurden, dann stellt diese doch nicht erst zur Debatte - und wenn die Community hier kein wirkliches Mitspracherecht hat, dann lasst das doch gleich. Denkt ihr die Leute sind blöd? Denkt ihr das rafft niemand was hier für eine Marketingnummer abgezogen wird?

Stellt es doch einfach als ein Entwicklungsprojekt von Alutech vor, bei dem die Community jeden Schritt mitverfolgen kann. Das wäre doch auch ein spannender Bericht, ganz ohne simulierte Beteiligung der Leser.


----------



## Splash (8. Mai 2014)

Nachdem ja nun einige Leute heir festgestellt haben, dass das Projekt mit den vorgegebenen Eckdaten schon nichts für sie ist, wäre es prima, wenn diese User sich wieder in den anderen Bereichen des Forums vergnügen und das Projekt denjenigen überlassen, die Interesse an einem solchen Projekt haben.

Und ja - es liegt im Sinne jedes Unternehmens, Geld zu verdienen - wo ist das Problem, wenn man ein paar Eckdaten vorgibt, damit das Bike auch in das Portfolio passt und am Markt vermarktbar ist? Die Jammermentalität ist ja kaum auszuhalten.


----------



## mw.dd (8. Mai 2014)

Mal eine Zwischenfrage zur Organisation: Warum bekommt ihr es schon wieder nicht hin, die Beiträge zum ICB 2.0 im dafür eingerichteten Unterforum zu erstellen?


----------



## LesPaul (8. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich würde ich es stark finden, wenn einige Leute einfach mal einen Schritt von ihren persönlichen Bedürfnissen zurücktreten und sich in das Projekt einbringen.


 
Was erwartet ihr denn?
Ein Forum wie dieses basiert darauf, dass persönliche Meinungen diskutiert werden. Wenn ihr zu einer Bike-Entwicklung eine Communitiy befragt, ist doch klar, dass jeder seine eigenen Bedürfnisse erfüllt sehen möchte. Genau das werdet ihr hier bekommen: eine Sammlung persönlicher Interessen.


----------



## Ghoste (8. Mai 2014)

Seht interessantes Konzept und das Einsatzgebiet hätte mir auch gefallen!
Aber ab hier war ich raus...



nuts schrieb:


> aber eine Option bereits ausschließen: 26“.



Viel Spaß allen Beteiligten


----------



## GrazerTourer (8. Mai 2014)

@Stefan.Stark 
Wenn ich mir den ersten Beitrag von nuts anschaue und ich deine Erfahrungen lese, drängt sich eine Frage bei mir auf: In wiefern fährt sich ein Bike wie das Codeine denn anders als bspw. das erste ICB? Ich nehme jetzt einfach einmal an, dass die 29" und die 67° lenkwinkel zu 26" und den 66° vom ICB in etwa ausgleichen... Was wäre da der große Unterschied? Ich will einfach nicht glauben, dass das Bike vortriebsorientierte Leute anspricht. Korrektur: Ansprechen, ja, definitiv! Aber nur wegen der Zahlen und nicht wegen der Fahreigenschaften, denn die werden sich mE nicht so dramatisch unterscheiden (wohl nicht mehr als ein unterschiedliches Dämpfer Setup bei ein und dem selben 170mm Radl). Oderwas meinst du dazu?


----------



## trophy (8. Mai 2014)

Bin ich der einzige der es schade findet, dass das Fatbike(fullly) mit einem Satz abgewatscht wird?

"Auch der Begriff Fatbike fiel einige Male. In unseren Augen ergibt ein von der Crowd mit entwickeltes Fatbike derzeit wenig Sinn, da kaum jemand längere Zeit eines fahren konnte."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (8. Mai 2014)

Hoffe auf gewohnte drei Ausstattungsvarianten, die möglichst Fox-frei sind! ;-)


----------



## GrazerTourer (8. Mai 2014)

trophy schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der es schade findet, dass das Fatbike(fullly) mit einem Satz abgewatscht wird?
> 
> "Auch der Begriff Fatbike fiel einige Male. In unseren Augen ergibt ein von der Crowd mit entwickeltes Fatbike derzeit wenig Sinn, da kaum jemand längere Zeit eines fahren konnte."



Ein Fatbike wäre schon auch geil, aber da würde man vermutlich vielleicht 20 Stück verkaufen. Das wäre wirtschaftlich gesehen doch schwachsinnig.


----------



## cougar1982 (8. Mai 2014)

warum eingentlich immer die fragen 0b 27,5 oder 29? warum nicht mal die frage in welcher rahmengröße welche laufradgröße.
ich selbst bin sehr groß und für mich ist 29 auf jeden fall die bessere wahl. meine frau ist sehr klein und für sie kommt 29 garnicht in frage.

auch wenn es hier nicht darum geht ich finde ein hardtail muß bei alutech wieder kommen.


----------



## Koohgie (8. Mai 2014)

ein trailbike....welch eine Überraschung..... haha...
nee, super genau so ein ding ersetzt irgendwann mein altes nukeproof mega, bitte flacher lw (66grad) und einen 76´er sw. Trettlager nicht höher als 340, und gabelfreigabe für 160mm. ein nidrieges übersetzungsverhältnis, also mindestens 70mm hub.... wäre geil, achja horst link nicht nötig, ein gut abgestimmter eingelenker (abgestützt) ist in der federwegsklasse jedem horstlink ebenbürdig wenn nicht sogar im Vorteil....


----------



## InoX (8. Mai 2014)

"die Nachfrage nach 26“-Neurädern und Rahmen schwindet über alle Segmente. Selbst bei uns, als deutlich abfahrtslastiger Hersteller, steigt die Nachfrage nach den großen Rädern...."

Wie kann ich denn etwas nachfragen was es eh nicht mehr gibt? Mein nächster Rahmen ist auf meinen Wunsch mit 26 " Rädern gebaut, weil ich sonst nichts entsprechendes mehr kriege. 

29" bin ich ein halbes Jahr gefahren und wieder zurückgewechselt. Ich weiß also was ich "verpasse".


----------



## Pilatus (8. Mai 2014)

Beim ICB1 hieß es wir entwickeln gemeinsam ein Fahrrad.
Jetzt heißt es wir entwickeln gemeinsam ein Trailbike. Wo fehlt denn da der Community Gedanke?
selbst wenn man nur die Farbe abstimmen lassen würde, kann man schreiben die Community wünscht sich...

Wenn sich jemand heute ein Fahrrad kauft ist es doch egal welche Laufradgröße er nimmt? Marketing hin oder her.
Schlecht ist es für diejenigen, die den ganzen Keller voll mit 26" haben.

Bei geringem Federweg sollte doch ein wartumsärmerer Eingelenker ausreichende Leistung bringen, oder?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. Mai 2014)

Warum bei 130 mm straffem Federweg überhaupt einen aufwendigen Hinterbau? Wartungsfreundlichkeit und Gewicht spielen da doch auch dem klassischen Eingelenker ohne Abstützung in die Hand. 

http://www.orangebikes.co.uk/bikes/five_rs/


----------



## RobG301 (8. Mai 2014)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> warum eingentlich immer die fragen 0b 27,5 oder 29? warum nicht mal die frage in welcher rahmengröße welche laufradgröße.
> ich selbst bin sehr groß und für mich ist 29 auf jeden fall die bessere wahl. meine frau ist sehr klein und für sie kommt 29 garnicht in frage.
> 
> auch wenn es hier nicht darum geht ich finde ein hardtail muß bei alutech wieder kommen.



Wobei bei den großen Größen Alutech sich ja positiv vom Markt der Versender abhebt! Da berät der Jürgen auch eingehend was mehr taugt und für welche Zwecke!


----------



## SebT-Rex (8. Mai 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> "die Nachfrage nach 26“-Neurädern und Rahmen schwindet über alle Segmente. Selbst bei uns, als deutlich abfahrtslastiger Hersteller, steigt die Nachfrage nach den großen Rädern...."
> 
> Wie kann ich denn etwas nachfragen was es eh nicht mehr gibt? Mein nächster Rahmen ist auf meinen Wunsch mit 26 " Rädern gebaut, weil ich sonst nichts entsprechendes mehr kriege.
> 
> 29" bin ich ein halbes Jahr gefahren und wieder zurückgewechselt. Ich weiß also was ich "verpasse".


alles lesen, alles verstehen, alles zitieren! ich habe mich explizit auf das Modellprogramm von Alutech bezogen, hier stehen mit Fanes (Enduro) und Sennes (FR/DH) zwei reine 26" Komplettbikes zum Kauf, wenn aber immer mehr Kunden die 27,5" Option bestellen, liegt es ja wohl an der Nachfrage und nicht am Angebot. 
Gruß, Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (8. Mai 2014)

versuch mal ein 26er Hardtail mit 100 mm Federweg zu kaufen. Ist ja nett dass da noch etwas zu Alutech steht aber der Satz an sich ist für die ALlgemeinheit also kann ich mich trotz geringeren Federweges und als Nichtkunde von Alutech angesprochen fühlen. Ist ja ein "Communitybike".
der nächste Satz geht erst auf Alutech ein. Steht ja eindeutig da: "selbst für uns [...]". 


Zeig mir ein 26er XC-Bike von 2014 das mehr als 1000 Euro kostet und nicht als unterste Schublade für Einsteiger abgestempelt wird.


----------



## SebT-Rex (8. Mai 2014)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> warum eingentlich immer die fragen 0b 27,5 oder 29? warum nicht mal die frage in welcher rahmengröße welche laufradgröße.
> ich selbst bin sehr groß und für mich ist 29 auf jeden fall die bessere wahl. meine frau ist sehr klein und für sie kommt 29 garnicht in frage.
> 
> auch wenn es hier nicht darum geht ich finde ein hardtail muß bei alutech wieder kommen.


In der Umfrage fragen wir in der letzten Frage nach der Körpergröße. Damit wollen wir später herausfinden, ob es eine Verbindung zwischen der gewählten Laufradgröße und der Körpergröße gibt. Es gäbe dann ja auch die Möglichkeit, z.B. die Laufradgröße Rahmenhöhen abhängig zu variieren oder, sofern es das Hinterbaukonzept zulässt, zwei unterschiedliche Hinterbauten anzubieten. Quasi einen Modulrahmen...


----------



## SebT-Rex (8. Mai 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> versuch mal ein 26er Hardtail mit 100 mm Federweg zu kaufen. Ist ja nett dass da noch etwas zu Alutech steht aber der Satz an sich ist für die ALlgemeinheit also kann ich mich trotz geringeren Federweges und als Nichtkunde von Alutech angesprochen fühlen. Ist ja ein "Communitybike".
> der nächste Satz geht erst auf Alutech ein. Steht ja eindeutig da: "selbst für uns [...]".
> 
> 
> Zeig mir ein 26er XC-Bike von 2014 das mehr als 1000 Euro kostet und nicht als unterste Schublade für Einsteiger abgestempelt wird.


Ich geb's auf..


----------



## chorge (8. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht aber auch daran, dass die Hersteller extrem erfolgreich den Kunden Angst gemacht haben, dass 26" eh verschwinden wird, und daher es sicherer ist auf 27.5 zu setzen?!
Hier wird ja das selbe schon wieder gemacht!

Ach verdammt... Ich wollte ja raus aus dem Thread... Sorry!

Zum Glück ist mir aber dank des Threads bewusst geworden, wie "modern" eigentlich mein altes Helius FR aus 2005 ist! Der Hinterbau lässt sich in 4 Stufen verstellen: 95-115-130-150mm. Mit 130mm hinten und 150mm vorn sind die Winkel eigentlich auch recht flach. OK das relativ kurze Oberrohr und das hohe Tretlager sind etwas Oldschool, aber dafür fährt sich die Kiste wendig und trialig verspielt. Das Rahmengewicht ist bei rund 3kg, aber dank vernünftiger Komponenten wiegt das Bike in L nur 13,8kg (incl. Stahlfedergabel und Reverb!) - also durchaus nicht viel mehr als aktuelle 27.5 Bikes!
Schön, wenn sich Trends wiederholen, und man so gut Geld sparen kann!


----------



## pinnback (8. Mai 2014)

also ein mittelding. oder auch "universal". ein bike für alle. BITTE BITTE macht jetzt, dass es geil aussieht!!!!!!!


----------



## schmuijel (8. Mai 2014)

Mehr oder weniger OT: Soll sich der Rahmen im Alutech-üblichen Preisbereich bewegen oder wird das auch etwas für den schmaleren Geldbeutel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (8. Mai 2014)

Modulrahmen und Körpergrößenrücksicht schön und gut aber 26 Zoll wird trotzdem komplett von euch unterschlagen bzw. ausgeschlossen. Wer kann denn etwas am Leben erhalten wenn nicht die Hersteller die es weiterhin anbieten? Wenn Giant noch 26er hätte, hätte ich mir liebend gern wieder ein gekauft aber die haben nur noch dieses andere Zeug. Weil es bei denen aber keiner mehr kaufen kann, sagen die dass die Nachfrage zurück geht.

Ich bin ja auch immer noch der Meinung dass die Industrie eingesehen hat das 29 Zoll falsch ist und um das nicht einzugestehen und auf 26 Zoll zurück zu gehen, haben sie schnell noch etwas wieder erfunden damit die nicht als doof dastehen.


----------



## michi3 (8. Mai 2014)

Kopiert doch einfach das SantaCruz Bronson mit der Geo des neuen Nomad und dem Preis des ICB1 und fertig ist mein Traumbike!


----------



## Felger (8. Mai 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> 1. Es ist gut von vornherein klare Ansagen hinsichtlich der Rahmenbedingungen des Herstellers zu haben.
> 
> 2. das hätte auch von vornherein so geschehen müssen und nicht eine "alles-ist-möglich" -Ansage raushauen um dann aber mit einem fertig abgesteckten Konzept um die Ecke zu kommen. Das schürt natürlich Unzufriedenheiten und die Diskussion hier würde sonst sicher etwas konstruktiver verlaufen.
> 
> 3. Ich persönlich finde das Konzept klasse, hätte mir aber auch eine 26" Option (wenn es schon Optionen geben soll) gewünscht. Das Ganze mit X1 1x11 bestücken, auf 130-150mm Gabeln auslegen und am Ende nicht vergessen ein bisschen Geld für brauchbare Laufräder übrig zu lassen.




kann ich so mit unterschreiben - würde mich auch über eine 26er option freuen, da noch genügend Laufräder und schlappen vorhanden sind 

aber ich seh jetzt erst mal zu. ansonsten gefällt mir die ausrichtung - mal sehen wie der markt aussieht, wenn das projekt fertig ist.

evtl finde ich mir ja vorher schon was passendes


----------



## melle89 (8. Mai 2014)

Die Idee eines Trailbikes mit 130mm finde ich sehr interessant. Wie andere schon erwänt haben, wäre es nett wenn der Rahmen für 150mm Gabeln freigegeben wird. Robust und Sorglos sollte es sein.

Was die Laufradgrösse angeht: Ich brauch bald ein neuer Rahmen, würde aber gerne möglichst viele Komponenten (26Zoll) zu recyclen, aus kostengründen und weil ich es schade finde Komponenten die mechanisch i.O sind auszutauschen. Ich hab, von den kommentaren her, so das Gefühl, dass ich nicht der einzige bin der aus diesem Grund gerne 26 Zoll am ICB 2.0 sehen würde.
Ich hab zu wenig kenntnisse, um die Wirtschaftlichkeit/Marktnachfrage für die diversen Laufradgrössen einzuschätzen. Wenn aber Alutech der Meinung ist dass es mindestens 27.5 sein soll damit sie es verkaufen können, finde ich dass die Firma auch das Recht hat die wahl einzuschränken (da sie ja das finanzielle risiko tragt).
Was ich mit all dem sagen wollte, ist eigentlich dass es einen guten kompromiss wäre, neben den Komplettbikes des ICB  mit 27.5 oder 29 ein Rahmenkit für 26 Zoll anzubieten.


----------



## cdF600 (8. Mai 2014)

Diese Laufraddiskussion ist wirklich müßig. Das Bike kommt doch frühestens in der ersten Jahreshälfte 2015 auf den Markt. Bis dahin ist ein weiteres Jahr vergangen. Schon heute sind 26'er Bikes im mittleren Federwegsbereich (130-160mm) Mangelware. Dem Durchschnittsbiker, der sich alle 5 Jahre ein Rad kauft, ist es doch wurscht ob er 26 oder 27,5 hat. Er kauft sich einfach ein aktuelles Bike! Und Alutech will mit dem Bike Geld verdienen. Darum min. 27,5. Ich bin bekennender 26'er Fahrer. Aber wenn ich mir in 2-3 Jahren ein neues Bike kaufe und es gibt kein mir zusagendes 26'er mehr, dann kauf ich halt ein 27,5'er. Wenn sich die Fahreigenschaften eh nur minimal unterscheiden, hab ich doch keinen echten Nachteil.
Generell find ich den Ansatz des Bikes super. Im Federwegsbereich 100-130mm findet man halt fast nur CC oder Marathonorientierte Geometrien. Der normale Wochenends-Genusstourenfahrer wird also eine Geo aufgezwungen die er eigentlich gar nicht braucht/will. Da kann das schon eine echte Lücke darstellen. Allerdings muss sich das Bike dann schon gewichtsmäßig von einem 150/160mm Enduro unterscheiden, da man ja sonst gleich das mit mehr Federweg nehmen kann.
Ich würde auch schauen dass ein Umwerfereinsatz (2-Fach) möglich ist. 1x11 ist imho doch nicht Jedermanns Sache und Zwingt einen beim Selbstaufbau zum Kauf eines kompletten Antriebs.
Und es sollte echt Wartungsarm konstruiert sein. Ständiger Lagerwechsel nervt. (Hatte ich bei meinem Fusion ständig!)


----------



## san_andreas (8. Mai 2014)

Habe nochmal in Ruhe den Artikel gelesen und wundere mich eigentlich, warum von vorn herein so viel vom Hersteller vorgegeben wird.

Was ist an dem Rad noch User-generiert und ICB 2.0, wenn ich schon vor der Diskussion weiß, wo sich das Rad in der Modellpalette des späteren Herstellers eingliedern soll ?
Aussehen soll es dann wohl auch wie ein Alutech. Dann dürfen die User wohl noch ein bißchen über so Dinge wie Flaschenhalterbohrungen und genau Form der Umlenkhebel abstimmen.


----------



## Phil-Joe (8. Mai 2014)

Leider funktioniert hier auf Arbeit die Abstimmung nicht, hole ich aber noch nach.

Ich sehe die Diskussion um die Radgrößen differenziert. Grundsätzlich stehe ich inzwischen allem offen gegenüber. Es ist auch nichts gegen die neue Laufradgröße einzuwenden. Die meisten Biker sind aber schlicht verärgert, wie die Industrie den Käufern das neue Maß aufdiktieren will. Ich bekomme es bei meinem Händler mit, dass immer mehr 29er gekauft werden und auch meine Überlegungen gehen in Richtung 29er Trailbike. Aktuell arbeitet die Industrie aktiv gegen 26". Das kann man (leider) unumstritten festhalten. Ich denke, dass sich die Verkaufszahlen momentan eher mau sind. Durch das verstärkte Engagement der meisten Firmen in diesem Segment wird der 26er Standard aktiv zu Grabe getragen. Bei einigen Händlern hörte ich die Argumente: "Wenn du probierst und mit 29 Zoll oder 27,5 Zoll gut klar kommst, warum dann nicht umsteigen?" Ich würde das Pferd von der anderen Seite her aufzäumen: Warum die Laufradgröße wechseln, wenn sich 26 Zoll in so vielen Bereichen bewährt hat und die meisten super damit klar kommen? Ich sehe es immer noch so: 29 Zoll sollen in schwierigem Gelände ein besseres Vorankommen gewährleisten. Aber es gibt auch viele, die fahren überhaupt nicht in dem Terrain, wo 29er überhaupt Vorteile bringen und sollen jetzt trotzdem in diese Richtung gedrückt werden, obwohl ein 26er super für sie ist. Das riecht schon sehr nach Aktionismus.

Das eine Laufradgröße auf der Strecke bleibt, war zu erwarten. Es ist für die Fülle der Hersteller einfach nicht wirtschaftlich, angepasste Geometrien für jede Laufradgröße anzubieten, weil der Formenbau schlicht zu teuer ist.

Dennoch bin ich heißer Verfechter der 26er Größe aber offen für neues. Ich persönlich würde mir aber eher ein 29er holen ... 27,5 Ist mir einfach zu wenig Unterschied zu 26 Zoll ... meine Meinung. 2 Größen würden völlig reichen! Punkt!

Darüber hinaus empfinde ich es als äußerst zielführend, dass derjenige, der das finanzielle Risiko trägt auch die Marschrichtung vorgibt. *Wenn man das in Frage stellt, sollte man eher in Frage stellen ob das Projekt "Community-Bike" überhaupt Sinn macht.* Offensichtlich waren ja viele Leute mit der Ausführung gerade im After-Sales Bereich beim ICB 1.0 nicht zufrieden. Daher passt das schon. Und dass sich ein Hersteller keine Konkurrenz in die eigene Stube holt, sollte auch jedem klar sein. Dahingehend möchte ich den großen Denker und Dichter "K" aus MiB zitieren (Achtung leicht ironisch): "Ein Mensch ist intelligent, aber ein Haufen Menschen sind dumme hysterische gefährliche Tiere [...]." Soll heißen, einer oder wenige sind in der Lage intelligente Entscheidungen zu treffen, die ein vertretbares Vorankommen möglich machen. Sobald zu viele ihren Senf dazu geben, kommt nur Kauderwelsch raus. Sieht man hier ja.

Hier treffen Hardcore-Biker, die jeden Tag Trails abbügeln, genussvolle Wochenendradler und Fitness-orienterte Kilometer-Schrubber aufeinander. Wie bitte sehr soll man da einen gemeinsamen Konsens finden? Genau an dieser Stelle also einen Projektmanager einzusetzen, der die Geschicke lenkt und Kommentare auswertet, um die Firma vor finanziellem Schaden zu bewahren ist nur vernünftig! Wenn du Community alleine ein bike entwickeln würde, dauerte die Diskussion alleine schon 2 Jahre und zur Umsetzung käme es nie, weil keiner Entscheidungen trifft!


----------



## GrazerTourer (8. Mai 2014)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Allerdings muss sich das Bike dann schon gewichtsmäßig von einem 150/160mm Enduro unterscheiden, da man ja sonst gleich das mit mehr Federweg nehmen kann.



Das wird mE der entscheidende Knackpunkt! Das Gewicht ist bei so einem Bike extrem wichtig - konsequent an jeder Ecke, sonst greife zumindest ich zum klassischen Enduro wie das erste ICB. Vielmehr als auf den Federweg kommt es mE auf die Geometrie, die Kinematik und den Dämpfer an. Vergleiche: 301 MK8 ging mit 160mm Federweg sehr bockig im Vergleich zu 100mm Trance und mega bockig im Vergleich zu 160mm Rune. Federweg sagt genau gar nichts aus... wenn man ein 130mm Bike mit vernünftigem Hinterbau und der gleichen Geo wie einem 170mm ICB aus dem letzten Jahr baut, hat man doch fast das Gleiche.


----------



## cougar1982 (8. Mai 2014)

gewicht schön und gut aber ich finde bergauf ist die geometrie viel entscheidender. natürlich kann man bei einem 170mm bike auch den hinterbau blockieren, aber dann brauch ich bergauf auch keine federung mehr. zudem gibt es auch wellige trails mit ständigem auf und ab da macht ein 130er hinterbau viel mehr sinn. ein 170er ist da offen nix und zu auch nix.


----------



## KainerM (8. Mai 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Habe nochmal in Ruhe den Artikel gelesen und wundere mich eigentlich, warum von vorn herein so viel vom Hersteller vorgegeben wird.
> ...
> Aussehen soll es dann wohl auch wie ein Alutech. Dann dürfen die User wohl noch ein bißchen über so Dinge wie Flaschenhalterbohrungen und genau Form der Umlenkhebel abstimmen.


Das wird hier unter den Begriff "Verschwörungstheorien" abgelehnt. Aber es ist nunmal so, dass die entscheidenden Punkte bereits jetzt fest stehen: 27,5", (29er eventuell als Option), kein Getriebe (nur evtl. als Option), Alurahmen (evtl. Carbonwippe als Option), Abwärts orientiert, kein Fatbike... und ich wage zu behaupten, dass auch Luftfahrwerk, 1x11 und eine Variostütze bereits fest gesetzt sind. Und auch am Hinterbau kann ich mir kaum was anderes als einen Viergelenker vorstellen.
"Wir entwickeln" kommt mir an der Stelle halt etwas gewagt vor. Und ich hoffe, ich liege falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gefahradler (8. Mai 2014)

Ich wünsche mir ein 29er mit Platz für Reifen der Größe 27,5 x 2,8" (ähnlicher Ausßen-Durchmesser wie 29 x 2,2") wie das Rocky Mountain Konzeptbike Sherpa!


----------



## frogmatic (8. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Das heißt meiner Meinung nach wer 650B kategorisch ablehnt wird irgendwann in einer Sackgasse landen. .



So, wie Vierkanttretlager ausgestorben sind?
Halt nein, sind sie gar nicht...

Viel Spaß hier weiterhin, ich werde solange auf ein Cotic Rocket sparen.

Man kann es in englischen Foren nachlesen, wo sich Cy Turner ausführlicher ausgelassen hat - prinzipiell wären die 150mm hinten nicht nötig, andererseits wäre es mit weniger Federweg nicht signifikant leichter geworden, also hat er es so konstruiert dass der vorhandene Federweg sparsam freigegeben wird. Das Cotic Hemock kann ja auch mit 120mm am Heck gefahren werden.
Die Idee, dass hinten gar nicht soviel Federweg nötig ist, wird in UK schon seit geraumer Zeit diskutiert, u.a. hier , und auch auf Singletrackworld in einer Vergleichsdiskussion zwischen Rocket und Orange 5. 

Meine Wenigkeit fährt u.a. ein 100mm Hardtail, an dem sich quasi eine forward geometry ergeben hat, ein NS Society mit Magura Odur. Daran habe ich einen 60mm Vorbau mit 17° Lenker, also de facto ein sehr kurzes Cockpit, und der Lenkwinkel ist nicht sonderlich flach. Damit ist alles fahrbar, nur wenn es arg ruppig wird halt nicht so schnell. Insofern sehe ich den Plan "wenig Federweg und moderne Geometrie für viel Spaß" positiv.

Ich will niemandem Laufradgrößen vorschreiben, aber wenn hier ein sog. "Communitiy Bike" entstehen soll, und sich die Community als erstes selbst die Wahlfreiheit nimmt, seid ihr von Anfang an auf dem Holzweg.

Auf die Gefahr hin ein Loblied auf die Fa. Cotic zu singen (was ich im Übrigen ganz gerne tue) - dort versteht man es, als relative Klitsche entspannt und unideologisch mit Laufradgrößen umzugehen. Letzten Endes will man auch dort das Geld zum Leben verdienen.
Nur um mal das Argument zu entkräften, dass Alutech sich angeblich aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen kein 26" leisten kann.


----------



## Dr_Stone (8. Mai 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Ich fände es gut, wenn ein Hersteller endlich mal die Eier hätte und Zahlen publiziert. "Immer mehr 27,5" Bikes" kann auch heißen: Schon ein Drittel dessen, was 26" macht. Aber ist schon gut, liebe Industrie: Nachdem 29" gefloppt sind muss eben ein neuer Goldesel her. Scheiß auf die Wünsche der Kunden!



# Ergänzend:

An sich hatte 29" schon immer eine andere Zielgruppe. Jedoch hat sie
kaum einer genannt. Das Marketing hat den Fehler sogar dahingehend
begangen, dass sie versucht haben, 29" in alle Bereiche zu quetschen.
Im Grunde ist ein Fahrrad mit 29" aber eher im Bereich Touren,
semi-sportliche Fahrtechnik und große Leute angesiedelt. Wenn es
sehr sportlich werden sollte, nimmt man 26". Diese Trennung finde ich
sehr gut. Somit hat jeder etwas passendes zur Auswahl.

Die Trägheit des Gewichts wird man überwiegend bei einem
Richtungswechsel am vorderen Laufrad spüren. Sobald der benötigte
Lenkwinkel jedoch festliegt, spürt man davon nichts mehr. Aber dies
ist nur von sehr kurzer Dauer. Denn schließlich muss der Lenker wieder
gerade ausgerichtet werden. „Immerhin kann man mit 29" schmale
Felgen und somit die eingeschränkte Funktion des Reifens kompensieren.“

27" ist hingegen ein Zwitter den niemand braucht. Er kann weder das
Eine noch das Andere sehr gut. Zusätzlich muss sich der komplette
Weltmarkt auch noch darauf einstellen. Die Händler sind hierbei mit
einbezogen.

Das muss übrigens toll sein, wenn man als Händler jetzt nicht nur 26
und 29 Zoll braucht, sondern nun auch noch 27,5. Bei 29 beziehungsweise
28 könnte man zumindest sagen, dass man diese auch bei einem
Trekking-Rad einsetzten könnte, soweit es die Geometrie hergibt. Denn der
Durchmesser der Felge ist schließlich die selbe.

Steckachsen mit 15mm waren auch so eine unnötige Sache. Und leichter
waren sie auch nicht. Aber immerhin Neu.




san_andreas schrieb:


> Habe nochmal in Ruhe den Artikel gelesen und wundere mich eigentlich, warum von vorn herein so viel vom Hersteller vorgegeben wird. *Was ist an dem Rad noch User-generiert und ICB 2.0, wenn ich schon vor der Diskussion weiß, wo sich das Rad in der Modellpalette des späteren Herstellers eingliedern soll?*



ICB ist es schon gar nicht mehr, wenn man von Carbon spricht. Zwar kann
man behaupten, dass man an einem relativ schönem Fahrrad aus Carbon
mitgewirkt hat, aber kaum einer kann es sich womöglich leisten. […]


----------



## eliot80 (8. Mai 2014)

Ich hoffe die "Community" nimmt das jetzt nicht allzu ernst:

Gestern jährten sich die letzten Kommunalwahlen in der DDR zum 25. Mal (http://www.mdr.de/sachsenspiegel/video194970.html).
Sicher gibt es hier keine Fälschungen, aber der Mangel an Optionen kam mir irgendwie bekannt vor 

Aber Spaß beiseite: wäre es nicht irgendwie schlauer gewesen 26" als Option aufzunehmen? Was man dann daraus macht steht doch auf einem anderen Blatt. Oder man kommuniziert vorher klar, dass die Stimmen für 26" einfach wegfallen.

Was mich auch wundert ist der Verweis auf die Wirtschaftlichkeit auf der Seite des Herrstellers. Sind hier viele wirklich der Meinung, dass die Umfrage und die Meinungen im Forum so wenig mit dem späteren Konsumverhalten korreliert? Das wäre ja vor allem für Alutech Kacke: egal was hier in der Umfrage rauskommt - sie laufen Gefahr auf ihren Kisten sitzen zu bleiben...


----------



## nuts (8. Mai 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Das wird hier unter den Begriff "Verschwörungstheorien" abgelehnt. Aber es ist nunmal so, dass die entscheidenden Punkte bereits jetzt fest stehen: 27,5", (29er eventuell als Option), kein Getriebe (nur evtl. als Option), Alurahmen (evtl. Carbonwippe als Option), Abwärts orientiert, kein Fatbike... und ich wage zu behaupten, dass auch Luftfahrwerk, 1x11 und eine Variostütze bereits fest gesetzt sind. Und auch am Hinterbau kann ich mir kaum was anderes als einen Viergelenker vorstellen.
> "Wir entwickeln" kommt mir an der Stelle halt etwas gewagt vor. Und ich hoffe, ich liege falsch.


Jo, tust Du.


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Mai 2014)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> ICB ist es schon gar nicht mehr, wenn man von Carbon spricht. Zwar kann
> man behaupten, dass man an einem relativ schönem Fahrrad aus Carbon
> mitgewirkt hat, aber kaum einer kann es sich womöglich leisten. […]


Im Zweifel entwickeln wir ein Intelligent Carbon Bike mit  mit SLX Komplettausstattung eventuell doch einigermaßen bezahlbar. Hätte aber auch nichts gegen Alu komplett und Carbon-Hinterbau als Nachrüstoption.
Wichtig finde ich ist Flexibilität beim Antrieb, kein 1xDiktat...


----------



## SebT-Rex (8. Mai 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Habe nochmal in Ruhe den Artikel gelesen und wundere mich eigentlich, warum von vorn herein so viel vom Hersteller vorgegeben wird.
> 
> Was ist an dem Rad noch User-generiert und ICB 2.0, wenn ich schon vor der Diskussion weiß, wo sich das Rad in der Modellpalette des späteren Herstellers eingliedern soll ?
> Aussehen soll es dann wohl auch wie ein Alutech. Dann dürfen die User wohl noch ein bißchen über so Dinge wie Flaschenhalterbohrungen und genau Form der Umlenkhebel abstimmen.


Evt solltest Du den Artikel noch einmal lesen. An keiner Stelle wird das Hinterbaukonzept oder sonstiges vorgegeben. Selbst die Laufradgröße bleibt ja wählbar, nur halt ohne 26". Und eben diese Einschränkungen (Federweg/ Laufradgröße) ermöglichen es doch, dass dieses Projekt mit der aktuellen Alutech Palette nichts gemeinsam haben muss: Warum hätten wir die Fanes Tofane Teibun etc mit einem neuen Modell gefährden sollen, wenn diese Bikes ausnahmslos gut funktionieren, am Markt etabliert sind und in jedem Test (egal ob Magazin oder von Kunden) Topkritiken bekommt!? Mit den gegebenen Vorgaben ist ein neues Kapitel eröffnet worden, in dem jetzt frei gearbeitet wird.
Dies war im übrigen mein letzter Post zu Laufradgrößen und Verschwörungstheorien, den selben unsinnigen Dialog haben wir auch zu Beginn von ICB1.0 geführt und dass dieses Projekt wirklich frei und ohne Hintergedanken war, haben wir ja im Lauf des Projektes beweisen.
Cheerio,
Basti


----------



## bsg (8. Mai 2014)

Bei einem schnellen Trailbike halte ich 29" (außer bei kleinen Rahmengrößen) für absolut angemessen, dabei bitte auch nicht die Allround-Eignung vergessen: Bergab-Orientierung darf nicht einseitig sein, dass Ding muss auf der Ebene und bergauf gut gehen. Mit meinen alten 26" geht das auch gut - kann mir daher auch 27,5" grundsätzlich vorstellen.

Eine gewisse Flexibilität kann man sicher auf übers Setup erreichen - ich denke da an eine mehr abfahrtsorientierte und eine Allround-Variante ähnlich wie Canyon das beim Spectral AL 29 mit dem EX macht (140er Gabel, fettere Laufräder etc.).


----------



## dioXxide (8. Mai 2014)

...ich kann es aus Alutechs kommerzieller Sichtweise heraus verstehen, dass man ein Bike will, welches sich potentiell gut verkauft. Das Ganze hat aber aufgrund der Festlegungen irgendwie den faden Beigeschmack, dass Alutech schon ein derartiges Bike zur Komplettierung ihres Angebotes geplant hatte und hier die Chance ergriffen hat mit Pseudocommunity-Beteiligung ordentlich die Werbetrommel zu rühren. Hätte ich auch so gemacht. 
Aber dass 26" komplett ausgeschlossen wird, ist schon traurig - ich hätte auch gern 26" oder maximal 27,5" (ich bin 185). Ich habe bereits ein 29" und für mich ist das überhaupt nix für ein Bike mit dem Einsatz "Trail" - das minimal bessere Rollen über Hindernisse macht die zusätzliche Trägheit für mich nicht wett und es soll ja kein CC-Racer werden. Der 29er Hype ist doch für die Industrie ein Goldesel - in 10 Jahren wird dann 26" wieder trendy und entsprechend propagiert...
Es mag jeder fahren, was er mag - ich fahre auch beides, tendiere aber wieder zu 26" - aber man sollte vielleicht nicht von vorn herein eine Gruppe kategorisch ausschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (8. Mai 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> "die Nachfrage nach 26“-Neurädern und Rahmen schwindet über alle Segmente. Selbst bei uns, als deutlich abfahrtslastiger Hersteller, steigt die Nachfrage nach den großen Rädern...."
> 
> Wie kann ich denn etwas nachfragen was es eh nicht mehr gibt?


Alutech bietet doch momentan auch 26"-Größen an. Die werden aktuell weniger verkauft als 650b-Räder - worin liegt also der (wirtschaftliche) Sinn für Alutech, auf 26" zu setzen? Alutech wird hier als der Sündenbock für die Industrie dargestellt, die 26" absägt. Dabei wollen die Jungs (und jeder, der schon mit Basti, Jü oder Stefan biken war, weiss wieviel Spaß die beim Radfahren haben) primär ein geiles Fahrrad bauen, aber natürlich auch mit dem Projekt Geld verdienen - und das lässt sich IMHO mit 650b nunmal aktuell besser realisieren als mit einem 26"-Bike. Folgenden Satz fand ich wichtig, der die ganze (sich mittlerweile über 8 Seiten im Kreis drehende) Diskussion zusammenfasst:


Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus empfinde ich es als äußerst zielführend, dass derjenige, der das finanzielle Risiko trägt auch die Marschrichtung vorgibt.


----------



## User85319 (8. Mai 2014)

So ein Bike macht einer Meinung nach nur aus komplett Alu Sinn. Sobald man auf Carbon geht, kann man genauso gut mehr Reserven bei gleichbleibendem Gewicht einbauen. Nur dass es für ein ICB dann einfach zu teuer wird...


----------



## culoduro (8. Mai 2014)

@GrazerTourer
dito!

Ich hab ja einen ähnlichen Vergleich wie Du - ein Rune, das wirklich geil bergab geht, schwer ist, und bergauf nicht deutlich schlechter tretbar ist als das 301. Und ein etwas aktuelleres und damit nicht ganz so bockiges 301 - das mir jetzt mit 140er (pushed RP23) Hinterbau und 160er Gabel auf den technisch anspruchsvollen, schnellen, aber nicht massiv verblockten hometrails sehr Spass macht. Anders als das Rune! Flinker, verspielter, spassiger. Seitdem das Rune da ist, fahr ich auch mit dem 301 dieselben Stellen schneller als früher.. 
Und wenns nicht supernass ist im Wald, reichen auch leichtere Reifen (Crossmark hinten, Ibex 2.4 vorne) um massiv Spass zu haben.

Denselben hometrail bin ich auch mit dem 29er BMX Trailfox gefahren. Fährt sich auch geil bergab. Deutlich besser als ein 29er Stumpjumper in punkto Spitzkehren und Spielerisches Fahrverhalten.

das 301 wiegt eben 1 Kilo weniger nur im Rahmen, inkl. Dämpfer ist die Differenz eher so bei 1.3kg.
Den grössten Unterschied merk ich tatsächlich bergab (!) und beim Tragen, nicht so beim bergauf treten auf dem Hometrail. Bei einer Mehrtagestour wird das anders aussehen - die möchte ich mit dem Rune (komplett bei 14.5kg) auch nur bedingt fahren... auch wegen der Reifen...

Beide sind mit 26" aufgebaut, und beide hab ich mit 27.5" probiert - und ich find 27.5" geil und deutlich spürbar. Gemessen 28" am Vorderrad mit 2.35 MM und 29er Felgeninnenweite! Und bei beiden Rahmen ist mit 27.5 das Tretlager zu hoch! Fährt sich staksig.
Von daher finde ich eine Auslegung auf EINE Laufradgrösse viel sinnvoller, eigentlich das einzig sinnvolle.
Gerne auch angepasst an die Körpergrösse... Ich finde ja schon, das bei einem 180-190cm Mann ein 26er aussieht nach Affe auf dem Schleifstein.

Ich finde _für mich_ in den Alpen 2 Räder optimal - ein schnelleres leichteres Trailbike, dessen Rahmen um die 3kg MIT Dämpfer wiegt, das eine spassige Geo hat, die auch für lange Strecken taugt, und das auf grösseren leichten steifen Laufrädern rollt!! 650B oder 29" ist mir bei entsprechend angepasster Geo - und das heisst vorrangig tiefes Tretlager um 335-340mm und Kettenstreben nicht über 435mm bei den grösseren Laufradgrössen - zweitrangig.
Und fürs Grobe ein 160/170er Enduro wie das Rune oder das ICB1.0 oder oder...

Und für jemand der im deutschen Mittelgebirge wohnt, kann das neue ICB dann das einzige sein....
Wenn ich mit Speed durch verblocktes Gelände ballern will - dann hol ich mir doch gleich ein 170er Enduro oder Freerider, und die gibts genug am Markt!!

Was ich genial fände:
1. Rahmengewicht und Steifigkeit wie 301 (ca 3kg inkl. Dämpfer)
2. 120mm (29) bis 140mm (650B) hinten mit besserer Kinematik als beim 301 - vortriebsstark aber nicht so bockig... 
3. Gabel mit 34 oder 35mm Standrohren. 10-20mm mehr Federweg als hinten
4. 650B oder 29er Laufräder
5. Entsprechende Geo - da scheints hier wohl die meiste Übereinstimmung zu geben.. Lenkwinkel beim 650B nicht flacher als 66 Grad - das reicht bei vernünftig einstellbarer Gabel auch für steiles Gelände, und macht die Front nicht so träge.
6. Rahmenpreis bis 1200 Euro inkl. Dämpfer
7. Keine Schnörkelrahmen und -Wippen wie Fanes, sondern modernes, klares Design - Beispiele sind für mich Bronson, Rune/Spitfire...


----------



## mpmarv (8. Mai 2014)

27,5 - Hybridrahmen - agil aber nicht nervös

Das Teil muss nach vorne gehen und einfach Spaß machen, sollte mit leichten Reifen in mittlerer Ausstattung sub12 sein. Das sollte mit X1 in Verbindung mit X01 Kurbel gar kein Problem sein. Die neuen 650b Felgen (z.B. die Spank Oozy) bietet genug Innenbreite und sind verdammt leicht geworden.


----------



## kettenteufel (8. Mai 2014)

eliot80 schrieb:


> Was mich auch wundert ist der Verweis auf die Wirtschaftlichkeit auf der Seite des Herrstellers. Sind hier viele wirklich der Meinung, dass die Umfrage und die Meinungen im Forum so wenig mit dem späteren Konsumverhalten korreliert? Das wäre ja vor allem für Alutech Kacke: egal was hier in der Umfrage rauskommt - sie laufen Gefahr auf ihren Kisten sitzen zu bleiben...


 
Das letzte IBC Projekt war für Carver keine Goldgruppe (sonst wären sie auch bei diesem Projekt dabei)...so ein Projekt ist immer mit viel Risiko verbunden...die Meinung von dennen die am Lautesten und meisten mit machen ist nicht unbedingt Marktkompatibel.
Ich finde es gut das genau eingegrenzt wird um was für ein Bike es geht. Damit spricht man direkt eine Zielgruppe an.


----------



## Dr_Stone (8. Mai 2014)

bsg schrieb:


> Bei einem schnellen Trailbike halte ich 29" (außer bei kleinen Rahmengrößen) für absolut angemessen, …
> …, dass Ding muss auf der Ebene und bergauf gut gehen.


Zwangsweise hat dies nichts mit dem Durchmesser des Reifens zu tun.
Es gibt eine ganze Packung an Faktoren die entscheidend sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pig-Mint (8. Mai 2014)

Gibt es für das ICB nicht einen separaten Forenbereich ?


----------



## GoldenerGott (8. Mai 2014)

Für mich ein eher uninteressantes Projekt. Ein gut funktionierendes Trailbike habe ich schon. Ich müsste es nur etwas abspecken und das werde ich auch noch irgendwann machen.
Für Alutech ist das Konzept aber stimmig. Also viel Glück.


----------



## Chainzuck (8. Mai 2014)

Das ist ja mal genau ein Bike wie ich es mir wünsche!
Finde Enduro Bikes in Mittelgebirgen meißt völlig überdimensioniert, sodass man hier letztlich immer auf ein Marathon/Touren Bike mit 120mm zurück greift. Die sind aber von der Geometrie aber leider meist oldschool-racig (wenig Spass) oder touren-entspannt (unsportlich). Zudem ist das Fahrwerk entweder bockhart oder auf Komfort ausgelegt und dadurch zu wenig Endprogression. Was man bei mir brauchen würde, wäre also ein Mini-Enduro/Aggressives Touren Bike. Sprich 120mm, gewichtsmäßig Marathon tauglich (12-13kg), langer Hauptrahmen, 67er Lenkwinkel, steiler Sitzwinkel, rel. kurze Kettenstreben, hohe Steifigkeit, progressives Fahrwerk!


----------



## Ehrenfeld (8. Mai 2014)

odysseus schrieb:


> Ich finde _für mich_ in den Alpen 2 Räder optimal - ein schnelleres leichteres Trailbike, dessen Rahmen um die 3kg MIT Dämpfer wiegt, das eine spassige Geo hat, die auch für lange Strecken taugt, und das auf grösseren leichten steifen Laufrädern rollt!! 650B oder 29" ist mir bei entsprechend angepasster Geo - und das heisst vorrangig tiefes Tretlager um 335-340mm und Kettenstreben nicht über 435mm bei den grösseren Laufradgrössen - zweitrangig.
> Und fürs Grobe ein 160/170er Enduro wie das Rune oder das ICB1.0 oder oder...


Absolut meine Rede, auch wenn ich im Mittelgebirge wohne.


----------



## GrazerTourer (8. Mai 2014)

odysseus schrieb:


> Was ich genial fände:
> 1. Rahmengewicht und Steifigkeit wie 301 (ca 3kg inkl. Dämpfer)
> 2. 120mm (29) bis 140mm (650B) hinten mit besserer Kinematik als beim 301 - vortriebsstark aber nicht so bockig...
> 3. Gabel mit 34 oder 35mm Standrohren. 10-20mm mehr Federweg als hinten
> ...



Ja, das schaut interessant aus, obwohl ich bzgl. der Verkaufszahlen skeptisch bin. Die LEute schauen halt eher auf die nakten Federwegszahlen als auf Geo und Co. 3kg für Rahmen und Dämpfer müssen aber wirklich die Obergrenze sein. Ich würde mir 2,8kg vorne schon eher erwarten. Das hat mein altes 130mm 301 aus dem Jahre Schnee auch schön können - also muß das in 2014 auch noch machbar sein. ;-)

Mit so etwas (max 12,5kg Aufbau) würde ich dann gerne einmal fahren.


----------



## trailterror (8. Mai 2014)

chorge schrieb:


> Schön, wenn sich Trends wiederholen, und man so gut Geld sparen kann!


 


hauptsache immer was anderes (nicht mal unbedingt neues, geschweige denn "besseres")
ziel ist es gefühle beim käufer zu erzeugen den ihm zum kauf antreiben


----------



## Speziazlizt (8. Mai 2014)

Als erfahrener Voralpenfahrer muss ich sagen das viel Federweg mir persönlich kaum einen Vorteil gebracht hat. Entweder ist der Trail zu verblockt, zu steil, zu spitzkehrig oder richtig steil am Hang und man möchte als Otto Normalverbraucher einfach nicht schnell fahren ODER es gibt nur kleinere Hindernisse und der Trail ist schnell zu fahren. 

Wenn man mit Liftunterstützung arbeitet wendet sich das Blatt selbstverständlich wieder, die Trails sind zwar ähnlich, aber man muss nicht hoch kurbeln


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. Mai 2014)

Wo bleibt der Ehrgeiz? 2,5 kg mit Dämpfer müssen doch möglich sein.


----------



## gmk (8. Mai 2014)

bitte 29" !


----------



## culoduro (8. Mai 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ja, das schaut interessant aus, obwohl ich bzgl. der Verkaufszahlen skeptisch bin. Die LEute schauen halt eher auf die nakten Federwegszahlen als auf Geo und Co. 3kg für Rahmen und Dämpfer müssen aber wirklich die Obergrenze sein. Ich würde mir 2,8kg vorne schon eher erwarten. Das hat mein altes 130mm 301 aus dem Jahre Schnee auch schön können - also muß das in 2014 auch noch machbar sein. ;-)
> 
> Mit so etwas (max 12,5kg Aufbau) würde ich dann gerne einmal fahren.



3kg fürs 301 sind ja eh schon inkl. Steckachse und dem Schaltzug gewogen.. und bei 12.5 dürfte mein jetziges 301 auch liegen, dank 1x10 und den etwas leichteren Reifen und durchwegs einigermassen leichten Komponenten... (ausser der Lyrik SA)...

@Tyrolens 
2.5kg MIT Dämpfer läuft halt dann auf Carbon raus. die meinetwegen 2.8kg beim 301 sind schon steif, aber natürlich auch etwas dünner. So geschehen: Einmal seitlich umgekippt, aus dem Stand an einer schwierigen Stelle, auf einen Felsen drauf, Kettenstrebe hin --> neuer Rahmen fällig (war Gott sei Dank noch ein einigermassen fairer Preis im Rahmen eines Crash Replacement). 
Und das 301 ist jetzt kein Hydroforming Hängebauchschwein mit viel extra Material....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (8. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Evt solltest Du den Artikel noch einmal lesen. An keiner Stelle wird das Hinterbaukonzept oder sonstiges vorgegeben. Selbst die Laufradgröße bleibt ja wählbar, nur halt ohne 26". Und eben diese Einschränkungen (Federweg/ Laufradgröße) ermöglichen es doch, dass dieses Projekt mit der aktuellen Alutech Palette nichts gemeinsam haben muss: Warum hätten wir die Fanes Tofane Teibun etc mit einem neuen Modell gefährden sollen, wenn diese Bikes ausnahmslos gut funktionieren, am Markt etabliert sind und in jedem Test (egal ob Magazin oder von Kunden) Topkritiken bekommt!? Mit den gegebenen Vorgaben ist ein neues Kapitel eröffnet worden, in dem jetzt frei gearbeitet wird.
> Dies war im übrigen mein letzter Post zu Laufradgrößen und Verschwörungstheorien, den selben unsinnigen Dialog haben wir auch zu Beginn von ICB1.0 geführt und dass dieses Projekt wirklich frei und ohne Hintergedanken war, haben wir ja im Lauf des Projektes beweisen.
> Cheerio,
> Basti



Ich habe ja nicht die Alutech-Palette in Frage gestellt, die finde ich gut zur Zeit, auch wenn mir die Räder designmäßig so weinig gefallen, dass ich mir sicher keines kaufen würde. Und dass sie so gut abschneiden finde ich auch gut, auch wenn ihr mMn alles was Alutech ausgemacht hat, mit der "Taiwanisierung" über Bord geworfen habt.

Ich finde nur, dass man das ICB Projekt von vorn herein zu stark einschränkt, wenn das Rad nachher eine Lücke in der Herstellerpalette schließen soll.


----------



## metalbks (8. Mai 2014)

Was soll das denn ca Kosten am Ende als Komplettrad? Da wird es wohl kaum etwas geben im Bereich des aktuellen ICB 1?


----------



## culoduro (8. Mai 2014)

@san_andreas 
Naja, aber das lässt doch Platz für weitere ICB Entwicklungen... 

ICB 3 ist dann das Fatbike mit Bluto und radikaler ICB Grossmaul Geo, ICB 4 das Enduro hardtail mit ebenso vollmundigem 62.5er Lenkwinkel und 26" mit Baron 2.5 v+h...


----------



## nuts (8. Mai 2014)

metalbks schrieb:


> Da wird es wohl kaum etwas geben im Bereich des aktuellen ICB 1?



Warum nicht? Es soll ein Communitybike werden, also für die Community.


----------



## Mojo25 (8. Mai 2014)

Also ich fände ein 29er mit 140/130 v/h und einer agilen Geometrie (LW nicht flacher als 68 und Kettenstreben so um 440) sehr geil. 
Dazu ne dicke Gabel mit 35er Rohren und leichte Laufräder. Der Rest der Ausstattung ist ja im Prinzip egal. 
Und es sollte je nach Ausstattung maximal 13kg wiegen (L Rahmen).


----------



## nuts (8. Mai 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich finde nur, dass man das ICB Projekt von vorn herein zu stark einschränkt, wenn das Rad nachher eine Lücke in der Herstellerpalette schließen soll.



Wäre schöner gewesen, wieder ein Enduro zu bauen?


----------



## SebT-Rex (8. Mai 2014)

odysseus schrieb:


> @GrazerTourer
> dito!
> 
> Ich hab ja einen ähnlichen Vergleich wie Du - ein Rune, das wirklich geil bergab geht, schwer ist, und bergauf nicht deutlich schlechter tretbar ist als das 301. Und ein etwas aktuelleres und damit nicht ganz so bockiges 301 - das mir jetzt mit 140er (pushed RP23) Hinterbau und 160er Gabel auf den technisch anspruchsvollen, schnellen, aber nicht massiv verblockten hometrails sehr Spass macht. Anders als das Rune! Flinker, verspielter, spassiger. Seitdem das Rune da ist, fahr ich auch mit dem 301 dieselben Stellen schneller als früher..
> ...


Absolut bester Beitrag bisher, aber auch alle Folgenden gehen einen guten Weg: fundiert, auf Erfahrungswerten basierend und trotzdem mit Weitblick, Spielarten rechts und links des Establishment zu sehen! Daumen hoch, weiter so, so macht die Diskussion Spaß und man nähert sich einer gemeinsamen Vision!


----------



## Dr_Stone (8. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Wäre schöner gewesen, wieder ein Enduro zu bauen?


Nein. Aber ein Hardtail, dass neue Standards setzt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. Mai 2014)

odysseus schrieb:


> @Tyrolens
> 2.5kg MIT Dämpfer läuft halt dann auf Carbon raus. die meinetwegen 2.8kg beim 301 sind schon steif, aber natürlich auch etwas dünner. So geschehen: Einmal seitlich umgekippt, aus dem Stand an einer schwierigen Stelle, auf einen Felsen drauf, Kettenstrebe hin --> neuer Rahmen fällig (war Gott sei Dank noch ein einigermassen fairer Preis im Rahmen eines Crash Replacement).
> Und das 301 ist jetzt kein Hydroforming Hängebauchschwein mit viel extra Material....



Wie ich schreibe: Wo bleibt der Ehrgeiz. Das 301 liegt seit gut 10 Jahren 2,8 kg, das Giant Trance 2,7 kg. Also da muss es noch Potential geben, oder hat sich in Konstruktion und Materialwissenschaft die letzten Jahre nichts getan?
Ich hätte auch kein Problem, in dieser Klasse einen simplen Eingelenker zu nehmen. Trek und Cannondale bauen Eingelenker. Da stört sich auch keiner dran. 

Die Gefahr bei diesen Projekten ist sehr groß, im Mittelmaß stecken zu bleiben.  Aber ihr müsst Trendsetter sein!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (8. Mai 2014)

Nicht unbedingt ein Enduro, aber ein Blur TR als Richtung bzw Referenz vorzuzeigen und dann gleich auf 27.5" oder 29" zu hüpfen passt nicht. Nichts ist derzeit leichter, stabiler und günstiger als 26". Aber man kann ja auch das Blur kaufen!

Was den Trendsetter angeht: Es sollte ein bezahlbares Trailbike für die Hausrunde werden. Trends kann man auch über den Preis-/Leistungsfaktor setzen.

Das Rad wird jedes Jahr für die Messe neu erfunden. Bis jetzt habe ich aber noch kein Bike gefahren, was mich über einen Neukauf nachdenken lässt. Ganz im Gegenteil. Mein ,,altes" All-Mountain hat nur 160/152 mm und besteht aus einem Alu-Carbonmix. Die letzten Jahre war man mit 160 mm schon fast unterdimensioniert (laut Forum und Bravo) und plötzlich merkt man, dass 180 mm auf dem Hometrail einfach viel zu viel ist?
Das zählt alles in die Kategorie: Räder die die Welt nicht braucht....


----------



## mssc (8. Mai 2014)

Mojo25 schrieb:


> Also ich fände ein 29er mit 140/130 v/h und einer agilen Geometrie (LW nicht flacher als 68 und Kettenstreben so um 440) sehr geil.
> Dazu ne dicke Gabel mit 35er Rohren und leichte Laufräder. Der Rest der Ausstattung ist ja im Prinzip egal.
> Und es sollte je nach Ausstattung maximal 13kg wiegen (L Rahmen).


Ich auch, daher hab ich mir ein 29er Spectral geholt und werde wahrscheinlich auf 140er Gabel aufrüsten. 
Und wenn hier was brauchbares rauskommt, könnte das der Nachfolger werden


----------



## trailterror (8. Mai 2014)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Alutech bietet doch momentan auch 26"-Größen an. *Die werden aktuell weniger verkauft als 650b-Räder* - worin liegt also der (wirtschaftliche) Sinn für Alutech, auf 26" zu setzen? Alutech wird hier als der Sündenbock für die Industrie dargestellt, die 26" absägt. Dabei wollen die Jungs (und jeder, der schon mit Basti, Jü oder Stefan biken war, weiss wieviel Spaß die beim Radfahren haben) primär ein geiles Fahrrad bauen, aber natürlich auch mit dem Projekt Geld verdienen - und das lässt sich IMHO mit 650b nunmal aktuell besser realisieren als mit einem 26"-Bike. Folgenden Satz fand ich wichtig, der die ganze (sich mittlerweile über 8 Seiten im Kreis drehende) Diskussion zusammenfasst:


 
Ja warum denn?

nicht weil sie "besser" sind oder der kunde eine *objektive* berichterstattung erhält, sondern weil "jeder" "26' ist tot" parolen raushaut und weil der kunde bei seiner freien wahl indirekt, aber absichtlich durch den branche beeinflusst wird, indem man sprüche rauskloppt mit der zukünftigen teileversorgung usw usw....


----------



## culoduro (8. Mai 2014)

Ach Gott ja- das Blur TR ist durchs Solo/5010 ersetzt und wohl ziemlich erfolgreich. Und die 50-75gr die der Laufradsatz schwerer ist und nochmal dasselbe für die Reifen....
Das Kona 111 kriegt auch nur super reviews, z.B. http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Kona-Process-111-DL-Review-2013.html, genauso das Camber Evo, Banshee bringt das Phantom raus, usw.
Das sind alles 29er mit 110-120mm Federweg. Beim Kona mit kurzen Kettenstreben, die das restliche Design mitbestimmt haben!! Und das Teil fährt sich laut Magazinen oder Leuten, mit denen ich im Januar in den USA gesprochen hab, super spritzig und aggressiv.

130/140mm beim 29er finde ich zu dicht am Enduro dran. Sieht man auch an den Rahmen: On One Codeine oder Banshee Prime wiegen 3.3-3.4kg ohne Dämpfer, genau wie ICB oder Rune oder Fanes...


----------



## Dr_Stone (8. Mai 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> nicht weil sie "besser" sind oder der kunde eine *objektive* berichterstattung erhält, sondern weil *"jeder" "26' ist tot"* parolen raushaut und weil der kunde bei seiner freien wahl indirekt, aber absichtlich durch den verkäufer beeinflusst wird, indem man sprüche rauskloppt mit der zukünftigen teileversorgung usw usw....



Das selbe war auch bei Bremsflüssigkeit, Avid und Hayes so. Einer behauptet,
dass es schlecht ist und alle anderen „Laien“ wiederholen dies einfach.


----------



## mhubig (8. Mai 2014)

Also sowas ...

Hinten 120-130mm, vorne 140-150mm
Abfahrtsorientierte GEO (Mini-Enduro)
650B Laufräder
Fette Reifen möglich (Conti TK 2.4)
Alu-Hauptrahmen, hinten evtl. Carbon, alles sehr robust!
X1
max. 13Kg
Preis 1500-3000€
... fänd ich sehr, sehr geil! Supergeil! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FarhatFarah (8. Mai 2014)

mhubig schrieb:


> vorne 140-150mm
> 
> Alu-Hauptrahmen, hinten evtl. Carbon, alles sehr robust!
> 
> ...


Versteh ich nicht. Willst du jetzt wirklich ein "robustes" Bike, oder nur eins, von dem der Hersteller das behauptet??


----------



## Rafterman86 (8. Mai 2014)

An die ewigen Nörger und Miesmacher hier im Forum: Eure hysterische Neophobie bezüglich neuen Laufradgrößen nervt! Wenn ihr soviel Angst vor etwas Neuem habt, dann bleibt dem Thema fern und geht Radfahren. Damit ist allen geholfen und unsinnige Laufradiskussionen fallen dann weg.

Zum Thema: Diese Kategorie Bikes reicht für einen nicht unerheblichen Teil von Bikern aus. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass mein ICB zwar gut geht, aber für 75% des heimischen Bikegefildes überdimensioniert ist und ich mir wieder etwas agileres wünsche. Doch bis vor kurzem waren agilere, leichtere Bikes mit weniger Federweg leider auch nicht zu 100% auf Robustheit ausgelegt. Für mich verbindet das Projekt die Vorteile  meiner jetzigen Bikes (leicht, agil, stabil und sorglos) und schafft (hoffentlich) somit ein Bike welches perfekt an unsere Bedürfnise im Mittelgebirge mit abstechern in Trailparks etc perfekt geeignet ist.


----------



## boescha (8. Mai 2014)

Rafterman86 schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Diese Kategorie Bikes reicht für einen nicht unerheblichen Teil von Bikern aus. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass mein ICB zwar gut geht, aber für 75% des heimischen Bikegefildes überdimensioniert ist und ich mir wieder etwas agileres wünsche. Doch bis vor kurzem waren agilere, leichtere Bikes mit weniger Federweg leider auch nicht zu 100% auf Robustheit ausgelegt. Für mich verbindet das Projekt die Vorteile  meiner jetzigen Bikes (leicht, agil, stabil und sorglos) und schafft (hoffentlich) somit ein Bike welches perfekt an unsere Bedürfnise im Mittelgebirge mit abstechern in Trailparks etc perfekt geeignet ist.


 
Ich komme aus der anderen Richtung (Radon Skeen 120/115) und glaube, dass da schon was dran ist. Der geringe Federweg hinten stört auch bei kleineren Drops oder Sprüngen nicht wirklich, die Agilität ist schon klasse, aber wenn's richtig Steil oder verblockter wird kommen Geometrie (70° LW) und Gabel (SID) an ihre Grenzen.
Wenn man das ganze auf hinten 130, vorne 150-max160 auslegt, und den Lenkwinkel so wählt, dass er auch auf steilen Trails Spaß macht, könnte ich mir das gut als Nachfolger vorstellen und mein Skeen in Rente schicken.


----------



## Hoeze (8. Mai 2014)

Mit 650B kann ich leben.

Ich würde auf Aluminium gehen. Carbon hört sich immer toll an aber es macht es einfach teurer. Auch ist es bei Carbon ja nicht damit getan ein paar Matten zusammen zu kleben. Ich finde wenn aus Carbon dann richtig und alles rausholen, ansonsten Alu. 

Ich bin auch ganz klar für die Kurvenhatz.


----------



## mhubig (8. Mai 2014)

FarhatFarah schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht. Willst du jetzt wirklich ein "robustes" Bike, oder nur eins, von dem der Hersteller das behauptet??



Guter Einwand ... ich vervollständige mal:

Lieber kein Carbon als teuer.
Lieber über 13Kg als fragil.


----------



## Iberia (8. Mai 2014)

Abgestimmt!

Was für eine Diskussion hier. Nach Seite 5 habe ich aufgehört zu lesen, da wiederholen sich die Statements ständig.
Bei einer Sache kann ich aber zustimmen: Ich hasse die Hipster ebenfalls! [Wenigstens eint der Hass auf die Hipster die IBC] 

Wenn ich Alutech wäre würde ich mich jetzt echt angepisst fühlen. Da gibt man dem Forum die Möglichkeit seine Meinung mit einfließen zu lassen und es wird nur gebasht. Ist doch klar, dass Alutech umsatzorientiert arbeiten muss um zu überleben.

Und jetzt hört auf hier rumzuheulen. Entweder realisiert ihr selber Projekte nach euren Vorstellungen und verzichtet auf die Kooperation der IBC mit Alutech oder ihr lasst es und seid raus. Ihr müsst hier gar nichts und ihr seid selber groß, um eigene Ziele und Projekte umsetzen zu können.


----------



## Dr_Stone (8. Mai 2014)

Rafterman86 schrieb:


> An die ewigen Nörger und Miesmacher hier im Forum: Eure hysterische Neophobie bezüglich neuen Laufradgrößen nervt! Wenn ihr soviel Angst vor etwas Neuem habt, dann bleibt dem Thema fern und geht Radfahren. Damit ist allen geholfen und unsinnige Laufradiskussionen fallen dann weg.


Zum Glück kannst du mich damit nicht mehr meinen, da ich mittlerweile
alles mit 26" durch habe. Somit liegen mir auch genügend Fakten vor.

• Verschiedene Reifentypen
• schmale Felge
• breite Felge
• schwerer Schlauch
• leichter Schlauch
• Latex-Schlauch
• Tubeless

Somit kenne ich das vollständige Potenzial von 26". Und auch alle
Einflussfaktoren, was ein Fahrrad langsam oder schnell macht.

Kurz: Größere Durchmesser, lösen die grundsätzlichen Fehler nicht,
die ständig gemacht werden.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Mai 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark
> Wenn ich mir den ersten Beitrag von nuts anschaue und ich deine Erfahrungen lese, drängt sich eine Frage bei mir auf: In wiefern fährt sich ein Bike wie das Codeine denn anders als bspw. das erste ICB? Ich nehme jetzt einfach einmal an, dass die 29" und die 67° lenkwinkel zu 26" und den 66° vom ICB in etwa ausgleichen... Was wäre da der große Unterschied? Ich will einfach nicht glauben, dass das Bike vortriebsorientierte Leute anspricht. Korrektur: Ansprechen, ja, definitiv! Aber nur wegen der Zahlen und nicht wegen der Fahreigenschaften, denn die werden sich mE nicht so dramatisch unterscheiden (wohl nicht mehr als ein unterschiedliches Dämpfer Setup bei ein und dem selben 170mm Radl). Oderwas meinst du dazu?



Hi Grazer,

das ist ein bissl so, als sollte ich die Farbe grün erklären... ein 29er fährst sich halt anders als ein "rotes" Bike 

Ich war lange Zeit strikter 29er-Gegner, bis ich mal eine Weile damit unterwegs war. Jetzt machen mir die Dinger verdammt viel Freude, auch wenn es eine Anpassung der Fahrtechnik erfordert. Erstaunlich finde ich einfach das enorm hohe Grundtempo, dass sich mit so einem Bike aufbauen lässt. Zumindest auf den heimischen Mittelgebirgs-Trails.

Wie es in anderen Gebieten und vor allem mit anderen Fahrern ausschaut vermag ich nicht vollständig einzuschätzen, wobei ich schon glaube, dass unsere Idee für eine sehr breite Masse der Fahrer ein optimales Spaßgerät wird. *Deswegen betone ich nochmal, dass das Bike sicher nicht jedermanns erst Wahl sein wird... ein Bike für ALLE zu bauen ist schlichtweg unmöglich, dafür sind die Geschmäcker und Anforderungen zu unterschiedlich.*

Sorry... aber das muss jetzt mal raus:
Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist das unsägliche Gemeckere einiger derer, für die das angedachte Konzept nicht die erste Wahl ist. Nur weil euch die Laufradgröße nicht gefällt oder eine Richtung beim Konzept vorgegeben ist, bedeutet das nicht, dass die Community ausgeschlossen wird.
Die Festlegung auf ein bestimmtes Segment oder die Einschränkung der Laufradgröße ist doch nur ein winziger Bruchteil des gesamten Prozesses... es bleibt also noch mehr als genug Spielraum für gemeinsame Ideen, Entwicklungen und Entscheidungen.
Ich finde es halt recht unfreundlich, wenn jemand immer und immer wieder seine Kritik aufkochen muss, um den anderen den Spaß zu verderben. Wenn bestimmte Kritikpunkte genannt werden, dann ist das gut und wichtig, aber wenn jemand festgestellt hat, dass das Projekt nicht in seine Richtung geht, dann ist das doch kein Grund immer wieder reinzugrätschen.
Wir haben uns schon vorher gedacht, dass es zur üblen Diskussionen führen wird, wenn wir 26" aus der Auswahl heraus nehmen. Meint ihr nicht, wir hätten extrem schwerwiegende Gründe für diese nicht unkritische Entscheidung?

Man kann es nicht of genug sagen: Es ist nicht böse gemeint, dass wir nicht jeden mit unserer Idee abholen können! Wäre es ein Downhiller geworden, dann hätten auch wieder eine Menge Leute gesagt, dass sie nichts mit dem Bike anfangen können... ein Bike für alle geht halt nicht (Allrounder gehen schon ).

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Habe nochmal in Ruhe den Artikel gelesen und wundere mich eigentlich, warum von vorn herein so viel vom Hersteller vorgegeben wird.
> 
> Was ist an dem Rad noch User-generiert und ICB 2.0, wenn ich schon vor der Diskussion weiß, wo sich das Rad in der Modellpalette des späteren Herstellers eingliedern soll ?
> Aussehen soll es dann wohl auch wie ein Alutech. Dann dürfen die User wohl noch ein bißchen über so Dinge wie Flaschenhalterbohrungen und genau Form der Umlenkhebel abstimmen.




Na hoffen wir mal nicht  Soll ja was schönes rauskommen 
Hoffen wir mal das es in wirklich in Richtung des Transitions geht. Maximal abgestützer Eingelenker, auch wenn bei den Geldgebern eh schon Viergelenker beschlo...ähh gewünscht wird.
Und vom Gewicht her dürfte ansich kein Unterschied zu 170mm Federweg sein, abgesehen vom leichteren Dämpfer. Sonst hätte es ja keinen wirklichen Sinn.

G.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Mai 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Habe nochmal in Ruhe den Artikel gelesen und wundere mich eigentlich, warum von vorn herein so viel vom Hersteller vorgegeben wird.
> 
> Was ist an dem Rad noch User-generiert und ICB 2.0, wenn ich schon vor der Diskussion weiß, wo sich das Rad in der Modellpalette des späteren Herstellers eingliedern soll ?
> Aussehen soll es dann wohl auch wie ein Alutech. Dann dürfen die User wohl noch ein bißchen über so Dinge wie Flaschenhalterbohrungen und genau Form der Umlenkhebel abstimmen.



Die eigentliche Arbeit fängt doch erst nach dem "Projekt-Go" an... die Festlegung eines Konzepts einfach nur ein Bruchteil des eigentlichen Projekts. Die Qualität des Produktes entscheidet sich mit den Details und da ist noch garnichts festgelegt... ich finde daran zu arbeiten ist doch viel spannender als ein paar Eckdaten festzulegen!
De Facto ist also nur ein Bruchteil der zu fällenden Entscheidungen vorgegeben, auch wenn diese natürlich die Richtung bestimmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mojo25 (8. Mai 2014)

mssc schrieb:


> Ich auch, daher hab ich mir ein 29er Spectral geholt und werde wahrscheinlich auf 140er Gabel aufrüsten.
> Und wenn hier was brauchbares rauskommt, könnte das der Nachfolger werden



Wenn da nicht dieses Fox-Fahrwerk drinne wäre, durchaus eine interessante Option. Ich bin, nachdem ich mehreres Probiert habe, ein Anhänger von RS und den neuen Formula-Gabeln!
Ich finde es halt unsinnig, sich ein Bike zu kaufen und erstmal die Hälfte umzubauen. Und ne 35er Gabel wäre bei 29" auch nett.


----------



## GrazerTourer (8. Mai 2014)

Rafterman86 schrieb:


> ZMeint ihr nicht, wir hätten extrem schwerwiegende Gründe für diese nicht unkritische Entscheidung?



Danke für deine Antwort. Stimmt eigentlich...die Frage war in Wahrheit blöd!  

Das Bike wird bestimmt super, da zweifle ich nicht dran! 
Vor allem: wenn ihr es mit der Comunity schafft, dass das Bike Leute anspricht, die genau meine Erfahrung ("eigentlich kann mein Enduro alles so gut, dass für drunter immer nur ein lästiger Kompromiss bleibt") aus der Welt räumt, wird das eine super Sache! 

Ich bin gespannt in welche Richtung es tendieren wird: "Marathonisti davon überzeugen, dass so ein Bike in Wahrheit allroundiger ist nd in Summe das schnellere Bike ist" oder die Enduristen, die immer wieder bei "etwas zu viel Bike" landen. 

Das wird noch echt spannend! 

zu den Laufrädern äußere ich mich nur insofern: Der 27,5er Zug ist nun einmal mit Karacho angedroschen gekommen und hat den 26er über den Haufen geführt. Es hilft ja nix.


----------



## DerKummer (8. Mai 2014)

Ich verpacke das jetzt nicht als Vorwurf und es ist für mich auch nur eine Interessensfrage, aber gibt es fundierte Zahlen, Kundenumfragen oder Ähnliches, die (vielleicht auch unabhängig von diesem Forum) die Wunschlaufradgröße potentieller Kunden ausdrücken? 
Ich persönlich möchte mir nach Möglichkeit nämlich offen halten mal die Laufräder von dem einen ins zweite Rad bauen zu können, wenn ich mir schon ein zweites Rad anschaffe. Funktioniert das nicht, wird das mit einer Neuanschaffung noch eine ganze Weile dauern ...


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (8. Mai 2014)

Der Käufer wird nach dem Produkt geformt.
_*Kauf Du wertloses Stück Sche23se, sonst bist Du zu nix nutze*_

Ich finde wirklich alle Laufradgrößen gut und wenn es einem passt, dann soll jeder glücklich werden.

Hier geht es den "ewig gestrigen" auch nicht darum dass es ein 27,5er werde soll, sondern wie es einem präsentiert und vorgeschrieben, übers Maul gefahren wird.

Nach 23 Jahren MTB, von klassisch bis modern, frage ich Euch,
was denkt man sich dabei, zu behaupten 26" würde es nicht mehr bringen, 

konterkariert seine Aussage dann mit so einem Video ?






Das Bike und der Typ gehen tierisch ab ! ....Lebendiger gehts wohl kaum und gleichzeitig ist 26" auf dem Sterbebett?

Wisst Ihr, nicht die neuen Sachen, Laufradgrößen, dämlichen Schaltabstufungen und was auch immer sind das Problem. Könnt ihr alles bringen und verkaufen, ich fahr ja auch nicht mehr nur mit Cantis rum ( kennt das hier noch einer? Felgenbremse  - bremst auch, musste mal ausprobieren ). Ist alles gut.

Das Problem ist die Verlogenheit mit denen diese Sachen progagiert ( sprich Propaganda ) werden, der Käufer, der Mensch, gar nicht mehr für voll genommen wird, gar nicht mehr ernst genommen und nur als Dummbatz hingestellt, anstatt auf Augenhöhe ein gutes Geschäft für beide, ehrlich zu machen.

Deswegen haben viele keinen Bock und behalten Ihr Geld, was sie eigentlich ausgeben wollten.

_*Neben meinen 26ern auf der Suche nach einem 29er als Alternative bin ich auch bei Alutech vorbeigekommen, und obwohl ich der erste bin der den deutschen Markt unterstützt, zieht meine Geldkaravane jetzt weiter. Ihr braucht meine 3 Mille wohl eher nicht._

Gute Nacht und pennt mal schön weiter.
Peter


----------



## Phil-Joe (8. Mai 2014)

- Spaßiges Trailbike mit max. 140mm, was stabil ist (nicht jeder Fahrer bringt schmale 70kg auf die Waage)
- trotzdem leicht und effizient genug für lange Bergauf-Sessions
- Laufräder am liebsten eigentlich 26 Zoll, auch wenn ich jede andere Entscheidung inzw. nachvollziehen kann
- Entspannte sapßige Geometrie, mit der ich trotzdem effektiv KMs schrubben kann, wenn ich das möchte

In den meisten Mittelgebirgen gibt es kaum die Möglichkeit ein Enduro wirklich auszufahren, daher lieber AM und dort wird es aktuell leider mit 26 Zoll ganz schön dünn. Daher geht bei mir der Blick wegen Stabilität in Richtung Enduro bzw. 29er.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> zu den Laufrädern äußere ich mich nur insofern: Der 27,5er Zug ist nun einmal mit Karacho angedroschen gekommen und hat den 26er über den Haufen geführt. Es hilft ja nix.



Das Bike das da wohl rauskommt, hätte ich mir wohl vor 10 Jahren gewünscht Jetzt mag ichs wieder gemütlicher, also ab 160mm Federweg 
Zu deinem Satz, halt genau andersrum wie man es auf den Trails sieht 

G.


----------



## Dr_Stone (8. Mai 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> zu den Laufrädern äußere ich mich nur insofern: Der 27,5er Zug ist nun einmal mit Karacho angedroschen gekommen und hat den 26er über den Haufen geführt. Es hilft ja nix.


Ich habe immer gesagt: „Verbaut verdammt noch mal breitere Felgen,
anstatt mit 17-21mm herumzuspielen.“ Nein. 650B (27,5") kam.



BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


>


Danke. Tolles Video! 
Der Beitrag war auch ganz gut.


----------



## xTr3Me (8. Mai 2014)

Also ein im Federweg kastriertes Enduro mit großen Laufrädern? Am Ende kommt ein Bike raus, das genauso viel wiegt wie ein Enduro, aber dafür ein schmaleres Einsatzgebiet hat.


----------



## DerandereJan (8. Mai 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> halt genau andersrum wie man es auf den Trails sieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (8. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Sorry... aber das muss jetzt mal raus:
> Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist das unsägliche Gemeckere einiger derer, für die das angedachte Konzept nicht die erste Wahl ist. Nur weil euch die Laufradgröße nicht gefällt oder eine Richtung beim Konzept vorgegeben ist, bedeutet das nicht, dass die Community ausgeschlossen wird.
> Die Festlegung auf ein bestimmtes Segment oder die Einschränkung der Laufradgröße ist doch nur ein winziger Bruchteil des gesamten Prozesses... es bleibt also noch mehr als genug Spielraum für gemeinsame Ideen, Entwicklungen und Entscheidungen.
> Ich finde es halt recht unfreundlich, wenn jemand immer und immer wieder seine Kritik aufkochen muss, um den anderen den Spaß zu verderben. Wenn bestimmte Kritikpunkte genannt werden, dann ist das gut und wichtig, aber wenn jemand festgestellt hat, dass das Projekt nicht in seine Richtung geht, dann ist das doch kein Grund immer wieder reinzugrätschen.
> ...



Stefan, was die Leute stört ist nicht die Vorgabe oder das Konzept an sich. Es ist die vorgegaukelte grenzenlose Beteiligung der Community. Zunächst wurde gefragt in welche Richtung es denn gehen sollte. Die Community interessierte sich hauptsächlich für ein Hardtail, ein Fatbike usw.. alle Vorschläge aus der Community wurden nicht akzeptiert und das eigene, mit Sicherheit seit längerem bekannte Konzept über alle anderen Vorschläge gestellt. 
Wenn das hier als ausführliche Entwicklungsdokumentation des nächsten Alutech-Bikes laufen würde, dann wäre das Gemecker vermutlich kaum vorhanden, nur wurde vorgegeben, dass die Community ein Bike maßgeblich mitentwickelt und der Gedanke wurde bereits bei den ersten Schritten verworfen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Mai 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wisst Ihr, nicht die neuen Sachen, Laufradgrößen, dämlichen Schaltabstufungen und was auch immer sind das Problem. Könnt ihr alles bringen und verkaufen, ich fahr ja auch nicht mehr nur mit Cantis rum ( kennt das hier noch einer? Felgenbremse  - bremst auch, musste mal ausprobieren ). Ist alles gut.
> 
> ...



Danke, diese Aussage kann ich verdammt gut nachvollziehen. Sobald ich mich vera*scht fühle, habe ich keinen Bock mehr... egal worum es geht.

Ich denke, wenn die ganze Branche das Thema 650B etwas vorsichtiger angegangen wäre, dann hätten wir jetzt nicht diese Diskussionen. Aber das Kind sitzt nun mal schon am Grunde des Brunnens...

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass sich die Laufrad Diskussion bald beruhigt... ich wünsche mir einen ähnlich konstruktiven Projektablauf wie in der Konstruktions- und Spezifikationsphase des ICB 1.0. Wenn wir jetzt noch viel länger streiten, dann verliert sich das Ziel und manch einer wird auch die Lust auf ein sicherlich spaßiges & spannendes Projekt verlieren. Daher auch meine Bitte die Laufraddiskussion hier etwas zurück zu fahren und dem eigentlichen Projekt wieder mehr Spielraum zu geben.

Vielleicht besteht die Chance über die IBC hinaus mal eine repräsentative Umfrage zu starten... werde den Vorschlag mal intern in die Runde werfen. Bin ja schon neugierig wie die Realität aussieht. Bei der Flaschenhalterdiskussion (ICB 1.0) waren einige, wenige auch so laut, dass ich dachte ohne Flaschenhalter geht es nicht... in der Umfrage hat sich dann gezeigt, dass kaum jemand Prioritäten darauf legt. Würde echt gerne wissen, wie das da bei den Laufradgrößen aussieht...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Plumpssack (8. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Die Gewichtsersparnis _im Falle des Alutech-Hinterbau_ beträgt 400 g. Den Hinterbau aus Carbon zu fertigen ist wesentlich günstiger, als den Hauptrahmen aus Carbon zu fertigen, weil man nur zwei kleine Formen braucht, und nicht vier große.


Außerdem ist der Hinterbau die einzige ungefederte Masse am Rahmen. Ein halbes kg merke ich da persönlich schon.


----------



## PrimeX (8. Mai 2014)

Das IBC entwickelt sich zu einer absoluten Bauernversammlung: Was der Bauer nicht kennt frisst er nicht. 

Alle sind an Neuentwicklungen/Weiterentwicklungen interessiert. Ihr müsst es nicht kaufen. Ihr wisst noch nicht mal ob 26 Zoll wirklich so schnell nicht mehr zu kaufen sein wird oder nicht. Aber an statt abzuwarten gibt es hier einen dämlichen Kommentar nach dem anderen in schöner Stammtischmanier. Ihr tut alle so als könntet ihr mit 27,5 Zoll nicht mehr radfahren. Ein ganzer Teil davon konnte vorher schon nicht gescheit fahren, ein weiterer Teil hat noch nie für mehrere Tage auf einem 650B gesessen und dennoch wird hier abgeledert ohne Ende. 
Vielleicht werden in 5 Jahren alle nur noch 650B fahren. Vielleicht wird aber auch 26 Zoll immer bestehen bleiben und es gibt eine gute Koexistenz der Laufradgrößen...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Also ein im Federweg kastriertes Enduro mit großen Laufrädern? Am Ende kommt ein Bike raus, das genauso viel wiegt wie ein Enduro, aber dafür ein schmaleres Einsatzgebiet hat.



Genau das muß man wohl, bei der Art Rad das da raus kommen soll, versuchen zu verhindern. Wird sicher net einfach, drum bleibt wohl nur 29Zoll über 

G.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Mai 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Stefan, was die Leute stört ist nicht die Vorgabe oder das Konzept an sich. Es ist die vorgegaukelte grenzenlose Beteiligung der Community. Zunächst wurde gefragt in welche Richtung es denn gehen sollte. Die Community interessierte sich hauptsächlich für ein Hardtail, ein Fatbike usw.. alle Vorschläge aus der Community wurden nicht akzeptiert und das eigene, mit Sicherheit seit längerem bekannte Konzept über alle anderen Vorschläge gestellt.
> Wenn das hier als ausführliche Entwicklungsdokumentation des nächsten Alutech-Bikes laufen würde, dann wäre das Gemecker vermutlich kaum vorhanden, nur wurde vorgegeben, dass die Community ein Bike maßgeblich mitentwickelt und der Gedanke wurde bereits bei den ersten Schritten verworfen.



Da muss ich Dir einfach widersprechen... es wurde von Anfang an klar gesagt, dass es diesmal einige Vorgaben gibt! Den Vorwurf des "Vorgaukelns" lasse ich nicht gelten, schließlich haben wir immer offen kommuniziert.

Zum Thema Hardtail:
Eventuell bringt mich der Jürgen jetzt um, aber ich kann Dir schon mal verraten, dass das CheapTrick nicht sterben wird. Das Thema ist in Arbeit und hat sich deswegen auch nicht für ein Communityprojekt angeboten (mehr Infos rücke ich dazu vorerst nicht raus, also garnicht fragen )

Fatbike:
Jeder findet es geil, kaum einer ist es gefahren und fast keiner will sich so ein Ding wirklich kaufen. Du kannst doch nicht erwarten, dass wir einen sechsstelligen Betrag (denk alleine in die unzähligen Arbeitsstunden vom Team und die Werkzeugkosten von Bauteilen, die wirklich nur bei Fatbikes passen) in eine Nische von der Nische investieren. Sicherlich wäre das spannend, aber solche Dinger können kleine Firmen schnell umbringen...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. Mai 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Also ein im Federweg kastriertes Enduro mit großen Laufrädern? Am Ende kommt ein Bike raus, das genauso viel wiegt wie ein Enduro, aber dafür ein schmaleres Einsatzgebiet hat.



Das dar definitiv nicht passieren. Das Fahrwerk muss agil sein und das Bike muss mindestens richtig leicht werden. Unter 12 kg sage ich jetzt mal so. Mein AM Bike wiegt 13 kg.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (8. Mai 2014)

mikefize schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich diese saudämlichen, überflüssigen Diskussionen voller Polemik auf allen Seiten lange ertragen werde...





Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, das wird ruhiger wenn wir mit der Konstruktion anfangen  Zuerst muss die Laufraddiskussion (oder eher Laufradstreiterei) abgeschlossen werden und vielleicht noch die eine oder andere Verschwörungstheorie verbreitet werden.
> (.....)
> Trotz allem bin ich mittlerweile Freund der großen Laufräder, es macht einfach Spaß damit zu fahren. Ich persönlich würde mir sogar ein 29" mit verspielter Geometrie wünschen...



Interessante Gedankenwelt, wollte ich nebenbei auch mal bemerken.

Meinungen und Ansichten anderer Menschen sind "saudämlich", "überflüssig" und "Polemik".

Wenn erst mal mit der Konstruktion angefangen wurde, dann wird die Diskussion "abgeschlossen werden". 
Eine Diskussion um Laufradgrößen und offentsichtliche, angeprochene Martkmechanismen ( Marketing etc ) werden zu "Verschwörungsthorien" 
( übrigens ein Wort was zu Unrecht negativ belegt ist und mitlerweile eher von anderer Seite als Totschlagargument benutzt wird )

Baut wirklich gerne ein schönes Rad, ich gönne auch Alutech den Auftrag, haben wirklich lange durchgehalten und gearbeitet die Jahre über, aber die ganze Einstellung, von Entwicklerseite und Produzentenseite her, als auch den Fanboys, ist wirklich arrogant und unqualifiziert.
Da ist doch nix mehr ehrlich dran. 
So kauf ich das Rad doch nie, wenn man so über mich denkt, wer macht denn sowas ?

Baut doch einfach ein Rad und stellt es vor, sagt den Leuten aber nicht sie können sich beteiligen, wenn doch schon fest steht was es wird.

Was soll das?


----------



## Iberia (8. Mai 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Das Problem ist die Verlogenheit mit denen diese Sachen progagiert ( sprich Propaganda ) werden, der Käufer, der Mensch, gar nicht mehr für voll genommen wird, gar nicht mehr ernst genommen und nur als Dummbatz hingestellt, anstatt auf Augenhöhe ein gutes Geschäft für beide, ehrlich zu machen.
> 
> Deswegen haben viele keinen Bock und behalten Ihr Geld, was sie eigentlich ausgeben wollten.



Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Mir ging das Anfang 2012 so. Da hatte ich mir ein Canyon Nerve AL gekauft. Ein paar Monate später kündigte dann Canyon an, dass im neuen Jahr 2013 (es war immernoch Anfang 2012) alles geändert wird. Die Federwege sollten länger werden, die Hinterachsen würden zukünftig auf X12 aufgerüstet, usw.. Da war ich auch ziemlich enttäuscht, dass ich mir im Prinzip ein "veraltetes" Bike gekauft hatte. Und seitdem sehe ich das Marketing der Bikeindustrie sehr kritisch.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2014)

PrimeX schrieb:


> Das IBC entwickelt sich zu einer absoluten Bauernversammlung: Was der Bauer nicht kennt frisst er nicht.
> 
> Alle sind an Neuentwicklungen/Weiterentwicklungen interessiert. Ihr müsst es nicht kaufen. Ihr wisst noch nicht mal ob 26 Zoll wirklich so schnell nicht mehr zu kaufen sein wird oder nicht. Aber an statt abzuwarten gibt es hier einen dämlichen Kommentar nach dem anderen in schöner Stammtischmanier. Ihr tut alle so als könntet ihr mit 27,5 Zoll nicht mehr radfahren. Ein ganzer Teil davon konnte vorher schon nicht gescheit fahren, ein weiterer Teil hat noch nie für mehrere Tage auf einem 650B gesessen und dennoch wird hier abgeledert ohne Ende.
> Vielleicht werden in 5 Jahren alle nur noch 650B fahren. Vielleicht wird aber auch 26 Zoll immer bestehen bleiben und es gibt eine gute Koexistenz der Laufradgrößen...



Genau wegen solcher Beiträge wird sich das Laufradthema bis zum Ende des Projekts ziehen 

Werd noch einen Merksatz draufsetzen, der für alles gilt, so auch für die Laufradgößen.

"Je schlechter man ist, desto schneller glaubt man man sein Heil in was Neuem zu finden" 

G.


----------



## Parlendin (8. Mai 2014)

Ohne alles gelesen zu haben: Wenn euch das Konzept nicht gefällt, ignoriert das Projekt. Wenn jemand euer Traumbike DH Bike designt, wollt ihr auch nicht das da jemand an kommt und mault, das es nicht alle Laufradgrößen unterstützt. 
Ihr wollt was mit 26 Zoll? Kauft euch ein solches Bike! Ihr wollt ein 170 mm Enduro? Kauft euch eins!
Aber wenn der Hersteller sagt er will ein spaßiges Trailbike bauen mit eurer Hilfe, dann meckert nicht, das es kein 170 mm Enduro wird.
Eine Einzelmeinung ist nunmal nicht die allgemeine Meinung. Wenn sich 26 Zoll wirklich besser verkaufen würde, würden die das anbieten, aber wenn sie aus ihren Zahlen rauslesen, das sie mit größeren Laufrädern mehr verkaufen werden, dann denkt daran: Jeder Hersteller will Geld verdienen und dann ist es ihm egal, ob 100 Leute in nem Forum sich aufregen, wenn dafür 5000 mehr Räder verkauft werden.


----------



## Plumpssack (8. Mai 2014)

Ein tourentaugliches Mini-Pudel mit einteiligem Carbonhinterbau, 27,5", 130mm vorne und hinten und aggressiver Geo (BB Drop 15-20mm + 67° LW) würde ich sofort nehmen.


----------



## mpmarv (8. Mai 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Das dar definitiv nicht passieren. Das Fahrwerk muss agil sein und das Bike muss mindestens richtig leicht werden. Unter 12 kg sage ich jetzt mal so. Mein AM Bike wiegt 13 kg.


 
Das Problem sehe ich leider auch. Ein 0815 AM Bike wiegt irgendwo 12-13 Kg. Wenn man sich spritziges Trailbike auf die Fahne schreiben will und das Bike etwas besonderes werden soll, muss imo eine 11 vor dem Komma stehen. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob man das in Verbindung mit einem straffen & progressiven Hinterbau hinbekommt - preislich wird es sicherlich NICHT unter dem ICB1.0 liegen 

Mein Stumpy verlässt mich jetzt, weil es mit schweren Reifen genauso schlecht nach vorne geht wie ein Enduro, aber weniger Performance bergab bietet. Für fixe Sachen hab ich mein XC HT. Irgendwo dazwischen sollte also ein spaßiges Trailbke liegen, was auch gut vorwärts geht.


----------



## Ghoste (8. Mai 2014)

DerKummer schrieb:


> aber gibt es fundierte Zahlen, Kundenumfragen oder Ähnliches, die (vielleicht auch unabhängig von diesem Forum) die Wunschlaufradgröße potentieller Kunden ausdrücken?


http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec...se-hat-ihr-naechstes-mountainbike/a17827.html

Komisch...


----------



## Pintie (8. Mai 2014)

Ghoste schrieb:


> http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec...se-hat-ihr-naechstes-mountainbike/a17827.html
> 
> Komisch...



wobei die Bike da schon auch immer was vom ADAC hat 

wie oft habt ihr hier so abgestimmt?


----------



## User85319 (8. Mai 2014)

LB Jörg, mittlerweile hat es JEDER gecheckt, dass du mit deinem 26" Bike der BESTE und TOLLSTE bist, von deinen krassen Hometrails mal ganz zu schweigen. Wenn jemand sein Bike überhaupt ausfährt, dann du 
Wundert mich aber auch nicht, immerhin gibst du deinen Senf in JEDEM VERDAMMTEN Thread zum besten. Und es ist immer das selbe Geseier. Du nervst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerKummer (8. Mai 2014)

Ghoste schrieb:


> http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec...se-hat-ihr-naechstes-mountainbike/a17827.html
> 
> Komisch...



Na, das sieht ja sogar krasser aus als ich es erwartet habe!


----------



## Mojo25 (8. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube ganz viele verstehen nicht, dass das ICB 2.0 nicht FÜR die Community sondern MIT der Community entwickelt werden soll. Klar muss es da Vorgaben geben, Alutech ist nicht Dienstleister für euch. Wenn alle, die hier so laut heulen, bereit wären, das Projekt aus eigener Tasche vorzufinanzieren und damit ein Risiko einzugehen, wäre das Geschrei nachzuvollziehen. Da diesen Part aber nunmal Alutech übernimmt, ist ja wohl 100%ig nachzuvollziehen, dass sie ihr Risiko einschränken, indem sie 2 Vorgaben für das Projekt machen. 

Wonach wird beim ICB 3.0 geschrien? Wir wollen uns die Konstrukteure aussuchen? Deren Gehalt bestimmen? Muss der Urlaub von denen dann auch per Abstimmung genehmigt werden? 

Es gibt eine Beteiligung der Community bei nicht unwesentlichen Entscheidungen wie Geometrie und Ausstattung. Sogar das Rahmenmaterial steht zur Diskussion. Ich frage mich: was will man mehr?
Ich hoffe, dass sich die, die jetzt Geschrei machen, auch wirklich wie angekündigt aus der Diskussion raushalten. Dann wird das ICB 2.0 mit Sicherheit ein hervorragendes Bike, was nicht nur für ein paar 100 Forenuser interessant ist.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Mai 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Interessante Gedankenwelt, wollte ich nebenbei auch mal bemerken.
> 
> Meinungen und Ansichten anderer Menschen sind "saudämlich", "überflüssig" und "Polemik".
> 
> ...



Hmmm... wenn Du mich kennen würdest, dann wüsstest Du, dass die Aussage bestimmt nicht persönlich gegen jemanden gerichtet war. Aber Du wirst mir doch recht geben, dass sich die Diskussion im Kreis dreht und auch an Polemik nicht gespart wird (auf beiden Seiten)?

Was die Verschwörungstheorien betrifft, so habe ich Bezug auf das ICB 1.0 genommen... auch da kam der Vorwurf, es wäre alles ein abgekartetes Spiel und das Bike läge längst in der Schublade. Das war falsch!
Auch bei unserem aktuellen Projekt gibt es keine vorbereiteten Vorlagen. Es existiert noch keine Skizze, geschweige denn eine fertige Kinematik oder gar ein 3D-Modell des Rahmens... wir starten auf einem weißen Blatt Papier.

Und wo liegt das Problem, dass die Laufraddiskussion abgeschlossen sein soll, beovr wir ans eingemachte gehen? Meinst Du es macht Sinn eine Konstruktionsphase zu starten, wenn einige wichtige Randbedingungen noch nicht geklärt sind oder wenn gerade noch ein Streit über technische Aspekte am laufen ist? Wie soll eine konstruktive Diskussion zustande kommen, wenn die ganze Zeit wieder jemand mit der Laufraddiskussion anfängt? Wo liegt also der Fehler in meiner Aussage diesbezüglich?

Nichts für Ungut, aber ich glaube Du wolltest meinen Post schon ein bissl missverstehen... falls dem nicht so ist, dann tut es mir leid!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Dr_Stone (8. Mai 2014)

DerKummer schrieb:


> Na, das sieht ja sogar krasser aus als ich es erwartet habe!


Noch krasser wird es, wenn alle breitere Felgen fahren.
Die Vorteile sind einfach zu extrem. 

Ob dann noch jemand 27,5" möchte. Mh. Und wieso möchte
jemand überhaupt 27,5"? Wissen das die Leute überhaupt?


----------



## ac2806 (8. Mai 2014)

Wenn 29", dann bitte mit einer dafür passenden Geometrie. Nicht das wieder versucht wird alle möglichen Optionen dem Rahmen zu bieten und wenn man dann größere LR wählt, das Ding nicht mehr zusammenpasst (Tretlagerhöhe, Steuerrohrlänge, etc). Da sehe ich den wahren Vorteil in größeren LRs, dass der Schwerpunkt in Relation zu den Naben tiefer ist und man in den schnellen Kurven spürbaren Traktionsvorteil hat.
-> also, jede LR Größe, eigene Rahmengeo  (das gibt auch für Hybridversionen wie z.B. 29" vorne und 27,5" hinten, nicht dass es einfach vorne aufgebockt wird wie bei LV zB.

Zum Radstand: Ein verspieltes Trailbike mit langem Radstand für schnellen Geradeauslauf ist ein Widerspruch!


----------



## ONE78 (8. Mai 2014)

Ich find die rahmenbedingungen super!

ein leichtes aber robustes 29er spassbike (am liebsten als eingelenker) mit sehr kurzen kettenstreben und für gabeln zw. 130-150mm ist genau mein wunschbike. Ok ich hätte das noch gern aus stahl, aber beim fully lass ich mit mir reden.


----------



## GrillMeister (8. Mai 2014)

Bah jetzt schon keine Lust mehr mich hier zu engagieren... Die ganzen Vögel hier nerven einfach nur.


----------



## Dr_Stone (8. Mai 2014)

ac2806 schrieb:


> Da sehe ich den wahren Vorteil in größeren LRs, dass der Schwerpunkt in Relation zu den Naben tiefer ist und man in den schnellen Kurven spürbaren Traktionsvorteil hat.


Das ist sehr oberflächlich.


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Mai 2014)

GrillMeister schrieb:


> Bah jetzt schon keine Lust mehr mich hier zu engagieren... Die ganzen Vögel hier nerven einfach nur.


Für eine gewisse Zeit vielleicht die Ignore-Liste erweitern, bis das hier durch ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (8. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> … Daher auch meine Bitte die Laufraddiskussion hier etwas zurück zu fahren und dem eigentlichen Projekt wieder mehr Spielraum zu geben.
> 
> Vielleicht besteht die Chance über die IBC hinaus mal eine repräsentative Umfrage zu starten... werde den Vorschlag mal intern in die Runde werfen. Bin ja schon neugierig wie die Realität aussieht. … Würde echt gerne wissen, wie das da bei den Laufradgrößen aussieht...



Was kam den dabei raus?
Ich brauch jetzt keine weitere Ausarbeitung, nur das Bild reicht mir!


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2014)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> LB Jörg, mittlerweile hat es JEDER gecheckt, dass du mit deinem 26" Bike der BESTE und TOLLSTE bist, von deinen krassen Hometrails mal ganz zu schweigen. Wenn jemand sein Bike überhaupt ausfährt, dann du
> Wundert mich aber auch nicht, immerhin gibst du deinen Senf in JEDEM VERDAMMTEN Thread zum besten. Und es ist immer das selbe Geseier. Du nervst.



Ja, gell solche Sätze treffen 

Dabei hab ich mich bei dem Projekt hier längst mit der Laufradgröße abgegeben, fallst du meine letzten Beiträge gelesen hast. Aber auf solche Gegensticheleine, die genau das Thema in die Länge ziehen, muß ich dann doch mal wieder antworten

G.


----------



## KainerM (8. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ... in der Umfrage hat sich dann gezeigt, dass kaum jemand Prioritäten darauf legt. Würde echt gerne wissen, wie das da bei den Laufradgrößen aussieht...
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



Kann ich nur unterstützen. Leider wird diese Umfrage zu spät kommen - bis dort hin ist das Kind nicht nur in den Brunnen gefallen, sondern ertrunken. Aber solltet ihr, in welchem Rahmen auch immer, eine Solche Umfrage andenken, dann bitte halbwegs repräsentativ. Soll vor allem heißen: verhindert all zu einfaches Merhfachabstimmen.

Mein Hauptkritikpunkt ist auch genau das: 26" wurde von vorn herein ausgeschlossen, weil es niemand kaufen würde. Nur - ihr verlasst euch dabei auf Trends in irgendwelchen Verkaufszahlen etc. pp. Ob diese Entwicklung die ihr wohl seht auch nachhaltig ist, dass kann man aus den Zahlen halt nicht einfach ablesen. Hier im Forum gibt es zehntausende Mitglieder, quer durch alle Mountainbike-Sparten. Da könnte man eigentlich eine tolle Aussage liefern. Wenn eine Abstimmung zu dem Thema so klar ausfallen würde, wie ihr uns das glauben macht, dann würde die Ganze Laufraddebatte binnen weniger Tage erledigt sein - frei nach dem Motto "das Volk hat entschieden". Aber dass für uns entschieden wird, was wir NICHT wollen, das facht die Debatte nur an.


----------



## ac2806 (8. Mai 2014)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Das ist sehr oberflächlich.


Wieso ist das oberflächlich, wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass die Geometrie der LR Größe angepasst sein soll??


----------



## Dr_Stone (8. Mai 2014)

Es ging doch um Traktion - oder?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2014)

@Stefan.Stark : Das es ein "Trailbike" wird ist ja mittlerweilen klar. Ist die Umfrage die hier gestartet wird schon die die dann fürs Ergebnis entscheidet? Wenn ja, wie lange dauerts bis sie beendet ist?
Eine der wichtigsten Faktoren scheint auf jedenfall mal zu sein, endlich und möglichst schnell die Laufradgröße festzulegen...also bringt das mal zu einem Ende

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (8. Mai 2014)

gut abgesehen vom 29er AM-HT, dass es wohl nicht wird, gern auch ein spaßiges 29er fully 

- ca. 120-130 FW hinten (progressiv und eher straff als fluffig)
- 140er Pike vorne (SoloAir! - ggf. 51mm offset in Betracht ziehen, sollte man vielleicht mal vergleichsweise testen)
- kurzes Heck (wenn es Sinn macht auf Umwerfer verzichten, ≤430mm Kettenstreben wär gut, Slider wie am z.B. Fanes damit diejenigen die es länger wollen, auch haben können.)
- ca. 66°(flach)/67°(steil..) LW (verstellbar)
- 405-410 reach auf M (Stummelvorbau macht da wenig Sinn und das sollte dann mit einem 50er ganz gut passen)
- ≤42cm Sitzrohrlänge auf M (lieber längere teleskopstütze)
- kurzes Steuerrohr. auf s/m ca 95-100mm für riesen halt entsprechend länger
- 37 bb-drop (ganz frech aus der stumpjumper geo-tabelle abgeschaut) Ziel halt so zwischen 330-340mm bb

- gute LR


----------



## ac2806 (8. Mai 2014)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Es ging doch um Traktion - oder?


Ja auch .. natürlich spielen hier mehrere Komponenten zusammen, aber du wirst nicht bestreiten können, dass ein "stelziges" Bike (und das passiert wenn man es einfach aufbockt) die Kurventraktion und -Stabilität verbessert?
Der Kern der Aussage ist jedoch, jeder LR-Größe ihren Rahmen!


----------



## H.B.O (8. Mai 2014)

greyz schrieb:


> gut abgesehen vom 29er AM-HT, dass es wohl nicht wird, gern auch ein spaßiges 29er fully
> 
> - ca. 120-130 FW hinten (progressiv und eher straff als fluffig)
> - 140er Pike vorne (SoloAir! - ggf. 51mm offset in Betracht ziehen, sollte man vielleicht mal vergleichsweise testen)
> ...


 Bis auf den reach (435 !!!) bin ich voll bei Dir


----------



## rODAHn (8. Mai 2014)

Also ich finde ein Trailbike mit 130mm und evtl. 29" hochinteressant!
...für viele nicht im Alpenrand lebenden Biker bestimmt das richtige Bike!

Wenn es sich dann noch so fährt wie ein Cannondale Trigger und aussieht wie ein IBIS Mojo SLR wird es mein Bike!


----------



## grey (8. Mai 2014)

i





H.B.O schrieb:


> Bis auf den reach (435 !!!) bin ich voll bei Dir


 
in dem Fall würde ich dir zur nächsten Rahmengröße raten. 
muss ja nicht zwangsläufig brutal in die Höhe wachsen..


----------



## kettenteufel (8. Mai 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark also bringt das mal zu einem Ende
> 
> G.


 
Bis Samstag darf abgestimmt werden...die Laufraddiskusion ist also noch nicht zu ende


----------



## grey (8. Mai 2014)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Wenn es sich dann noch so fährt wie ein Cannondale Trigger und aussieht wie ein IBIS Mojo SLR wird es mein Bike!


 

so unterschiedlich können Geschmäcker sein...


----------



## Dr_Stone (8. Mai 2014)

ac2806 schrieb:


> Ja auch .. natürlich spielen hier mehrere Komponenten zusammen, aber du wirst nicht bestreiten können, dass ein "stelziges" Bike (und das passiert wenn man es einfach aufbockt) die Kurventraktion und -Stabilität verbessert?
> Der Kern der Aussage ist jedoch, jeder LR-Größe ihren Rahmen!


Deine ursprüngliche Aussage stimmt natürlich. Vielleicht
habe ich es etwas aus dem Kontext gerissen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Mai 2014)

greyz schrieb:


> so unterschiedlich können Geschmäcker sein...


Vielleicht sollte das ICB02-Team "Muddi" mit ins Boot holen...wer sonst könnte die unterschiedlichsten Geschmäcker verbrei...ähem vereinen


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2014)

kettenteufel schrieb:


> Bis Samstag darf abgestimmt werden...die Laufraddiskusion ist also noch nicht zu ende



Hab ich das überlesen. Dann war das jetzt nur eine Vorabstimmung damit sie wissen wohin die Reise wahrscheinlich gehen soll?
Muß ich nommal machlesen

Edit: Also die Abstimmung jetzt ist schon das Ergebnis das kommt...gut so 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (8. Mai 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Was kam den dabei raus?
> Ich brauch jetzt keine weitere Ausarbeitung, nur das Bild reicht mir!


----------



## H.B.O (8. Mai 2014)

greyz schrieb:


> i
> 
> in dem Fall würde ich dir zur nächsten Rahmengröße raten.
> muss ja nicht zwangsläufig brutal in die Höhe wachsen..



405 ist für die meisten um 175 -180, also klassische "m" fahrer zu klein, das problem an "L" für Leute meiner Größe ist dann oft ein langes steuer- oder sitzrohr (canyon spectral Steuerrohr "L" 140mm What the...; Sitzrohr Salsa Horsethief "L" 507mm Grrr)


----------



## nuts (8. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> wie oft habt ihr hier so abgestimmt?



ihr könnt übrigens so oft abstimmen, wie ihr wollt, nur werden wir die doppelten Teilnahmen rauslöschen. Macht uns Arbeit, aber sonst nicht viel aus


----------



## Dr_Stone (8. Mai 2014)

Macht einfach 29"x23-25mm / 29"x27-29mm oder das ganze mit 26".


----------



## chorge (8. Mai 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/umfrage-laufradgroesse-naechstes-bike.701030/
Weil sich Alutech ja nicht "traut".... Wenn da tatsächlich 27.5 rauskommt, dann glaub ich euch!


----------



## der_erce (8. Mai 2014)

Ich nehme mal an eine Damenversion wird es nicht geben? Und schade finde ich auch, dass man die 26" schon gar nicht mit ins Auswahlrennen stellt.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


>



Das Bild zeigt das üblicher Dilemma der Kunden. Zum einen klar 29er wegen der Laufruhe, aber dann doch wieder die Angst das es zu sperrig ist und punktet danach bei der Laufruhe sicherheitshalber auf Agilität wieder zurück. 

G.


----------



## Zask06 (8. Mai 2014)

Finde zwei Dinge schade: 
1. Das das Konzept/Art des Bikes schon vorgegeben ist und offensichtlich feststeht.

2. Es gibt nur die zwei "neuen" Laufradgrößen. Echt traurig, dass 26" noch nicht mal zur Debatte steht! Wobei das wohl wieder dem vorgegebenen Konzept geschuldet ist und der Tatsache, dass die meisten Hersteller nur noch diese ******** großen Laufradgrößen anbieten. Echt schlimm!!!

Daher hörts für Mich persönlich hier an dieser Stelle schon wieder auf interessant zu sein.


----------



## boescha (8. Mai 2014)

Das Bild sieht ja sehr nach 29" aus.. Bin gespannt wie das hier läuft. Und 26" wünscht sich anscheinend zumindest am Gardasee fast niemand mehr..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (8. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hmmm... wenn Du mich kennen würdest, dann wüsstest Du, dass die Aussage bestimmt nicht persönlich gegen jemanden gerichtet war. Aber Du wirst mir doch recht geben, dass sich die Diskussion im Kreis dreht und auch an Polemik nicht gespart wird (auf beiden Seiten)?
> 
> Was die Verschwörungstheorien betrifft, so habe ich Bezug auf das ICB 1.0 genommen... auch da kam der Vorwurf, es wäre alles ein abgekartetes Spiel und das Bike läge längst in der Schublade. Das war falsch!
> Auch bei unserem aktuellen Projekt gibt es keine vorbereiteten Vorlagen. Es existiert noch keine Skizze, geschweige denn eine fertige Kinematik oder gar ein 3D-Modell des Rahmens... wir starten auf einem weißen Blatt Papier.
> ...




Hallo Stefan,

jetzt mal ganz unter uns beiden Schwerenötern. Ich habe sehr viel Verständnis für die Bike-Industrie und war ja dort auch ein paar Jahre lang beschäftigt. Kenne also ein wenig den ewigen Spagat zwischen den Dingen.

Gerade hier beim Radsport, gibt es sehr viele unterschiedliche Ansichten und wenn man das beruflich macht, dann weiß man mit der Zeit, man kann es nicht allen Recht machen, sonst geht man finanziell und auch persönlich vor die Hunde.

Das was ich wirklich kritisiere ist nicht der Umstand ein "modernes" Bike zu gestalten. Einzig das "wie" Ihr das macht ist, sagen wir mal, eigenartig. Ihr müsst mal aus der komischen Marketingbude raus.
Das ist alles zu durchgestylt.
Es fehlen die Eier, die den anderen Respekt abnötigen. Von einem Laden wie den Versendern, den Großherstellern, da erwartet man nix anderes als Mainstram.

Aber offensichtlich hat AluTech und IBC vergessen wo sie herkommen und was die Stärken sind. 
Klein, flexibel, echt, ehrlich und 26 ". Jetzt auf den Zug der allgemeinen Meinungsmache aufzuspringen bedeutet vielleicht finanziellen Erfolg, dann soll es so sein. Das ihr die "Street" - oder in dem Fall "Wood-Credibility" dabei einbüßt ist nunmal so.

Ich persönlich würde mir wünschen, dass sich "die Community" also auch Ihr Herrschaften und die "kleinen" Hersteller auf das besinnen, was sie ausmacht. Fehlender finanzieller Erfolg von Alutech in der Vergangenheit lag nie an den Rädern, die Wildsau ist einfach legendär. Schön zu sehen, dass es mit Alutech weitergeht und sie sollen auch davon profitieren, verdient haben die es.
Wo sonst soll ich noch ein Rad kaufen, außer bei den "kleinen", was nicht so ein komisches Versenderrad ist ???

Genau das ist der Punkt, das Gebahren ist einfach zu Mainstream, beim gleichzeitigen Anspruch funky zu sein. Das ist nicht authentisch, wenn man wählen lässt, aber 26" nicht zulässt.
Gebt keine Begründungen, oder eben keine die nicht haltbar sind, sagt eben einfach, es wird ein 27,5er Trailbike, und jetzt schauen wir gemeinsam was es wird - Vorgabe: 27,5 Trail, 130mm Max - und wir holen alles raus!

Eier, wir brauchen Eier.
Alutech tät gut dran nicht komplett auf den "kein 26er" Zug aufzuspringen, technisch sollte man dort genau wissen wiso. 
Ansonsten schmeckt das nach Votec .

Wenn ich bei AluTech was zu sagen hätte, würde ich entgegen dem Trend eine 26er Reihe laufen lassen und diese würde ich 
nicht Fanes oder so nennen, sondern,

Alutech - "Dicke Eier 2.0 - 26" - respektive " 26" Balls 2.0"

Ich hoffe wir verstehen uns und ehrlich gemeinten Erfolg wünsche ich mit dem Rad, es wird was werden denke ich.
Und weil die "Community" doch so kritisch nun mal ist, was man begrüßen sollte, formuliert den Eingangstext demnächst anders und schreibt nicht, "WAS WIR NICHT WOLLEN" - schreibt "WAS WIR WOLLEN"

Das nächste Projekt kann ja dann werden "ICB Communtiy Bike - Dicke 26 Zoll Eier - still alive and kickin´"

Viele Grüße und viel Erfolg,
Peter

* Ach ja, ne ich wollte das nicht falsch verstehen, ich denke aber man wird betriebsblind, wenn man den ganzen Tag Spagat machen muss. Warnehmung / Eigenwarnehmung leidet, wenn man nur hetzt und bedient. Nix für Ungut.


----------



## duc-mo (8. Mai 2014)

Schon interessant, wie sich hier manche auf den Schwanz getreten fühlen, nur weil 26" nicht zur Auswahl stehen... 

Wählt halt 27" und baut da ein 26" Laufrad ein. Das minimal niedrigere Tretlager kann man ja durch einen externen Steuersatz wenigstens zum Teil kompensieren oder man verbaut eine längere Gabel... Ist doch kein Drama...


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Mai 2014)

boescha schrieb:


> Das Bild sieht ja sehr nach 29" aus.. Bin gespannt wie das hier läuft. Und 26" wünscht sich anscheinend zumindest am Gardasee fast niemand mehr..


Wenn ich das richtig sehe, wird sogar einmal 36 Zoll Laufräder mit 200 mm Federweg gewünscht


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> jetzt mal ganz unter uns beiden Schwerenötern. Ich habe sehr viel Verständnis für die Bike-Industrie und war ja dort auch ein paar Jahre lang beschäftigt. Kenne also ein wenig den ewigen Spagat zwischen den Dingen.
> 
> ...



Alutech bietet ja weiter ihr 26" Fahrrad an. Also da find ich die Marke in der Richtung schon sehr löblich 

G.


----------



## boescha (8. Mai 2014)

[/QUOTE]

DIE Treppenfahrmaschine schlechthin..


----------



## grey (8. Mai 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> 405 ist für die meisten um 175 -180, also klassische "m" fahrer zu klein, das problem an "L" für Leute meiner Größe ist dann oft ein langes steuer- oder sitzrohr (canyon spectral Steuerrohr "L" 140mm What the...; Sitzrohr Salsa Horsethief "L" 507mm Grrr)


 

Ich bin 172 und habe wegen 432 Reach auf M beim Kona Taro das S statt dem M genommen. (gut, auch wegen dem 457er Sitzrohr)
Da frag ich mich, worauf du ein 10cm kleineres Geschöpf als mich setzen willst? (xs einführen? ich hätte S/M/L/XL 120+ headtube kann ich aber doch eher ausschließen. Ist aber schwer sich in größere Rahmengrößen reinzudenken )

Jemanden mit 180 würd ich einfach aufs L setzen, jemand mit 162 kannst in deinem Setup am besten ein anderes Rad verkaufen.
Und es soll verspielt sein, wenn der Hauptrahmen so lang ist wie bei einem racelastigem-enduro, kann man das vergessen weil man sich ja noch entsprechend bewegen können muss.

Will dir deine Meinung nicht ausreden, wollte nur erklären warum so "kurz".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Schon interessant, wie sich hier manche auf den Schwanz getreten fühlen, nur weil 26" nicht zur Auswahl stehen...
> 
> Wählt halt 27" und baut da ein 26" Laufrad ein. Das minimal niedrigere Tretlager kann man ja durch einen externen Steuersatz wenigstens zum Teil kompensieren oder man verbaut eine längere Gabel... Ist doch kein Drama...



Geb ich dir 100% recht. Mit Winkelsteuersatz und Insertbuchsen läßt sich das wohl alles ausreichend kompensieren.

G.


----------



## Lasse (8. Mai 2014)

Oha, hier sind ja ordentlich Emotionen im Spiel. Dabei ist doch gar kein E-Bike geplant


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2014)

Lasse schrieb:


> Oha, hier sind ja ordentlich Emotionen im Spiel. Dabei ist doch gar kein E-Bike geplant



Das haben sie sich nur noch nicht sagen trauen

G.


----------



## boescha (8. Mai 2014)

Lasse schrieb:


> Oha, hier sind ja ordentlich Emotionen im Spiel. Dabei ist doch gar kein E-Bike geplant


 
Das ist doch noch gar nicht klar.. Es geht doch die ganze Zeit um ein schnelles Bike


----------



## Zask06 (8. Mai 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Schon interessant, wie sich hier manche auf den Schwanz getreten fühlen, nur weil 26" nicht zur Auswahl stehen...
> 
> Wählt halt 27" und baut da ein 26" Laufrad ein. Das minimal niedrigere Tretlager kann man ja durch einen externen Steuersatz wenigstens zum Teil kompensieren oder man verbaut eine längere Gabel... Ist doch kein Drama...


 

Mit anderen Worten: In Ein wahrscheinlich eh schon über teures Bike nochmal richtig Asche investieren (Gabel Steuersatz tretlager etc.) NUR um kleinere R#der zu fahren???? Wohl kaum!!!! DAnn lieber eins mit 26" geholt und für das übrige Geld in Bike Urlaub gefahren.

Im Übrigen hat das nichts mit "auf den Schwanz getreten fühlen" zu tun. Würdest du dir ein 26er holen wenn du 27,5 oder 29 bevorzugst? Und dann sich einer hinstellt und sagt "aja gib halt nochmal tausend euro aus für gabel räder steuersatz etc.??? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen ;-)


----------



## Dr_Stone (8. Mai 2014)

Entfernt: Es war zu diskriminierend.


----------



## der_erce (8. Mai 2014)

uh....schnell wieder unsubscriben....


----------



## Pilatus (8. Mai 2014)

Zask06 schrieb:


> DAnn lieber eins mit 26" geholt und für das übrige Geld in Bike Urlaub gefahren.



wirst du gezwungen genau dieses Rad zu kaufen?


----------



## Zask06 (8. Mai 2014)

Pilatus schrieb:


> wirst du gezwungen genau dieses Rad zu kaufen?


 
Nein!?!? Habe ich das irgendwo behauptet???
Und da es nicht in 26 angeboten wird, würde ich es mir auch niemals kaufen
Bitte texte vollständig lesen. Dann ergibt sich auch der Zusammenhang. Danke


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (8. Mai 2014)

Und hier mal ein Trailbike, wie es sein sollte:





Stahl, 26", "leicht" . Trailig, wendig, unkaputtbar, Pulcro - R.I.P - schade drum, ich tät eins nehmen - dabei ist es schon so alt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (8. Mai 2014)

Zask06 schrieb:


> Nein!?!? Habe ich das irgendwo behauptet???
> Und da es nicht in 26 angeboten wird, würde ich es mir auch niemals kaufen
> Bitte texte vollständig lesen. Dann ergibt sich auch der Zusammenhang. Danke



du beschwerst dich als gebe es für dich keine andere Möglichkeit mehr ein Fahrrad zu kaufen, wenn dieses hier nicht in 26" angeboten wird. Aber egal, ein weiterer Suderant...


----------



## chorge (8. Mai 2014)

Werde mir zwar das Bike selbst aus o.g. Gründen selbst nicht holen, aber dennoch versuche ich mal sinnige Ideen beizusteuern:
1. Für die Feierabendrunde wäre die Möglichkeit einen Flaschenhalter zu montieren IMHO Sinn... Jedesmal die Trinkblase herumzuwerkeln nervt mich derzeit an meinem Enduro! Wenn dies bei der Position des Dämpfers bedacht werden könnte, wäre dies sicherlich nicht ganz verkehrt.
2. Da ne gute Gabel wichtig ist, wäre es gut, wenn der Rahmen auf ne absenkbare 34er, Pike oder ähnlich konstruiert werden würde. Evtl. auch nur 32er oder Revelation... Aber halt so um die 150mm rum.
3. Absenkbare Gabe wäre cool, um im Uphill noch was rauszuholen.
4. Angleset!!!!
5. Gutes Rahmengewicht anstreben, lieber auf die Bikeparkfreigabe verzichten...
6. Umwerferoption für volle Flexibilität in der Ausstattung...
7. Den Sitzwinkel bitte nicht nur virtuell steil machen, sondern ehrlich - für die Sitzriesen...


----------



## race91 (8. Mai 2014)

Die Kommentare hier kommen ja wieder schneller, als man lesen kann 
Bin zwar eigentlich Verfechter von 26" (auch wegen meiner Größe von 165) aber hab demletzt mal just4fun ein 29er fulli mit 120-140mm fw getestet und war positiv überrascht. Klar merkt man, dass die Räder etwas Träger sind, aber das Bike war super leicht und überraschend verspielt, der krasse Kontrast zu meinem torque. Muss auf jeden fall zugeben, dass die großen laufräder ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben. Da bei meiner Größe die 29er dann doch etwas groß waren, hätte das Projekt hier mit 650B sicherlich das Potential ein richtiges fun-bike für jeden Tag auf dem Hometrail zu werden. Werde das mit Spannung weiter verfolgen!

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Mai 2014)

Wie soll denn ein bezahlbares ICB 11,x kg wiegen wie es hier einig wünschen. Ich stell gerade eine AM-HT zusammen, Grundlage ist ein 456C, mit knapp 1600g Rahmengewicht (Größe L), die Gabel liegt bei 1580, LRS in 27.5 irgendwo bei 1900. hab noch nicht alle Teile zusmamen/gewogen, liege aber jetzt schon bei 10,8kg mit vernünftgen Reifen. Ich rechne somit dann mit 11,2 mit Mittelklasseteilen. 

Somit dürfte der Rahmen des ICB 2.0 nicht mehr 2kg incl. Dämpder wiegen, um noch auf 11,6 kg zu nem brauchbaren Preis zu kommen! Passt für mich nicht ganz mit der gewünschten Stabilität zusammen. Irgendwelche Verstellspielereien oder optionale LR-Größen fallen dann komplett raus (machen am ICB 1.0 wohl ca. 300g aus!).
Ich gehe mal von einer sinnvol erreichbaren, niedrigen 12,x aus. Vielleicht knapp unter 12 beim Topmodell. 

Ich halt mich aus der Laufradgrößendiskussion auch erstmal raus. Bin mal gespannt wie ich 27.5 so finde, mein neuer LRS für's nächste Projekt sollte Samstag da sein. Passt leider nicht in die Lyrik am ICB.


----------



## Zask06 (8. Mai 2014)

Pilatus schrieb:


> du beschwerst dich als gebe es für dich keine andere Möglichkeit mehr ein Fahrrad zu kaufen, wenn dieses hier nicht in 26" angeboten wird. Aber egal, ein weiterer Suderant...


 
Ausm Bett gefallen oder wie?? Es ist eine "Diskussion" (siehe Duden)!!!!! Wenn dir meine Meinung nicht passt ist mir das gelinde gesagt völlig ladde aber behalte doch deine Wertung bitte für dich!!!

Ich kann dennoch nur dringend dazu raten die Texte und evtl. dazugehörigen Zitate VOLLSTÄNDIG ZU LESEN!!!!! Dann wäre dir klar, was meine Aussage wiedergeben soll.


----------



## Pintie (8. Mai 2014)

am gardasee hat man sich noch getraut 26" zur Abstimmung zu lassen.
bei dem Klientel vor Ort wohl nicht so gefährlich.


für die die bei den Laufrädern zwischen den 3 größen gepappt haben... 

28,2" kommt wenn 650B am Markt gesättigt ist


----------



## longhitter2000 (8. Mai 2014)

.


Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hmmm... wenn Du mich kennen würdest, dann wüsstest Du, dass die Aussage bestimmt nicht persönlich gegen jemanden gerichtet war. Aber Du wirst mir doch recht geben, dass sich die Diskussion im Kreis dreht und auch an Polemik nicht gespart wird (auf beiden Seiten)?
> 
> Was die Verschwörungstheorien betrifft, so habe ich Bezug auf das ICB 1.0 genommen... auch da kam der Vorwurf, es wäre alles ein abgekartetes Spiel und das Bike läge längst in der Schublade. Das war falsch!
> Auch bei unserem aktuellen Projekt gibt es keine vorbereiteten Vorlagen. Es existiert noch keine Skizze, geschweige denn eine fertige Kinematik oder gar ein 3D-Modell des Rahmens... wir starten auf einem weißen Blatt Papier.
> ...



Und ihr haltet den Termin Frühjahr 2015 selbst wenn die Abstimmung Carbon ergibt??
Ehrlich, das kann ich euch nicht glauben und das sollte euch dann auch kein anderer glauben. Oder wird das Ding dann aus fertigen Rohrsätzen im Tube to Tube Verfahren (also Billigbausweise mit ordentlich Nachteilen) hergestellt?
Wenn ihr jetzt noch keine Kapazitäten in einer Carbonfabrik geblockt habt wird das mit 2015 bei ordentlicher Stückzahl in guter Qualität nix. Versprochen!!!

Falls ihr tatsächlich jetzt erst anfangt und noch nichts gemacht habt, würde ich vorschlagen ihr nehmt Carbon mal schnell wieder aus der Diskussion. Ansonsten empfehle ich hier jedem mal das Häckchen bei CFK zu setzen und dann zuzusehen was da passiert - wird bestimmt lustig und für Alutech zu einem Fiasko.

Wenn die Abstimmung auf Carbon raus geht, ihr den Auslieferungstermin haltet und das ganze in ordentlicher Stückzahl und Monocoquebauweise produziert wird hast du Stefan Schmarrn geschieben und ihr habt bereits schon seit einiger Zeit etwas in der Schublade, was jetzt ordetnlich vermarktet werden soll.

Ich bin gespannt

BEARBEITET: Ups, ja doch eine Möglichkeit gibt es: Geld, sehr viel Geld - dann bekommt ihr das auch zeitlich hin, nur wird dann das Bike unbezahlbar und somit nicht absetzbar. Was ja eurem mMn wichtigstem Grund, ein kommerziell erfolgreiches Produkt zu schaffen widerspricht.


----------



## gedy (8. Mai 2014)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt schon bei dieser ersten Runde der Diskussion entäuscht über den Ton, der hier zwischen den usern abgeht, auch im Internet sollte man doch bitte ein par Regeln des friedlichen Zusammenlebens einhalten.

Zum Bike: Als Alutech ins Spiel kam, war eigentlcih klar, dass es wohl ein Bike unterhalb des bestehenden Alutechangebots werden würde, mit dieser Vorgabe ist für mich die Idee eines Community bikes eigentlich schon ad absurdum geführt, wenn die Vorgaben schon so fest vom Hersteller/Marketing festgelegt sind, komm ich mir - wie offensichtlich andere auch - nur noch als ein Marketinghelfer vor.

Aber wenn schon einwenig Mitbestimmung dann, müßt Ihr eben auch unsere Kommentare hören:

- ich fände ein aus dem Rahmen fallendes Bike interessanter, nachdem viele Tester sagen, dass eigentlich nur vorne eingroßes Rad für die bessere Überfahreigenschaften notwendig sind, ein kleineres hinten aber bekanntlich kurze Kettensreben und einen steileren realen Sitzwinkel ermöglicht, wäre meine Vorstellung ein Rad mit 29iger Vorderrad und 27,5 Hinterrad, (leider bei Eurer Abfrage nicht zum anklicken) vorne mit der 29iger Pike, das ganze mit sehr kurzen Kettenstreben, steilem Sitzwinkel und Platz für eine Trinkflasche, denn das wird ja wohl ein Bike für die Feierabendrunde. 
Auch fände ich geringeres Gewicht wichtiger als eine bikepark Zulassung, da fahr ich dann doch lieber mit meinem 17cm Enduro, meinem Bike für alles.


----------



## Zask06 (8. Mai 2014)

gedy schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt schon bei dieser ersten Runde der Diskussion entäuscht über den Ton, der hier zwischen den usern abgeht, auch im Internet sollte man doch bitte ein par Regeln des friedlichen Zusammenlebens einhalten.
> 
> Zum Bike: Als Alutech ins Spiel kam, war eigentlcih klar, dass es wohl ein Bike unterhalb des bestehenden Alutechangebots werden würde, mit dieser Vorgabe ist für mich die Idee eines Community bikes eigentlich schon ad absurdum geführt, wenn die Vorgaben schon so fest vom Hersteller/Marketing festgelegt sind, komm ich mir - wie offensichtlich andere auch - nur noch als ein Marketinghelfer vor.
> 
> ...


 

dem kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Mai 2014)

Bei allen mehr oder weniger gerechtigten Befürchtungen...08/15 kann es eigentlich nur werden, wenn das Bike erst im August nächstes Jahr fertig wird


----------



## trailterror (8. Mai 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> jetzt mal ganz unter uns beiden Schwerenötern. Ich habe sehr viel Verständnis für die Bike-Industrie und war ja dort auch ein paar Jahre lang beschäftigt. Kenne also ein wenig den ewigen Spagat zwischen den Dingen.
> 
> ...


----------



## hasardeur (8. Mai 2014)

Iberia schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Mir ging das Anfang 2012 so. Da hatte ich mir ein Canyon Nerve AL gekauft. Ein paar Monate später kündigte dann Canyon an, dass im neuen Jahr 2013 (es war immernoch Anfang 2012) alles geändert wird. Die Federwege sollten länger werden, die Hinterachsen würden zukünftig auf X12 aufgerüstet, usw.. Da war ich auch ziemlich enttäuscht, dass ich mir im Prinzip ein "veraltetes" Bike gekauft hatte. Und seitdem sehe ich das Marketing der Bikeindustrie sehr kritisch.



Wie glücklich wärst Du in der DDR gewesen. Da gab es über 20 Jahre lang dasselbe Auto zu kaufen, ohne entscheidende Änderungen. Mit anderen Produkten war es ähnlich oder schlimmer. 

Und wer noch immer darauf wartet, das ein Hersteller SEIN Bike in Serie baut und SEIN Bike viel erfolgreicher sein wird, der sollte sich einfach entsprechend an der Finanzierung beteiligen.

Seht es doch als Herausforderung, die negativen Eigenschaften/Einflüsse großer Laufräder kreativ mit Geo, Kinematik und Co. so weit wie möglich auszugleichen. Stammtischparolen haben noch nie geholfen, egal wie oft und laut man sie wiederholt hat.


----------



## Iberia (8. Mai 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wie glücklich wärst Du in der DDR gewesen.



Da konnte man wenigstens noch alles selber machen!


----------



## Pintie (8. Mai 2014)

interessant das die DDR Vergleiche diesmal schneller waren als die Nazi vergleiche....


----------



## kordesh (8. Mai 2014)

> Ich gehe mal von einer sinnvol erreichbaren, niedrigen 12,x aus.



Wäre doch absolut ausreichend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hannsest316 (8. Mai 2014)

Ich finde das Konzept wirklich gut. Viele Leute wollen einfach Spaß auf ihrem Bike haben und brauchen dafür sicher nicht 160mm FW am Heck! Zwei Sachen will ich unbedingt loswerden:

Das Bike sollte mindestens für 140mm Gabeln geeignet sein. Am besten direkt dafür ausgelegt werden! Das bietet doch eigentlich alle Optionen an Gabeln (Mattoc, Pike, Revelation, ...). 130mm Würde die Auswahl schon sehr einschränken.
Etwas OT, aber AM Hardtails gibt es natürlich. Das NS Eccentric kann z. B. mit bis zu 160mm Gabel gefahren werden! Ansonsten 2soul oder Commencal Meta AM.


----------



## chorge (8. Mai 2014)

Könnte ein Mod mal putzen kommen bitte...


----------



## Iberia (8. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> interessant das die DDR Vergleiche diesmal schneller waren als die Nazi vergleiche....


Geduld Merlin, die kommen noch. Was wäre wenn ich wirklich aus der ehemaligen DDR kommen würde?


----------



## H.B.O (8. Mai 2014)

das würde zumindest einiges erklären


----------



## lest (8. Mai 2014)

Verdammt ich stecke noch auf Seite 11 fest... egal.

1. Wenn nach unserer Größe gefragt wird... sollte dann nicht auch nach unserem Gewicht gefragt werden? 
2. Positiv: Ich glaube bzgl. dem Flaschenhalter gibt es diesmal weniger Diskussion... 
3. Was kam denn jetzt so in Riva als Feedback? Wird das noch veröffentlicht? *(sorry, hat sich erledigt)*
4. Wie kann ein nicht-manipuliertes umfrageergebnis gewährleistet werden, wenn kein Bezug zum Foren Account gegeben ist und jeder x-mal teilnehmen kann?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Mai 2014)

gedy schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt schon bei dieser ersten Runde der Diskussion entäuscht über den Ton, der hier zwischen den usern abgeht, auch im Internet sollte man doch bitte ein par Regeln des friedlichen Zusammenlebens einhalten.


Och das ist doch noch alles im Rahmen hier. Was meinst Du was beim ICB 1.0 bei der Designabstimmung los war


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Mai 2014)

lest schrieb:


> 4. Wie kann ein nicht-manipuliertes umfrageergebnis gewährleistet werden, wenn kein Bezug zum Foren Account gegeben ist und jeder x-mal teilnehmen kann?


Die mit mehreren IP-Adressen haben doch meist eh kein richtiges Leben :-/ gönn ihnen wenigstens hier ein halbes...


----------



## lest (8. Mai 2014)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Aber egal, ein weiterer Suderant...



lol, da hab ich erstmal das wörterbuch für schluchtis konsultieren müssen ;-)


----------



## Zask06 (8. Mai 2014)

lest schrieb:


> lol, da hab ich erstmal das wörterbuch für schluchtis konsultieren müssen ;-)




...so sind se halt


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Mai 2014)

longhitter2000 schrieb:


> .
> 
> 
> Und ihr haltet den Termin Frühjahr 2015 selbst wenn die Abstimmung Carbon ergibt??
> ...




Das Bike soll ja auch erst zum Riva-Festival 2015 als Vorserienrad präsentiert werden, da ist noch keine Auslieferung... aber selbst das ist noch sportlich. Der Ingenieur hat schon längst seine Bedenken angemeldet, aber da hatten wir auch schon intern lustige Diskussionen dazu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das Bike soll ja auch erst zum Riva-Festival 2015 als Vorserienrad präsentiert werden, da ist noch keine Auslieferung... aber selbst das ist noch sportlich. Der Ingenieur hat schon längst seine Bedenken angemeldet, aber da hatten wir auch schon intern lustige Diskussionen dazu...


Hat schon jemals jemand im Vorfeld auf die mahnenden Worte eines Ingenieurs gehört? Ist mir bisher nicht bekannt


----------



## Maximal667 (8. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Es gibt so viel Möglichkeiten konstruktive Ideen und Verbesserungen in der Diskussion umzusetzen. Ich finde das Konzept ist ja nur der Träger für einen kreativen Prozess... wenn ich als abfahrtslastiger Konstrukteur an einem CC-Bike arbeite versuche ich trotzdem gute Ideen zu generieren. Deswegen würde ich nicht sagen, dass ziemlich alles vorgegeben ist. Wir starten auf einem leeren Blatt Papier (bzw. leerem Bildschirm).
> 
> Wegen der Kinematik:
> Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn es wieder ein klassischer Viergelenker wird, schon beim ICB 1.0 hat sich gezeigt wie potent dieses System ist. Es wird nicht leicht etwas besseres zu erfinden... da sind wir auch schon wieder an dem Punkt, wo sich zeigt, dass letztlich fast nichts vorgegeben ist. Kann aber schon passieren, dass ich wieder schwer für ein Horstlink-Konzept kämpfen werde
> ...


Ist zwar jetzt schon einen Tag und damit mehrere Seiten des Forums her, aber:
Das sollte garnicht so negativ klingen, wie es geklungen hat. Ich wollte damit nur den Gedankengang aufzeigen, der sich sicher auch bei anderen so wiedergefunden hat á la "Wir dürfen nicht mitentscheiden, um welche Spezies Rad/ Welches Einsatzgebiet es sich handelt!".
Aber jetzt wissen wir worums geht (weils vorgegeben ist), und das finde ich auch schonmal ganz gut so.

Zur Kinematik: Man hat sich da sicher als Konstrukteur auch ein wenig festgefahren, oder? Ich kann mir gut eine gewisse "Betriebsblindheit" vorstellen, wenn man sich erstmal auf ein system eingeschossen hat - man beherrscht es eben und muss nicht immer wieder alles neu auslegen, man kann auf Erfahrungswerte zurückgreifen usw...
Da könnte das Forum sicherlich noch gute Ideen bzw. Eionwände haben, einige sehnen sich ja schon nach einem abgestützten Eingelenker, andere bevorzugen die spezielle Variante des 4-Gelenkers, die VPP-Version.
Jede Form hat funktionierende Vertreter in der Praxis, da kommts dann halt auf die Details an.

Wie gesagt, ich bin gespannt. Cheers!


----------



## Deleted 104857 (8. Mai 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Es gibt halt Dinge, die man hin nehmen muss.
> Ich fahre auch 26" und werde das noch länger machen, zwangsläufig, aber es pusht halt alles in Richtung 650B und 29".
> Was soll man da machen???




Ganz einfach den Mist nicht kaufen.


----------



## Alexspeed (8. Mai 2014)

Zur Abstimmung wird keine Registrierung vorausgesetzt und ist nur von den IP-Adressen abhängig. Ganz Prima!!!!!
Jeder Depp kann nun tausendfach mit 1000 verschiedenen IP´s abstimmen.

1. Das Ergebnis wird nicht fair werden, sondern stark verfälscht
2. Das geht nicht gut und ist sicher nicht im Sinne der IBC
3. Wer auch immer das eingerichtet hat sollte schnellstmöglich auf ein anderes Abstimmungssystem umstellen

!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikefize (8. Mai 2014)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Zur Abstimmung wird keine Registrierung vorausgesetzt und ist nur von den IP-Adressen abhängig. Ganz Prima!!!!!
> Jeder Depp kann nun tausendfach mit 1000 verschiedenen IP´s abstimmen.
> 
> 1. Das Ergebnis wird nicht fair werden, sondern stark verfälscht
> ...









Wer sich da tatsächlich die Mühe macht immer seine IP zu ändern oder jeden Tag abzustimmen. Was soll's. Repräsentativ wird das so oder so nicht.


----------



## Hifly (8. Mai 2014)

Ich nimm das Santa Cruz, das Video hat mich überzeugt ;-)


----------



## neurofibrill (8. Mai 2014)

krass!
da hängt man mal 2 tage nicht im forum ab und geht an der frischen luft sport machen und schon ist man völlig raus aus dem thread (außer man macht sich die mühe 358 beiträge durchzulesen und jetzt mal ehrlich...).
ich hoffe es gibt ab und an updates und zwischendurch-infos...


----------



## boescha (8. Mai 2014)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> krass!
> da hängt man mal 2 tage nicht im forum ab und geht an der frischen luft sport machen und schon ist man völlig raus aus dem thread (außer man macht sich die mühe 358 beiträge durchzulesen und jetzt mal ehrlich...).
> ich hoffe es gibt ab und an updates und zwischendurch-infos...


 
Wenn du abgestimmt hast und schon mal bei einer Reifengrößendiskussion mitgemacht oder mitgelesen hast, hast du nicht extrem viel verpasst..


----------



## SebT-Rex (8. Mai 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> jetzt mal ganz unter uns beiden Schwerenötern. Ich habe sehr viel Verständnis für die Bike-Industrie und war ja dort auch ein paar Jahre lang beschäftigt. Kenne also ein wenig den ewigen Spagat zwischen den Dingen.
> 
> ...


 Hatte zwar angekündigt nichts mehr dazu zu schreiben, aber diesen Post lasse ich so nicht stehen:
Lieber Peter,
Du bist der Meinung ein Insider zu sein und weißt, wie die Prozesse laufen? Gut... Du weißt, dass alles ein abgekartetes Spiel ist und Alutech sich mit seinem immens fetten Geldbeutel in dieses Riesenmarketingtool "ICB2.0" eingekauft hat? Gut... Gut, dass unsere Bikes durchschnittlicher Mainstream sind und wir schon lange unsere Glaubwürdigkeit verloren haben, ist ja kein Geheimniss. Wenn bei uns keiner ans Telefon geht, zocken wir gerade mit unseren Millionen oder planen fette Marketingaktionen. Biken, trails bauen, Spaß haben, das war früher, aus dem Alter sind wir raus!
Du schreibst von "Eiern" und Alutech soll sich unabhängig machen, aber wie erklärst Du dir dann Folgendes:
Alutech hat 26" im Angebot weil jemand, der bei Alutech etwas zu sagen hat, entschieden hat, dass Sennes und Fanes 26" bleiben. Die "Eier" von diesem jemand zogen sich leicht nach oben, als dann die Nachfrage ausblieb. Es ist nicht so, dass 26" nicht mehr verkauft wird, aber eines der Hauptargumente ist jedes Mal die Möglichkeit, dass Alutechs auf 27,5" umgerüstet werden könnten. Soviel zum Thema Eier.
Peter, es tut mir leid, aber Du hast keine blassen Schimmer wer die Leute hinter diesem Projekt sind und was ihr Antrieb ist, also tu nicht so als ob Du mehr wüsstest oder einen Einblick hättest. Jeder der sich in diesem Projekt engagiert macht es freiwillig und mit immensen Aufwand, ein Jahr lang wird diskutiert, gestritten, gezeichnet und getestet. Ein Jahr lang lebt jeder von uns die Hälfte des Tages im Netz um Ansprechpartner zu sein, zu schlichten, zu diskutieren damit alle am Ende ein geiles Ergebnis haben. Keiner von uns sieht in diesem Jahr auch nur einen einzigen Cent und betreut das Projekt neben seinem eigentlichen Job, der bei keinem von uns eine 34 Std Woche hat.
Also bitte erspar uns das Gerede von "Eiern, Passion, Credibility", mach mit wenn Du Bock hast und lass dich evtl eins Besseren belehren oder zieh deines Weges...
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konstrunaut (8. Mai 2014)

Schön, wir bauen ein 301 ;-)


----------



## Ti-Max (8. Mai 2014)

Mann, was freue ich mich auf die Geo-Diskussionen, wenn das Reifenthema mal durch ist, da sind die Variablen ja quasi unendlich


----------



## esta (8. Mai 2014)

konstrunaut schrieb:


> Schön, wir bauen ein 301 ;-)


Solange die Preispolitik und Design nicht mitübernommen werden sehe ich da kein Problem


----------



## Speziazlizt (8. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ... Die "Eier" von diesem jemand zogen sich leicht nach oben, als dann die Nachfrage ausblieb. ...



Die "Eier" von diesem jemand hat er doch letztens verloren, zumindest eins davon, als er dieses Projekt anging 

Zusammenfassend: Der Chef von Alutech hat ein ausgerissenes und ein nach oben gezogenes Ei und immer noch genug Eier um 26" Räder zu verkaufen. Respekt!


----------



## boescha (8. Mai 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Die "Eier" von diesem jemand hat er doch letztens verloren, zumindest eins davon, als er dieses Projekt anging
> 
> Zusammenfassend: Der Chef von Alutech hat ein ausgerissenes und ein nach oben gezogenes Ei und immer noch genug Eier um 26" Räder zu verkaufen. Respekt!


 
Man bekommt ja hier tatsächlich intime Einblicke in die innersten Strukturen und Abläufe bei Alutech..


----------



## Pintie (8. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Ein Jahr lang lebt jeder von uns die Hälfte des Tages im Netz um Ansprechpartner zu sein,



Wenn das so ist, dann habt ihr Carver zumindest einiges voraus...
Seit du da letztes Jahr weg bist war Carver ja ein blinder taubstummer...



Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Zusammenfassend: Der Chef von Alutech hat ein ausgerissenes und ein nach oben gezogenes Ei und immer noch genug Eier um 26" Räder zu verkaufen. Respekt!



na vielen Dank. Das Bild muss man erst mal aus dem Kopf bekommen 



Alexspeed schrieb:


> Zur Abstimmung wird keine Registrierung vorausgesetzt und ist nur von den IP-Adressen abhängig. Ganz Prima!!!!!
> Jeder Depp kann nun tausendfach mit 1000 verschiedenen IP´s abstimmen.



Ich muss zugeben das es schwer ist der Verlockung zu widerstehen....
Die Abstimmungen letztes Jahr mit Useracount waren mir auch lieber. Hindert zwar auch keinen daran 100 accounts ein zu richten, aber der Aufwand ist schon immens Höher als einen Bot auf einem Chinesischen Proxy mal 50k Stimmen abgeben zu lassen.
schwups und 99,9% der Leute sind >189cm 

der finger an der Maus zuckt zumindest schon.... wäre für mich ein Spaß, aber etwas asozial fürs Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (8. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ....
> Ich war lange Zeit strikter 29er-Gegner, bis ich mal eine Weile damit unterwegs war. Jetzt machen mir die Dinger verdammt viel Freude, auch wenn es eine Anpassung der Fahrtechnik erfordert.


Ich fahre nun ein 28" in der Stadt und warum?
Weil es einfach keine vollausgestatteten 26" komplett Räder gibt.
Zumindest nicht zu den Preis wo ich was gesucht habe

Habe ich Spaß damit? Nicht wirklich, aber es war billig und man muss wohl das nehmen was angeboten wird.
Vorwärts kommen tut man damit jedenfalls auch.

Das selbe versucht Ihr nun hier mit der "Community" abzuziehen.



> Wie es in anderen Gebieten und vor allem mit anderen Fahrern ausschaut vermag ich nicht vollständig einzuschätzen, wobei ich schon glaube, dass unsere Idee für eine sehr breite Masse der Fahrer ein optimales Spaßgerät wird. *Deswegen betone ich nochmal, dass das Bike sicher nicht jedermanns erst Wahl sein wird... ein Bike für ALLE zu bauen ist schlichtweg unmöglich, dafür sind die Geschmäcker und Anforderungen zu unterschiedlich.*



Klar können nicht alle Geschmäcker getroffen werden, aber hier sollte lieber die "Community" abstimmen, als Alutech die mal eben eine Sparte schließen wollen.

Du sprichts von ein Allrounder 
Allgemein kann man wohl sagen das Enduros Allrounder sind.
Warum soll man nicht "viel Federweg" haben wenn es genauso schwer ist wie "wenig Federweg"?
Man konnte schon etliche 180mm Bikes bei 12kg finden.

Damit ein XC Bike nun interessant wird muss das deutlich unter 10kg kommen
"Sorry... aber das muss jetzt mal raus".

Das Projekt wirkt für mich nicht wie ein Community Projekt sondern wie eine DSDS Folge in den die Leute wählen sollen was sie in 2 Monaten nicht mehr interessiert.



> Ich finde es halt recht unfreundlich, wenn jemand immer und immer wieder seine Kritik aufkochen muss, um den anderen den Spaß zu verderben.
> Wenn bestimmte Kritikpunkte genannt werden, dann ist das gut und wichtig, aber wenn jemand festgestellt hat, dass das Projekt nicht in seine Richtung geht, dann ist das doch kein Grund immer wieder reinzugrätschen.
> Wir haben uns schon vorher gedacht, dass es zur üblen Diskussionen führen wird, wenn wir 26" aus der Auswahl heraus nehmen. Meint ihr nicht, wir hätten extrem schwerwiegende Gründe für diese nicht unkritische Entscheidung?



Ich wiederhole nochmal "Community Bike", die Community schreit nach 26" und ihr klappt die Ohren zu, ziemlig heuchlerisches Projekt dann oder? 
Die Gründe gegen 26" wären vielleicht mal ganz nett
Und nicht dieses Geld-geile-Industrie-Gelaber
Wir sprechen hier ja nicht davon das das es das ganze Rad ändern sondern es sind nur 2 Teile, Felgen und Reifen.

Wenn man den Rahmen gleich so baut das beides passt oder sogar alle 3 Sachen (26/27,5/29) sind bestimmt alle glücklich.


----------



## boescha (8. Mai 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Wenn man den Rahmen gleich so baut das beides passt oder sogar alle 3 Sachen (26/27,5/29) sind bestimmt alle glücklich.


 
Tretlagerhöhe, Kettenstrebenlänge, Steuerrohrlänge... Ich weiß nicht, ob damit alle glücklich würden.


----------



## MalcolmX (8. Mai 2014)

ein Bike für mehrere Laufradgrössen ist Mist... eine auswählen (so unterschiedlich sind die ja letztenendes alle nicht) und dann sauber umsetzen...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Mai 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Wenn man den Rahmen gleich so baut das beides passt oder sogar alle 3 Sachen (26/27,5/29) sind bestimmt alle glücklich.


Das ist nunmal nicht ohne weiteres Möglich, und endet für eine der Optionen in einem Kompromiss! Auch beim ICB 1.0 ist die 650B-Option nicht 100%ig perfekt, die Ausfallenden holen zwar das Tretlager runter. Dafür wird im Gegenzug der Lenkwinkel noch flacher weil es hinten runter geht und die Gabeln mehr Einbauhöhe haben. Und es kostet Gewicht.
Das ist am Trailbike fehl am Platz. Eine Radgröße an die die Geo optimal angepasst wird, und die z.B. bei 650B die Möglichkeit nutzt das Tretlager tiefer unter die Achse zu bringen ohne Bodenfreiheit zu verlieren. Kein Verstellschickimicki, bringt nur Übergewicht.


----------



## H.B.O (8. Mai 2014)

das mit 10 kg xc bike hab ich jetzt schon einpaar mal gelesen -und versteh es immer noch nicht. wir sollen ein trailbike bauen und sowohl alutech als auch das forum sind nicht in erster linie als xc fetischisten bekannt. ein stabiles großrädriges bike mit anständiger gabel etc wiegt eben 12 kg, dafür hälts und fext nicht wie fox 32 spaghetti


----------



## StillPad (8. Mai 2014)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> ein Bike für mehrere Laufradgrössen ist Mist... eine auswählen (so unterschiedlich sind die ja letztenendes alle nicht) und dann sauber umsetzen...



Glaubst du wirklich das du die paar Milimeter zwischen 26 und 27,5" merken wirst am Rahmen?

Das vielleicht 29" oder besser gesagt 28" mit dicken Reifen zuviel werden könnte ist ja noch verständlich


----------



## Pintie (8. Mai 2014)

wenn du einen Rahmen so auslegen willst das das Teil möglichst wenig wippt usw machen paar mm schnell was aus.
das ist übrigens auch so ein 1fach vorteil... man muss nur auf ein kettenblatt auslegen.

wobei den Vorteil ein getriebe auch hat


----------



## StudiBiker (8. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Naja, wenn denn 26" wirklich "ausstirbt"....


gibts wahrscheinlich immernoch Cotic Bikes. Dein Händler vertickt die dann heimlich unter der Theke.


----------



## SCM (8. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Das ist nunmal nicht ohne weiteres Möglich, und endet für eine der Optionen in einem Kompromiss! Auch beim ICB 1.0 ist die 650B-Option nicht 100%ig perfekt, die Ausfallenden holen zwar das Tretlager runter. Dafür wird im Gegenzug der Lenkwinkel noch flacher weil es hinten runter geht und die Gabeln mehr Einbauhöhe haben. Und es kostet Gewicht.
> Das ist am Trailbike fehl am Platz. Eine Radgröße an die die Geo optimal angepasst wird, und die z.B. bei 650B die Möglichkeit nutzt das Tretlager tiefer unter die Achse zu bringen ohne Bodenfreiheit zu verlieren. Kein Verstellschickimicki, bringt nur Übergewicht.



This.

Entweder man baut ein ~130mm Trailbike, oder man baut eine halbgare Eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Kompromisse sind scheisse.

Ich mache "Kein Verstellschickimicki" für die Dauer des Projekts zu meiner Signatur.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Mai 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich das du die paar Milimeter zwischen 26 und 27,5" merken wirst am Rahmen?
> 
> Das vielleicht 29" oder besser gesagt 28" mit dicken Reifen zuviel werden könnte ist ja noch verständlich


Wir haben es versucht, und es hat sich erwiesen dass es suboptimal ist. Hinten versucht man die Tretlagerhöhe zu retten indem man die Achse 10mm nach oben setzt. Vorne kommt aber eine Gabel rein die mindestens genau so hoch baut wie eine 26" (sofern sie 10mm weniger Federweg hat), plus das was der 27.5er Reifen bringt. Und schon addieren sich "die paar mm" und man hat locker 1° weniger Lenkwinkel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Mai 2014)

...mäh, dicke Finger...


----------



## culoduro (8. Mai 2014)

Meine Güte - dieses ganze Nach-Tarocken von wegen Laufradgrössen, Entwicklungsbeteiligung nach Vorstellung einzelner Forumsmitglieder,  etc...
Zahlen wir als Community an Alutech einen Teil der Entwicklungskosten und des finanziellen Risikos? Beauftragen wir mit unserem Geld Alutech als z.B. Industrial Designer für unser Projekt? Nein!

Hier gibts die Möglichkeit, feedback an einen Hersteller während des Entwicklungsprozesses zu geben, und, zumindest für mich, auch was zu lernen. Es macht einfach keinen Spass, seitenlang frustrierte Beiträge zu lesen, damit man dann mal die paar guten und sinnvollen zu Gesicht bekommt.
Der Hersteller hat etwas vorgegeben, was ihm im Rahmen seiner business Investition sinnvoll erscheint, eben z.B. die Laufradgrösse. Das sind die Bedingungen, unter denen hier unsere Ideen gefragt sind und mit uns kommuniziert wird. Und es ist schon mal cool, dass wir Einfluss nehmen können. Banshee macht das z.B., indem sie 50 Prototypen an gewisse Leute verteilen und die 1 Jahr lang fahren lassen - auch eine coole Idee, wie ich finde. Aber dass der Designer/ Keith sich auf pinkbike seitenlanges Motzen anhören muss - eher nein... 

Also bitte, bitte, bitte - bleiben wir beim wesentlichen, und dem, was uns anzunehmenderweise allen Spass macht - nämlich was geiles zu entwickeln!
Und wer sich hier nicht verwirklicht sieht, weils einfach von den persönlichen Vorlieben und vom Stil her nicht passt, kann doch einfach woanders was Konstruktives posten, anstelle hier schlechte Laune abzulassen?

BOT:
Wo ich das grösste Potential für das bike sehe:
Ein Tool, was mir ermöglicht, Abenteuer auf dem bike zu haben. Stundenlang durch die Natur zu streifen, und dann bergab Spass zu haben. Draussen sein, Seele atmen lassen. Sich unbeschwert bewegen, die Freude am auspowern bergauf genauso zu spüren wie den blast bergab.
Epic rides nennen das die Amis nicht ohne Grund. Die Idee kann man auch im Promo Video zum Santa Cruz 5010 (=Blur Tr mit 650B)






ganz gut sehen.
Wenn man in den Ami Foren mitliest - da gibt es auch etliche, die das 5010/ Solo als "Brolo" (Bronson + Solo) mit einer Pike oder Mattoc o.ä. aufbauen...

Das befriedigt den Spieltrieb und den nomadischen Trieb, in der Natur umherzustreifen, den ich uns als Spezies (oder zumindest der Mehrzahl der Männer der Spezies  ) auf Grund unserer Vorgeschichte einfach mal unterstelle und bei mir und meinen Freunden gut kenne. Und dasselbe Gefühl in klein kann mir die Feierabendrunde geben...

Und das ist etwas, was z.B. mein Rune für mich nicht optimal erfüllt. Zu schwer, zu behäbig, nicht verspielt genug. Ja - es klettert gut "für ein 160mm bike" - aber es klettert nicht wirklich gut. Nicht gut genug, um damit entspannt und sorgenfrei tagelang unterwegs zu sein, oder bei mittelmässiger Tagesform die Tagesrunde ohne grosse Anstrengung zu fahren.
Und das 301 auch nicht, weil der Hinterbau einfach nicht der Bringer ist....

Als ich letzten Herbst mit einem Freund mehrere Tage am Stilfserjoch und Umgebung unterwegs war, bin ich viel auf dem 29er Stumpjumper gesessen, was ich eigentlich für ihn geliehen hatte (er fühlte sich auf meinem 26er sicherer als Anfänger). Was mir wahnsinnig Spass an dem bike machte, war die andere Linienwahl, die es mir gestattet hat. Das viel surfigere Fahrverhalten, das mich an die Zeit erinnert hat, wo ich zum ersten Mal mit breiten langen Latten im Powder gesurft bin, und wusste: das ist genauso geil wie Snowboarden im Powder.
Genauso, wie mir das 29er aber in steilen, engen Kehren usw. nicht gefiel, wohl auf Grund der hohen Front und langen Kettenstreben. Und das war beim BMC Trailfox 29er schon deutlich besser!
Was ich noch merkte war, dass ich mit schlechteren Reifen trotzdem genug Grip hatte, um Spass zu haben.
Das Resümee dieses Trips war, dass ein Zwischending zwischen 26er und 29er eigentlich ganz cool sein müsste. Und genauso finde ich es auch jetzt, nachdem ich die 27.5er Laufräder ausprobiert habe. Ich finds geil, wie sie beschleunigen und rollen - und ja klar, alles ist ein Kompromiss, und im steilen alpinen Bastelgelände sind sie vielleicht nicht die allererste Wahl!

Meine Vision für das IBC 2 Projekt ist:
1. ein Rahmen, der bei guter (!) Fertigungsqualität bezahlbar ist, d.h. bis ca. 1200 Euro für den Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer
2. Am liebsten einen lockbaren Dämpfer hat, damit bei langen uphills auf Asphalt und Forstwegen keine Energie im Hinterbau verpufft. Und einen Dämpfer mit piggy, um aus den 120 oder 130mm das meiste rauszuholen, gepaart mit entsprechender Kinematik..
3. Ein wirklich gutes Design, funktionell wie auch visuell ansprechend. Europäische oder deutsche, oder meinetwegen auch skandinavische Einflüsse, bei der Nähe der Macher zu Dänemark... Und bisher ist Alutech für mich in dem Bereich nicht ansprechend.. Cool wäre, wenn eine Design Ikone dabei rauskommen könnte 
4. Ein Rahmen der leicht ist - damit er mich auf meinen Abenteuern, bei denen ich nicht jeden Tag fit genug sein werde, ein fettes Enduro überall hochzuschleifen, gut begleiten kann! Wenn die Komplettversion für die Community dann keine 11,x kg wiegt, ist doch angesichts einen verdaubaren Preises ok! Ich baus mir dann halt selber auf...
5. Ein bike, was mir dieses surfige, lässige Fahrgefühl vermittelt! Tiefes Tretlager, kurze Kettenstreben, grössere Laufräder usw.


----------



## culoduro (8. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wir haben es versucht, und es hat sich erwiesen dass es suboptimal ist. Hinten versucht man die Tretlagerhöhe zu retten indem man die Achse 10mm nach oben setzt. Vorne kommt aber eine Gabel rein die mindestens genau so hoch baut wie eine 26" (sofern sie 10mm weniger Federweg hat), plus das was der 27.5er Reifen bringt. Und schon addieren sich "die paar mm" und man hat locker 1° weniger Lenkwinkel...



Ja: 27.5 Laufräder in einem 26er Rahmen merkt "man", wenn man ein bisschen Körpergefühl hat. Das ist einfach nur ein spassmindernder Kompromiss!!


----------



## Tob1as (8. Mai 2014)

so ein ähnliches rädchen habe ich mir schon geholt, das Nukeproof mega TR (130mm, gibt's als 26" oder 650b)

Mal sehen ob dieses Projekt hier (meiner Ansicht nach) ein guter Kompromiss wird.


----------



## StillPad (8. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wir haben es versucht, und es hat sich erwiesen dass es suboptimal ist. Hinten versucht man die Tretlagerhöhe zu retten indem man die Achse 10mm nach oben setzt. Vorne kommt aber eine Gabel rein die mindestens genau so hoch baut wie eine 26" (sofern sie 10mm weniger Federweg hat), plus das was der 27.5er Reifen bringt. Und schon addieren sich "die paar mm" und man hat locker 1° weniger Lenkwinkel...



Nun wäre ja vielleicht für Einige kein Problem eine 1° Lenkwinkelverstellung zu haben.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Mai 2014)

StillPad schrieb:


> Nun wäre ja vielleicht für Einige kein Problem eine 1° Lenkwinkelverstellung zu haben.


Au mann. Das Sitzrohr wird um den gleichen Winkel flacher, das Steuerrohr kommt hoch. Das ist ein Rattenschwanz. Kurz die gute 26" Geo wir plötzlich garnicht mehr so gut in 27.5 Noch ok, aber definitiv hinter dem 26".
Und andersrum scheint es auch nicht vernünftig zu funzen wie @odysseus  schreibt.

Aber du darfst gerne weiter versuchen es dir schön zu reden.


----------



## culoduro (8. Mai 2014)

@StillPad 
Ja, aber dann hast Du wieder 300g Mehrgewicht wegen austauschbarer Ausfallenden für die verschieden Laufradgrössen!


----------



## SebT-Rex (8. Mai 2014)

odysseus schrieb:


> Meine Güte - dieses ganze Nach-Tarocken von wegen Laufradgrössen, Entwicklungsbeteiligung nach Vorstellung einzelner Forumsmitglieder,  etc...
> Zahlen wir als Community an Alutech einen Teil der Entwicklungskosten und des finanziellen Risikos? Beauftragen wir mit unserem Geld Alutech als z.B. Industrial Designer für unser Projekt? Nein!
> 
> Hier gibts die Möglichkeit, feedback an einen Hersteller während des Entwicklungsprozesses zu geben, und, zumindest für mich, auch was zu lernen. Es macht einfach keinen Spass, seitenlang frustrierte Beiträge zu lesen, damit man dann mal die paar guten und sinnvollen zu Gesicht bekommt.
> ...


 Sehr guter Beitrag, danke dafür! Am Stilfser Joch kam mir auch die Idee zu diesem Bike, war dort mit einem sehr frühen Prototypen des Carver Transalpin29 unterwegs. Das Bike war Geo mäßig , im Vergleich zur Zeichnung, völlig missraten, hatte einen 67er Lenkwinkel, zu tiefes Innenlager und der Hinterbau war so knapp, dass der Reifen schliff. Aber die Karre wog 11,5Kg und hat brutal Spaß gemacht, ein Freund fuhr eine Fanes und wir haben uns dermaßen über den Goldseetrail geprügelt, dass wir mit einem fetten Grinsen durch die Apfelplantagen nach Latsch gerollt sind... Schlechte Geschichte fürs Marketing, aber der Grund, warum ich so ein Bike möchte...
Basti


----------



## SebT-Rex (8. Mai 2014)

Übrigens:
Ich mag den Begriff "surfiges Fahrverhalten", er beschreibt sehr gut dieses Gefühl, mit richtig Gas entspannt Trails zu fahren. Um den neuen Hassbegriff "Trailbike" zu meiden (uns fiel nichts passenderes ein), würde ich gerne Trailsurfer oder Surfbike etablieren ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kettenteufel (8. Mai 2014)

Warum eigentlich die Abfrage der Körpergröße? 
Genug Erfahrung wie oft welche Größe benötigt wird sollte bei Alutech doch vorhanden sein


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Übrigens: Ich mag den Begriff "surfiges Fahrverhalten", er beschreibt sehr gut dieses Gefühl, mit richtig Gas entspannt Trails zu fahren. Um den neuen Hassbegriff "Trailbike" zu meiden (uns viel nichts passenderes ein), würde ich gerne Trailsurfer oder Surfbike etablieren ;-)


Bitte gern, kannst mein copyright haben


----------



## hasardeur (8. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Übrigens:
> Ich mag den Begriff "surfiges Fahrverhalten", er beschreibt sehr gut dieses Gefühl, mit richtig Gas entspannt Trails zu fahren. Um den neuen Hassbegriff "Trailbike" zu meiden (uns viel nichts passenderes ein), würde ich gerne Trailsurfer oder Surfbike etablieren ;-)



Ich hätte da noch einen entsprechenden Namensvorschlag: Carver 

Ohne Quatsch: Ich kann verstehen, was Odysseus da schreibt und empfinde ähnlich. Ich fände es cool, wenn der Projektname und spätere Bike-Name in die Richtung ginge. Das beschreibt einfach die Summe der Eigenschaften (wenn wir es richtig machen).


----------



## visualex (8. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ... Trailsurfer ...



Dafür. Die Namensfindungsphase können wir dann überspringen.


----------



## -Wally- (8. Mai 2014)

Ich denke dass ein Trailbike auch etwas individuelles ist, also das was jeder selbst draus macht. Die Plattform dazu liegt wohl irgendwo zwischen wendigem CC Fully und AM Bike...vielleicht könnte man auch sagen, dass es ein sportliches Tourenfully ist? (immer diese Schubladen...)

Ich selbst bin total gerne mit meinem Enduro unterwegs (ICB 1), finds total spaßig zu fahren und dazu extrem effizient. Hatte aber auch mal die Idee ein etwas leichteres Trailbike zu fahren und hab mir dann ein 2009er Stumpy besorgt (26"). Da kamen stabilere Laufräder rein, 1x10 Antrieb, momentan eine tiefe Front, robuste AM Reifen und eine etwas dickere, steife Gabel. Die Kiste ist robust, hat 120mm Federweg am Heck, 150 an der Front und macht einfach laune - Ist für mich ein ideales und spaßiges Trailbike.
Hab allerdings jetzt schon Probleme mal ne neue gescheite Gabel dafür zu finden, weil reines 1 1/8" Steuerrohr.

Ich denke das Konzept fürs neue ICB sollte ähnlich aussehen, der aufs Gewicht bedachte Tourenfahrer sollte sich das Teil mit einer leichten 120mm Forke aufbauen können, der Trailheizer packt sich was mit 140 bis 150mm rein und hat noch mehr Laufruhe auf den schnelleren Trails.
Aus Umweltschutzgründen und Preisen sollte auf Carbon verzichtet werden. Das ganze dann noch garniert mit einer modernen, mutigen auf die Laufradgröße hin optimierten Geo und gut.
Dass hier 26" von vorn herein ausgeschlossen wird, finde ich schade, da mich wirklich mal eine Abstimmung zu diesem Thema interessiert hätte, bzw. das Ergebnis dazu.

Was mich auch nach wie vor nicht los lässt: Als ich meinen ICB Rahmen damals bestellte sollte ein ordentlich einstellbarer Winkelsteuersatz mitgeliefert werden. Kurz vor der Auslieferung hieß es dann, dass dieser nicht mehr kommen wird, weil das Projekt gestorben ist.
Wessen Projekt war das damals? Tange Seiki? Carver? Oder von wem ganz anders? Könnte man dieses Projekt nicht auch wieder aufleben lassen? Sowas muss doch genau so wie damals angedacht, machbar sein!

So eine Kiste mit einem gut tunebaren Fahrwerk und entsprechenden Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten...hmm lecker!

(Sollte es auf ein 29"er hinaus laufen könnte man vielleicht auch noch Packtaschenadapter in den Rahmen integrieren! )


----------



## SCM (8. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Übrigens:
> Ich mag den Begriff "surfiges Fahrverhalten", er beschreibt sehr gut dieses Gefühl, mit richtig Gas entspannt Trails zu fahren. Um den neuen Hassbegriff "Trailbike" zu meiden (uns viel nichts passenderes ein), würde ich gerne Trailsurfer oder Surfbike etablieren ;-)



Das Fahrgefühl als Ausgangspunkt zu nehmen, ist doch mal gar kein schlechter Ansatz. Die einzigen Bikes, bei denen ich bisher "mit richtig Gas entspannt Trails" surfen konnte, waren solche,

- bei denen ich "im" Rad und nicht "auf" dem Rad saß
- die ein tiefes Tretlager hatten
- die kurze Kettenstreben aber einen verhältnismäßig(!) langen Reach/Radstand hatten.

Vielleicht sollte man sich auch mal die Konkurrenz in dem Umfeld anschauen, bevor man hier das "Rad neu erfindet". Welches Wettbewerbsmodell macht was besonders gut? Mir fiele hier z.B. auf Anhieb das alte Stumpjumper Evo ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (8. Mai 2014)

SCM schrieb:


> Das Fahrgefühl als Ausgangspunkt zu nehmen, ist doch mal gar kein schlechter Ansatz. Die einzigen Bikes, bei denen ich bisher "mit richtig Gas entspannt Trails" surfen konnte, waren solche,
> 
> - bei denen ich "im" Rad und nicht "auf" dem Rad saß
> *- die ein tiefes Tretlager hatten*
> - die kurze Kettenstreben aber einen verhältnismäßig(!) langen Reach/Radstand hatten.


----------



## Cooper6278 (8. Mai 2014)

Nehmt mal bitte die Emotionen raus. Es gibt für Trailbikes sicher mehr als nur eine richtige Lösung (Als Lektüre empfehle ich die Ringparabel aus Nathan der Weise) .

Ich sehe das Projekt ICB 2.0 als Chance an. Der Ansatz von Alutech ein Bike zu kreieren, dass ihr Produktportfolio ergänzt, und nicht zu einer Doppelgleisigkeit im eigenen Angebot führt ist verständlich. Ein Trailbike von Alutech sollte, um eigenständig zu sein sich auch von bestehenden Modellen klar abgrenzen. Grundsätzlich finde ich es gut, dass ein Bike geschaffen werden soll, dass nicht am Markt vorbeiproduziert wird. Interessant wäre im Forum die Umfrage zu starten, wer sich heuer ein neues Bike gekauft hat und welche LR-Größe es hatte.

Persönlich bin ich heuer bei 29 gelandet und würde mit der richtigen Geometrie keinen Ausschluss dieser LR-Größe für ein Trailbike erkennen. 

Bei der weiteren Diskussion über Werkstoffe und Komponenten sollten die Entwickler vielleicht auch offenlegen, ob es mit einigen Herstellern Probleme bei der Verfügbarkeit und Qualitätsschwankungen gibt. Ebenso kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es wirtschaftlich sinnvoll sein kann, gewisse Gabel / Schaltungs / LRS / Dämpfer-Kombinationen einzukaufen und zu verbauen, da diese entweder von einem Hersteller oder einem Großhändler bezogen werden.

Liebe Community-Mitglieder, seht dieses Projekt als Chance und nicht als Glaubenskrieg an! Ziel sollte es sein ein sehr gutes Bike zu entwickeln, auch wenn es vielleicht für einen selbst nicht die optimale Lösung darstellt, weil man eigentlich Freeride-, Enduro- oder XC-Fahrer ist. Die Chance besteht darin zu beweisen, dass die Community bessere Lösungen schaffen kann als firmeninterne Technikern und die Marketingabteilung.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (8. Mai 2014)

kettenteufel schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich die Abfrage der Körpergröße?
> Genug Erfahrung wie oft welche Größe benötigt wird sollte bei Alutech doch vorhanden sein


das ist sicher nicht der grund. wenn du bei der abstimmung in punkto erwünschtes fahrverhalten max. wendig/verspielt angibst und bei rahmengröße ein S benötigst, erhälst du am ende womöglich ein bike, welches sich aufgrund eines zu geringen radstandes nicht mehr nur wendig, sondern bergab auch dermaßen unruhig anfühlt, das du es auf verblockten abschnitten einfach nicht mehr laufen lassen kannst. einiges lässt sich allerdings durch einen entsprechend flachen lenkwinkel und/oder längere kettenstreben ausgleichen, aber in größe L oder XL erhälst du dann ein unbewegliches bike.


----------



## Cooper6278 (8. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Übrigens:
> Ich mag den Begriff "surfiges Fahrverhalten", er beschreibt sehr gut dieses Gefühl, mit richtig Gas entspannt Trails zu fahren. Um den neuen Hassbegriff "Trailbike" zu meiden (uns viel nichts passenderes ein), würde ich gerne Trailsurfer oder Surfbike etablieren ;-)



Der Begriff Trailbike ist in den USA grundsätzlich der gebräuchliche Begriff für das was wir AM nennen ...


----------



## Pintie (8. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> "Trailbike"



als nachfolger der Trailrakete alia ICB MK I

die ja auf jedem ICB Rahmen drauf ist


----------



## NoStyle (8. Mai 2014)

Puh, ich hatte ehrlich gesagt im 3. Thread nach 3 Seiten keine Lust mehr gehabt weiter zu lesen - ich bitte um Verzeihung für eine gewisse "Ignoranz". 

@nuts 
@supurb-bicycles 
@Stefan.Stark 

Ich persönlich freue mich unheimlich auf dieses Bike! Leider konnte sich das beim ICB 1.0 nicht mehrheitlich durchsetzen - schön dass es jetzt klappt! 
Ich habe mich schon vor gut 7 Jahren von langhubigen Bikes verabschiedet und "Downsizing" in Sachen Federweg betrieben. 5 Jahre lang mit einem Shorttravel-Freerider (Banshee Wildcard, hi 127mm, vo 140/160mm FW), seit 2013 auf einem Banshee Spitfire V2 unterwegs, gleichzeitig umgestiegen auf 650B. Für mich persönlich ist ein solches "Aggressive-Trailbike" schon länger der bessere Allrounder als ein Enduro. Für meine hiesigen Gegebenheiten (Bergisches Land, Westerwald) ist man schnell overbiked, da passt es einfach besser und habe es nie bereut. 



supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Übrigens:
> Ich mag den Begriff "surfiges Fahrverhalten", er beschreibt sehr gut dieses Gefühl, mit richtig Gas entspannt Trails zu fahren. Um den neuen Hassbegriff "Trailbike" zu meiden (uns viel nichts passenderes ein), würde ich gerne Trailsurfer oder Surfbike etablieren ;-)


Basti, bitte lass den Begriff "Trailbike"! Es ist doch schon so lange das amerikanische Pendant für "Allmountain-Bike". Genauso wie AM für europäisches "Enduro" steht. Es sind etablierte Begriffe auf die man in sämtlichen englischsprachigen Foren trifft, egal ob Kanada, USA oder GB.

@odysseus 
Mal wieder ein schön lesenswerter Beitrag von Dir - Danke! 

Ich bin ehrlich: Das Spitfire hat alles was ein Trailbike für mich braucht - nicht zuviel Federweg, der aber kinematisch toll gemacht ist, moderne sehr aggressive Geometrie und, bis auf die Geo-Verstellung (mit Laufradgrößen-Option), frei von Gimmicks und Firlefanz. Da neue Kaufanreize zu setzen dürfte sehr schwer werden.
Allerdings habe ich richtig Lust am ICB 2.0 "mitzuwirken" und hoffe die ein oder andere Erfahrung mit einzubringen, selbst wenn ich vielleicht kein potentieller Kunde am Ende bin. 

Viele Grüße
Toddy


----------



## Liry (8. Mai 2014)

McLeod Dämpfer für Hinten und Mattoc auf 140mm für die Front.
Bin gespannt, was für ein Geometrie-Vorschlag kommen wird.
Fettes Steuerrohr mit platz für Winkelsatz und Flipchips am Hinterbau werden wohl Pflicht werden, um die verschiedenen Geschmäcker zu treffen


----------



## Pintie (8. Mai 2014)

komisch meinen Geschmack triffst du wenn es nicht verstellbar ist. 
KISS


----------



## getriebesand (8. Mai 2014)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......


----------



## alleyoop (8. Mai 2014)

Also mir gefällt die Richtung sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rass (8. Mai 2014)

Ich bin auch nicht so der Fan von tausend Verstellmöglichkeiten. Manchmal mehr Gewicht und wirklich nutzen das die wenigsten (bei mir im Freundeskreis  ).  Solide Geometrie und ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## Hrabnar (8. Mai 2014)

...wenn ich mir so anschau was tagtäglich bei mir so im Montageständer hängt, bekomm ich das große (Ver-)Zweifeln...bei geschätzt ca. 80% der Kundenräder sind Einstellmöglichkeiten eher zum Schlechtermachen der Räder da...
Der "normale" Konsumer im Radladen nutzt entweder nicht die Hälfte der Möglichkeiten oder verstellt sie derart, das das Fahrverhalten extrem negativ beeinflusst wird...und die Erfahrungen als Servicemechaniker auf diversen  Veranstaltungen mit Amateurbeteiligung haben mich auch nicht eines Besseren belehrt...
Von daher: EINE Laufradgröße, gute Hinterbaukinematik (ohne die Notwendigkeit viel über den Dämpfer kaschieren zu müssen), möglichst keine Geo-Verstellmöglichkeiten...keep it simple, stupid
An die Zweifler unter euch...fahrt bitte mal ein optimal eingestelltes  Banshee Prime, Speci Camber Evo oder Pyga OneTen auf dem normalen Durchschnitstrail...


----------



## Speziazlizt (8. Mai 2014)

Hui, auf der letzten Seite zum ersten mal konstruktive Beiträge - Hut ab.

Bzgl. der Verstellbarkeiten bin ich auch keine Freund. Es kann keine wahre Lösung geben, es ist immer ein Kompromiss. Sei es mehr Gewicht, erhöhter Preis weil aufwendiger zu produzieren und und und. Einzig bei dem schon vorgeschlagenem 1.5" Steuerrohr um einen Winkelsteuersatz verbauen zu können sehe ich keinen Nachteil. Es seidem, es gibt auch Winkelsteuersätze für den Tapered Standard 

Wie auch schon angesprochen - beim Design (Aussehen) muss dringend etwas neues/anderes her im Vergleich zur bestehenden Produktpalette. 
Sowohl das Blur als auch das 5010 Video machen schon richtig Lust darauf auf einem solchen Rad dahin zu reiten.


----------



## ONE78 (8. Mai 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> ... möglichst keine Geo-Verstellmöglichkeiten...keep it simple, stupid...



+1
Genau mein reden! Eingelenker mit kinematikptimierung für 1x antrieb.

==> leicht, steif, wartungsarm

so wie ein orange mit kurzen streben und 29zoll


----------



## chorge (8. Mai 2014)

Dennoch fände ich ne absenkbare Gabel schon sinnvoll - so, dass sie im abgesenkten Modus etwa dem Federweg des Hinterbaues entspricht, und in der Position die Winkel steil wie bei nem sportlichen AM werden, wohingegen ausgefahren die Werte in Richtung Enduro gehen...

Ob 1x vorne wirklich sein MUSS?!?!?!


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Mai 2014)

Das mit vorne 1-fach oder 2-fach oder 3-fach wird bestimmt noch fair 'ausgebattelt' werden. Vor- und Nachteile hat ja alles. Na, schaun wir mal was da noch alles ausdiskutiert werden darf, nach Samstag


----------



## Piefke (8. Mai 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> +1
> Genau mein reden! Eingelenker mit kinematikptimierung für 1x antrieb.
> 
> ==> leicht, steif, wartungsarm
> ...


Bitte KEIN Eingelenker - das ist Schnee von vorgestern.
Was ist an einem Eingelneker wartungsärmer als an einem Viergelenker? - vernünftige Lager halten locker eine Saison und ob ich zwei Lager wechsel oder 8 ist dann auch egal.


----------



## veraono (8. Mai 2014)

Manomann 17 Seiten , ich geb auf. 
Kann jemand alle 10 Seiten ein Review derselben schreiben?


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Mai 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Manomann 17 Seiten , ich geb auf.
> Kann jemand alle 10 Seiten ein Review derselben schreiben?


Immer der, der fragt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rass (8. Mai 2014)

chorge schrieb:


> Dennoch fände ich ne absenkbare Gabel schon sinnvoll - so, dass sie im abgesenkten Modus etwa dem Federweg des Hinterbaues entspricht, und in der Position die Winkel steil wie bei nem sportlichen AM werden, wohingegen ausgefahren die Werte in Richtung Enduro gehen...
> 
> Ob 1x vorne wirklich sein MUSS?!?!?!



Also ich meine eher Verzicht auf Flipchips, variable Ausfallenden, Exzenterbuchsen und was es noch alles gibt...


----------



## Pintie (8. Mai 2014)

noch mal kurz was zum Thema Umfrage mit IP Filter...
Gibt da ja so eine ärgerliche Entwicklung bei den Internet Anbietern.
Habe in letzter Zeit öfter das Problem das sich z.b. hier in München bei Mnet viele leute eine IP adresse teilen. 
Gibt dann so lustige Dinge wie das man keine Email adresse einrichten kann weil die Meinen das zu viele Anfragen von dieser einen IP adresse kommen.

Fazit: kann gut passieren das dann in Großstädten einige Stimmen gelöscht werden obwohl die gar nicht von einem waren.


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Mai 2014)

Weil es ja gerne hier und da erwähnt wird...Huber-Buchsen sollten imo gesetzt sein


----------



## Hrabnar (8. Mai 2014)

chorge schrieb:


> Dennoch fände ich ne absenkbare Gabel schon sinnvoll - so, dass sie im abgesenkten Modus etwa dem Federweg des Hinterbaues entspricht, und in der Position die Winkel steil wie bei nem sportlichen AM werden, wohingegen ausgefahren die Werte in Richtung Enduro gehen...
> 
> Ob 1x vorne wirklich sein MUSS?!?!?!


Also...Gabel ist mir recht Worscht, da kann ja jeder reinsteckern was er will...wenn's 'n 110-120mm 29er werden sollte, dann hätte ich für meinen Teil schon das Richtige ;-)

Mir wäre übrigens ein EC44 - ZS56 Steuerrohr am liebsten...dafür gibt's ja auch entsprechende Winkelsteuersätze für die Highspeedjunkies mit Geradeausambitionen...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. Mai 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Bitte KEIN Eingelenker - das ist Schnee von vorgestern.
> Was ist an einem Eingelneker wartungsärmer als an einem Viergelenker? - vernünftige Lager halten locker eine Saison und ob ich zwei Lager wechsel oder 8 ist dann auch egal.



 Bis heute sind die meisten Bikes Eingelenker. Vor allem, die, die hoch gelobt werden.


----------



## Hrabnar (8. Mai 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Bis heute sind die meisten Bikes Eingelenker. Vor allem, die, die hoch gelobt werden.


Aha...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (8. Mai 2014)

Ein bisschen variabilität und flexibilität beim radl find ich jetzt eigentlich nicht so verkehrt


----------



## m2000 (8. Mai 2014)

Da hatter recht der @Tyrolens


----------



## esta (8. Mai 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Weil es ja gerne hier und da erwähnt wird...Huber-Buchsen sollten imo gesetzt sein


Sinnvoll wär das allemal nur würde das den montage Aufwand schon ordentlich erhöhen mit andere Buchsen einpressen etc.  
In meinen Augen von der Preis/Leistung her gesehen das beste Update was man seinem Bike gönnen kann.


----------



## m2000 (8. Mai 2014)

Ich empfehle dem Hrabanar, oder so, und dem Piefke mal den Unterschied zw. ein und vier Gelenker zu lernen


----------



## esta (8. Mai 2014)

Die meisten kennen halt keinen unterschied zwischen nem horstlink system und nem abgestützten eingelenker.


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Mai 2014)

m2000 schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dem Hrabanar, oder so, und dem Piefke mal den Unterschied zw. ein und vier Gelenker zu lernen


Wie so oft im Leben, entscheiden auch hier meist nur ein paar Zentimeter sorry btt


----------



## DownhillTeddy98 (8. Mai 2014)

seh ich das richtig? ihr wollt das bike so leicht wie möglich bauen und ballert dann da 650b laufräder rein oder gar 29er??  wenn der unterschied doch zwischen 650b und 26 zoll nicht so groß sein soll dann kann man da doch ordentlich gewicht sparen oder sehe ich das falsch? außerdem, wenn 650b besser für ein verspieltes bike sind, warum hab ich, bis jetzt zumindest (kann auch sein dass ich ungebildet bin), noch kein 650b dirtbike gesehen? die dinger sind ja wohl der inbegriff von verpspielt. Aber sonst find ich die idee wirklich sehr gelungen und bekomm bei dem gedanken auch direkt lust darauf mit so nem reinen spass fully mal ein paar flowcountry trails, oder wie die dinger heissen, zu shreddern


----------



## m2000 (8. Mai 2014)

@Trail Surfer


----------



## Scherge (8. Mai 2014)

Wie schon bei ICB 1.0 schlage ich erneut eine Rahmenkonstruktion à la Rocky Mountain ETS-X vor, nur in modern, d.h. mit besserer Konstruktion der Lager und Wippen sowie mit X-12 Steckachse am Hinterbau. Die Steifigkeits- und Haltbarkeitsprobleme, die zumindest die ersten beiden Generationen der ETS-X-Reihe hatten, sollten so in den Griff zu bekommen sein. Der Federweg des ETS-X am Hinterbau lag zuletzt bei etwa 130mm, auch das sollte heute bis 140mm aufzustocken sein. Klarer Nachteil gegenüber Eingelenkern: Aufwendigere Lagertechnik, tendenziell höheres Gewicht. Klarer Vorteil: Geile Hinterbau-Kinematik, Platz für einen Umwerfer für all jene, denen 1x11 nicht genügt, sollte auch ausreichend da sein und eine Variante mit Pinion-Getriebe wäre problemlos möglich. Sofern endlich mal die Entwicklung/Freigabe für eine gescheite Spannfunktion erfolgt, könnte man das Ganze bei der Getriebe-Variante dann sogar noch mit Riemen statt Kette kombinieren. Zugegeben, hört sich momentan vielleicht noch nach Zukunftsmusik an, aber ich glaube, dass dies in Zukunft genau der Standard sein wird und wie geil wäre es, wenn das ICB 2.0 auch in Puncto Innovation ein Vorreiter wäre.

VG


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. Mai 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Aha...



Cannondale, Trek, DeVinci, Scott, ...

Wie gesagt, bei einer Mini-Raderhebungskurve von 130 mm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (8. Mai 2014)

Also, die Kinematik und Geometrie sind die wirklich entscheidenden Faktoren!

Zur Geometrie möchte ich jetzt noch keine konkreten Wünsche äussern - das kommt ja noch. Genauso für die Kinematik ...

Was den Hinterbau betrifft würde ich keinen klassischen Eingelenker à la Orange oder Santa Cruz nehmen. Der optimale Drehpunkt und die Hebellage für die Dämpfer sind relativ fixiert und lassen nicht wirklich viel Spielraum. Diese Hinterbauten sind sicher schön sensibel im Ansprechen und auch sehr antriebsneutral, allerdings auch sehr anfällig für Pedalrückschlag und Bremsstempeln. Wenn Eingelenker, dann bitte mit Dämpferanlenkung über Umlenkung (Mehrgelenker), da diese Antriebseinflüsse deutlich mehr entkoppeln und oft verwindungssteifer sind. Nach meiner Erfahrung sind relative Bremsneutralität, möglichst kein Pedalrückschlag und ein steifer Hinterbau bei reduziertem Federweg ziemlich erstrebenswerte Attribute, gerade wenn man sich doch mal in sehr ruppiges Gelände wagt.
Ansonsten bin ich für Mehrgelenker oder Horst-Link Hinterbauten. Inwieweit Systeme à la Virtueller Drehpunkt oder ABP/Split-Pivot in Frage kämen, wäre mal interessant zu wissen ... !!!
Wartungsarmut ist heute, glaube ich, kein wirkliches Argument mehr. Dafür gibt es genügend qualitativ gut gedichtete Lager die langlebig sind wenn man sie halbwegs pflegt.

Begrüßenswert fände ich einen Antrieb welcher noch eine Umwerfer-Option bietet. Über Direct-Mount lässt sich doch bestimmt Bauraum sparen? Zumindest baut mein Low-Direct-Mount Umwerfer sehr kompakt und funktioniert tadellos. 1-fach Antriebe sind damit so oder so kompatibel und man hätte die Wahlfreiheit.


----------



## Hrabnar (8. Mai 2014)

m2000 schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dem Hrabanar, oder so, und dem Piefke mal den Unterschied zw. ein und vier Gelenker zu lernen


...ignore :-B 


DownhillTeddy98 schrieb:


> seh ich das richtig? ihr wollt das bike so leicht wie möglich bauen und ballert dann da 650b laufräder rein oder gar 29er??  wenn der unterschied doch zwischen 650b und 26 zoll nicht so groß sein soll dann kann man da doch ordentlich gewicht sparen oder sehe ich das falsch? außerdem, wenn 650b besser für ein verspieltes bike sind, warum hab ich, bis jetzt zumindest (kann auch sein dass ich ungebildet bin), noch kein 650b dirtbike gesehen? die dinger sind ja wohl der inbegriff von verpspielt. Aber sonst find ich die idee wirklich sehr gelungen und bekomm bei dem gedanken auch direkt lust darauf mit so nem reinen spass fully mal ein paar flowcountry trails, oder wie die dinger heissen, zu shreddern


Stellt sich aber auch die Frage...warum fahren wohl die DH-Jungs immer mehr 650b...und auf "verspielten" Kursen werden die teilweise immernoch von 29ern versägt...so Scheiße kann's ja dann auch wieder net sein.
Das ursprüngliche Dirtbike hatte übrigens 20" Laufräder ;-)


----------



## m2000 (8. Mai 2014)

Haaalllooooo 26" ist tot!!! Ja die Industrie schreibt es uns vor. Findet euch damit ab. Kein vernünftiger Hersteller bringt noch so etwas auf den Markt. Mir gefällt es auch nicht aber im Gegensatz zu euch aufdembodenrumrollerundhysterischrumschreiern hab ich es akzeptiert. Also lieber 27,5 als twenty nein!!!! 
P.s. für Alle die Marktwirtschaft nicht verstehen: Specialized, im speziellen Mike Synard (der Chef, El Commandante, der Obermotz) von dem großen S. musste auf Druck seiner Händler 27,5 auf den Markt bringen. Cannondale hat auch nachgezogen. Für Alle anderen: mimimimimi....


----------



## culoduro (8. Mai 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Also...Gabel ist mir recht Worscht, da kann ja jeder reinsteckern was er will...wenn's 'n 110-120mm 29er werden sollte, dann hätte ich für meinen Teil schon das Richtige ;-)
> 
> Mir wäre übrigens ein EC44 - ZS56 Steuerrohr am liebsten...dafür gibt's ja auch entsprechende Winkelsteuersätze für die Highspeedjunkies mit Geradeausambitionen...



+1


----------



## DownhillTeddy98 (8. Mai 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> ...ignore :-B
> 
> Stellt sich aber auch die Frage...warum fahren wohl die DH-Jungs immer mehr 650b...und auf "verspielten" Kursen werden die teilweise immernoch von 29ern versägt...so Scheiße kann's ja dann auch wieder net sein.
> Das ursprüngliche Dirtbike hatte übrigens 20" Laufräder ;-)




Ich denk mal, da die jungs ja wirklich am limit fahren, werden die den kleinen vorhandenen vorteil der 650b laufräder nutzen auch wenn sie dann halt etwas schwerer sind. für mich gilt ja immer noch das prinzip, je mehr masse, desto schneller gehts bergab  und das mit den ur-dirtbikes wusste ich nicht, danke wieder was gelernt


----------



## Hrabnar (8. Mai 2014)

DownhillTeddy98 schrieb:


> Ich denk mal, da die jungs ja wirklich am limit fahren, werden die den kleinen vorhandenen vorteil der 650b laufräder nutzen auch wenn sie dann halt etwas schwerer sind. für mich gilt ja immer noch das prinzip, je mehr masse, desto schneller gehts bergab  und das mit den ur-dirtbikes wusste ich nicht, danke wieder was gelernt


Die hießen und heißen immernoch BMX ;-)


----------



## DownhillTeddy98 (8. Mai 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Die hießen und heißen immernoch BMX ;-)


achso du meinst die bmx dinger  ich hab doch glatt gedacht du meinst das wären dirt rahmen wie heute, oder ähnlich, mit 20"  aber bmx ist ja wieder etwas anderes


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Übrigens:
> Ich mag den Begriff "surfiges Fahrverhalten", er beschreibt sehr gut dieses Gefühl, mit richtig Gas entspannt Trails zu fahren. Um den neuen Hassbegriff "Trailbike" zu meiden (uns fiel nichts passenderes ein), würde ich gerne Trailsurfer oder Surfbike etablieren ;-)



+



> Die Namensfindungsphase können wir dann überspringen.



Trailsurfer 

Schon wieder viel Zeit gespart

G.


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Mai 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Trailsurfer
> 
> Schon wieder viel Zeit gespart
> 
> G.


Lizenzgebühren bitte am rechten Platz hinterlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (8. Mai 2014)

Jungs, wie es ausschaut bin ich morgen in Winterberg. Muss ja mal wieder den Federweg von meinem Enduro ausnutzen
edit: soll eine Aufforderung sein, mich anzuquatschen und live zu diskutieren. Fanes mit gelbem Sennes Schriftzug...


----------



## m2000 (8. Mai 2014)

Danke Basti. Btw. Ab Mo ist mein Urlaub vorbei. Dann jibbet wieder Trailsuche auf Gomera #instagram und #facebook


----------



## Hrabnar (8. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Jungs, wie es ausschaut bin ich morgen in Winterberg. Muss ja mal wieder den Federweg von meinem Enduro ausnutzen
> edit: soll eine Aufforderung sein, mich anzuquatschen und live zu diskutieren. Fanes mit gelbem Sennes Schriftzug...


Dann man viel Spaß Basti...


----------



## Ti-Max (8. Mai 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Also, die Kinematik und Geometrie sind die wirklich entscheidenden Faktoren!


 
Geo geht schnell, brauchen die nur vom 5010 abschreiben 

Aber da werden viele nicht mit klarkommen, da nicht lang und flach genug ...


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Mai 2014)

Geh doch kaufen...bitte


----------



## Hrabnar (8. Mai 2014)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Geo geht schnell, brauchen die nur vom 5010 abschreiben
> 
> Aber da werden viele nicht mit klarkommen, da nicht lang und flach genug ...


Der Trend geht ja zu 63Grad LW und 250mm Tretlagerhöhe :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (8. Mai 2014)

Bei 550mm Reach und 1400mm Radstand und 78 Grad Sitzwinkel, in M


----------



## Ti-Max (8. Mai 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Geh doch kaufen...bitte


 Hab schon, ähnliche Geo, passt


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Mai 2014)

Noch 5x d(r)ummrumlabern und diese Seite ist auch voll


----------



## Ti-Max (8. Mai 2014)

Kollege, das mit der Geo vom 5010 war durchaus ernst gemeint, auch wenn dies Dein Weltbild zerstört...


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Mai 2014)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Kollege, das mit der Geo vom 5010 war durchaus ernst gemeint, auch wenn dies *Dein Weltbild* zerstört...


Bitte mehr darüber...wir haben diese Seite gleich voll


----------



## Ti-Max (8. Mai 2014)

Geh mal an Dir selbst versuchen, hilft vielleicht...


----------



## ONE78 (8. Mai 2014)

Wir waren doch schon fast bei konstruktiv...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. Mai 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Was den Hinterbau betrifft würde ich keinen klassischen Eingelenker à la Orange oder Santa Cruz nehmen. Der optimale Drehpunkt und die Hebellage für die Dämpfer sind relativ fixiert und lassen nicht wirklich viel Spielraum.
> 
> Diese Hinterbauten sind sicher schön sensibel im Ansprechen und auch sehr antriebsneutral, allerdings auch sehr anfällig für Pedalrückschlag und Bremsstempeln.
> 
> Wenn Eingelenker, dann bitte mit Dämpferanlenkung über Umlenkung (Mehrgelenker), da diese Antriebseinflüsse deutlich mehr entkoppeln und oft verwindungssteifer sind. Nach meiner Erfahrung sind relative Bremsneutralität, möglichst kein Pedalrückschlag und ein steifer Hinterbau bei reduziertem Federweg ziemlich erstrebenswerte Attribute, gerade wenn man sich doch mal in sehr ruppiges Gelände wagt.




Erste Aussage stimmt, aber ich denke, wenn wir den schön linear machen, haben alle etwas davon. Progression kommt ja dann über das einstellbare Luftvolumen. Eine stärkere Progression in der Dämpfung brauchen wir hier, denke ich, nicht. Ist ja kein DH Bike. 

Zweite Aussage: Antriebsneutral ist nicht unbedingt vorteilhaft. Wenn du Pedalvorschlag willst, musst du ein Specialized kaufen. Allerdings verschenkt das etwas Performance. Hängt aber nur davon ab, wo du den Drehpunkt hin legst. Bei 1-fach ist das ganz easy. 

Mehrgelenker können die Antriebseinflüsse nicht entkoppeln. Ich kann mir das jedenfalls nicht erklären. Selbst mit dem Bremsmoment ist das so eine Sache. 

Aber wie gesagt, bei nur 130 mm Federweg muss man bei der Kinematik keine Bocksprünge machen. Außer man will. Oder der Kunde will's.


----------



## Pintie (8. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Fanes mit gelbem Sennes Schriftzug...


und wieviel " LRS ? 

Weil hier so viel schon Rahmenversionen diskutiert werden....

Alutech hat ja bisher vor allem viergelenker mit Horst...
Will man das so weiter führen oder steht da sowas wie VPP zur Diskussion?
Ich persönlich könnte mir da sehr gut einen VPP vorstellen. so a la Propain mit weniger Federweg.

Was ich bei so einem Bike extrem gut fände, auch wenns 20g mehr hat, Kegelrollenlager als Hauptlager.


----------



## duc-mo (8. Mai 2014)

Also wenn das On One Codeine 29er euer Benchmark ist, dann bin ich voll dabei. 
Mein Ideal wäre ein 29er mit kurzer Kettenstrebe, 130mm hinten (aber bitte mit konventionellen Dämpfer ala Monach(+) und als 4-Gelenker), eine Pike vorn (Federweg egal), mit Umwerfer (absolut Pflicht), flachem LW aber bitte keinen ewig langen Reach. Das Ganze in ein schönes Alu Kleid gesteckt, da könnte ich schwach werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (8. Mai 2014)

Viele wollen eine kurze Kettenstrebe, geht am besten mit 26".
Ach nein, das darf man ja hier nicht mehr sagen.
Das fahren nur noch die Ewig-Gestrigen.


----------



## ONE78 (8. Mai 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Also wenn das On One Codeine 29er euer Benchmark ist, dann bin ich voll dabei.
> Mein Ideal wäre ein 29er mit kurzer Kettenstrebe, 130mm hinten (aber bitte mit konventionellen Dämpfer ala Monach(+) ..., eine Pike vorn (Federweg egal), ...



Da muss ich voll zustimmen, das codeine mit kurzen streben und für leute über 185cm, zum selben o.ä. preis


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Mai 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Viele wollen eine kurze Kettenstrebe, geht am besten mit 26".
> Ach nein, das darf man ja hier nicht mehr sagen.
> Das fahren nur noch die Ewig-Gestrigen.


Schreiben / Sagen darf man hier noch alles, solange es nicht gegen die "guten Sitten" verstösst. Auch Pro-26 Zoll. Die Entscheidung dagegen sollte aber nicht als Diskriminierung wahrgenommen werden. Es ist letztendlich eine wirtschaftliche Entscheidung der Business-Partner.
Und wenn jemand glaubt, das IBC-Forum dient nicht auch wirtschaftlichen Zwecken..........darf ich das schreiben?


----------



## IceQ- (8. Mai 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Viele wollen eine kurze Kettenstrebe, geht am besten mit 26".
> Ach nein, das darf man ja hier nicht mehr sagen.
> Das fahren nur noch die Ewig-Gestrigen.


geht am besten, aber nicht nur 

Ich sehe es auch pragmatisch. Machen wir 26", so kauft es ausserhalb des IBC kaum wer das Produkt. Das Bike ist doch nicht _nur _für die Community gebaut, sondern wird mit ihr zusammen entwickelt. Dabei werden grobe Vorgaben gemacht. Ich würde diese akzeptieren und versuchen das beste (auch wenn es einem nicht passt) zu machen - es gibt noch viele Einflussmöglichkeiten auf das Rad. Mit Sicherheit bekommen wir nicht die längste Kettenstrebe der Welt am Ende, sondern eine die dem Anwendungsbereich soweit angepasst ist, wie es mögich ist.

@Trail Surfer das darfst du


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Mai 2014)

@IceQ- du hast jetzt ein bischen mein Weltbild gerettet...puh...


----------



## Piefke (8. Mai 2014)

Na mal sehen wie lange der 29er und der 27,5er Hype hält?

Vor Jahren hieß es:
1.5 Steuerohre
DC-Schalt-Bremshebel
Invers-Schaltwerke
SPV
...
sind ab jetzt das Maß der Dinge. Und was ist heute noch davon da?


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Mai 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Na mal sehen wie lange der 29er und der 27,5er Hype hält?
> 
> Vor Jahren hieß es:
> 1.5 Steuerohre
> ...


Bis der Hype rüber ist, sind wir schon beim ICB06...schätze ich mal


----------



## Pintie (8. Mai 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Bis der Hype rüber ist, sind wir schon beim ICB06...schätze ich mal


das ist dann das Fatbike Fully mit 30*5" Reifen, 80mm extrastraffen Federweg vorne und hinten und 4 Flaschenhaltern.
name wird trailbomber


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> das ist dann das Fatbike Fully mit 30*5" Reifen, 80mm extrastraffen Federweg vorne und hinten und 4 Flaschenhaltern.
> name wird *trailbomber*


habe gehört das Mz sich den Namen hat schützen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (8. Mai 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Na mal sehen wie lange der 29er und der 27,5er Hype hält?
> 
> Vor Jahren hieß es:
> 1.5 Steuerohre
> ...



Na also, mit diesem historischen Wissen in der Hinterhand kannst Du Dich doch entspannt zurücklehnen und die Entwicklung gelassen beobachten, anstelle hier im Forum eine schon gefallene Entscheidung belächeln zu müssen. 

Ich z.B. hab Bock auf etwas mit größeren Laufrädern, weil ich die Dinger ausprobiert habe und weil sie auf andere Weise Spass machen als 26er. Und Orbea baut 420er Kettenstreben beim Rallon mit 27.5, Speci 430er beim 29er Enduro usw. Es geht, und sie müssen auch nicht ultrakurz sein...


----------



## ONE78 (8. Mai 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Wir waren doch schon fast bei konstruktiv...



Ich zitiere mich jetzt einfach jedes mal neu


----------



## Hrabnar (8. Mai 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Na mal sehen wie lange der 29er und der 27,5er Hype hält?
> 
> Vor Jahren hieß es:
> 1.5 Steuerohre
> ...


Dann kannst du's ja getrost aussitzen ;-)


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Mai 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Erste Aussage stimmt, aber ich denke, wenn wir den schön linear machen, haben alle etwas davon. Progression kommt ja dann über das einstellbare Luftvolumen. Eine stärkere Progression in der Dämpfung brauchen wir hier, denke ich, nicht. Ist ja kein DH Bike.
> 
> Zweite Aussage: Antriebsneutral ist nicht unbedingt vorteilhaft. Wenn du Pedalvorschlag willst, musst du ein Specialized kaufen. Allerdings verschenkt das etwas Performance. Hängt aber nur davon ab, wo du den Drehpunkt hin legst. Bei 1-fach ist das ganz easy.
> 
> ...



Hi Tyrolens,

ich denke der angedachte Einsatzzweck erfordert sogar eine recht hohe Progression. Das Bike soll ja durchaus aggressiv bewegt werden und bei dem geringen Federweg schlägt der Hinterbau zu leicht durch wenn es zu linear ist. Und den Dämpfer komplett zuspacern wäre im Sinne der thermischen Stabilität nicht vorteilhaft.

Da sehe ich auch das Problem der Eingelenker á la Orange... durch die große Hebellänge und damit verbundene geringe Winkeländerung ist es schwierig eine hohe Progression aufzubauen. Habe eben mal in der Online Datenbank von Linkage geschaut und zwei Orange Bikes gecheckt... die sind beide sogar ziemlich degressiv (wobei ich nicht weiß, wie genau die Daten sind... da kann ja jeder Sachen online stellen).

Generell können die verschiedenen Systeme die Antriebseinflüsse nur in einem bestimmten Arbeitspunkt entkoppeln (wenn man mal von einer gleichförmigen Antriebsleistung ausgehen könnte)... din der Praxis kommen dann noch die Einflüsse des Fahrers dazu, die sehr individuell und nahezu unmöglich zu Erfassen sind. Besonders schwer wiegt zusätzlich auch das krasse Gewichtsverhältnis von Fahrer zu Bike und die große Bandbreite an Fahrergewichten und Fahrergrößen (Schwerpunkthöhe!!)
Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht, die Hinterbauten so auszulegen, dass der Kettenzug im Bergaufgang einen leicht verhärtenden (ausfedernden) Einfluss auf den Hinterbau ausübt. Damit lässt sich die Körperbewegung in gewissen Grenzen kompensieren, ohne dass sich das Fahrwerk zu stark verhärtet.
Aber dazu gibts auch mehr Infos bei der Fahrwerksdiskussion!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## duc-mo (8. Mai 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Viele wollen eine kurze Kettenstrebe, geht am besten mit 26".
> Ach nein, das darf man ja hier nicht mehr sagen.
> Das fahren nur noch die Ewig-Gestrigen.



Meine Güte immer diese Polemik... Muss man denn bei jedem Kommentar die möglichen Vorteile eines 26er ausschlachten???

Ja, ich hatte bisher nur 26er und war auch immer zufrieden, aber die 29er die ich bisher gefahren bin haben einfach mächtig viel Spaß gemacht und ich hab einfach keine Lust mehr auf noch ein weiteres 26er im Stall...

Wer ein 26er will, der hat unendlich viel Auswahl inkl. dem ersten ICB, also spamt hier nicht rum, nur weil euch 27 und 29" nicht passen. Ihr müsst euch hier doch nicht beteiligen und ehrlich gesagt fänd ich es sogar gut, wenn sich die Leute raushalten, die eh kein Interesse an dem Bikekonzept haben und nur auf Kravall aus sind...


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Mai 2014)

Bitte drüber stehen...leben und leben lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (8. Mai 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Manomann 17 Seiten , ich geb auf.
> Kann jemand alle 10 Seiten ein Review derselben schreiben?



Ab Seite 16 wurde es konstruktiv!


----------



## konsti-d (8. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Tyrolens,
> 
> ich denke der angedachte Einsatzzweck erfordert sogar eine recht hohe Progression. Das Bike soll ja durchaus aggressiv bewegt werden und bei dem geringen Federweg schlägt der Hinterbau zu leicht durch wenn es zu linear ist. Und den Dämpfer komplett zuspacern wäre im Sinne der thermischen Stabilität nicht vorteilhaft.
> 
> ...


warum nicht eher linear und von Anfang an bockhart? Wär das nicht so was wie Hardtailfeeling? Ne Menge Popp, Agilität, ruppig zu fahren mit Reserven, nur wenn´s dicker kommt -alá Slopestyler. 
Wär doch mal was anderes neues, vielleicht witzigeres als die 08/15-Bügel- oder fein-ansprech-Variante. 
Sollte man auf jeden Fall auch mal in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## StillPad (9. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Au mann. Das Sitzrohr wird um den gleichen Winkel flacher, das Steuerrohr kommt hoch. Das ist ein Rattenschwanz. Kurz die gute 26" Geo wir plötzlich garnicht mehr so gut in 27.5 Noch ok, aber definitiv hinter dem 26".
> Und andersrum scheint es auch nicht vernünftig zu funzen wie @odysseus  schreibt.
> 
> Aber du darfst gerne weiter versuchen es dir schön zu reden.



Das ist mir auch klar das sich das Andere mit verändert, ich halte es trotzdem zum vernachlässigen.

Die Gründe dafür sind die:
- verschiedene Sag Einstellungen der Fahrer
- unterschiedliche Einbauhöhen der Federgabeln
- unterschiedlicher Federweg der Federgabel

Allein durch diese bei jeden Fahrer Grund verschiedene Einstellungen/Konfigurationen des Rades ändern sich die Winkel.

Solange ihr nur komplett Räder verkaufen wollte wo auch wirklich nur die eine Gabel drin sein wird, klappt es vielleicht, aber sobald die Leute rumbauen gehen die Idealwerte sofort flöten.

Mir geht es hier nicht darum 26" durchzusetzen, mein Vorschlag ist nur eine Möglichkeit zu finden beides zu vereinen.
Sei es mit Inlets oder einer anderen Wippe

Als ich mein Bike damals zusammengebaut habe, gab es weit und breit nur noch Slope Style Rahmen zu kaufen und jetzt schau dich mal um.
Kräht da heute noch ein Hahn nach?

Das ist genauso Marketing Müll wie die anderen Standards die jetzt mit aller Gewalt auf den Markt gebracht werden.
Warum bringt ihr kein 28" ? Da gibt es seit Jahren eine super Versorgung dank der vielen Trekking Rädern?

Für mich wird sich die Sache nun eh erledigen, ich glaube nicht das ich noch so ein Bike brauche wenn ich ein leichtes Enduro haben werde


----------



## mountainlion (9. Mai 2014)

Hab mir jetzt nicht alle Kommentare durchgelesen, deswegen vielleicht bissl was doppelt...

Mein Senf dazu:
- cooles Grundkonzept, ein schnelles wendiges Trailbike mit wenig Federweg aber dennoch nicht so ein Marathon Gerippe, gefällt mir
- @esta: Carbon Pinion Bike gibt es zumindest schon als Prototyp, aber Serie ist aus kostengründen ungewiss http://p.vitalmtb.com/photos/users/2/slideshows/7113/original_zerodeA.jpg?1392679917
- Würde auch eine getravelte Pike oder Mattoc mit dicken Standrohren und Steckachse bevorzugen mit genügend Fleisch auf den Rippen, als eine superleichte CC Gabel

bin gespannt was heraus kommt


----------



## iRider (9. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht sollte Alutech mal bei Felt nachfragen ob sie deren 559 EnduRAD Laufräder lizensieren können.
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/felt-bicycles-559-endurrad-enduro-specific-wheelsize-2014.html
Klingt ja so al wären die das nächste grosse Ding!


----------



## nuts (9. Mai 2014)

Habe endlich einen WLAN-Zugang gefunden (Bin nämlich das WE auf einem Seminar im Niemandsland östlich von Magdeburg...). Danke für die vielen Antworten (egal ob kontrovers oder nicht) und die rege Teilnahme an der Umfrage - das zeigt uns, dass euch das Thema interessiert und am Herzen liegt. Bisher haben wir schon richtig viele Stimmen, wir warten morgen noch ab und sehen dann was die Mehrheit will. Wir analysieren auch, ob es bspw. unter größeren Fahrern und Fahrerinnen einen anderen Trend gibt als unter kleineren, was die LRS-Größe angeht.


----------



## Hrabnar (9. Mai 2014)

Moin moin...
Stimmt...hab noch gar nicht dran gedacht...
Gr. S-M mit 130mm FW und 650b, Gr. L-XL 110-120mm FW und als 29er :-D 
DAFÜR!!!


----------



## trailterror (9. Mai 2014)

m2000 schrieb:


> Haaalllooooo 26" ist tot!!! Ja die Industrie schreibt es uns vor. Findet euch damit ab.



Nö...Warum sollten wir?

Und..so nebenbei...26' ist nämlich gar nicht tot  Es lebt


----------



## chorge (9. Mai 2014)

BITTE NICHT!!!!


Hrabnar schrieb:


> Moin moin...
> Stimmt...hab noch gar nicht dran gedacht...
> Gr. S-M mit 130mm FW und 650b, Gr. L-XL 110-120mm FW und als 29er :-D
> DAFÜR!!!


DAGEGEN!!!!
Wenn man schon zum Verzicht auf 26" von den Herstellern gezwungen wird, dann bitte nicht auch noch zu 29", nur weil man >180cm ist!!


----------



## Hrabnar (9. Mai 2014)

chorge schrieb:


> BITTE NICHT!!!!
> 
> DAGEGEN!!!!
> Wenn man schon zum Verzicht auf 26" von den Herstellern gezwungen wird, dann bitte nicht auch noch zu 29", nur weil man >180cm ist!!


Weil ja 29er sooo wenig Spaß machen...
Shredding the Specialized Camber EVO 29:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KainerM (9. Mai 2014)

esta schrieb:


> Die meisten kennen halt keinen unterschied zwischen nem horstlink system und nem abgestützten eingelenker.


Der Unterschied ist doch recht theoretischer Natur. Da reden wir von etwa einem Millimeter Hub über den ganzen Federweg - das macht's Kraut nicht fett. Der größere Unterschied besteht darin, dass beim Eingelenker ein vernünftiger Dämpfereinbau schwer ist - und man deswegen keine progressive Kennlinie schafft. Der abgestütze Eingelenker, wie du ihn nennst, (ich denke du meinst damit aber was anderes, nämlich einen Viergelenker ohne Horstlink) bietet aber die gleichen Möglichkeiten wie ein Horsti. Die Unterschiede in den Raderhebungskurven und Progressionskennlinien sind wohl eher klein, nur dass beim Horstlink zwei Lagerstellen für Flex am Hinterrad verantwortlich sind, beim "abgestützen Eingelenker" nur eines - ist also steifer.

Mfg


----------



## böser_wolf (9. Mai 2014)

Ich bin mal gespannt was hier raus kommt imo klingts wie mein banshee spitfire v1 mit650b kürzeren kettenstreben und haltbaren lagern......


----------



## Hrabnar (9. Mai 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist doch recht theoretischer Natur. Da reden wir von etwa einem Millimeter Hub über den ganzen Federweg - das macht's Kraut nicht fett. Der größere Unterschied besteht darin, dass beim Eingelenker ein vernünftiger Dämpfereinbau schwer ist - und man deswegen keine progressive Kennlinie schafft. Der abgestütze Eingelenker, wie du ihn nennst, (ich denke du meinst damit aber was anderes, nämlich einen Viergelenker ohne Horstlink) bietet aber die gleichen Möglichkeiten wie ein Horsti. Die Unterschiede in den Raderhebungskurven und Progressionskennlinien sind wohl eher klein, nur dass beim Horstlink zwei Lagerstellen für Flex am Hinterrad verantwortlich sind, beim "abgestützen Eingelenker" nur eines - ist also steifer.
> 
> Mfg


What? :-o


----------



## chorge (9. Mai 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Weil ja 29er sooo wenig Spaß machen...
> Shredding the Specialized Camber EVO 29:


Dir vielleicht!!! Mir NICHT!!!
Ich persönlich empfinde bereits 27.5" als Rückschritt, aber wenn's zukünftig sein muss noch erträglich. 29" fährt sich grauenvoll, wenn man schnelle Lastwechsel mag... Und ja, ich bin schon ein paar Probe gefahren! Bin 188cm und wiege 85kg...


----------



## KainerM (9. Mai 2014)

Schau dir mal an, wie klein der Verdrehungswinkel im Horst-Gelenk bzw. im hintersten Hinterbaugelenk ist - da reden wir von wenigen grad, mit noch dazu wenigen Zentimetern Hebellänge. Ein Horstlink sitzt irgendwo um die 2cm vor der Hinterachse, beim "abgestützten Eingelenker" sitzt es ein paar Zentimeter drüber. Da tut sich näherungsweise nichts - wir reden hier von 10-20cm Hub, da fällt diese Abweichung in den Kennlinien absolut nicht auf.

Mfg


----------



## Dakeyras (9. Mai 2014)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt was hier raus kommt imo klingts wie mein banshee spitfire v1 mit650b kürzeren kettenstreben und haltbaren lagern......



Stimmt es, dass das V1 einen recht starken Pedalrückschlag hat? 

Ich hätte nichts gegen ein Spitty V2 auf 650b optimiert, vorn 150, hinten 130, bisschen günstiger, bisschen leichter (durch Wegfall der wechselbaren Ausfallenden), Größe Bitte so, dass ich mit 178 und 84 SL nicht zwischen Rahmengröße M und L hänge  

Fahrwerk von Manitou wäre toll (mattoc + swinger of mcleod) 

Rahmenkit für unter 1300 wäre toll... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## culoduro (9. Mai 2014)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Stimmt es, dass das V1 einen recht starken Pedalrückschlag hat?
> 
> Ich hätte nichts gegen ein Spitty V2 auf 650b optimiert, vorn 150, hinten 130, bisschen günstiger, bisschen leichter (durch Wegfall der wechselbaren Ausfallenden), Größe Bitte so, dass ich mit 178 und 84 SL nicht zwischen Rahmengröße M und L hänge
> 
> ...



wär nicht sooo verkehrt, aber deutlich leichter!


----------



## null-2wo (9. Mai 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Da tut sich näherungsweise nichts - wir reden hier von 10-20cm Hub, da fällt diese Abweichung in den Kennlinien absolut nicht auf.
> 
> Mfg


was ist mit pedalrückschlag, bremsstempeln etc? da hab ich schon nen unterschied gemerkt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Tyrolens,
> 
> ich denke der angedachte Einsatzzweck erfordert sogar eine recht hohe Progression.
> 
> Da sehe ich auch das Problem der Eingelenker á la Orange... durch die große Hebellänge und damit verbundene geringe Winkeländerung ist es schwierig eine hohe Progression aufzubauen.



Mein, moin,

ja ja, einfach ist das nicht umzusetzen, aber wozu gibt es Ingenieure. 
Wäre aber nun doch glatt davon aus gegangen, dass eine harte HSC-Dämpfung einer starken Progression vorzuziehen ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hrabnar (9. Mai 2014)

Geil...noch nicht mal 8:00 und ich hab festgestellt: ich lese nur noch quer und lasse unkonstruktive Laufradgrößendiskusionen und gefährliches Halbwissen einfach links liegen...
Back in the day...


----------



## xTr3Me (9. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht, die Hinterbauten so auszulegen, dass der Kettenzug im Bergaufgang einen leicht verhärtenden (ausfedernden) Einfluss auf den Hinterbau ausübt. Damit lässt sich die Körperbewegung in gewissen Grenzen kompensieren, ohne dass sich das Fahrwerk zu stark verhärtet.



Bitte mach das unbedingt. Ich finde es gibt nichts besseres als einen Hinterbau der sich bergauf leicht aus dem SAG zieht. So bleibt man ordentlich auf dem Bike sitzen und kann gescheit pedalieren, auch bei steilen Rampen und ganz ohne absenkbare Gabeln.

---

Wenn es ein 29er mit kurzen Sitzstreben wird, dann wird vermutlich auch das Sitzrohr nicht durchgehend gerade verlaufen. Dh ohne eine Variostütze geht nichts. Problem an den Dingern ist, dass sie schwer sind, teuer, ein weiteres Teil, das kaputt gehen kann.. und man verliert 4 cm Höhe bei der minimalen einstellbaren Sattelhöhe. Ich versenke bergab den Sattel gerne komplett und kann den kaum tief genug bekommen. Ich denke es gibt genug Fahrer die das auch so sehen, aber auch genug, die sich daran gar nicht stören, wenn der Sattel regelmäßig die Beininnenseite massiert...


----------



## Dr_Stone (9. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Was ich bei so einem Bike extrem gut fände, auch wenns 20g mehr hat, Kegelrollenlager als Hauptlager.



Die Idee hattest nicht nur du. 
Wobei diese Lager (einfaches Kegelrollenlager) auch für Naben recht interessant wären.


----------



## Pintie (9. Mai 2014)

Ist halt so ein Bauteil wo die ganze Branche 20g spart. und das finde ich an der falschen stelle.
normale Kugelrollenlager sind halt eigentlich nicht dafür gedacht wofür sie im Rahmen verwendet werden.

Die Teile siehe Bild können auch Querkräfte vernünftig ab, und vorgespannt sind sie spielfrei.
man nehme noch gute Teile die 10 cent mehr kosten und es ist ein Bauteil das man lange Zeit vergessen kann.

Wäre mir die 5€ im Komplettbike und par gramm wert. Bikes an denen man dauernd warten muss nerven.

@Dr_Stone : und ja in Naben wäre das eigentlich auch das richtige...


----------



## mpmarv (9. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Wäre mir die 5€ im Komplettbike und par gramm wert. Bikes an denen man dauernd warten muss nerven.
> @Dr_Stone : und ja in Naben wäre das eigentlich auch das richtige...



Bikes, die andauernd gewartet werden müssen, bringen aber Gewinn. Und deswegen wird bei sowas gern mal gespart, die Masse läuft eben zum Händler und lässt es machen. Künstliche Obsoleszenz gibt es in nahezu jedem Bereich, wo Privathaushalte komsumieren.

Du wirst niemals ein billiges Versender oder Massenbike mit lebenslang haltbaren Teilen bekommen.

Ist doch wie bei Autos. Willst du ein Auto 200-300tkm problemlos fahren, musst du beim deutschen Premiumhersteller kaufen und halt etwas mehr zahlen. Kannst aber genauso ein Auto aus dem VW Konzern kaufen oder einen Franzosen, stehst halt öfter mal in der Werkstatt, weil die Lima, die Fensterheber, Keilriemen, Scheinwerfer, Auspuff, Radlager, Spurstangen, Stoßdämpfer + Federn, Lackierung... was auch immer nicht mehr taugen und getauscht werden müssen. Das was du über die Anschaffung sparst, holt sich der Hersteller über Wartung/Reparatur wieder.


----------



## böser_wolf (9. Mai 2014)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Stimmt es, dass das V1 einen recht starken Pedalrückschlag hat?



auf dem kleinem blatt wohl schon 
da ichs aber mit 32/15  rohloff fahr 
merk ich nix
steht eh zum verkauf
weil ich bin eh weg und fahr nur noch hardtail 
und lass mir einen rahmen bauen tiefes tretlager/ flacher lw /14cm federweg/kurze kettenstreben
ala btr ranger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (9. Mai 2014)

Wenn wir gerade beim Thema der Lagerung sind. Es wurde vorhergehend ja nun auch schon öfter erwähnt das ganze einfach zu halten (keine Verstellmöglichkeiten) Super wäre es, wenn man beim Punkt der Lagerung auf ein geeignetes Massenprodukt zurück greifen könnte - so wird einfach eine hohe Verfügbarkeit und ein günstiger Lagerwechsel sichergestellt.


----------



## KainerM (9. Mai 2014)

@Hrabnar: Mach das mal. Gefährliches Halbwissen... Hihi... Ich gebe zu, an Effekte wie Bremsstempeln mag ich heute morgen nicht gedacht haben. Gegfährlich ist da dran nichts.

@Merlin: Besser wär da wohl noch ein ordentlicher Aufbau mit Radial- und Axiallagern. Unsere Bike-Hinterbauten sind ja allesamt statisch überdefiniert - weil die Unart vorherrscht, jedes Lager müsse nur einen Freiheitsgrad besitzen (die Drehung um die Achse). Würde man da ein paar Freiheiten gewähren, dann wären solche Dinge wie der Wippenversatz am ICB 13 kein Problem gewesen. So müssen alle Bewegungsachsen parallel sein und auf eine Bezugsebene mittig sein. 

@Speziazlizt: Das sollte auf alle Fälle auf die Liste. War aber glaub ich beim echten ICB auch schon so.

mfg


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Mai 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist doch recht theoretischer Natur. Da reden wir von etwa einem Millimeter Hub über den ganzen Federweg - das macht's Kraut nicht fett. Der größere Unterschied besteht darin, dass beim Eingelenker ein vernünftiger Dämpfereinbau schwer ist - und man deswegen keine progressive Kennlinie schafft. Der abgestütze Eingelenker, wie du ihn nennst, (ich denke du meinst damit aber was anderes, nämlich einen Viergelenker ohne Horstlink) bietet aber die gleichen Möglichkeiten wie ein Horsti. Die Unterschiede in den Raderhebungskurven und Progressionskennlinien sind wohl eher klein, nur dass beim Horstlink zwei Lagerstellen für Flex am Hinterrad verantwortlich sind, beim "abgestützen Eingelenker" nur eines - ist also steifer.
> 
> Mfg



Soso. Alles Theorie, die paar mm auf die Herr Leitner Jahrelang ein Patent gehalten hat. Warum hat es dann überhaupt jemand verwendet und dafür Patentgebühren bezahlt, wenn der abgestützte Eingelenker genau die gleichen Eigenschaften hätte?
Eben weil die Position des Gelenks darüber entscheidet wo das Bremsmoment eingeleitet wird. In die Ketten- oder die Sitzstrebe. Das Horstlink trennt das Laufrad von der Kettenstrebe, beim Abgestützten Eingelenker sitzt die Radachse in der Kettenstrebe und die Umlenkung darüber, da arbeitet das Moment voll gegen die Federbewegung. Meinst du Kona hat jahrelang die klappernde Bremsmomentenabstützung zum Spass und wegen der Optik in ihre FR- und DH-Bikes gebaut? Nein die hat nämlich tatsächlich was gebracht.

Und null-2wo hat es ja anscheinend auch raus gefahren:


null-2wo schrieb:


> was ist mit pedalrückschlag, bremsstempeln etc? da hab ich schon nen unterschied gemerkt.



€dit:
Und der Wippenversatz im ICB lag nicht an den Lagerstellen bzw. deren axialen Position, sondern im Schweißverzug des im Unterrohr eingschweißten Lagerbocks der eine leichte Torsion hat und deshalb schief steht.


----------



## Pintie (9. Mai 2014)

@KainerM klar hast du recht mit dem überbestimmt.
wenn man aber mit radial und axial lagern anfängt gibt das wieder so ein passscheiben und einstell puzzle.
Trifft übrigens auch genau den Punkt warum ich immer für Kugelgelenke in den Dämpferaugen bin.


----------



## KainerM (9. Mai 2014)

@Lt.AnimalMother: Habsch doch schon geschrieben, dass ich daran heute Morgen im Halbschlaf net gedacht habe. An der Kinematik an sich ändert das trotzdem nicht all zu viel.

@Merlin7: Nix Passscheiben. Genau die sollen ja nicht rein - wenn der Hinterbau nicht gnadenlos überbestimmt ist, dann ist ein leichter Versatz ohne Folgen - eben so wie bei den Kugelgelenken in den Dämpferaufnahmen (finde ich auch gut, aber das Dämpferauge wird zu klein sein um da was vernünftiges umzusetzen). Allerdings muss man dann die Teile richtig auslegen - die Kettenstreben müssen dann verwindungssteif sein, die Sitzstreben hingegen weich (am besten zwei getrennte Streben). Nicht ganz easy umzusetzen, würde aber einiges an Vorteilen bringen.
Ich würd mir da einen ordentlichen Lagerverband am Hauptlager vorstellen (zwei Tonnenrollenlager plus EIN Axiallager), Kugelgelenke am Horstlink (Rollenlager sind an der Stelle völlig ungeeignet, wegen des viel zu geringen Verdrehwinkels), Kugelgelenke am Dämpfer, Lagerstelle Wippe-Horstlink  nur Radial gelagert, Wippenlager am Rahmen vermutlich mit Rillenkugellagern (Axialkräfte sollten da eher gering sein). Ist halt nur die Frage, wie gut das Umsetzbar ist (vor allem, wie schwer das wird. Ich würde vermuten, mit einer Carbonkettenstrebe sehr leicht).

Truvativ's GXP Lager sind ein schöne Beispiel, wie man "richtig" lagert: Vorspannung nicht über beide Kugellager, das antriebsseitige Lager ist ein reines Radiallager. Die Axialführung wid ausschließlich vom nicht-antriebsseitigen Lager hergestellt - das verhindert Verspannungen wenn die Lagergehäusebreite nicht passt.

mfg


----------



## Pintie (9. Mai 2014)

gibt da für den Dämpfer schon passendes...
aber... nur für 6mm Schrauben, und für 22mm breite Buchsen. weil die Schrauben sonst bei den ganzen 45mm breiten Wippen die Banane machen.

hatte selber Jahrelang kugelgelenke drin. nie ein Problem.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Soso. Alles Theorie, die paar mm auf die Herr Leitner Jahrelang ein Patent gehalten hat. Warum hat es dann überhaupt jemand verwendet und dafür Patentgebühren bezahlt, wenn der abgestützte Eingelenker genau die gleichen Eigenschaften hätte?
> Eben weil die Position des Gelenks darüber entscheidet wo das Bremsmoment eingeleitet wird. In die Ketten- oder die Sitzstrebe. Das Horstlink trennt das Laufrad von der Kettenstrebe, beim Abgestützten Eingelenker sitzt die Radachse in der Kettenstrebe und die Umlenkung darüber, da arbeitet das Moment voll gegen die Federbewegung. Meinst du Kona hat jahrelang die klappernde Bremsmomentenabstützung zum Spass und wegen der Optik in ihre FR- und DH-Bikes gebaut? Nein die hat nämlich tatsächlich was gebracht.




Leitner kommt aus dem Motorradsektor und hat in einer Zeit konstruiert, in der Dämpfer einfach Müll waren.
Du hast schon recht, das alles funktioniert so, aber eben in der Theorie und selbst dort sehr eingeschränkt. Das Bremsmoment kannst du nur durch eine ordentliche Bremsmomentabstützung entkoppeln. Ein Mehrgelenker kann hier nur die Symptome etwas kaschieren.

Noch mal: Bei straffen 130 mm ist das alles nicht so wichtig. Ganz im Gegenteil kann hier ein sehr aktiver Hinterbau sogar von Vorteil sein. Mal will es ja verspielt. 

Völlig anders sieht das bei DH-Bikes aus.


----------



## H.B.O (9. Mai 2014)

an alle die glauben dass abgestützte eingelenker der richtige weg sind: schaut euch mal die auswertungen auf dem linkage blog an (google translate ins englische oder deutsche reicht völlig). "Antirise" also verhärten beim bremsen ist hier ausnahmslos sehr hoch - ich find das störend. Split pivot und horstlink sind da besser, vpp nicht unbedingt.

wenn man zusätzlich noch will, dass der kettenzug wippen unterdrückt (antisquat)-will ich unbedingt, dann ist split pivot meist vorn. Norco hat das aber bei den neuen horstlinks gut hinbekommen und ich glaub sogar dass der neue alutech 29er auch ok ist. Conzentrische lagerung könnte aber mit patentproblemen einhergehen...herr weagle versteht keinen spaß und trek sowieso nicht.

Also: bleibt beim 4 gelenker und macht ihn new scool- nicht "antriebsneutral"


----------



## Ehrenfeld (9. Mai 2014)

DownhillTeddy98 schrieb:


> seh ich das richtig? ihr wollt das bike so leicht wie möglich bauen und ballert dann da 650b laufräder rein oder gar 29er??  wenn der unterschied doch zwischen 650b und 26 zoll nicht so groß sein soll dann kann man da doch ordentlich gewicht sparen oder sehe ich das falsch? außerdem, wenn 650b besser für ein verspieltes bike sind, warum hab ich, bis jetzt zumindest (kann auch sein dass ich ungebildet bin), noch kein 650b dirtbike gesehen? die dinger sind ja wohl der inbegriff von verpspielt. Aber sonst find ich die idee wirklich sehr gelungen und bekomm bei dem gedanken auch direkt lust darauf mit so nem reinen spass fully mal ein paar flowcountry trails, oder wie die dinger heissen, zu shreddern


Warum es keine 650b dirtbikes gibt: Drehungen, tailwhips und Co. Funktionieren mit großen Rädern einfach nicht so gut, zudem lassen sich die Vorteile von 650b auf den meist besenreinen Kursen (überrollverhalten, laufruhe...) einfach nicht wirklich Nutzen. Die Frage haben wir Kyle strait ebenfalls gestellt, interview folgt in Kürze.


----------



## H.B.O (9. Mai 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Leitner kommt aus dem Motorradsektor und hat in einer Zeit konstruiert, in der Dämpfer einfach Müll waren.
> Du hast schon recht, das alles funktioniert so, aber eben in der Theorie und selbst dort sehr eingeschränkt. Das Bremsmoment kannst du nur durch eine ordentliche Bremsmomentabstützung entkoppeln. Ein Mehrgelenker kann hier nur die Symptome etwas kaschieren.
> 
> Noch mal: Bei straffen 130 mm ist das alles nicht so wichtig. Ganz im Gegenteil kann hier ein sehr aktiver Hinterbau sogar von Vorteil sein. Mal will es ja verspielt.
> ...




Haha Tyrolens , wir sind wieder komplett unterschiedlicher meinung, dass so ein teil abgeht braucht man antisquat und wenn man wenig federweg hat dann sollte er beim bremsen auch noch da sein. das verhärten beim eingelenker ist in der regel doppelt so hoch wie beim 4 gelenker, also deutlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (9. Mai 2014)

Kann mir mal jemand erklären, weshalb Gleitlager (mit Abschmiernippel!!!) vielleicht keine Option sind? Ich würde lieber alle paar Wochen die Fettpresse ansetzen und alle 1-2 Jahre billige Gleitlagereinsätze tauschen, als dauernd irgendwelche Kugellager nachzufetten, aus- und einzupressen, dazu auch noch einzukleben, damit nichts knarzt und am Ende bei jedem Mal festellen zu müssen, dass sich aufgrund der geringen Radialbewegung die Kugeln bereits in die Lagerschalen eingearbeitet haben.

Kann dann noch jemand die Nachteile von VPP erklären?


----------



## powderJO (9. Mai 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Vergiss es, die Entscheidungen sind schon getroffen. Die Community hat nichts zu melden - wir sind nur Werbeträger!



so ist es. vorgaben innerhalb derer man entwickeln kann sind gut und wichtig, wenn so ein projekt erfolgreich werden soll - das hier ist aber kein usergetriebenes entwicklungsprojekt mehr. sondern einfach auch nur noch marketing, pr und ein bisschen kostenlose marktforschung innerhalb der zielgruppe.


----------



## Pintie (9. Mai 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand erklären, weshalb Gleitlager (mit Abschmiernippel!!!) vielleicht keine Option sind?


Ich bin sehr wohl ein freund von Gleitlagern am bike. Das Problem ist das die Teile viel höhere Fertigungstoleranzen beim Rahmen brauchen. Wenn da die Passungen im Rahmen nur leicht daneben sind gibts nur ärger. 
Sprich Rahmen fertigung teurer..



hasardeur schrieb:


> Kann dann noch jemand die Nachteile von VPP erklären?


Ich sehe da eigentlich nur Lizenz kosten.
und das viele die dinger so auslegen das sie für viel SAG gedacht sind.


----------



## H.B.O (9. Mai 2014)

vpp hat durchaus seinen charme, man kann beispielsweise die kennlinie relativ kompliziert (oder genau) anpassen, treten lassen sie sich oft auch ganz gut. das verhärten beim bremsen liegt in der regel niedriger als beim eingelenker aber höher als beim 4 gelenker

lizenzprobleme glaub ich nicht so sehr, man sollte sich halt etwas von den maßen die sc und co verwenden entfernen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Mai 2014)

naja, bei VPP und Artverwandten (Giants Maestro z.B.) kommt dann och dazu dass sie meisten nur dann ihre volles Potential ereichen wenn der SAG richtig eingestellt ist, und dass im Normalfall die Kettenstreben länger ausfallen müssen, die Hebel müssen ja irgendwo hin.


----------



## Pintie (9. Mai 2014)

den sag richtig einstellen sollte ja machbar sein.
Ich sehe eher das Problem das ich bei 130mm keine 35% sag fahren will.
Müsste aber ja möglich sein das auf weniger aus zu legen.

und klar werden bei VPP die Kettenstreben länger, aber mit 26".... scnr

wobei eine 1*11 beschränkung da helfen würde


----------



## H.B.O (9. Mai 2014)

ui da hat jemand recht, wenn es 29 wird gibts garantiert probleme mit der kettenstrebenlänge es sei denn man kopiert das uhrwerk im ripley


----------



## Dr_Stone (9. Mai 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand erklären, weshalb Gleitlager (mit Abschmiernippel!!!) vielleicht keine Option sind? Ich würde lieber alle paar Wochen die Fettpresse ansetzen und alle 1-2 Jahre billige Gleitlagereinsätze tauschen, als dauernd irgendwelche Kugellager nachzufetten, aus- und einzupressen, dazu auch noch einzukleben, damit nichts knarzt und am Ende bei jedem Mal festellen zu müssen, dass sich aufgrund der geringen Radialbewegung die Kugeln bereits in die Lagerschalen eingearbeitet haben.



Normalerweise reichen Gleitlager wie die Igus Iglidur® J vollkommen aus.
Diese sollte man bei der Montage lediglich mit etwas Fett beschichten, damit
die Abdichtung vor Schmutz verbessert wird, soweit keine Dichtungen vorhanden
sind. Wenn man das Fett weglässt, dringt gegebenenfalls einiges an feinem
Schmutz ein, dass die Lager, die Lagersitze und den Reibpartner anschließend
beschädigt.

Auf den Schmiernippel kann man also verzichten.



Merlin7 schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr wohl ein freund von Gleitlagern am bike. Das Problem ist das die Teile viel höhere Fertigungstoleranzen beim Rahmen brauchen. Wenn da die Passungen im Rahmen nur leicht daneben sind gibts nur ärger.


Man kann womöglich auch Lager verwenden, die man vorspannen kann.


----------



## duc-mo (9. Mai 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> ui da hat jemand recht, wenn es 29 wird gibts garantiert probleme mit der kettenstrebenlänge es sei denn man kopiert das uhrwerk im ripley



Es gibt genug Beispiele die das Gegenteil beweisen... Paradebeispiel Spezi Enduro 29er...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (9. Mai 2014)

Ich hab mir grad nochmal den linkage blog  angesehen, die alutech 4 gelenker haben offensichtlich ein unüblich starkes verhärten beim bremsen und liegen da nur 10% vor einem typischen eingelenker. wenn es ein viergelenker werden soll dann bitte etwas reduzieren, antisquat ist beim tofane (28t: 16t) 84 % das müsste auch noch ein bisschen hoch. bikes die nach vorn gehen haben meist so um die 100%


----------



## H.B.O (9. Mai 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Beispiele die das Gegenteil beweisen... Paradebeispiel Spezi Enduro 29er...



Genügend beispiele gibts es nicht. Und bitte den Beitrag im kontext lesen, wir haben in erster linie über vpp geredet und das wird bei 29 in bezug auf kurze kettenstreben schwierig.

zu schell getippt, naja


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Mai 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Beispiele die das Gegenteil beweisen... Paradebeispiel Spezi Enduro 29er...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Mai 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> Haha Tyrolens , wir sind wieder komplett unterschiedlicher meinung, dass so ein teil abgeht braucht man antisquat und wenn man wenig federweg hat dann sollte er beim bremsen auch noch da sein. das verhärten beim eingelenker ist in der regel doppelt so hoch wie beim 4 gelenker, also deutlich





Wie gesagt, bei 130 mm... 
Antisquat ist doch beim Eingelenker das geringste Problem. Drehpunkt etwas höher legen und das Ding geht ab wie nur was. 
Vergleiche es mal mit einem ICB #1. Das war jetzt auch nicht grad ein perfekter Viergelenker. Insofern kann man bei einem Eingelenker auch weniger falsch machen. Die große Fahrwerkstüftelei können wir uns hier ohnehin nicht erwarten. Wenn's blöd läuft, bekommt's eine Kinematik wie ein Specialized, also mehr wippend als antisquat.

Die Sache mit dem Bremsmoment habe ich nie so richtig nachvollziehen können. Von wegen Entkoppelung... Das einzige, was probiert wird ist, die Kräfte ein wenig zu verringern. Muss aber sagen, dass das bei meinem Reign ganz gut funktioniert. Nur, ob man es braucht. Es ist immer eine Frage von Kosten und Nutzen. 

Wegen Lagerung und der Frage, ob man denn nicht einen Lagertausch alle paar Jahre hinnehmen können: Das Problem ist nicht der Lagertausch, sondern das Knarzen. Die Kiste sollte sehr leise sein, finde ich.


----------



## foreigner (9. Mai 2014)

Ein Eingelenker ohne Umlenkung (schön simpel gehalten) wäre für mich definitiv das beste System für so ein Bike. Sensibel, leicht und robust.
Antisquatverhalten beim Bremsen ist bei Eingelenkern stark von der Lage des Drehpunktes abhängig. Wenn der richtig liegt, merkt man genauso wenig, wie an einem 4-Gelenker.
Bei Bikes mit maximal 130mm darüber zu reden ist eigentlich schon lächerlich. Ich würde mich echt als Mimose was Hinterbautätigkeit und Setup betrifft bezeichnen. Aber an Bikes mit so wenig Federweg konnte ich noch nie einen wirklichen Unterschied beim Brems-Antisquat spüren und zwar an keinem, egal welches System.
Viel wichtiger fände ich, die Lage des Drehpunktes sinnvoll zu legen. Leicht oberhalb des Kettenblattes wäre gut. Das verhärtet ganz leicht bei harten Sprints und mit bischem höherem Drehpunkt hat man auch ein besseres Überrollverhalten. Wenn man es nicht übertreibt ist auch kein Pedalrückschlag spürbar.
Viergelenker hatten in der Vergangenheit eigentlich mehr Berechtigung. Durch die etwas geradere Einfederkurve ließ sich ein besserer Kompromiss finden was Antriebsneutralität auf den unterschiedlichen Kettenblättern angeht. Mit 1x11 hat sich dieser Vorteil erledigt und jeder Eingelenker lässt sich genauso antriebsneutral bauen wie ein Viergelenker. Und ja, ich bin ganz klar dafür das Bike auf 1x11 abzustimmen. Das ist die Zukunft und wird noch mehr kommen und funktioniert auch einfach super.
Weiterhin hat ein etwas erhöhter Drehpunkt auch den Vorteil, dass der Hinterbau beim Einfedern etwas mehr Platz hat. Kurze Kettenstreben sind damit leicht zu realisieren. Die Dämpferanlenkung macht man dann noch ganz leicht progressiv und fertig ist die Geschichte, da bei Luftdämpfern der Rest der Progression auch leicht über den Dämpfer erfolgen kann.


----------



## H.B.O (9. Mai 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


>


Da könnte was dran sein..

Anisquat geht auch mit eingelenker das ist klar. Selbst gute Eingelenker haben mehr "antirise" beim bremsen als gute Viergelenker. Ich merk den unterschied gerade beim -achtung angebliches unwort: trailbike sehr deutlich. mein altes maverick macht beim bremsen quasi einen vorwärtssalto, am rotwild und am salsa merkt man sowas nicht. beim dh bike hab ich das nie so stark gemerkt, da ist man eh immer mind. 7cm im federweg, grip also nicht das problem

versteht mich nicht falsch mir geht es in erster linie um den grip und nicht um die nickbewegung, die ist bei wenig federweg vermutlich wirklich geringer, das mit dem vorwärtssalto ist also etwas mißverständlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (9. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Absolut bester Beitrag bisher, aber auch alle Folgenden gehen einen guten Weg: fundiert, auf Erfahrungswerten basierend und trotzdem mit Weitblick, Spielarten rechts und links des Establishment zu sehen! Daumen hoch, weiter so, so macht die Diskussion Spaß und man nähert sich einer gemeinsamen Vision!



und vor allem genau in der richtung, in der ihr es dirigieren wollt. macht es doch wenigstens ein bisschen weniger plump ...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube der Lawwill Hinterbau war es, der beim Bremsen ein gewisses Katapultfeeling aufkommen ließ. 

Bekommt das Bike einen netten Dämpfer, lässt sich ein etwaiges Bremsmoment auch gut dämpfen.


----------



## Pintie (9. Mai 2014)

meinst das?



war aber auch nicht gedacht um zu bremsen...

geiler Lenkwinkel btw.

und damals reichte 1*9


----------



## kettenteufel (9. Mai 2014)

Erstmal geht es hier um die Laufraddiskussion, und die Rahmenmaterial frage. 
Mal sehen zwischen was wir beim Hinterbau entscheiden können.


----------



## foreigner (9. Mai 2014)

Na, dann Alu, evtl. mit Carbonhinterbau. Finde wichtig, dass es bezahlbar bleibt. Laufrad: je kleiner je besser


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Mai 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Laufrad: je kleiner je besser


Kannst dich ja mal bei Bastis zweitem Projekt (Supurb) umgucken, da wirst du sicher fündig  SCNR


----------



## hasardeur (9. Mai 2014)

Warum einen Carbon-Hinterbau? Rahmenpreise von 1200€ inkl. Dämpfer lassen sich damit wohl kaum erzielen. Schaut Euch einfach die Preise bei Alutech an....nur so als Orientierung. Alutech baut doch auch nur Carbon-Hinterbauten, weil die Streben in Alu so sackschwer sind. Stefan hatte beim ICB1.0 bereits darauf hingeweisen, dass er aus den Erfahrungen der Fanes (und deren Derivate) gelernt hat, was man in der Dimensionierung der Streben am ICB1.0 auch erkennen kann.
Ich würde es eher zu einer Anforderung der Kinematik-Diskussion machen, dass ein Alu-Hinterbau ein gewisses Gewichtslimit nicht überschreitet.
Ich würde mich auch von der Traumvorstellung verabschieden, dass wir einen Rahmen mit kanpp über 2kg für 1,2k€ bekommen, der dann auch noch die nötige Robustheit aufweist. Wie soll das gehen? Dasselbe gilt für ein Komplettbikegewicht von unter 12kg. Für mich ist eine wesentliche Eigenschaft eines Community-Bikes, dass es sich jeder leisten kann (Differenzierung in der Ausstattungslinie unberücksichtigt).


----------



## esta (9. Mai 2014)

OnOne bietet das neue CFK Hardtail für unter 500€ an, da müsste hier ein Rahmenpreis von 1300€ inkl. Dämpfer durchaus realistisch sein.
Was für ein Rahmengewicht dabei rauskommt hängt stark vom Knowhow des Konstrukteurs ab, aber 2,5kg ohne Dämpfer sollten für nen Medium Rahmen drinn sein.

@hasardeur Carbon hinterbau verringert neben dem Gesamtgewicht auch die Trägheit des Hinterbaus, bevor man den Hauptrahmen aus CFK baut und dabei nur das Gesamtgewicht verringert bietet sich die Variante eher an. 
Dazu kommt das man mit Alu Hauptrahmen noch die Möglichkeit hat, sofern das mit der Kinematik aufgeht, Piniongetriebe zu verbauen.


----------



## KainerM (9. Mai 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Warum einen Carbon-Hinterbau?
> ...
> Ich würde mich auch von der Traumvorstellung verabschieden, dass wir einen Rahmen mit kanpp über 2kg für 1,2k€ bekommen, der dann auch noch die nötige Robustheit aufweist. Wie soll das gehen? Dasselbe gilt für ein Komplettbikegewicht von unter 12kg. Für mich ist eine wesentliche Eigenschaft eines Community-Bikes, dass es sich jeder leisten kann (Differenzierung in der Ausstattungslinie unberücksichtigt).



Hauptschwinge aus Carbon sollte relativ günstig machbar sein. Vorteil gegenüber Rahmen: Eine Größe für alle Größen. Also hohe Stückzahlen.

Und beim Gewicht geb ich dir voll und ganz recht.

mfg


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Mai 2014)

esta schrieb:


> OnOne bietet das neue CFK Hardtail für unter 500€ an, da müsste hier ein Rahmenpreis von 1300€ inkl. Dämpfer durchaus realistisch sein.
> Was für ein Rahmengewicht dabei rauskommt hängt stark vom Knowhow des Konstrukteurs ab, aber 2,5kg ohne Dämpfer sollten für nen Medium Rahmen drinn sein.
> 
> @hasardeur Carbon hinterbau verringert neben dem Gesamtgewicht auch die Trägheit des Hinterbaus, bevor man den Hauptrahmen aus CFK baut und dabei nur das Gesamtgewicht verringert bietet sich die Variante eher an.
> Dazu kommt das man mit Alu Hauptrahmen noch die Möglichkeit hat, sofern das mit der Kinematik aufgeht, Piniongetriebe zu verbauen.


Das 456C war schon immer für 399 Pfund zu haben, häufig auch drunter wenn grad Sale war. Problem dabei ist halt dass es nur drei Größen gibt. Alles unter 16" und über 20" muss weg fallen weil sich die Formen dafür nicht rentieren. In Alu kann man Problemlos fünf Größen anbieten. Ich hoffe dass ich auf mein 456Evo Carbon in 20" drauf passe...
Und beim Fully müssen noch zusätzlich diverse Inserts für die Lagerstellen etc. eingearbeitet werden, fällt beim HT alles weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esta (9. Mai 2014)

Hey, ja der Preis vom alten 456C ist mir bekannt. Habe bestimmt 2 Monate hin und her überlegt ob ich mir das 456C kaufe oder nen Fully  Hab das neue erwähnt weil sich bei dem komplett neuen Design die Kosten für die Formen ja auch erst amortisieren müssen genau wie bei diesem Projekt hier.
Das mit den größen ist natürlich ein Problem, umsomehr empfiehlt es sich nur den Hinterbau aus CFK zu fertigen.


----------



## ONE78 (9. Mai 2014)

Läuft ja super jetzt.

finde auch alu hauptrahmen mit carbonhinterbau am sinnvollsten. Leicht günstig und mehrere rahmengrößen möglich.
wenns ne eingelenker wird, kann man da dann richtig gewicht sparen und das ding wird schön steif


----------



## Whip (9. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Diesen Artikel im Newsbereich lesen...
> ...Wir werden diese doch recht emotionale Frage nicht komplett selbst entscheiden, aber eine Option bereits ausschließen: 26“. Damit werden wir sicher einige User hier enttäuschen, wir haben dafür aber folgende Gründe:
> 
> 
> ...



Damit tragt ihr doch zum Aussterben von 26" bei. Wenn ihr euch so sicher seid, dass 26" tot ist und technisch in dem Segment sowieso 27,5" oder 29" mehr Sinn macht dann lasst doch die Comunity darüber abstimmen. Mit der Kentniss eurer Argumente spricht ja einiges dann gegen 26" aber ich wüsste schon gerne wie ihr eure Argumente begründet. Gibt es da Statistiken oder Umfragen? Eine Marktübersicht? Verkaufszahlen?
Sorry, aber das Projekt so zu beginnnen ist der Comunity gegenüber einfach unfair.


----------



## klausbeige (9. Mai 2014)

Trailbike, 4cross Fully


----------



## yggr (9. Mai 2014)

Ich finde es übrigens klasse, dass sich jetzt einige Jungs hier mit guten Beiträgen einbringen,  die vor wenigen Tagen noch wie siebenjährige gebockt haben, weil's kein 26er wird... muss ja auch mal gesagt werden


----------



## kordesh (9. Mai 2014)

Whip schrieb:


> Damit tragt ihr doch zum Aussterben von 26" bei. Wenn ihr euch so sicher seid, dass 26" tot ist und technisch in dem Segment sowieso 27,5" oder 29" mehr Sinn macht dann lasst doch die Comunity darüber abstimmen. Mit der Kentniss eurer Argumente spricht ja einiges dann gegen 26" aber ich wüsste schon gerne wie ihr eure Argumente begründet. Gibt es da Statistiken oder Umfragen? Eine Marktübersicht? Verkaufszahlen?
> Sorry, aber das Projekt so zu beginnnen ist der Comunity gegenüber einfach unfair.



Das wurde in diesem Post ein bisschen erklärt. So Richtung Mitte des Posts


----------



## mot.2901 (9. Mai 2014)

Hört das nie auf mit der elenden Laufrad Diskussion 
Ich finde es auch unnötig,kein Zweifel.Ich habe mich auch darüber aufgeregt und gehofft das es ein Strohfeuer bleibt.
Aber seit sogar Speci eingeknickt ist und,so kommte es mir vor,auf die Schnelle den 29 er Rahmen auf 27,5  umgefrieckelt hat ist die Sache für mich gelaufen.
Ich kann mich noch drüber aufregen aber dafür ist es mir nicht wichtig genug.
Am Fahrverhalten wird man es nicht merken.Der Rest ist mir egal.
Und soviel 26 er Teile bleiben bei mit nicht übrig.Ich benutze die Sachen und dann halten Sie auch nicht Jahrzehnte


----------



## esta (9. Mai 2014)

Evtl. sollte ich mir gedanken über Offset Naben und passende Bremsadapter machen. Dann könnte man 26" Felgen und Reifen in 27,5" Rahmen bauen  ohne einbußen der Geometrie und bräuchte nur schweine teure neue Naben und Speichen kaufen


----------



## fuzzball (9. Mai 2014)

fände super, wenn es die nachfolgenden Parameter hätte:
- rd 65 Grad Lenkwinkel (bei 150mm Gabel)
- Rahmengewicht (ohne Dämpfer) Sub 2500gr - gerne kein Carbon
- 130mm (am besten VPP)
- 650b (allerdings verstehe ich nicht, wieso man keine variablen Ausfallenden machen kann, welche 26er erlauben würde - siehe Banshee)

im Prinzip ist das Blur TRc ideal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. Mai 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist doch recht theoretischer Natur. Da reden wir von etwa einem Millimeter Hub über den ganzen Federweg - das macht's Kraut nicht fett. Der größere Unterschied besteht darin, dass beim Eingelenker ein vernünftiger Dämpfereinbau schwer ist - und man deswegen keine progressive Kennlinie schafft. Der abgestütze Eingelenker, wie du ihn nennst, (ich denke du meinst damit aber was anderes, nämlich einen Viergelenker ohne Horstlink) bietet aber die gleichen Möglichkeiten wie ein Horsti. Die Unterschiede in den Raderhebungskurven und Progressionskennlinien sind wohl eher klein, nur dass beim Horstlink zwei Lagerstellen für Flex am Hinterrad verantwortlich sind, beim "abgestützen Eingelenker" nur eines - ist also steifer.
> 
> Mfg



Wir sollten vielleicht mal einheitliche Begriffe verwenden...

Bei der Unterscheidung Eingelenker/Viergelenker geht es um die Radführung (zumindest ist das weitestgehend der Konsens unter Entwicklern). Ein (Hinterrad-)Eingelenker kann durchaus (Komplettsystem)-Mehrgelenker sein. Das wäre dann der "abgestützte Eingelenker". Die zusätzlichen Gelenke dienen aber nicht der Beeinflussung des Drehpunkts oder der Raderebungskurve... sie dienen nur der Dämpferanlenken (=> Anlenkungskennlinie => Progression) und evtl. noch der Steifigkeit.

@KainerM:
Die Unterschiede sind beileibe nicht theoretischer Natur!!! Da liegst Du weit daneben... schau Dir mal an, wie Du den (virtuellen) Drehpunkt bei einem Viergelenker verschieben kannst. Ein Extremfall wäre z.B. das 301, dort liegt der Drehpunkt extrem weit vorne. Was das fürs Bremsverhalten bedeutet ist ja bekannt...

Raderhebungskurven sind meiner Erfahrung nach übrigens total überbewertet... da sind Faktoren wie Bauraum, evtl. nötige Umlenkungen und Pedalrückschlag wichtiger...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Ist halt so ein Bauteil wo die ganze Branche 20g spart. und das finde ich an der falschen stelle.
> normale Kugelrollenlager sind halt eigentlich nicht dafür gedacht wofür sie im Rahmen verwendet werden.
> 
> Die Teile siehe Bild können auch Querkräfte vernünftig ab, und vorgespannt sind sie spielfrei.
> ...



Bitte sucht mir mal entsprechende Kegelrollenlager, die a) von der Größe passen, b) dabei nicht mindestens 80gr mehr Systemgewicht bringen (bei konsequenter Anwendung), c) schon fertig gedichtet sind (dabei a) & b) bedenken) und d) ganz wichtig!!! leicht als Ersatzteil zu beschaffen sind!
Das Thema hatten wir schon beim ICB 1.0... aber vielleicht gibts ja mittlerweile was neues...

By the way:
Wir werden zum Thema Lagertechnik eine gesonderte Diskussion starten, dort wird auch ein Spezialist zu Worte kommen. Ich habe gute Hoffnungen, dass wir diesmal eine Innovative Lösung finden 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Pintie (9. Mai 2014)

ich werd mal suchen. Dichtung ist allerdings wirklich so eine Sache...

P.s. warscheinlich hams bei alutech das video gesehen und gedacht 26" ist out


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Mai 2014)

Wollte ich auch gerade fragen. Kegelrollenlager in der Größe eines 6902 Kugellagers...

Bei der Raderhebungskurve gibt es ja auch nicht viel Spielraum. Bis auf einige Ausnahmeprodukte von Zerode o.ä. Allerdings auch kontrovers diskutiert.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. Mai 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> @Lt.AnimalMother: Habsch doch schon geschrieben, dass ich daran heute Morgen im Halbschlaf net gedacht habe. An der Kinematik an sich ändert das trotzdem nicht all zu viel.
> 
> @Merlin7: Nix Passscheiben. Genau die sollen ja nicht rein - wenn der Hinterbau nicht gnadenlos überbestimmt ist, dann ist ein leichter Versatz ohne Folgen - eben so wie bei den Kugelgelenken in den Dämpferaufnahmen (finde ich auch gut, aber das Dämpferauge wird zu klein sein um da was vernünftiges umzusetzen). Allerdings muss man dann die Teile richtig auslegen - die Kettenstreben müssen dann verwindungssteif sein, die Sitzstreben hingegen weich (am besten zwei getrennte Streben). Nicht ganz easy umzusetzen, würde aber einiges an Vorteilen bringen.
> Ich würd mir da einen ordentlichen Lagerverband am Hauptlager vorstellen (zwei Tonnenrollenlager plus EIN Axiallager), Kugelgelenke am Horstlink (Rollenlager sind an der Stelle völlig ungeeignet, wegen des viel zu geringen Verdrehwinkels), Kugelgelenke am Dämpfer, Lagerstelle Wippe-Horstlink  nur Radial gelagert, Wippenlager am Rahmen vermutlich mit Rillenkugellagern (Axialkräfte sollten da eher gering sein). Ist halt nur die Frage, wie gut das Umsetzbar ist (vor allem, wie schwer das wird. Ich würde vermuten, mit einer Carbonkettenstrebe sehr leicht).
> ...



Beim Tretlager hast Du aber deutlich mehr Bauraum und in diesen Dimensionen finden sich auch mehr Normlager in verschiedenen Variationen... um eigene Wälzlager zu machen fehlt und einfach die Stückzahl... bei Gleitlagern sehen die Chancen schon wieder besser aus... aber alles zu seiner Zeit, die Lagerfrage hat einen eigenen Thread verdient!


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ich werd mal suchen. Dichtung ist allerdings wirklich so eine Sache...
> 
> P.s. warscheinlich hams bei alutech das video gesehen und gedacht 26" ist out



Habe ich gestern gesehen... seeehr schwachsinning, aber lustich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (9. Mai 2014)

gabs doch sogar mal. da hat eine firma tretlager als hauptlager verbaut 
shimano xtr wiegt 69g


----------



## hasardeur (9. Mai 2014)

esta schrieb:


> Carbon hinterbau verringert neben dem Gesamtgewicht auch die Trägheit des Hinterbaus, bevor man den Hauptrahmen aus CFK baut und dabei nur das Gesamtgewicht verringert bietet sich die Variante eher an.
> Dazu kommt das man mit Alu Hauptrahmen noch die Möglichkeit hat, sofern das mit der Kinematik aufgeht, Piniongetriebe zu verbauen.



Da bin ich völlig bei Dir, nur befürchte ich, dass es zu stark den Preis erhöht. Daher auch der Hinweis, dass man ein Gewichtslimit für den Hinterbau festlegen könnte, so wie für die Länge ja auch. Am liebsten wäre mir daher ein VPP-System mit Carbon-Hinterbau. Ich kann nur (noch) nicht beurteilen, ob uns das woanders zu stark einschränkt. Ein 4-Gelenker mit Carbon-Hinterbau wird dann aber wohl allein aufgrund der vielen Einzelteile und Lager zu kompliziert und damit zu teuer.


----------



## esta (9. Mai 2014)

Da es in dem thread um die LRS größe, die ja zu genüge diskutiert wurde, und um das Material geht.
@Stefan.Stark
Was hälst du von der Variante bei einem Mehrgelenker Gelenke durch Strebenflex zu ersetzen? Ist ja bei einem CFK Hinterbau sehr gut machbar.


----------



## mot.2901 (9. Mai 2014)

Ich würde ein Bike mit 120-130 mm bevorzugen.Alu Rahmen mit 27,5.Gewicht unter 13,5 inkl. Pedale und absenkbare Sattelstütze.
Wie schon einige geschrieben haben lieber ein paar Gramm mehr für bessere Langzeitqualität. 

Keine Verstellmöglichkeit und auch keine Gabelabsenkung.
Ich finde ein gut konstruiertes Bike mit diesem Federweg benötigt sowas nicht
Es macht nur schwerer,anfälliger und teurer. 

Was mir unter anderem wichtig wäre ist das z.B beim Dämpfer keine Sondergrößen etc. zum Einsatz kommen.
Sitzrohrwinkel(kein Versatz) und Durchmesser sollten so gewählt werden das eine möglich große Auswahl an versenkbaren Sattelstützen gegeben ist.

Eine sinnvolle Zugverlegung die nicht zwangsläufig innen sein muss.
Und vor allem mit Umwerfer,meine Knie werden es danken

Gruß mot.2901


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2014)

Zum Thema kurze Kettenstreben und Spezivideo.
Nach meiner Meinung können sie beim 29er ruhig so kurz wie möglich sein (hätte aber auch nichts gegen längere), nur je kürzer desto schwieriger wirds dann für große Menschen ihren Sattel weit genug zu versenken.
Da ist dann der Stefan gefragt wie er die 200mm Telestützwen da unterbringt  

Beim Spezivideo sieht man schön das die Jungs fahren können, und wenn sie ihre Stütze hätten weit genug versenken können, dann wäre es wohl ein richtig gutes Video geworden. Aber so sieht man oft, wie bocksteif und getstreckt sie teilweise auf ihren Rad sitzen müssen und wie sie nur runterpoltern können weil ihnen der Sattel im Weg ist

@Stefan.Stark: Welche Versenkbarkeit wird denn angepeilt?

G.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. Mai 2014)

esta schrieb:


> Da es in dem thread um die LRS größe, die ja zu genüge diskutiert wurde, und um das Material geht.
> @Stefan.Stark
> Was hälst du von der Variante bei einem Mehrgelenker Gelenke durch Strebenflex zu ersetzen? Ist ja bei einem CFK Hinterbau sehr gut machbar.



Die Idee finde ich grundsätzlich interessant, aber nicht unproblematisch... die genaue Definition der Flexzone ist wichtig, damit der Drehpunkt am Ende wieder passt. Auch die technische Umsetzung wird sicher nicht einfach und bis dato konnte ich leider noch keine Erfahrungen mit so einen System machen. Zur Zeit überwiegt bei mir das gesunde Misstrauen, die Neugier ist aber auch vorhanden


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. Mai 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Beim Spezivideo sieht man schön das die Jungs fahren können, und wenn sie ihre Stütze hätten weit genug versenken können, dann wäre es wohl ein richtig gutes Video geworden. Aber so sieht man oft, wie bocksteif und getstreckt sie teilweise auf ihren Rad sitzen müssen und wie sie nur runterpoltern können weil ihnen der Sattel im Weg ist
> 
> ...



So viel wie möglich... ich denke der Ruf nach kurzen Kettenstreben wird zu einem gewissen Sitzrohr-Offset führen... aber vielleicht lässt sich die Umformung im Sitzrohr so ausführen, dass wir keine Einstecktiefe verlieren. Ich habe da eine Art "Trompetenrohr" im Sinn...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> So viel wie möglich... ich denke der Ruf nach kurzen Kettenstreben wird zu einem gewissen Sitzrohr-Offset führen... aber vielleicht lässt sich die Umformung im Sitzrohr so ausführen, dass wir keine Einstecktiefe verlieren. Ich habe da eine Art "Trompetenrohr" im Sinn...



Hört sich ja intressant an, mußt dann wahrscheinlich aufpassen das dir die Canyonjungs net auf die Füße treten. Die haben doch da so ein unverständliches Patend
Aber wichtig in dem Fall ist auf alle Fälle: Viel Verstellweg ist nur durch mehr Verstellweg zu ersetzen 

G.


----------



## ONE78 (9. Mai 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Zum Thema kurze Kettenstreben und Spezivideo.
> Nach meiner Meinung können sie beim 29er ruhig so kurz wie möglich sein (hätte aber auch nichts gegen längere), nur je kürzer desto schwieriger wirds dann für große Menschen ihren Sattel weit genug zu versenken.


 Das es geht kann man ja am 2souls sehen, da kann ich auch meine 450mm stütze versenken


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. Mai 2014)

Das Canyon-Patent wäre kein Problem, das habe ich mir schon angeschaut... zufälligerweise war ich zu einem Meeting bei Cervelo, als der Rechtsstreit gelaufen ist. Da habe ich mich schon mit der Thematik auseinander gesetzt. Die Ausformung, die ich im Sinn habe würde das Patent nicht verletzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KainerM (9. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> um eigene Wälzlager zu machen fehlt und einfach die Stückzahl...


Bäh, bloß die Finger weg von Sonderanfertigungen. Was es nicht in einem Lagerkatalog gibt, das sollten wir auch nicht verwenden. Sonst kann man Ersatzlager nur bei Carver kaufen, und auch nur so lange noch welche da sind.

Um Flexplates würd ich übrigens einen Bogen machen. Das Zeuch kann funktionieren, auch sehr genau definiert, aber wenn man was falsch macht reißen die Dinger ständig. Hab das mal in einem Projekt miterleben dürfen, ist halt ärgerlich wenn ein Fahrzeug regelmäßig Räder abwirft. Gelenke sind nicht gravierend schwerer, aber viel leichter umzusetzen.

Stützenversekung ist auch wichtig. Ich weiß schon, heute wird vor allem für Variostützen konstruiert, aber manche Leute (inkl mir  ) fahren aus verschiedensten Gründen lieber Feststützen.

mfg


----------



## trailterror (9. Mai 2014)

Whip schrieb:


> Gibt es da Statistiken oder Umfragen?



Die läuft seit gestern:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/umfrage-laufradgroesse-naechstes-bike.701030/page-2

Die schön länger

http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec...se-hat-ihr-naechstes-mountainbike/a17827.html


----------



## Pintie (9. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Bitte sucht mir mal entsprechende Kegelrollenlager, die a) von der Größe passen, b) dabei nicht mindestens 80gr mehr Systemgewicht bringen (bei konsequenter Anwendung), c) schon fertig gedichtet sind (dabei a) & b) bedenken) und d) ganz wichtig!!! leicht als Ersatzteil zu beschaffen sind!



vielleicht vorweg das Lager das im ICB #1 verwendet wird:




dann im Vergleich eins das ich auf die schnelle gefunden hab:
a) würde sagen das geht
b) passt weil sind nur 78g 
c) gibts wohl sogar gedichtet aber finde das zugegeben nicht lieferbar
d) das teil ist ohne dichtung überall lieferbar und ...
e) kostet 1/3 vom ICB #1 Lager.
f) vergleich mal die Tragzahlen... das wäre mir auch 100g Wert.







Egal ob ein oder vielgelenker...
Kettenstreben damit fest und steif machen... und bei vorhandenen Sitzstreben müssen die dann halt in der bike Ebene steif und quer weich sein. 
mit Carbon gut machbar


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. Mai 2014)

das sind ungedichtet 78gr Mehrgewicht... bei zwei Lagern! Wie sieht es aus, wenn wir so eine Lagertechnik auch an der Wippe und am Übergang Wippe/Sitzstreben umsetzen wollen?

Der Durchmesser wird am Hauptlager auch schon problematisch, aber das sollte in den Griff zu bekommen sein (z.B. wenn der Umwerfer nicht an der Kettenstrebe montiert wird... ist bei wenig Federweg eh nicht mehr so vorteilhaft).

EDIT: Die Tragzahlen sind natürlich schon pornös, entsprechend gedichtet eine Sache für die Ewigkeit


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Mai 2014)

Ich habe die Gleitlager an meinem Turner eigentlich ganz gut gefunden....


----------



## Pintie (9. Mai 2014)

Dazu müsste man erst mal wissen ob es eine Wippe am Unterrohr gibt 
denke am Tretlager bringt das schon am meisten. 
Grad gefunden. auch gedichtet lieferbar. dann aber gleich teuer wie die vom ICB#1
und 4g schwerer.

Wäre übrigens mal eine Interessante abstimmung...
100g mehr, dafür Lager für die ewigkeit oder lieber Leichtbau mit Lager aus dem Uhrenbau wie bei Speiseeis. 

Bin auf den Lager Thread gespannt. Grundsätzlich find ich gut gemachte gleitlager eh am besten.


----------



## H.B.O (9. Mai 2014)

gute gleitlager +1, für irgendeine art umlenkung wär ich auf jeden fall rein schon wegen der steifigkeit. oder wir bauen ein orange 529 und deckel drauf

haha gibts schon hab ich grad gesehen


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Mai 2014)

Dann können wir gleich ein VPP mit lustiger Kennlinie bauen.


----------



## chorge (9. Mai 2014)

Schaut euch mal die Lagerung am Jekyll oder Claymore an! Letzteres fahre ich seit 3 Jahren bei jedem Wetter! Dampfstrahler und Gartenschlauch werden rücksichtslos verwendet... Mein Hinterbau läuft immer noch seidenweich, spielfrei, ist steif und IMHO ist das Konstrukt leicht genug! Der Trick sind je zwei Lager am Ausfallende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DFG (9. Mai 2014)

Sehr schöner Ansatz nur das Diktat der Laufradgröße, weil ey wir sind was Trends angeht weit voraus. Aber gut immerhin, wird eingeräumt das man Geld verdienen will. Wünsche viel Glück und dann hoffen wir mal das mein Rad noch so lange hält, bis 26 Zoll wieder als neuer Trend im kommen ist. Die Industrie muss ja auch was verdienen, nach dem 29 und 27,5 abgekocht sind.


----------



## Speziazlizt (9. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> das sind ungedichtet 78gr Mehrgewicht... bei zwei Lagern! Wie sieht es aus, wenn wir so eine Lagertechnik auch an der Wippe und am Übergang Wippe/Sitzstreben umsetzen wollen?
> 
> Der Durchmesser wird am Hauptlager auch schon problematisch, aber das sollte in den Griff zu bekommen sein (z.B. wenn der Umwerfer nicht an der Kettenstrebe montiert wird... ist bei wenig Federweg eh nicht mehr so vorteilhaft).
> 
> EDIT: Die Tragzahlen sind natürlich schon pornös, entsprechend gedichtet eine Sache für die Ewigkeit



Dann müssen eben die Wippe und der Hinterbau aus Carbon sein. 

Was würde denn konkret für Kegelrollenlager im Vergleich mit einem Igus Gleitlager sprechen - bzw auch umgekehrt? Würden denn bestimmte Kinematik Konstruktionen ausgeschlossen werden bei Verwendund des einen oder des anderen Lagertyps?


----------



## H.B.O (9. Mai 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Dann können wir gleich ein VPP mit lustiger Kennlinie bauen.



Tyrolens kettenstrebenlänge nicht vergessen


----------



## KainerM (9. Mai 2014)

@Speziazlizt: Naja, die Gleitlager hätten auf jeden Fall den Vorteil dass sie wesentlich kompakter bauen. Außerdem vertragen sie schlagende Lasten besser.
Auf der Negativseite steht die aufwändigere Abstützung von Axialkräften und der höhere Bearbeitungsaufwand für die Lagerstellen. Besonders die Achse muss nicht nur Maßgenau sein, sondern vor allem auch die richtige Oberfläche haben. Fürs Horstlink sind Gleitbuchsen auf jeden Fall goldrichtig (ist ja auch so gelöst am ersten ICB).

mfg


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Mai 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> Tyrolens kettenstrebenlänge nicht vergessen



Kompromiss: 440 mm.


----------



## H.B.O (9. Mai 2014)

mit 440 könnte ich grade so noch leben und banshee hat es beim phantom inc. vpp sogar auf den wert geschafft (hat aber weniger travel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (9. Mai 2014)

Zu viel!
440 hat das on one auch und bei dem preis nicht zu schlagen.
imho ist 430mm das absolute maximum, eher weniger. NUR dann wirds richtig spassig!


----------



## H.B.O (9. Mai 2014)

erzähl das mal tyrolens  unter 430 bei 130mm Federweg und ner ordentlichen tretlagerhöhe wäre eine leistung

wird aber nicht NUR dann spassig mein horsethief hat 437 und ist sehr spasssig, die on one jungs scheinen auch spass zu haben


----------



## ONE78 (9. Mai 2014)

Spass kann man auch mit > 450mm am salsa fargo haben, aber wenn man was neues machen will, wäre das ein alleinstellungsmerkmal!


----------



## H.B.O (9. Mai 2014)

ich finde 430 generell ne gute hausnummer, mit 130mm gibts das meines wissens nicht. wird auch schwer genug das hinzubekommen, tretlager soll ja auch nach unten (weiter runter als am s enduro 29), flaschenhalter für touren etc..


----------



## Fadl (9. Mai 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Zu viel!
> 440 hat das on one auch und bei dem preis nicht zu schlagen.
> imho ist 430mm das absolute maximum, eher weniger. NUR dann wirds richtig spassig!



Spass hat nur wenig mit der Kettenstrebenlänge zu tun!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2014)

Fadl schrieb:


> Spass hat nur wenig mit der Kettenstrebenlänge zu tun!



  Nach meinem Daumen für Post 570 muß ich hier mal schreiben, weil 2 Daumen nicht möglich sind 

G.


----------



## H.B.O (9. Mai 2014)

Fadl schrieb:


> Spass hat nur wenig mit der Kettenstrebenlänge zu tun!



Tyrolens hat nen 2. Account ? , ich fang jetzt nicht nochmal an..


----------



## Baschtimann (9. Mai 2014)

Hey! Cooles Konzept und ich finde auch gut das das neue ICB in eine andere Kategorie fällt wie das Alte!
Hab mir neben meinem ICB1 welches ich mit 180mm und 26" fahre noch ein Specialized Stumpi expert carbon evo 29" geholt welches eine super ergänzung zum ICB ist. Die Geo vom 29 Stumpi kann ich nur empfehlen! 29er machen als Trailbike vorallem in langsamen stark verblocktem gelände echt Sinn! Das Überrolverhalten macht solche Passagen wirklich viel leichter fahrbar!
Warum macht Ihr die LRS-Größe nicht abhängig von der Rahmengröße? S und M 27,5" und l und XL 29"? Ich finde für kleine Personen sind 29" zu groß aber ab einem L Rahmen schauts auch stimmig aus!
Gruß
Baschtimann


----------



## ONE78 (9. Mai 2014)

Fadl schrieb:


> Spass hat nur wenig mit der Kettenstrebenlänge zu tun!



Stimmt schon, aber hier macht das sparen am meisten sinn. An der Länge vorn kann man wenig machen. Man will ja ne flachen winkel vorn, steiler sitzwinkel und langes oberrohr. Damit wird sone fuhre aber wieder ellenlang vom radstand und das lässt sich dann in 29zoll wieder recht schwer als agiles trailbike bauen.


----------



## Pintie (9. Mai 2014)

Baschtimann schrieb:


> Warum macht Ihr die LRS-Größe nicht abhängig von der Rahmengröße? S und M 27,5" und l und XL 29"? Ich finde für kleine Personen sind 29" zu groß aber ab einem L Rahmen schauts auch stimmig aus!



vielleicht ist einigen die Optik nicht so wichtig wie die Technik?

Ich hätte zum beispiel gleich mal ein gegenargument... Im normalfall sind große Leute auch schwerer. 
hab z.b. 100kg bei 195cm...  und 29" bei gleicher Stabilität wiegt dann richtig viel mehr, wobei es da erst mal gar keine passenden Teile gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konsti-d (9. Mai 2014)

konsti-d schrieb:


> warum nicht eher linear und von Anfang an bockhart? Wär das nicht so was wie Hardtailfeeling? Ne Menge Popp, Agilität, ruppig zu fahren mit Reserven, nur wenn´s dicker kommt -alá Slopestyler.
> Wär doch mal was anderes neues, vielleicht witzigeres als die 08/15-Bügel- oder fein-ansprech-Variante.
> Sollte man auf jeden Fall auch mal in Betracht ziehen.


@Stefan.Stark : ich zitier mich noch mal selbst, damit du dazu vielleicht noch ein zwei Worte verlieren kannst 


@klausbeige : ja das 4x-Teil find ich nicht uninteressant. Müsste man halt sehen wie es sich in freier Wildbahn so macht. Geben tut es das noch nicht oder?


----------



## lucie (9. Mai 2014)

Ein richtig schnelles Bike wäre ein Hardtail gewesen!!! 

Damit würden viele vielleicht auch einmal in Sachen Fahrtechnik und nicht immer nur in Bezug auf Fahrwerktechnik  profitieren.

Schade, jetzt wird das 26543286432. Fully in die Startlöcher gehievt...  - ach ja, ich hatte schon einmal ein Fully mit max. 130mm FW, ist so ca 6 Jahre her, war ein LV MK5, und ich bereue es bis heute, es verkauft zu haben. Ich warte nur noch darauf, daß uns die Bikehersteller wieder ein CC-HT mit 100mm FW als das absolute Nonplusultra suggerieren wird.


----------



## Red_Herring (9. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> das ist ein bissl so, als sollte ich die Farbe grün erklären... ein 29er fährst sich halt anders als ein "*rotes" Bike*
> 
> Ich war lange Zeit strikter 29er-Gegner, bis ich mal eine Weile damit unterwegs war. Jetzt machen mir die Dinger verdammt viel Freude, auch wenn es eine Anpassung der Fahrtechnik erfordert. Erstaunlich finde ich einfach das *enorm hohe Grundtempo*, dass sich mit so einem Bike aufbauen lässt. Zumindest auf den heimischen Mittelgebirgs-Trails.





Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wirklich, dass sich die Laufrad Diskussion bald beruhigt... ich wünsche mir einen ähnlich konstruktiven Projektablauf wie in der Konstruktions- und Spezifikationsphase des ICB 1.0. Wenn wir jetzt noch viel länger streiten, dann verliert sich das Ziel und *manch einer wird auch die Lust auf ein sicherlich spaßiges & spannendes Projekt verlieren*.



Die Lust an diesem Projekt ist mir mit der Auslieferung "eines roten Bikes" (Spectral 9.0 EX (27,5"  ) vergangen. In sofern werde ich den Verlauf zwar beobachten, aber aus einer "angenehmen" Position heraus. Reines Entertainment.

Aber eine Frage hätte ich noch, wieso braucht es ein "enorm hohes Grundtempo" um (mehr) Spaß zu haben?


----------



## esta (9. Mai 2014)

Weil Geschwindigkeit einfach Bock macht, egal ob auf dem MTB dem Rennrad oder dem Auto.


----------



## FloriLori (9. Mai 2014)

Also mit einer hohen geschwindigkeit überfahren sich Wurzeln und ähnliches schon besser. Man bleibt bei geringeren Geschwindigkeiten einfach irgendwie dirn hängen. Außerdem macht schnell Radfahren schon Spass.


----------



## FloriLori (9. Mai 2014)

Was sich mir nicht ganz erschließt ist ein Hybrid Rahmen aus Carbon und Alu zu fertigen. 
Die Fertigung wird u.U. wesentlich teuerer und die Gewichtsersparnis fällt auch eher gering aus. Ich für meinen Teil finde entweder komplett Alu oder komplett Carbon sinnvoller. Dann kann man aus beiden Werkstoffen das volle Potential holen. 

Interessant wäre zudem die Möglichkeit Gabeln mit mehr als 130mm Federweg einbauen zu können. 
Auch wenn das Rad als Trailbike deklariert wird. Wie sieht es mit einer (eingeschränkten) Bikeparkfreigabe aus? 

Sicher es ist kein Downhiller, aber strecken ala Conti in Winterberg sollten von Seiten des Herstellers schon abgedeckt sein.

Ist Alutech in Winterberg beim DIrtmasters vertreten?


----------



## chorge (9. Mai 2014)

Lach... Ich bin der Antityp!!
Auto: LandRover Defender
Rennrad: Schiss bergab
Bike: gern schnell, aber auch gern trailiges Vertriding


----------



## lucie (9. Mai 2014)

Flohjob schrieb:


> Also mit einer hohen geschwindigkeit überfahren sich Wurzeln und ähnliches schon besser. Man bleibt bei geringeren Geschwindigkeiten einfach irgendwie dirn hängen. Außerdem macht schnell Radfahren schon Spass.



Man kann auch drüberspringen, drüberfahren kann ja jeder...


----------



## Baschtimann (9. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> vielleicht ist einigen die Optik nicht so wichtig wie die Technik?
> 
> Ich hätte zum beispiel gleich mal ein gegenargument... Im normalfall sind große Leute auch schwerer.
> hab z.b. 100kg bei 195cm...  und 29" bei gleicher Stabilität wiegt dann richtig viel mehr, wobei es da erst mal gar keine passenden Teile gibt.


Also mein 29er Stumpi hat schon Gardasee und Ochsenkopfeinsätze gut weggesteckt! Viele reden hier als würden sie wochentlich ein LRS schrotten!  
Seit doch mal offen für Neues! 29er sind nicht besser oder schlechter als 26er sie sind anders und machen auch sau viel spaß! Probiert es doch mal aus!
Ich will hier niemandem zu nahe treten aber von den knapp 600 Beiträgen sind fast 50% 26" Gejammer. Da macht das Lesen echt keinen Spaß! Vielleicht sollten wir einen extra "Jammerthread" einrichten! 
Gruß
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloriLori (9. Mai 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Man kann auch drüberspringen, drüberfahren kann ja jeder...


 Oder so! Aber auch das macht mit einem höheren Tempo mehr Spass!


----------



## iRider (9. Mai 2014)

Baschtimann schrieb:


> Ich will hier niemandem zu nahe treten aber von den knapp 600 Beiträgen sind fast 50% 26" Gejammer.



Zeigt halt was die Community bewegt. Wieso anfangen um Details wie Kettenstrebenlänge zu diskutieren wenn grundlegende Parameter die beste Lösung eh schon ausschliessen?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2014)

Flohjob schrieb:


> Also mit einer hohen geschwindigkeit überfahren sich Wurzeln und ähnliches schon besser. Man bleibt bei geringeren Geschwindigkeiten einfach irgendwie dirn hängen. Außerdem macht schnell Radfahren schon Spass.



Prinzipiell macht schnell fahren schoh Spaß 
Aber in der Realität hat doch jeder Trail seine richtige Geschwindugkeit um den perfekten Flow zu finden. Und die ist oft wesentlich langsamer als was fahrerisch möglich ist. Will ja unten grinsen und net hecheln...oder mindestens zuerst grinsen bevor ich merk das ich eigentlich gleich hecheln müßte

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2014)

Der Ansatz 29Zoll mit 4Cross Rad zu verbinden ist wohl genau das was vielen vorschwebt 
Und ich plädiere dabei auf einen abgestützen Mehrgelenker mit guter Endprogression.

G.


----------



## H.B.O (9. Mai 2014)

oft ist der perfekte flow aber auch sehr fast, listen to Fab: "Optimum not Maximum"

@LB Jörg : über den eingelenker müssen wir nochmal reden, ansonsten schwebt mir genau das vor


----------



## dancing Queen (9. Mai 2014)

@Baschtimann: wenn 50% der Beiträge hier sich um 26er-Geheule dreht, zeigt das doch dass etwa die Hälfte der potentiellen Kunden 26er bevorzugen.

Mir solls aber Latte sein. Ich hab ein -wie ich finde- cooles Rad, und werde das noch ne Zeit fahren. Bis ich mir ein neues Bike kaufe hat sich die Diskusion eh erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olduschi (9. Mai 2014)

ich wette nachher sieht das icb 2.0 genau so aus. 


 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...-frame-rockshox-monarch-rt3-2013/rp-prod81838


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Mai 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> "Optimum not Maximum"



Word! Und zwar allgemein gültig.


----------



## chorge (9. Mai 2014)

olduschi schrieb:


> ich wette nachher sieht das icb 2.0 genau so aus.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 291710
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...-frame-rockshox-monarch-rt3-2013/rp-prod81838


Was ja ziemlich cool wäre!


----------



## Baschtimann (9. Mai 2014)

dancing Queen schrieb:


> @Bastiemann: wenn 50% der Beiträge hier sich um 26er-Geheule dreht, zeigt das doch dass etwa die Hälfte der potentiellen Kunden 26er bevorzugen.
> 
> Mir solls aber Latte sein. Ich hab ein -wie ich finde- cooles Rad, und werde das noch ne Zeit fahren. Bis ich mir ein neues Bike kaufe hat sich die Diskusion eh erledigt


Es gibt ja schon ein schones vielseitiges 26" ICB mit dem alles 26" Fans glücklich werden können.
Das nächste wird anders das ist Beschlossen.
Deshalb gilt es doch jetzt was aus den Vorgaben zu machen und nicht alles in Frage zu stellen.
Ich freue mich auf das Projekt und hoffe auf konstruktive Beiträge!


----------



## ONE78 (9. Mai 2014)

Das mega ist schon ok, aber hat eben die falsche laufradgrösse (für dieses Projekt).
Und 3kg in S mit 26zoll ist auch nicht so pralle...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. Mai 2014)

konsti-d schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark : ich zitier mich noch mal selbst, damit du dazu vielleicht noch ein zwei Worte verlieren kannst
> 
> 
> @klausbeige : ja das 4x-Teil find ich nicht uninteressant. Müsste man halt sehen wie es sich in freier Wildbahn so macht. Geben tut es das noch nicht oder?



Naja, wir bauen ja kein Slopestyle-Bike. Das Federweg soll schon sinnvoll nutzbar sein. Ich habe halt schlechte Erfahrung mit zu linearen oder gar degressiven Hinterbauten... die lassen sich nur durch abgedrehte Dämpfersetups in den Griff bekommen, die sicherlich nicht im Idealbereich der Dämpferfunktion liegen...

Wenn wir die Karre linear bauen, dann müsste man das Ding mit 10-15% Negativfederweg fahren... UND GERADE DER NEGATIVFEDERWEG IST ENTSCHEIDEND FÜR DEN GRIP!!!
Ich könnte mich immer totlachen, wenn die Vögel mit ihren brutal harten und tiefen Karren über die schlechten Straßen bei uns hoppeln... und ich dann mit meinem unauffälligen Kombi davon ziehe... das liegt auch zu großen Teilen am Negativfederweg


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. Mai 2014)

Red_Herring schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aber eine Frage hätte ich noch, wieso braucht es ein "enorm hohes Grundtempo" um (mehr) Spaß zu haben?



Mir und vielen anderen macht die Bewegung am Limit einfach mehr Spaß, das ist ein wesentlicher Unterschied im Anspruch zu einem Tourenbike (welches sich ja in einem ähnlichen Federwegsbereich aufhält).
Und 29er sind - wenn das Tempo mal aufgebaut ist - einfach geil zu fahren. Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, was man selbst mit schmalen 2,2er Schlappen für einen Grip hat.

Man muss sich halt umgewöhnen... ich glaube das ist auch, was vielen 26" Fahrern missfällt. Dabei verpasst ihr sooooo viel


----------



## Baschtimann (9. Mai 2014)

Ich kann das hier empfehlen! ist ne super Ergänzung zum ICB1!


----------



## natan (9. Mai 2014)

Wenn Carbon Hinterbau, dann flexende Streben, so wird das Potential des Werkstoffs doppelt genutzt
es wird ja nicht das Hauptlager dadurch ersetzt, wie früher beim Scalpel.
Die Winkeländerung im (Horst-) Link kann man über die Kinematik sehr gering halten. (klar, ist dann garkein Horst mehr)
den Flex nicht auf einen kurzen Abschnitt beschränken, sondern auf ganzer Länge der Sitz - und Kettenstreben gleichmäßig verteilen !
leicht vorgespannt montiert, sprich auf Hälfte des Federwegs Flexfrei, da passiert dann fasst nix mehr an zusätzlicher Biegelast.
Leicht ! Wartungsfrei ! Clean !
Yeti macht sowas sogar mit Alustreben


----------



## dancing Queen (9. Mai 2014)

Das liegt doch nicht am Negativfederweg . Das liegt am tiefen Auspuff und der Ölwanne. Außerdem sind wohl die wenigsten Sportfahrwerke für öffentliche Straßen gebaut ( zugelassen sind sie natürlich), sondern eher fír den Rundkurs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Stone (9. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, was man selbst mit schmalen 2,2er Schlappen für einen Grip hat.


Ich kann das nicht mehr lesen, noch hören.

Bei 29zoll vergrößert sich der Länge nach die Auflagefläche,
und bei 26zoll benötigt man etwas breitere Felgen. Dann ist
die Bodenhaftung weitestgehend identisch.

Seit ein paar Tagen fahre ich sogar Tubeless. Und ja, 26" hat
ein unglaubliches Potenzial, wenn man es nutzt. Wenn.

29" hat wiederum eine andere Zielgruppe als 26". Aber das
hatten wir schon. Gegen 29" bin ich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## ONE78 (9. Mai 2014)

Und trotzdem hatta recht. Und um bei 26zoll die gleiche Auflagefläche/traktion hin zu bekommen, reichen aber nicht breite felgen. Da brauchste dann gleich nen fatbike!


----------



## Dr_Stone (9. Mai 2014)

Reicht eine Verdoppelung der Bodenhaftung nicht? 
Oder braucht jemand Traktion für einen 300kg-Fahrer?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. Mai 2014)

natan schrieb:


> Wenn Carbon Hinterbau, dann flexende Streben, so wird das Potential des Werkstoffs doppelt genutzt
> es wird ja nicht das Hauptlager dadurch ersetzt, wie früher beim Scalpel.
> Die Winkeländerung im (Horst-) Link kann man über die Kinematik sehr gering halten. (klar, ist dann garkein Horst mehr)
> den Flex nicht auf einen kurzen Abschnitt beschränken, sondern auf ganzer Länge der Sitz - und Kettenstreben gleichmäßig verteilen !
> ...



Was mir daran nicht gefällt ist, dass ich die Drehpunktlage nur schlecht definieren kann... und die sorgt wiederum für einen guten Vortrieb. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich dazu in der Lage wäre eine saubere Kinematik für so ein System zu berechnen... das geht ja letztlich nur über FEA und die müsste extrem exakt sein...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. Mai 2014)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Bei 29zoll vergrößert sich der Länge nach die Auflagefläche,
> und bei 26zoll benötigt man etwas breitere Felgen. Dann ist
> ...



Aber was ist, wenn ich auf dem 29er auch breite Felgen fahre?  Was sicherlich bei unserem Bike der Fall sein wird... da kommen bestimmt keine 2,2er Reifen drauf (sollte mich zumindest wundern).

EDIT: Der gefühlt höhere Grip könnte auch mit der Trägheit der größeren Laufräder zusammen hängen... kleine Rutscher & ungewollte Bewegungen werden "geschluckt", dadurch fühlt es sich einfach weniger nervös an. Das ist aber nur eine Vermutung!


----------



## Pintie (9. Mai 2014)

bei so einem 29*3" Reifen wirds dann aber selbst beim Hardtail eine lange Kettenstrebe


----------



## ONE78 (9. Mai 2014)

Aber wenn nur die sitzstreben flexen und sich das Hinterrad quasi wie ein eingelenker hebt, müsste der flex doch nur kinematik der dämpfungs-/federkennlinie beeinflussen. Oder hab ich da Grad nen denkfehler??? bzw versteht man was ich meine?


----------



## Dr_Stone (9. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> *Aber was ist, wenn ich auf dem 29er auch breite Felgen fahre?*  Was sicherlich bei unserem Bike der Fall sein wird... da kommen bestimmt keine 2,2er Reifen drauf (sollte mich zumindest wundern).


Dann schreibt man es dazu. Wobei es auch logisch ist,
dass die Bodenhaftung dann zunimmt.

Naja, *breit* ist auch immer relativ.

semi-breit, breit, breiter, sehr breit, mega breit?


----------



## Pintie (9. Mai 2014)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> semi-breit, breit, breiter, sehr breit, mega breit?



Trailbreit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (9. Mai 2014)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Naja, *breit* ist auch immer relativ.
> 
> semi-breit, breit, breiter, sehr breit, mega breit?



hmmm... das erinnert mich an meine Schulzeit...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> hmmm... das erinnert mich an meine Schulzeit...


Und trotzdem ist aus dem Jungen was geworden. Irgendwie


----------



## Hoeze (9. Mai 2014)

Trailbike -> Trailhandschuhe -> Trailschuhe -> Trailhelm -> Trailpedale -> usw. 
Scheint das nächste große Ding zu werden.

Sry für den OT Beitrag aber das passte gerade so gut zu den Trailreifen.


----------



## trailterror (9. Mai 2014)

klausbeige schrieb:


> Trailbike, 4cross Fully



Was ist das für ein bike?


----------



## gmk (9. Mai 2014)

natan schrieb:


> Wenn Carbon Hinterbau, dann flexende Streben, so wird das Potential des Werkstoffs doppelt genutzt
> es wird ja nicht das Hauptlager dadurch ersetzt, wie früher beim Scalpel.
> Die Winkeländerung im (Horst-) Link kann man über die Kinematik sehr gering halten. (klar, ist dann garkein Horst mehr)
> *den Flex nicht auf einen kurzen Abschnitt beschränken, sondern auf ganzer Länge der Sitz - und Kettenstreben gleichmäßig verteilen !*
> ...



hatte ich am scalpel29 c2
hat mich nicht überzeugt - das 3er mit zusätzlichem gelenk (in der sitzstrebe) fühlte sich besser an
flex über einen langen bereich? denke, dass ist nicht möglich


----------



## Dr_Stone (9. Mai 2014)

EDIT: Hier standen Wörter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (9. Mai 2014)

Einfach nur mal so - die ersten 150 Leute haben abgestimmt...


----------



## grey (9. Mai 2014)

ich sags ja, feldzug..

Ich denk jeder hats vor 20 seiten schon verstanden.


----------



## xTr3Me (9. Mai 2014)

Naja dann wird das hier halt ein Bike das nur für 15% der Teilnehmer infrage kommt. Muss man eben so akzeptieren. Ich freue mich dennoch auf die technischem Details und Hintergründe zur Auslegung/Konstruktion des Rahmens.


----------



## supermanlovers (9. Mai 2014)

Es wurde doch schon alles gesagt. 2015 gibts einfach kein Top Gabel mehr für 26"...
außer Mattoc, Pike, Slant, Diamont, 350NCR*, *OPM OL um nur ein paar zu nennen


----------



## chorge (9. Mai 2014)

Zumindest mal würde ich die Zahlen so interpretieren, dass
1. 26" nicht tot ist, sondern tot gemacht wird!
2. definitiv der Fokus bei der Entwicklung des ICB auf kleinen Laufrädern liegen sollte - von mir aus auch 27.5"! Fasst man 26" und 27.5" zusammen und stellt dies gegen 29", und denkt wirtschaftlich, dann sollte das Bike 27.5" haben (wenn Alutech das Insiderwissen hat, dass 26" ausgerottet werden wird)! Denn ich glaube, dass ein derzeitiger 26" Verfechter mittelfristig eher bereit ist, auf 27.5" umzusteigen, als auf 29"... Und das Bike soll sich ja verkaufen, oder?!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Das Federweg soll schon sinnvoll nutzbar sein. Ich habe halt schlechte Erfahrung mit zu linearen
> 
> UND GERADE DER NEGATIVFEDERWEG IST ENTSCHEIDEND FÜR DEN GRIP!!!




Wie linear ist zu linear? Ich denke, den Durchschlagschutz durch Progression wird niemand weg reden wollen, aber es soll ja auch, wie du schreibst, der Federweg voll nutzbar sein und ab und an darf's auch scheppern.

Das mit dem Negativfederweg lass mal nicht Michi Grätz hören. Denke ans 301 MK 1.


----------



## draussen (9. Mai 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein bike?



Univega 4x


----------



## konsti-d (9. Mai 2014)

Mir scheint Alutech will einfach ein ganz normales Rad mit weniger Federweg bauen. Sollte man einfach so sagen und nicht einen auf "wir machen was ganz anderes neues" machen. Wär dann schon ok.

So ist es für alle, die was anderes erhofften, früher oder später sehr ernüchternd.

Zusammengefasst:

-Federweg und Kennlinie sind schon fest gewesen: mehr oder weniger wie immer, straffer halt ok, bei 130mm
-LR-Größe eingeschränkt
-Rohrsatz vorgegeben

Jetzt kommt dann noch ein relativ flacher LW hinzu, die übliche Kinematik hinzu und ich weiß jetzt schon wie´s aussehen wird.
Wie alle Alutechs!

Mutig  , man sollte dann halt nur zumindest so mutig sein, dass man vorher sagt es wird nichts anderes, weil das Risiko zu hoch ist. Ist ja ok. Wer zahlt schafft an, war schon immer so. Aber nennt es halt dann einfach Alutech "Brocken" oder so, erzählt keine Märchen und lasst uns Kleinigkeiten bestimmen und Umfragen machen.


edit:


----------



## Whip (9. Mai 2014)

greyz schrieb:


> ich sags ja, feldzug..
> 
> Ich denk jeder hats vor 20 seiten schon verstanden.



Das einen Feldzug zu nennen ist völlig daneben. Man kann auch duch Diskreditierung der Gegenseite Diskussionen führen. Indem man die anderen in eine von der Gesellschaft nicht akzeptierte Richtung drängt stehen sie als Verlierer da, in diesem Fall sogar in die Ecke von Kriegstreibern und Militaristen... 
Im Gegenzug könnte ich fragen was denn daran verwerflich ist eine nicht restriktive Wahl zu starten ? Eine in der die Ergebnisse nicht schon vorwegenommen sind ? Hast du was gegen Meinungsfreiheit ? Oder passt dir nur das Ergebnis nicht ?


----------



## Splash (9. Mai 2014)

Können wir vom Jammermodus endlich mal weg kommen? Wenn man das "Kein-26""-Gejammere aus dem Thema löschen würde, wäre es wohl nur noch ein Drittel der Seiten. Es gibt halt gewissen Vorgaben und entweder man findet sich dort wieder oder kann sich in anderen Bereichen des Forums weiter vergnügen.

Ich für meinen Teil bin schon mal auf weitere Details gespannt - wenn es dann für mich passt, wäre ich ein potentieller Interessent, aktuell bin ich noch nicht raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (9. Mai 2014)

Aus dem Grund meine Einschätzung der Situation, dass man zumindest eher 27.5" bauen sollte statt der 29"! 
26" und 27,5" lassen sich zusammenfassen als kleine Laufräder vs. große Laufräder (29"). Offensichtlich sind kleine Laufräder beliebter als große...


----------



## lest (9. Mai 2014)

Ich finde 29'' eigentlich cooler. Aber ich fand auch den Vorschlag S+M 27.5'' und L+XL 29'' nicht so schlecht.
Aber vermutlich macht sowas konstruktionstechnisch wenig Sinn.. dann könnte ich wohl gleich 2 Varianten von jeweils S bis XL anbieten oder?

Bin schon total auf die (natürlich total manipulierten ) Ergebnisse gespannt


----------



## rass (9. Mai 2014)

Ja es weiß doch jeder was du willst...aber du bist doch wohl alt genug um zu merken das es kein 26er Laufrad wird. Das Thema ist doch damit erledigt...fang an zu heulen oder so aber mach es für dich alleine....

Manche machen sich Gedanken über Lager, Material, Hinterbau...das ist viel interessanter als deine Laufrad Mist...



chorge schrieb:


> Aber egal - bin eh aus dem Thread nun raus!



Steh zu deinem Wort...


----------



## Deleted 143609 (9. Mai 2014)

Mal zwischendurch, wenn wieder von "Popp" die Rede ist, das das Bike haben soll. Das schreibt man mit einem p. Kommt ja nicht von "Poppen". Sonst landen wir bei der Namensfindung noch bei "Trailpopper"...


----------



## Speziazlizt (9. Mai 2014)

chorge schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund meine Einschätzung der Situation, dass man zumindest eher 27.5" bauen sollte statt der 29"!
> 26" und 27,5" lassen sich zusammenfassen als kleine Laufräder vs. große Laufräder (29"). Offensichtlich sind kleine Laufräder beliebter als große...



Das einzige was du aus deiner Umfrage ableiten kannst ist, das von 150 Teilnehmern 93 für 26" gestimmt haben. Deine Umfrage wird alles andere als repräsentativ sein weil:
- sie aus dieser Runde heraus entstanden ist, in der einige lieber 26" Räder sehen würden als andere Laufradgrößen
- die Zielgruppe außerhalb des Forum´s von dir nicht befragt wurde, welche aber für Alutech vom Absatz her wahrscheinlich größer ist

Ich selber wäre mir auch nicht sicher ob ich 29" Räder fahren wollen würde


----------



## chorge (9. Mai 2014)

rass schrieb:


> Ja es weiß doch jeder was du willst...aber du bist doch wohl alt genug um zu merken das es kein 26er Laufrad wird. Das Thema ist doch damit erledigt...fang an zu heulen oder so aber mach es für dich alleine....
> 
> Manche machen sich Gedanken über Lager, Material, Hinterbau...das ist viel interessanter als deine Laufrad Mist...
> 
> ...


Lies erstmal die anderen Beiträge, die ich geschrieben habe, bevor du mich angreifst...
Seite 14,17,23

Und raus! Ich geh biken...


----------



## Baschtimann (9. Mai 2014)

Ein 29er mit 130 mm fährt sich halt eher wie ein 26er mit 150 mm auf dem Trail. Sprich 29er liegt mit 130mm viel satter wegen dem Überrollverhalten. Ausser man versemmelt nen Sprung! 
Geht aber wegen den 130mm ähnlich gut vorwerts wie ein 130mm 26". 
Das sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen!


----------



## duc-mo (9. Mai 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> Genügend beispiele gibts es nicht. Und bitte den Beitrag im kontext lesen, wir haben in erster linie über vpp geredet und das wird bei 29 in bezug auf kurze kettenstreben schwierig.



Sorry, wegen der Ignorierliste habe ich den Kontext zu VPP tatsächlich nicht erkannt... 

Ganz allgemein und unabhängig vom Hinterbau... Für mich ist eine "kurze" Kettenstrebe bei einem 29er nicht länger als 440mm. Wenn das erreicht wird wäre ich happy und mein persönliches Voting wäre damit erfüllen (Agil 2 / 29" / Alu / 173 – 182 cm)! 

Zum Vergleich, das Tofane von Alutech mit 150mm Federweg hat 437mm Kettenstreben. Beim ICB gibts ganz sicher weniger Federweg, also sollte das Ziel wohl erreichbar sein...


----------



## Teufelskerl (9. Mai 2014)

Geil, nach dem es jetzt hier etwas entspannter bzw. konstruktiver zugeht, glaube ich das ich mein 301 MK4 nächstes Jahr in Rente schicken kann! Vorausgesetzt es wird den Rahmen solo und mit der Option für einen Umwerfer geben. 1x11 oder 1x10 reicht mir persönlich nicht und ich will hier auch gar nicht groß anfangen von Entfaltung, Übersetzungsverhältnis usw. bei mir liegt es eindeutig an der mangelnden Fitness ;-) aber ich denke es geht vielen hier genau wie mir. Beruf, Familie und mangelndes Verständnis selbiger für eine der schönsten Sportarten der Welt zwingt mich halt zum Wochenendfahrer ohne Bikeurlaub am Gardasee oder ähnliches, da bleiben nur die Hometrails bzw. die Feierabendrunde am Abend.

Ich hoffe die "Glaubenskriege" bzgl. Laufradgröße sind jetzt rum....... mir ist´s wumpe ob 650b oder 29er, Hauptsache es funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Mai 2014)

lest schrieb:


> Ich finde 29'' eigentlich cooler. Aber ich fand auch den Vorschlag S+M 27.5'' und L+XL 29'' nicht so schlecht.
> Aber vermutlich macht sowas konstruktionstechnisch wenig Sinn.. dann könnte ich wohl gleich 2 Varianten von jeweils S bis XL anbieten oder?
> 
> Bin schon total auf die (natürlich total manipulierten ) Ergebnisse gespannt


Ich verstehe den Ansatz irgendwie nicht. Alle schwärmen immer vom besseren Überrollverhalten und mehr Grip bei 29ern. Warum genau sollen kleine Menschen, denen kein L passt, darauf verzichten? Die brauchen das nicht weil sie, äh, klein sind? Würde sich bei kleinen Menschen die möglicherweise nicht ganz so hohe Stabiltät bemerkbar machen weil sie schwerer sind? Wohl eher nicht.
Erklärt es mir, ich will es verstehen.
Außer "es sieht bei kleinen Rahmen doof aus" fällt mir nix ein. Und das zählt nicht, Form follows Function, oder bauen wir hier nen Eisdielencruiser?


----------



## Hrabnar (9. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Ansatz irgendwie nicht. Alle schwärmen immer vom besseren Überrollverhalten und mehr Grip bei 29ern. Warum genau sollen kleine Menschen, denen kein L passt, darauf verzichten? Die brauchen das nicht weil sie, äh, klein sind? Würde sich bei kleinen Menschen die möglicherweise nicht ganz so hohe Stabiltät bemerkbar machen weil sie schwerer sind? Wohl eher nicht.
> Erklärt es mir, ich will es verstehen.
> Außer "es sieht bei kleinen Rahmen doof aus" fällt mir nix ein. Und das zählt nicht, Form follows Function, oder bauen wir hier nen Eisdielencruiser?


Hängt wohl eher mit den Platzverhältnissen bei kleinen Rahmen zusammen...
Macht auch mehr Sinn bei kleineren Rahmen nochmal kürzer Kettenstreben zu verbauen und da wird's dann halt irgendwann eng...

Edit: ...bin da recht entspannt, meine Frau mit 1,60 hat ihr 29er Trailbike schon...und hergeben tut sie's auf Keinsten mehr...


----------



## Sickgirl (9. Mai 2014)

Mit meinen 1,62 bin ich gestern mal ein 29er gefahren. Aber das ist nicht mein Ding. Hat sich angefühlt wie eine zu lange Gabel in einem dafür nicht geeigneten Rahmen.


----------



## grey (9. Mai 2014)

Whip schrieb:


> Im Gegenzug könnte ich fragen was denn daran verwerflich ist eine nicht restriktive Wahl zu starten ?


Was ist sinnvoll daran, 20 Seiten lang darüber zu heulen, dass 26" nicht zur Debatte steht? Der Zug ist abgefahren.


Whip schrieb:


> Eine in der die Ergebnisse nicht schon vorwegenommen sind ?
> Hast du was gegen Meinungsfreiheit ?
> Oder passt dir nur das Ergebnis nicht ?


 
*Das* Ergebnis ist noch lange nicht da, ich weiß wirklich noch nicht ob es mir gefallen wird, damit mein ich das Rad nicht die Frustabstimmung. Einen 27,5/29 Mix fände ich beispielsweise wirklich uninteressant, genauso wie die Einteilung S/M = 27,5 und L/XL 29" so etwas ist mMn. nur zum kaschieren einer miesen Rahmen-Geo gedacht. (Rahmen für Leute unter <155cm ausgenommen)
"Schlechte" oder unspektakuläre 29er Rahmen gibt es wie Sand am Meer, hier hätte man durchaus die Option etwas interessantes zu schaffen.

Nein, aber ich hab etwas gegen 20 seitiges dekonstruktives Geheule.  Vor allem wenn man schon auf Seite 4 süffisant erklärt "ich bin raus" und dann nach 5xx posts später immernoch herumweint warum die Welt so ungerecht zu 26" und Umwerfern ist.


Ich glaube nicht, dass jemand hier unter vorgehaltener Waffe dazu gezwungen wird das Rad zu kaufen. Man kann seine Meinung ja auch dadurch äussern, dass wenn einem das Ergebnis nicht gefällt, es einfach nicht zu kaufen. 

Mein nächstes Rad wird btw. ein 26er und es wird wunderbar!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Mai 2014)

Kann ich halbwegs nachvollziehen. Aber irgendwie macht das auf mich dann den EIndruck als würden wir praktisch zwei verschieden Bikes konstruieren. Ein kurzes, wendiges 27.5er für die kleinen Leute, und ein langes laufruhiges 29er mit dem man gut überall drüber bügeln kann für die großen Jungs wie mich. Und wer sowohl L als auch M fahren kann ist fein raus, weil er kann sich aussuchen was er will. Es sei denn er will ein halbwegs wendiges L...
Irgendwie widerstrebt dieser Gedanke meinem Kopf. Obwohl ja so oder so ein eklatanter UNterschied zwischen S und XL bestehn dürfte, den ich leider nie werde erfahren können mit meinen 1,91...


----------



## hasardeur (9. Mai 2014)

Kleine Rahmen haben auch kleine Sitzrohre, kleinen Fahrern fällt es dann zusätzlich schwer, in steilen technischen Abschnitten weit genug mit dem Hintern nach hinten zu kommen. Irgendwann stört das Rad. Bei 29" eben früher, als bei 27,5". Ähnlich bei der Gabel....der Rahmen wird schon arg hoch. Das Steuerrohr müsste also sehr kurz werden, was bei 26" ja schon ein Thema bei kleinen Rahmen ist.
Ich kann das sehr gut sehen, wenn mein Filou (10) mit seinen knapp 1,50cm auf seinem Hornet (14") unterwegs ist. Letztes Jahr war das noch schlimmer.

Nachtrag: 26" Gejammer muss man nicht bis in alle Ewigkeit kommentieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Mai 2014)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Mit meinen 1,62 bin ich gestern mal ein 29er gefahren. Aber das ist nicht mein Ding. Hat sich angefühlt wie eine zu lange Gabel in einem dafür nicht geeigneten Rahmen.



Wie ging's dir mit der Schrittfreiheit und Sattelüberhöhung?


----------



## NoStyle (9. Mai 2014)

lest schrieb:


> ... Aber ich fand auch den Vorschlag S+M 27.5'' und L+XL 29'' nicht so schlecht ...


26 Zoll ist raus. Also gehe ich zur nächst größeren Laufrad-Größe = 650B. Selbst wenn ich ultrascharf auf 29 Zoll wäre: Das möchte ich frei entscheiden können, egal wie groß ich bin!!! Wenn jemand 168cm groß ist und 29 Zoll fahren möchte sollte das bitte möglich sein, genauso für den 1.93 Meter-Menschen, der lieber kleinere Laufräder fahren möchte.
Meine Bodymaßindexkörpergrößenschrittlängenfettgehalt hat mit der Laufrad-Größenwahl nichts zu tun! Und wenn vertraue ich eher einem Orthopäden oder Krankengymnast als einem Bike-Hersteller. Die passende Rahmengröße mal aussen vorgelassen ...


----------



## lest (9. Mai 2014)

@Lt.AnimalMother Ich wollte niemand 29'' vorenthalten - oder 27.5''. Ich formuliere meine Frage um... 
Ist es konstruktionstechnisch ein deutlicher Mehraufwand, einmal ein 27.5'' Bike zu entwerfen und einmal ein 29'' (egal ob S bis M, oder S bis XL). Also werden wir hier nachher vielleicht 2 Rahmengrößen zur Auswahl haben - oder sollen/müssen wir uns tatsächlich auf eine Größe festlegen?


----------



## Sickgirl (9. Mai 2014)

War recht knapp unterm Schritt und ich hatte eine Lenkerüberhöhung. Die Räder im Radladen haben ja meist ein kleines Spacetürmchen, weiß nicht ob die das für mich extra umgeschraubt hätten.


----------



## Hrabnar (9. Mai 2014)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> War recht knapp unterm Schritt und ich hatte eine Lenkerüberhöhung. Die Räder im Radladen haben ja meist ein kleines Spacetürmchen, weiß nicht ob die das für mich extra umgeschraubt hätten.


Also bei uns...Spacerturm oben drüber und im Zweifelsfall auch noch Vorbau negativ...das ist doch kein Aufwand und wenn der Kunde bzw. die Kundin einen Eindruck vom Rad haben will sollte das dazugehören...
Ist aber nicht Standart...kenne Radläden hier, die noch nicht mal das Fahrwerk zur Probefahrt abstimmen...


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Mai 2014)

Schöne Diskussion jetzt hier 

Vielleicht noch diese Anregung: Die User, die maßgeblich helfen Meilensteine zu setzen, erhalten einen Rahmen zum Selbstkostenpreis 
....
Meilenstein Trail Surfer: Name

Jetzt aber weiter, mit sinnvolleren Beiträgen  

& Grüße


----------



## duc-mo (9. Mai 2014)

Unterschiedliche Laufradgrößen bei kleinen und großen Rahmen find ich auch nicht sinnvoll. Entweder man will 29er oder nicht... Wenn man einen Hinterbau für 27" und einen für 29" konstruieren muss, haben die Jungs von Alutech doppelt so viel Arbeit und die Bikes werden dadurch weder besser noch günstiger...

Jeder kann sich vorstellen wie hoch die Front bei einem 29er mit 130mm Federweg wird. Erst ab einer Körpergröße von 1.XXm ist eine sinnvolle Haltung auf so einem Rad möglich. Wer sich mit 29ern intensiver beschäftigt hat, der hat vermutlich auch schon festgestellt das die meisten Hersteller keine Rahmengröße "S" mehr beim 29er anbieten. Alternativ hat die Rahmengröße "S" dann 27" und die Geo ist irgendwie "hingepfuscht". Ich persönlich fände es spannend, wenn man bei der Rahmengröße S den Federweg der Gabel reduziert. Dadurch kommt der Lenker tiefer und eine Sattelüberhöhung ist tendentiell einfacher. Wichtig fänd ich es nur, dass die Geo darauf abgestimmt ist und Lenk und Sitzwinkel trotz reduziertem Federweg vergleichbar sind. Dadurch könnte man die big Wheels auch für kleine Fahrer/innen interessant machen. Meine Meinung...


----------



## Red_Herring (9. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Mir und vielen anderen macht die Bewegung am Limit einfach mehr Spaß, das ist ein wesentlicher Unterschied im Anspruch zu einem Tourenbike (welches sich ja in einem ähnlichen Federwegsbereich aufhält).
> Und 29er sind - wenn das Tempo mal aufgebaut ist - einfach geil zu fahren. Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, was man selbst mit schmalen 2,2er Schlappen für einen Grip hat.
> 
> Man muss sich halt umgewöhnen... ich glaube das ist auch, was vielen 26" Fahrern missfällt. Dabei verpasst ihr sooooo viel



Limit ist Limit. Egal wie hoch es ist, oder? Wenn nein, wieso dann nicht ein 160mm 29" Enduro? Gehts nun um Spaß oder Stoppuhr?

P.S. Gilt auch in anderen Bereichen. Wir allen wissen das aufgeladene Motoren besser und schneller sind. Aber viel mehr Spaß macht eben doch der Hochdrehzahl Saugmotor...


----------



## null-2wo (9. Mai 2014)

ich bin eindeutig für27,5", in Ermangelung kleinerer Größen.
ein trailbike für meine Feierabendrunde  muss nicht leicht rollen. wenn ich eh nur ein-zwei Stunden fahren kann, will ich sprinten, um kurven feuern, aktiv und mir dem ganzen Körper fahren, einfach: mich verausgaben. aktives fahren ist für mich: genaue lines wählen müssen und das bike reinzwingen, nicht einfach drüber monstertruckern. deswegen: kleine laufräder, die schneller beschleunigen und exakt plaziert werden wollen (auf dem trail/in der line). auf meinem hometrail fahr ich 50% im stehen. ich will ja auch alle sein, wenn ich wieder komme.


----------



## trailjo (9. Mai 2014)

Euer Konzept passt mir super! Will eins, am ehesten ein Rahmenset mit Pike / Monarch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (9. Mai 2014)

Wenn man mal ehrlich ist, es hat kaum einer täglich Trails vor der Nase, die zwingend eine Enduro oder AM vorrausetzen, daher finde ich die Wahl mit ca. 130mm genau richtig. Durch den Federweg-Hype/29" sind diese jedoch in den XC Bereich abgerutscht, also muss etwas stabiles her. Man braucht eher weniger Cola dose als mehr Federweg. 26" wird von der Industrie gekillt, 29" ausgelutscht, 650b bleibt also über.

27.5"
Stabiler Rahmen
Straffes Fahrwerk mit reichlich Pop
130mm Federweg

Dafür sehe ich Potential und Nachfrage.
Außerdem eine Nische beim Jü und allgemein.


----------



## klausbeige (9. Mai 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein bike?



Rahmen ist ein Univega 4cross Fully Prototyp, Serie 2015

Infos:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/10/25/arbeitsgeraete-klaus-beiges-univega-4x-bikes/

Gruß


----------



## mw360 (9. Mai 2014)

Hab mal ein beispiel Bike (wie ich es gut fänden) http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/mountain/singletrack_trail/fuel_ex/2013_fuel_ex_8/#
-!!!26!!! laufräder
-130mm Foxfahrwerk
-ISCG aufnahme
-Alurahmen
-Geometrie die auf abfahrt ausgelegt ist

*Für Rechtschreibfehler haftet meine Tastatur*


----------



## /dev/random (9. Mai 2014)

chorge schrieb:


> Vielleicht aber auch daran, dass die Hersteller extrem erfolgreich den Kunden Angst gemacht haben, dass 26" eh verschwinden wird, und daher es sicherer ist auf 27.5 zu setzen?!
> [...]


Keine Angst, die nächste Retro-Welle kommt bestimmt. Dann sind 26"-Räder wieder voll in Mode und jeder, der etwas auf sich hält, muss eines haben.


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie macht das auf mich dann den EIndruck als würden wir praktisch zwei verschieden Bikes konstruieren. Ein kurzes, wendiges 27.5er für die kleinen Leute, und ein langes laufruhiges 29er mit dem man gut überall drüber bügeln kann für die großen Jungs wie mich. Und wer sowohl L als auch M fahren kann ist fein raus, weil er kann sich aussuchen was er will. Es sei denn er will ein halbwegs wendiges L...
> Irgendwie widerstrebt dieser Gedanke meinem Kopf. Obwohl ja so oder so ein eklatanter UNterschied zwischen S und XL bestehn dürfte, den ich leider nie werde erfahren können mit meinen 1,91...


Ruckediku, ruckediku...Blut ist im Schuh...


----------



## Splash (9. Mai 2014)

mw360 schrieb:


> Hab mal ein beispiel Bike (wie ich es gut fänden) http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/mountain/singletrack_trail/fuel_ex/2013_fuel_ex_8/#


So einen FuelEx Trekker hatte ich auch mal im Auge, da war das PressFit-Tretlager das KO-Kriterium ...


----------



## Hrabnar (9. Mai 2014)

Eh bitte macht doch einen Mimimi26"mimi-Traditionalisten-Fred auf...
Alutech gehört sicher nicht zu den Firmen, die versuchen 26"er zu töten...wohl eher zu denen, die überhaupt noch was Wertiges mit dieser Laufradgröße im Angebot haben.
Man wird aber als Hersteller nicht überleben, wenn man sich dem Markt entgegen stellt...das Rad soll sich ja auch außerhalb des Forums gut verkaufen und da sind die Survivalskills von 26" doch eher beschränkt...
Jetzt ein 26"er zu entwickeln ist nunmal am Markt vorbei entwickeln...marktwirtschaftlicher Blödsinn.
Ich fahr alle drei Laufradgrößen und 26" inzwischen nur noch am Pumptracker und am Retrobike...


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Mai 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Eh bitte macht doch einen Mimimi26"mimi-Traditionalisten-Fred auf...


Und hier im ESC...dem Excessive Shout Contest...mit der Startnummer 26...BEAKER!


----------



## Kerosin0815 (9. Mai 2014)

Pappnasen ihr seit.
27 Seiten voller Nonsens.
Das selbe elendige und endlose geseiere wie beim ICB 0.1
Grauenhaft.
Ein *leichter* Rahmen..max 130mm Federweg V+H... mit 27,5" Laufrädern und vernünftigen Komponenten.
Fertig ist das Bike.
Gekauft !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 143609 (9. Mai 2014)

Leider (oder habe ich es überlesen?) ist das Canyon Spectral 29 als mögliches Vergleichsbike zu wenig im Spiel. Habe es zuletzt in Größe M ein paar Tage lang ausprobiert und war hin und weg von dem Teil. 130mm Federweg vorne und hinten, astreine Trailperformance und Wendigkeit, jede Menge Pop und "Surfability", plus der geniale Grip und das lässige Überrollverhalten der großen Räder. Ein 1,70 m großer Kollege, der es auch gefahren ist, wollte zuerst nicht glauben, dass es ein 29er ist. Und der fährt sonst 26 Zoll mit Small-Rahmen.

Nicht, dass wir das Canyon nachbauen sollen, aber ein superverspieltes 130mm Trail-29er ist tatsächlich möglich. Und das ist für mich mehr Zukunft als ein 650B Kompromiss-Bike.


----------



## yggr (9. Mai 2014)

chorge schrieb:


> Und raus! Ich geh biken...


----------



## hnx (9. Mai 2014)

Splash schrieb:


> So einen FuelEx Trekker hatte ich auch mal im Auge, da war das PressFit-Tretlager das KO-Kriterium ...


Die Geometrie bräuchte auch noch ein bisschen Tuning. Ist noch ein Tick zu viel XC für meinen Geschmack. Gleiches gilt für das von nuts genannte Blut TR. Ratboy fährt es ja selbst privat, mit mehr Federweg dickeren Standrohren und die Front Enduromäßig höher.
Mit dem Pressfit BB des Fuel Ex habe ich bisher genau null Probleme.


----------



## veraono (9. Mai 2014)

So, nachdem ich 27 Seiten nicht zu lesen im Stande bin (aber im großen und Ganzen ging es glaub viel um Laufradgrößen ) bin ich erstmal weg. 
Wenn ich wieder da bin dann habt bitte ein Bike mit max. 650b Laufrädern gebaut, dann bin ich schon (fast) glücklich.
Viel Spass beim weiter Diskutieren.


----------



## esta (9. Mai 2014)

Habs gerade nicht gefunden daher frag ich mal, bis wann genau läuft denn die Umfrage?


----------



## Trail Surfer (9. Mai 2014)

Steht im ersten Beitrag...bis morgen  huschhusch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailproof (9. Mai 2014)

Ich hab jetzt nicht alle Kommentar gelesen, aber finde ihr habt genau an DAS Bike für mich gedacht. Ist zwar nicht sehr innovativ (siehe SC  Solo...oder wie das jetzt eben heißt), aber das was der Großteil von uns als Alltagsbike braucht.

27,5!
Alurahmen
eher wendig
hinten 125-130mm
vorne 140er Gabel
leicht!

Komponenten wirds dann hoffentlich im Baukasten geben, oder aber mehrere Modellvarianten.
Schön wäre SRAM Schaltung und Shimano Bremsen, Federelemente wählbar.


----------



## esta (9. Mai 2014)

Bis morgen weiß ich auch  Ich wollte wissen welche Uhrzeit.


----------



## SebT-Rex (9. Mai 2014)

Hey, es klappt ja doch mit einer konstruktiv kreativen Diskussion! Und jetzt: Öl ins Feuer....
ich schreibe gerade den Opener für das Rahmenkonzept und wie ich es drehe und wende, ich persönlich wünsche mir sehr, dass es ein 29er wird, habe aber das dumpfe Gefühl, dass das hier kein Wuschkonzert ist.. Da die Laufradgeschichte bald durch ist und wir noch ein wenig Zeit bis zur nächsten Abstimmung haben, möchte ich mal folgende Dinge in den Raum werfen. Achtung: ich möchte die Idee in den Raum werfen und diskutieren, ob und was machbar ist, entscheidet alleine Stefan in der kommenden Diskussion!
- Variante 1: drei Rahmenhöhen, aber sechs Längen. S kurz und lang, M kurz in 27,5" M lang und L lang und kurz 29"
- Variante 2: selbe Laufradgröße über alle Varianten
- Variante 3: zwei Hinterbauten bei gleichem Hauptrahmen. Würde bedeuten, wir stimmen ein Komplettbike ab, entwickeln den Rahmen aber so, dass der Hinterbau komplett gegen die andere Laufradgröße getauscht werden könnte. Keine Ahnung ob das Sinn macht und möglich ist.
außerdem möchte ich popp weiter mit pp schreiben, biken hat für mich mehr mit poppen als mit POPmusik zu tun. Für POP gibt es schon genug Bikes, das hier soll rocken!
Gute Nacht!


----------



## esta (9. Mai 2014)

Variante 1 find ich persönlich ne gute Idee nur bin ich mir sicher das das Kunden die sich nicht intesiv mit der Geometrie beschäftigen mehr verwirrt als alles andere.
Variante 2 sowieso, das size scaling was manche betreiben finde ich absolut sinnfrei, nur 29" bei winzigen Rahmenhöhen funktioniert halt einfach nicht mehr siehe Emily Batty.
Variante 3 wäre schön aber wenns CFK wird nochmal nen neuer Satz formen und damit sicher ne Kostenfrage.


----------



## powderJO (9. Mai 2014)

trailjo schrieb:


> Euer Konzept passt mir super! Will eins, am ehesten ein Rahmenset mit Pike / Monarch.



welches konzept der ungefähr 3789 bisher genannten denn genau?  freut die alutec-jungs aber bestimmt, das jeden tag genug semibegabte aufstehen und bereitwillig ne katze kaufen, die noch nicht mal im sack steckt …




> ich persönlich wünsche mir sehr, dass es ein 29er wird,



kauf dir halt das canyon spectral in 29. das entspricht so ziemlich dem, was ihr gerne bauen wollt, wenn ich alles was von ech bisher so geschrieben wurde richtig interpretiere.


edit: @ coy ist es auch aufgefallen.


----------



## Hrabnar (9. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Hey, es klappt ja doch mit einer konstruktiv kreativen Diskussion! Und jetzt: Öl ins Feuer....
> ich schreibe gerade den Opener für das Rahmenkonzept und wie ich es drehe und wende, ich persönlich wünsche mir sehr, dass es ein 29er wird, habe aber das dumpfe Gefühl, dass das hier kein Wuschkonzert ist.. Da die Laufradgeschichte bald durch ist und wir noch ein wenig Zeit bis zur nächsten Abstimmung haben, möchte ich mal folgende Dinge in den Raum werfen. Achtung: ich möchte die Idee in den Raum werfen und diskutieren, ob und was machbar ist, entscheidet alleine Stefan in der kommenden Diskussion!
> - Variante 1: drei Rahmenhöhen, aber sechs Längen. S kurz und lang, M kurz in 27,5" M lang und L lang und kurz 29"
> - Variante 2: selbe Laufradgröße über alle Varianten
> ...


Der Herr Tegtmeier...da spricht er mir aus der Seele...Variante 1 wäre der Traum und find' ich technisch am interessantesten zum poppen :-D


----------



## SebT-Rex (9. Mai 2014)

powderJO schrieb:


> welches konzept der ungefähr 3789 bisher genannten denn genau?  freut die alutec-jungs aber bestimmt, das jeden tag genug semibegabte aufstehen und bereitwillig ne katze kaufen, die noch nicht mal im sack steckt …
> 
> 
> 
> ...


würde ich sogar machen, finde die Spectrals richtig gut. Aber ich glaube, dass in der Idee mehr steckt...


----------



## ONE78 (9. Mai 2014)

1. Gefällt mir gut, nen langes L find ich besser als ein XL
2. Muss nicht sein, mir gefällt die Idee für kleine rahmen kleine LR zu nehmen
3. Auch ok, bei einem eingelenker wurden evtl. Schraubbare dropouts reichen. Dann kann man auch gleich jeden heutigen und kommenden achsstandart abdecken.


----------



## grey (9. Mai 2014)

das spectral ist hoffentlich nur die konservative langweilige Alternative zum hier entwickelten bike.
Variante 2.


----------



## Plumpssack (10. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Hey, es klappt ja doch mit einer konstruktiv kreativen Diskussion! Und jetzt: Öl ins Feuer....
> ich schreibe gerade den Opener für das Rahmenkonzept und wie ich es drehe und wende, ich persönlich wünsche mir sehr, dass es ein 29er wird, habe aber das dumpfe Gefühl, dass das hier kein Wuschkonzert ist..


In meinen Augen würden die 27,5" dem Bike ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal geben. Bei 130mm bekommt man eigentlich nur noch 29", was sich ja wohl so ähnlich wie 26" mit 150mm fährt.
Also heißt das für mich: 27,5" 130mm FW oder 29"+ ca 100mm FW und in beiden Fällen robust mit aggressiver Geo.
Mir wäre hier die 27,5" Variante lieber, weil ich es mir einfach spaßiger vorstelle damit auch mal ne Runde im Park zu drehen oder natürliche Absprünge im Trail zu finden etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Mai 2014)

Heijeijei, so variantenreiche Größen zu bringen wird euch mit Sicherheit eins bringen: jede Menge Fragende Gesichte bei den Kunden, und dann ewig lange Beratungsgespräche. 
Es gab ja schon hier und da Verwirrung nur weil das Sitzrohr des ICB 2cm kürzer war als man es nach jahrelanger Nomenklatur (L=50er Sitzrohr etc.) gewohnt war...


----------



## SebT-Rex (10. Mai 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> In meinen Augen würden die 27,5" dem Bike ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal geben. Bei 130mm bekommt man eigentlich nur noch 29", was sich ja wohl so ähnlich wie 26" mit 150mm fährt.
> Also heißt das für mich: 27,5" 130mm FW oder 29"+ ca 100mm FW und in beiden Fällen robust mit aggressiver Geo.
> Mir wäre hier die 27,5" Variante lieber, weil ich es mir einfach spaßiger vorstelle damit auch mal ne Runde im Park zu drehen oder natürliche Absprünge im Trail zu finden etc.


Einspruch: ein kurzhubiges 29er hat mit einem länger hubigen 26/27,5 nichts gemeinsam! Es fährt sich komplett anders.


----------



## nuts (10. Mai 2014)

Also, die Umfrage ist pünktlich geschlossen, satte 2354 Antworten vor löschen doppelter Teilnehmer. Das Auswerten dauert einen Moment...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Einspruch: ein kurzhubiges 29er hat mit einem länger hubigen 26/27,5 nichts gemeinsam! Es fährt sich komplett anders.


Ich glaub ich muss euch in Willingen besuchen und mich mal durch die Palette probieren damit ich ne Vorstellung habe wie sich so ein 29er überhaupt fährt.


----------



## esta (10. Mai 2014)

@nuts dann sortier mal schnell ich will das ergebniss noch sehen bevor ich mich pennen leg


----------



## raenii (10. Mai 2014)

*Trommelwirbel*


----------



## Trailer3.0 (10. Mai 2014)

Ohne 26" -> ohne mich


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Mai 2014)




----------



## powderJO (10. Mai 2014)

disclaimer und extra vorne dran gestellt: bevor wieder rumgeheult wird: auch wenn da "26" steht - dieser post hat nix mit der laufradgröße an sich zu tun, sondern gibt nur eine einschätzung ab hinsichtlich der vermuteten marktchancen, die zum ausschluß von "26" geführt haben.




supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> würde ich sogar machen, finde die Spectrals richtig gut. Aber ich glaube, dass in der Idee mehr steckt...



mehr was?


ganz im ernst: ihr könnt bauen was ihr wollt - es wird ein bike von vielen sein mit marginalen unterschieden zu ziemlich vielen mitbewerbern. diese marginalen unterschiede werden objektiv auch nicht größer, wenn man sie dann marketing-technisch von ameisen- auf elefantengröße aufbläst, um künstliche unterscheidungsmerkmale zu schaffen. das endet nur in dem blabla, den wir alle so gerne lesen in den bunten anzeigen, den magazinen und den redaktionsbeiträgen hier ….

aus marketing- und auch markenführungssicht für mich komplett unverständlich, dass ihr nicht voll auf 26er setzt. dazu braucht man dann aber tatsächlich und auch längerfristig mumm und darf sich nicht so eigentore schießen wie im eingangspost a la "keine guten komponenten mehr" etc. auch muss man dann bei bikefestivals die 26er nach vorne schieben und entsprechend bewerben - und nicht das machen, was alle anderen hersteller auch machen. das sich dann bei "jü die eier nach oben ziehen" angesicht der verkaufzahlen der 26er im portfolio, darf nicht wundern - eure marketingstrategie und markenpolitik ist amateurhaft und ihr entzieht euren 26er selbst die grundlage.

26 ist bald ein hammer-usp - dass die idee tot ist und man daraus nicht auch mehr machen könnte, daran glaubt ihr doch selbst nicht - und die umfragen beweisen, dass ein markt da ist. ihr springt auf einen fahrenden zug auf, weil ihr glaubt, dass der sonst komplett an euch vorbeirattert und ihr nix mehr vom kuchen abbekommt. was für einen hersteller wie specialized, der von masse lebt und voll und ganz auf 29 gesetzt hat, dabei 26er ebenfalls für tot erklärt  hat,  tatsächlich ein echtes problem hätte werden können. für einen kleinen hersteller aber, der eh den ruf hat "individuelle" bikes zu bauen und vor allem bis vor kurzem auch eine glaubwürdige "wir bauen 26er bikes immer noch aus überzeugung"-strategie verfolgt hat, ist diese situation eine einzigartige chance. die ihr gerade verschenkt, weil ihr nicht den mut habt, 26 voll ins schaufenster zu stellen.

ich würde einiges verwetten: der hersteller, der mit vehemenz und einer guten = konsequenten marketingstrategie die vorteile von 26 bewirbt, und nicht die weiße fahne schwenkt, wird mehr marktanteile gewinnen als der, der als 598er auf den 27,5- oder 29zug aufspringt*.

aus persönlicher / beruflicher sicht tut es mir in der seele weh, zu sehen, wie eine so gute chance so vergeben wird. ihr habt da keinen elfmeter, der ball liegt schon auf der linie.





* wenn schon, dann würde ich den 29er nehmen - das ist wenigstens eine konsequente andersentwicklung - von daher verstehe ich deinen wunsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dancing Queen (10. Mai 2014)

Hoffentlich bauen die guten Hersteller dann für die eine Marke noch gute Teile. Das wär der Knaller!


----------



## Hrabnar (10. Mai 2014)

Déjà-vu...warum erinnert mich das alles nur an die Stahl- vs Alurahmendiskusionen aus den 90ern :-o


----------



## Pintie (10. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Also, die Umfrage ist pünktlich geschlossen, satte 2354 Antworten vor löschen doppelter Teilnehmer. Das Auswerten dauert einen Moment...


bin ja mal gespannt was ihr löscht...


----------



## nuts (10. Mai 2014)

Wir haben 44 Stimmen gelöscht, weil sie von Teilnehmern waren, die doppelt abgestimmt hatten. 

Hier die Ergebnisse der Umfrage: Wir hatten die Größen abgefragt, um zu sehen, ob vielleicht kleinere Fahrerinnen und Fahrer sich auch kleinere Laufräder wünschen und größere größere. Die Ergebnisse schwankten zwar zwischen den Größen leicht, es änderte sich jedoch nichts an den Entscheidungen. Scaled Sizing scheint also nicht erwünscht zu sein.

Nach Aussieben doppelter Teilnahmen blieben immer noch satte 2310 abgegebene Stimmen - ein tolles Ergebnis. Die Entscheidungen sind recht eindeutig: Aluminium, 27,5" und ein agiles Fahrverhalten werden gewünscht.


----------



## -N0bodY- (10. Mai 2014)

jetzt haben wir auch mal Zahlen mit dennen wir was anfangen können.

Michwürden noch die Zahlen im Zusammenhang Körpergröße/Laufradgröße interessieren.


----------



## nuts (10. Mai 2014)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> jetzt haben wir auch mal Zahlen mit dennen wir was anfangen können.
> 
> Michwürden noch die Zahlen im Zusammenhang Körpergröße/Laufradgröße interessieren.


Here you go: 

Lässt man die sehr kleine Stichprobe von Personen <163 cm außen vor, dann erkennt man einen Trend, dass je größer die befragten desto größer die gewünschten Laufräder. Diese Änderung reicht aber nicht für geänderte Mehrheitsverhältnisse. Scaled Sizing scheint also zwar tendenziell ein Thema zu sein, doch die Mehrheit wünscht - größenunabhängig - 27,5".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2014)

Es gibt viel zuviel normalgroße Radfahrer 

G.


----------



## Dakeyras (10. Mai 2014)

Sehr schönes Ergebnis. Hatte kurzzeitig Angst, dass es doch 29" wird  



Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Mai 2014)

Mir ist wichtiger, wie es sich fährt


----------



## Dakeyras (10. Mai 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Mir ist wichtiger, wie es sich fährt



Mir auch, deswegen hatte ich ja Angst, dass es ein 29er wird  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Hier die Ergebnisse der Umfrage:



Nuts, bitte(!!!) fasst solche Ergebnisse ordentlich zusammen! Erstellt einen moderierten Beitrag, in dem niemand posten kann, ohne dass ein Moderator den Beitrag freigibt. In diesem einen Thread werden dann chronologisch alle wichtigen Dinge abgelegt. Das hier ist mE eine sehr wichtige richtungsweisende Umfrage gewesen. Wenn die Ergebnisse hier auf Seite 28 in irgend einem Thread verschwinden, hat niemand etwas davon.

Bitte schreibt so etwas wo gesammelt nieder, damit es jeder sofort findet! In den einzelnen THreads braucht ihr dann nur noch zu verlinken. DAs wird sonst viel zu unübesichtlich und es wird ewig und drei Tage weiter diskutiert und Dinge von vorne besprochen.


----------



## powderJO (10. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> ..., doch die Mehrheit wünscht - größenunabhängig - 27,5".



die mehrheit wünscht, wenn die beiden laufradgrößen 27,5" und 29" zur wahl stehen – größenunabhängig – 27,5". 

so müsste das heißen, wenn man sauber formuliert. liest man nicht alles und verpasst die links zu deutlich breiter angelegten umfragen, könnte man sonst den eindruck gewinnen, die zahlen oben wären das ergebnis einer breit angelegten studie, in der alle laufradgrößen zur wahl standen …

dabei spiegelt das ergebnis nur das wider, was logisch ist, wenn im prinzip zwei lösungen zur wahl stehen, die man beide nicht so optimal findet: man nimmt das vermeintlich kleinere übel …

wie oben gesagt: ihr zerredet euch selbst einen existierenden markt und rechtfertigt eure lemming-entscheidung (machen alle hersteller, also machen wir das auch) jetzt mit pseudo-objektiven umfragen.





Hrabnar schrieb:


> Déjà-vu...warum erinnert mich das alles nur an die Stahl- vs Alurahmendiskusionen aus den 90ern :-o



genau um eine solche darum geht es (mir jedenfalls) nicht. es stimmt zwar, dass bei umfragen "alt bekanntes" gegen "innovativ neu" auch tendenziell erst mal schneller für alt bekannt abgestimmt wird aber genau deshalb muss man umfrageergebnisse auch im gesamtkontext beurteilen und immer schön kritisch hinterfragen. macht man das hier stellt man fest:

auch nach jahren, in denen 29 existiert und mindestens zwei jahren 27,5 wünscht einen mehrheit nach wie vor 26. dazu rudern hersteller, die vorher gesagt haben "29 reicht für alles außer dh" und deshalb 26er mehr oder weniger komplett einstellten zurück und bieten wieder eine kleinere laufradgröße an, da sie offensichtlich widerlegt wurden: 29er taugen eben nicht für alles und jeden.

man könnte jetzt zu 26 zurückrudern - geht aber nicht, weil a) man ja selbst gesagt hat 26" ist merde und b) die meisten (europäischen) hersteller aus angst schon den 29er zug verpasst zu haben 27,5" in den markt gedrückt haben. logische konsequenz: die neue mitte für alle 27,5" und 29er für größere und spezialisten wie cc-racebikes. 


btw: wenn man noch berücksichtig, dass der marktanteil der mtbs am fahrradmarkt stagniert bzw sogar leicht rückläufig ist, sollte man einen der hauptgründe eventuell auch bei der verfehlten modellpolitik suchen ...


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Mai 2014)

@Dakeyras Heute schon ein 'Ich' gefrühstückt?


----------



## grey (10. Mai 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Nuts, bitte(!!!) fasst solche Ergebnisse ordentlich zusammen! Erstellt einen moderierten Beitrag, in dem niemand posten kann, ohne dass ein ......


 
glaubst nicht, dass der noch folgen wird?
denkst es ist zwingend notwendig den Beitrag mitten in der Nacht zu verfassen?

wenn es nicht gleich sondern erst am Montag veröffentlicht geworden wäre, hätten die leute halt aus einen anderen Grund gesudert.


----------



## arghlol (10. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss euch in Willingen besuchen und mich mal durch die Palette probieren damit ich ne Vorstellung habe wie sich so ein 29er überhaupt fährt.


Da geht es mir wie dir. Ich glaube, dass ist sicher eins der Probleme, die die großen Laufräder in einer solchen Umfrage haben. Wie kann ich für 29'' stimmen, wenn ich es noch nicht richtig im Gelände gefahren bin.
650b bin ich natürlich auch noch nicht im Gelände gefahren, aber wenn es stimmt, dass der Unterschied praktisch nicht erfahrbar ist, dann bin ich bei der Größe auf der sicheren Seite.

Der andere Punkt ist, dass ich den Eindruck habe bei 29'' steht die Effizienz im Vordergrund. Und Effizienz im Sinne von möglichst schnell zu sein spielt bei mir beim Mountainbike eine sehr untergeordnete Rolle. Da will ich Spaß haben.
Aus Zeitmangel bewegen sich 90% meiner Touren zwischen 20 und 35 km und unter 2h.
Natürlich glaube ich Aussagen wie z.B. von @Stefan.Stark, dass das größere Grundtempo Spaß bereitet. Aber es ist doch immer ein Abwägen, ob das alleine schon reicht.. und ohne eigene Erfahrungen bzgl. 29er sind wir wieder beim ersten Punkt ;-)

Eigentlich ist das On-One Codeine Video das erste, bei dem ich nicht den Eindruck hatte, dass das mit kleineren Laufrädern spaßiger anzusehen wäre. Ob die beiden Specialized-Jungs in dem Video, dass hier jemand gepostet hat, mehr Spaß mit ihren großen Laufrädern beim fahren hatten vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen, aber beim Zugucken hatte man den Eindruck, dass die mit kleineren Laufrädern einfach noch mehr hätten abgehen können.


----------



## arghlol (10. Mai 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Nuts, bitte(!!!) fasst solche Ergebnisse ordentlich zusammen! Erstellt einen moderierten Beitrag, in dem niemand posten kann, ohne dass ein Moderator den Beitrag freigibt. In diesem einen Thread werden dann chronologisch alle wichtigen Dinge abgelegt. Das hier ist mE eine sehr wichtige richtungsweisende Umfrage gewesen. Wenn die Ergebnisse hier auf Seite 28 in irgend einem Thread verschwinden, hat niemand etwas davon.
> 
> Bitte schreibt so etwas wo gesammelt nieder, damit es jeder sofort findet! In den einzelnen THreads braucht ihr dann nur noch zu verlinken. DAs wird sonst viel zu unübesichtlich und es wird ewig und drei Tage weiter diskutiert und Dinge von vorne besprochen.


Er hat das Ergebnis ja in den ersten Beitrag eingebaut. Das finde ich schon okay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (10. Mai 2014)

powderJO schrieb:


> disclaimer und extra vorne dran gestellt: bevor wieder rumgeheult wird: auch wenn da "26" steht - dieser post hat nix mit der laufradgröße an sich zu tun, sondern gibt nur eine einschätzung ab hinsichtlich der vermuteten marktchancen, die zum ausschluß von "26" geführt haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh jemand mit Ahnung bzgl. Marketing- umd Markenführung... Leider reicht diese Inselkompetenz nicht aus, um einen kleinen Fahrradhersteller am Leben zu erhalten. Denn leider ist es so, dass "ausharren" und warten bis der Wind sich dreht, extrem viel Geld braucht und einen solchen USP heraus zu arbeiten und im Markt zu spielen, braucht Resourcen. Wenn es ein Specialized nicht schafft, diesen auf der Eurobike 2013 noch laut beworbenen USP am Markt zu halten, wie soll es dann ein Kleinsthersteller wie Alutech schaffen? Aber wir behalten ja unsere Position, so wie die Bikes jetzt 27,5" fähig sind, sind sie halt künftig 26" fähig.


----------



## trailterror (10. Mai 2014)

Ich geb jo recht!

Weil man aus vermutlich purer angst 26' nicht zur auswahl stellt, so sollte man beim ergebnis zumindest präzisieren, dass lediglich nur 2 wahlmöglichkeiten zur auswahl standen und 27,5' als der sieger im direkten vergleich zu 29' hervorgeht (und als deutlicher verlierer ggn 26' abstinkte   )


----------



## arghlol (10. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ich schreibe gerade den Opener für das Rahmenkonzept und wie ich es drehe und wende, ich persönlich wünsche mir sehr, dass es ein 29er wird, habe aber das dumpfe Gefühl, dass das hier kein Wuschkonzert ist.. Da die Laufradgeschichte bald durch ist und wir noch ein wenig Zeit bis zur nächsten Abstimmung haben, möchte ich mal folgende Dinge in den Raum werfen. Achtung: ich möchte die Idee in den Raum werfen und diskutieren, ob und was machbar ist, entscheidet alleine Stefan in der kommenden Diskussion!
> - Variante 1: drei Rahmenhöhen, aber sechs Längen. S kurz und lang, M kurz in 27,5" M lang und L lang und kurz 29"
> - Variante 2: selbe Laufradgröße über alle Varianten
> - Variante 3: zwei Hinterbauten bei gleichem Hauptrahmen. Würde bedeuten, wir stimmen ein Komplettbike ab, entwickeln den Rahmen aber so, dass der Hinterbau komplett gegen die andere Laufradgröße getauscht werden könnte. Keine Ahnung ob das Sinn macht und möglich ist.
> ...


Vielleicht habe ich irgendwann mein Aha-Erlebnis bezüglich 29er, von daher fände ich es schon chic, wenn die Option in irgendeiner Form drin bleibt.
Aber blind (also ohne 29er mal ausgiebig im Gelände getestet zu haben) kommen für mich aktuell nur 26'' und 650b in Frage.


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Mai 2014)

@supurb-bicycles
Basti, es hindert ja keiner Alutech daran, ohne den Beinamen ICB das 02er Konzept auch mit 29 Zoll Laufrädern zu verfolgen...wenn sie sich davon einen Erfolg erhoffen...ist ja ihr (euer) Ding


----------



## arghlol (10. Mai 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> @supurb-bicycles
> Basti, es hindert ja keiner Alutech daran, ohne den Beinamen ICB das 02er Konzept auch mit 29 Zoll Laufrädern zu verfolgen...wenn sie sich davon einen Erfolg erhoffen...ist ja ihr (euer) Ding


Das war auch mein Gedanke. Dürfte wohl am wenigsten Aufregung bedeuten


----------



## raenii (10. Mai 2014)

Ich war einer derjenigen die bedingt durch die Körpergröße (1,95m) vor paar Jahren als 29" modern wurde auf den Zug aufgesprungen ist, in der Hoffnung mehr im Bike als auf dem Bike zu sitzen. Das 29" flog aufgrund von dem ausbleibenden A-H-Effekt (was natürlich auch am Hobel selbst lag) nach einigen Monaten wieder raus und eine 26" XL Fanes kam ins Haus...bin mega zufrieden mit dem Fahrrad und fühle mich mit 26" sehr viel besser bedient. Da ich an einem Bike wie es hier entwickelt werden soll sehr interessiert bin, freut es mich umso mehr zu sehen dass man an der Umfrage nicht den Wunsch von großen Fahrern nach großen Laufrädern sehen kann. Zu 650b kann ich nix sagen, bin ich noch nie gefahren und lass mich gerne belehren aber n dwenndyneiner schaff ich mir nimmer an...


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Mai 2014)

Das 26" bei der Umfrage weggelassen wurde ist doch völlig klar. Jeder wusste, dass wieder 26" gewählt werden würde. Damit das nicht geschehen konnte wurde die Option einfach weggelassen. Also stand 650B und 29" zur Wahl, nur dass die Masse das "kleinere Übel" wählen würde hatte man bei der Abstimmung nicht bedacht, denn wie man an Stefans Beiträgen sieht wollte man eigentlich einen 29er. 

Für den angedachten Zweck und den geplanten Federweg von maximal(!) 130 mm wären die 29" schlussendlich konsequenter gewesen. Der Unterschied zwischen 650B und 26" ist imho zu gering. Es gibt im Forum mittlerweile genug Beiträge von Leuten die den Unterschied für minimal halten. Oft wird dieser nur beim Rückrüsten auf 26" gespürt.


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Mai 2014)

greyz schrieb:


> glaubst nicht, dass der noch folgen wird?
> denkst es ist zwingend notwendig den Beitrag mitten in der Nacht zu verfassen?
> wenn es nicht gleich sondern erst am Montag veröffentlicht geworden wäre, hätten die leute halt aus einen anderen Grund gesudert.


Ich wollte es ja nur gesagt haben - als konstruktiven Vorschlag. 

Selbst wenn die Ergebnisse in die ersten Beiträge eingebaut werden: irgendwann gibt's so viele Threads, dass die einzelnen Abstimmungsthreads unsortiert irgendwo herum geistern. Das war beim letzten Mal schon so unglaublich unübersichtlich. WEnn man einmal 2 Wochen nicht reinschaut, merkt man das.


----------



## duc-mo (10. Mai 2014)

Der Post ist etwas unter gegangen deshalb hole ich ihn mal wieder raus...



supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Hey, es klappt ja doch mit einer konstruktiv kreativen Diskussion! Und jetzt: Öl ins Feuer....
> ich schreibe gerade den Opener für das Rahmenkonzept und wie ich es drehe und wende, ich persönlich wünsche mir sehr, dass es ein 29er wird, habe aber das dumpfe Gefühl, dass das hier kein Wuschkonzert ist.. Da die Laufradgeschichte bald durch ist und wir noch ein wenig Zeit bis zur nächsten Abstimmung haben, möchte ich mal folgende Dinge in den Raum werfen. Achtung: ich möchte die Idee in den Raum werfen und diskutieren, ob und was machbar ist, entscheidet alleine Stefan in der kommenden Diskussion!
> - Variante 1: drei Rahmenhöhen, aber sechs Längen. S kurz und lang, M kurz in 27,5" M lang und L lang und kurz 29"
> - Variante 2: selbe Laufradgröße über alle Varianten
> ...



Auch ich hatte mir ein 29er gewünscht, einfach weil es genau zu meiner Definition eines Trailbikes paßt, aber die IBC hat sich für kleine Laufräder entschieden, schade!

Zu den drei Varianten: Ich habe es oben schon geschrieben... Einen Hinterbau für 29" und einen für 27" zu entwicklen wäre zwar nett, aber wenn man sie am Ende vermischt und dem Kunden dann doch nicht die volle Wahlfreiheit lassen würde, fühlt sich immer irgendjemand auf den Schwanz getreten. Da könnte man dann auch gleich zwei Bikes draus machen, ein 27er und ein 29er in allen Größen, dann aber bitte konsequent und ohne gleiche Hauptrahmen denn damit erkauft man sich nur Nachteile. Wenn sowas kommt, dann bitte mit je einem spezifischen Rahmen und Hinterbau für 27" und einmal für 29".

Die Idee mit zwei Hauptrahmenlängen je Größe finde ich da schon deutlich spannender! Ich persönlich finde nämlich immer seltener einen hohen Rahmen mit nicht all zu langem Reach um meine langen Beine unter zu bekommen. Moonraker ist meines Wissens nach der einzige Hersteller der so was anbietet. Dort ist das Ganze vermutlich aber auch notwendig, weil die "FORWARD GEOMETRY" alles andere als Massenkompatibel ist...

Ich spinne die Idee von zwei Rahmenhöhen je "Größe" mal weiter... Wie wäre es wenn man ein Sitzrohr verbaut, dass wie beim Gabelschaft vom Kunden individuell gekürzt werden kann???
Ich kenne keinen Rahmen bei dem das möglich ist! Je nach individuellem Bedarf könnte das Sitzrohr z.B. um 40mm gekürzt werden, ohne das die Garantie erlischt... Gleichzeit wird ein maximal langer Gabelschaft mit entsprechend vielen Spacern beim Komplettbike verbaut. Wer die Front tief haben will, der kürzt den Schaft im gleichen Maße wie das Sitzrohr. Der Vorteil wäre, dass Ihr weiterhin nur einen Hauptrahmen je Rahmengröße habt. Wir als Endkunden können aber individuell entscheiden ob wir das Sitzrohr lang lassen, weil wir es für den Sattelauszug im Uphill brauchen oder ob wir es abschneiden, weil eine tiefe Sattelposition in der Abfahrt gewünscht wird... Das Konzept wäre vermutlich ziemlich einzigartig!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (10. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Hey, es klappt ja doch mit einer konstruktiv kreativen Diskussion! Und jetzt: Öl ins Feuer....
> ich schreibe gerade den Opener für das Rahmenkonzept und wie ich es drehe und wende, ich persönlich wünsche mir sehr, dass es ein 29er wird, habe aber das dumpfe Gefühl, dass das hier kein Wuschkonzert ist.. Da die Laufradgeschichte bald durch ist und wir noch ein wenig Zeit bis zur nächsten Abstimmung haben, möchte ich mal folgende Dinge in den Raum werfen. Achtung: ich möchte die Idee in den Raum werfen und diskutieren, ob und was machbar ist, entscheidet alleine Stefan in der kommenden Diskussion!
> - Variante 1: drei Rahmenhöhen, aber sechs Längen. S kurz und lang, M kurz in 27,5" M lang und L lang und kurz 29"
> - Variante 2: selbe Laufradgröße über alle Varianten
> ...



Moin,

Variante 1 muss ja nun nach den Umfrageergebnissen schon ausscheiden - nicht mal die Hälfte der potentiellen L Fahrer wünscht sich ein großes Laufrad. Variante 3 hingegen klingt sehr spannend - wird allerdings kaum mit einem einfach etwas längerem Hinterbau (Kettenstreben) erledigt sein.

Wie viele Räder müsst ihr denn verkaufen um die geplanten Projektkosten zu neutralisieren? Habt ihr da schon eine grobe Rechnung?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (10. Mai 2014)

ja klar wären sechs Rahmengrößen und zwei Hinterbaulängen schön, aber das muss erst mal finanziert werden.


----------



## yggr (10. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> würde ich sogar machen, finde die Spectrals richtig gut. Aber ich glaube, dass in der Idee mehr steckt...



ohne es gefahren zu sein: die nackten Zahlen beim Spectral lesen sich richtig gut. Bin gespannt,  inwieweit man es noch besser machen kann...


----------



## Dakeyras (10. Mai 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> @Dakeyras Heute schon ein 'Ich' gefrühstückt?



Keine Ahnung was du mir damit sagen willst.... 
Bin vermutlich der einzige, der hier schreibt, was er gern hätte bzw.  was ihm am meisten bringen würde. 

Wie kann ich nur, ich Egoist, während alle anderen hier nur im Sinne der Mehrheit posten... 


Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## feddbemme (10. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das mit dem kürzbaren Sitzrohr eine gute Idee ist.
Zum einen holst du durch das 40mm längere Sitzrohr ziemlich sicher keine 40mm mehr Sattelstützenauszug heraus. Um die Kräfte in der Region aufzunehmen gibts ja bei so gut wie allen Rahmen in der Region irgendwelche Gussets oder extrem hydrogeformte Rohre, die eher an Carbon-Rahmen erinnern.
Zum anderen glaube ich, dass Alutech sich den damit verbundenen Stress gerne erspart. Das hängt zum einen mit dem simpel halten zusammen. Zum anderen trichtern sie uns die ganze Zeit in der Uni ein, egal wie unwahrscheinlich etwas ist, kommt trotzdem irgendnen Idiot und kriegts hin. Ich sehs schon kommen, dass dann jemand vergisst, vorher die Reverb rauszunehmen oder so. (Na gut, das Beispiel is dann vllt. doch bischen übertrieben...)
Auch wenn ich damals noch nicht angemeldet war und nur ab und zu mal reingesehen habe, bilde ich mir ein, dass etwas ähnliches auch schon mal beim ICB I zur Diskussion stand und dort auch von den Verantwortlichen abgelehnt wurde.


----------



## Rischer (10. Mai 2014)

Ich finde die variable Sitzrohrlänge auch erstrebenswert. Das Rohr einfach länger zu lassen ist aber wahrscheinlich wirklich nicht die optimale Lösung. 
An einigen Alutechs und Nicolais sieht man ab und zu, dass die Sitzrohre der nächst kleineren Größe angeschweißt worden sind. Wenn so etwas als Bestelloptionen ohne hohen Aufpreis machbar ist wäre das top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Mai 2014)

feddbemme schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass das mit dem kürzbaren Sitzrohr eine gute Idee ist.
> Zum einen holst du durch das 40mm längere Sitzrohr ziemlich sicher keine 40mm mehr Sattelstützenauszug heraus. Um die Kräfte in der Region aufzunehmen gibts ja bei so gut wie allen Rahmen in der Region irgendwelche Gussets oder extrem hydrogeformte Rohre, die eher an Carbon-Rahmen erinnern.
> Zum anderen glaube ich, dass Alutech sich den damit verbundenen Stress gerne erspart. Das hängt zum einen mit dem simpel halten zusammen. Zum anderen trichtern sie uns die ganze Zeit in der Uni ein, egal wie unwahrscheinlich etwas ist, kommt trotzdem irgendnen Idiot und kriegts hin. Ich sehs schon kommen, dass dann jemand vergisst, vorher die Reverb rauszunehmen oder so. (Na gut, das Beispiel is dann vllt. doch bischen übertrieben...)
> Auch wenn ich damals noch nicht angemeldet war und nur ab und zu mal reingesehen habe, bilde ich mir ein, dass etwas ähnliches auch schon mal beim ICB I zur Diskussion stand und dort auch von den Verantwortlichen abgelehnt wurde.


Das Problem besteht vor allem darin, dass nahezu jeder Hersteller die Mindesteinstecktiefe der Sattelstütze vom unteren Kreuzungspunkt Oberrohr/Sattelrohr abhängig macht. Da kannst du das Sitzrohr auch 10cm raus stehen lassen, mehr Auszug für Lang einer generiert man im Zweifel nicht. Da müsste man konstruktiv tätig werden was sehr wahrscheinlich eins bringen wird: deutliches Mehrgewicht. Aber da kann evtl @Stefan.Stark was zu sagen.
Und dann das DAU-Problem. Sollte man jedem Hansel erlauben am Rahmen rum zu sägen? Das gibt für den Hersteller mit Sicherheit eins: extra Stress bei der Garantieabwicklung...


----------



## natan (10. Mai 2014)

gibt es irgendeinen Weg die "politischen" Beiträge: Wut aufs böse Marketing, 26er Verschwörung, Angrife aufs ICB Team usw. irgendwie vom eigentlichen Thema abzukoppeln ? Dampf ablassen ist ja super, aber so kann man nicht arbeiten.

26 " wurde im Vorfeld totgemacht, nun haben wir alle zusammen 29" abgemurkst (denen haben wirs richtig besorgt den Großen)
Nun ist eine Radgröße übrig - das ist großartig (auch für mich OK, obwohl ich mit 1,93 für 29 gestimmt habe) endlich kann es weitergehen.
Gibts kein Tool, das alle Beiträge, welche die Zahlen 26 oder 29 enthalten, filtert.

Insofern verstehe ich nicht warum nach der Abstimmung wieder diverse Varianten im Spiel sind mit Tausch Hinterbau, scaled Sizing usw.
Wenn man ein Bike mit vielfältigen Verstell- und Wahloptionen baut, hat man Alles, aber nicht eines mit eindeutigem Charakter, bezogen auf die Fahreigenschaften.

Darüber sollte noch mal abgestimmt werden: wollen wir so ein All in One Ding, oder ein Bike mit glasklarem Profil ?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (10. Mai 2014)

Die Frage ist, wie lang bei großes Menschen die Sattelstütze sein müsste, wenn die Rahmenhöhe um eine Nummer kleiner gewählt würde.


----------



## Deleted 143609 (10. Mai 2014)

Schade, dass es 650B wird. Ich wäre beim Trailpoppen gerne mit großen Gummis unterwegs gewesen… 
Hüstel, sorry, der musste sein.


----------



## -N0bodY- (10. Mai 2014)

Es kommt nicht immer auf die Größe drauf an....


----------



## freetourer (10. Mai 2014)

Interessantes Ergebnis.

Ich habe aber das Gefühl, dass viele für 27,5 gestimmt haben, eben weil ihnen die Erfahrung auf einem guten Trail - lastigem 29er Fully fehlt und generell einfach noch zu viele falsche Vorstellungen bestehen, wo 29er Fullys funktionieren können (es reicht aber eben auch nicht mal eine Probefahrt von ein paar Minuten).

29 ist schon lange nicht mehr nur CC und mittlerweile gibt es einige abfahrtsorientierte 29:

- Specialized Enduro
- Trek Remedy
- Transition Covert
- Kona Satori
- Banshee Prime
- Nicolai Ion 15
- Alutech Tofane
...

Das Projekt hätte wahrscheinlich gut getaugt um mal mit einigen Vorurteilen bzgl. 29 aufzuräumen, wie 29er sind träge, nicht wendig, nicht verspielt, für kleine Personen nicht geeignet, nicht steif genug, ...

Hier hätte man vielleicht vorher etwas aufklären sollen, denn all diese Vorurteile sind einfach nicht zutreffend und wurden schlicht ja nur von den Firmen propagiert, die eben den 29er Trend verschlafen haben.

Jetzt ist man letztendlich einem Teil der Industrie schön auf den Leim gegangen - wer Muße hat etwas zu suchen und eventuell gute Kontakte in die Bike-Industrie hat schafft es vielleicht herauszufinden, warum es 27,5 jetzt überhaupt im MTB - Sektor gibt (diese Geschichte könnte so anfangen: vor einiger Zeit auf der Taipei Cycle Show beschließen eben jene Bike-Firmen, die 29 verschlafen haben und eben Specialized und Trek etwas entgegensetzen wollen, einen Plan ....)

Dass hier von Entwickler - und Produktmanager - Seite 29 favorisiert wird und eben diese ja auch erklären, dass in ihren Augen ein 29er für den angedachten Einsatzbereich das besser Bike wäre, und sie selbst eben auch sehr viel auf 29 unterwegs sind (und eben der Inhaber der Firma, die das wirtschaftliche Risiko dieses Projektes trägt, als ehemaliger 29er-Hasser ebenso), scheint viele derjenigen, die hier mitmachen, auch nicht nachdenklich zu machen.

Und so wählt man dann eben das, wovor man weniger Angst hat.


----------



## Piefke (10. Mai 2014)

Fangen jetzt alle beleidigten 29er an zu heulen oder was?
29 wurde abgewählt und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## esta (10. Mai 2014)

29er sind für kleine Leute halt einfach nicht geeignet ein Blick auf Emil Battys Bike zeigt das sehr eindrucksvoll, insbesondere wenn man bedenkt das das nur nen CC Hardtail ist.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (10. Mai 2014)

Zum leidigen Thema 26..27,5...29 abschließend:


*„Wenn du entdeckst, dass du ein totes Pferd reitest, steig ab.“*










  by orgenda.de


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Mai 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Das Projekt hätte wahrscheinlich gut getaugt um mal mit einigen Vorurteilen bzgl. 29 aufzuräumen, wie 29er sind träge, nicht wendig, nicht verspielt, für kleine Personen nicht geeignet, nicht steif genug, ...
> 
> Hier hätte man vielleicht vorher etwas aufklären sollen, denn all diese Vorurteile sind einfach nicht zutreffend und wurden schlicht ja nur von den Firmen propagiert, die eben den 29er Trend verschlafen haben.
> 
> ...


Wenn Alutech es nicht baut, baut es halt jemand anderes  zur kommenden Eurobike wird sich schon noch das eine oder andere tun, so dass man dann auch messen wo der Status des ICB02-Projekts gegenüber der Entwicklung in der Branche steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kassenwart (10. Mai 2014)

arghlol schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich irgendwann mein Aha-Erlebnis bezüglich 29er, von daher fände ich es schon chic, wenn die Option in irgendeiner Form drin bleibt.
> Aber blind (also ohne 29er mal ausgiebig im Gelände getestet zu haben) kommen für mich aktuell nur 26'' und 650b in Frage.



vor reichlich einem jahr wurde hier das nicolai helius tb (=trailbike) kurz vorgestellt. es ist in M - XL als 29er erhältlich und kommt in S als 27,5".
fraglich, ob dieses konzept sinn macht, ob es sich dabei letztendlich um verschiedene räder des gleichen namens handelt, da das fahrerlebnis und die -eigenschaften mit den beiden laufradgrößen sich wohl deutlich unterscheiden dürften. die option 26/27,5", wie beim ICB 1.0 angeboten, ist viel einfacher zu realisieren als ein versuch mit 27,5/29". von daher wird man sich wohl für einen standard entscheiden müssen


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Fangen jetzt alle beleidigten 29er an zu heulen oder was?
> 29 wurde abgewählt und das ist auch gut so.



  Ja kaum sind die 26er mal ruhig  
Aber 29er mit 4cross Genen wäre mal was nicht so alltägliches gewesen.
Mit 650B wirds schoh schwieriger was "Neues" zu kreieren....mal gukken wies weitergeht.

G.


----------



## freetourer (10. Mai 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> ...
> 29 wurde abgewählt und das ist auch gut so.



Stimmt - das ist ein wirklich gutes Zeichen für die Industrie. Zeigt es doch, wie gut es funktioniert durch Umkehrung eines marktwirtschaftlichen Prinzips (nicht die Nachfrage bestimmt das Angebot sondern das Angebot erzwingt eine bestimmte und gewollte Nachfrage) einen Großteil der Verbraucher zu lenken.



esta schrieb:


> 29er sind für kleine Leute halt einfach nicht geeignet ein Blick auf Emil Battys Bike zeigt das sehr eindrucksvoll, insbesondere wenn man bedenkt das das nur nen CC Hardtail ist.



Definiere bitte einmal "nicht geeignet".
Ein Blick im 29er Unterforum hier kann Dir eine Menge Beispiele aufzeigen, dass Personen unter 1,80 bestens mit 29 klarkommen.


----------



## KainerM (10. Mai 2014)

können wir BITTE dieses 29" Geheule unterlassen? Es wurde gewählt, fertig. Is ja schon gleich schlimm wie mit S21 - Erst wählen, dann Wahlergebnis bejammern. Ich schätz mal, die gleichen die jetzt herumjammern sind die, die zuerst gegen 26" Mobil gemacht haben (und sich über die Nörgler beschwert haben...)

mfg


----------



## Strider (10. Mai 2014)

Sehr schade, ohne 29 bin ich hier raus.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Mai 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Definiere bitte einmal "nicht geeignet".
> Ein Blick im 29er Unterforum hier kann Dir eine Menge Beispiele aufzeigen, dass Personen unter 1,80 bestens mit 29 klarkommen.


Unter 1,80 ist das wohl auch noch kein Thema. Allerdings dürfte das unter 1,70 bei S-Rahmen, wo die Oberkante Sitzrohr beim 29er meistens unterhalb des Reifens liegt, durchaus zu Probleme in Steilabfahrten führen. Man(bzw in den meisten Fällen vermutlich frau) kollidiert mit dem Reifen bevor man weit genug den Arsch nach hinten bekommt.
Und bei dem vorgesehen Einsatzzweck des ICB 2.0  geht das schon in die Richtung von "nicht geeignet".

Edit:
Hmm, die Laufradentscheidung scheint dieses Mal noch mehr Leute zu vertreiben als beim ersten ICB. Nach "ohne 26" bin ich hier raus" folgt jetzt "ohne 29" bin ich hier raus"


----------



## freetourer (10. Mai 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> können wir BITTE dieses 29" Geheule unterlassen? Es wurde gewählt, fertig. Is ja schon gleich schlimm wie mit S21 - Erst wählen, dann Wahlergebnis bejammern. Ich schätz mal, die gleichen die jetzt herumjammern sind die, die zuerst gegen 26" Mobil gemacht haben (und sich über die Nörgler beschwert haben...)
> 
> mfg



Wer heult denn hier?

Mit Deiner Einschätzung liegst Du bei mir völlig falsch - ich bin 26er Fürsprecher (für bestimmte Einsatzbereiche).

Allerdings zeigt jeder, der sich für 27,5 entscheidet, dass er nur ein von der Industrie manipulierter Geldgeber ist.


----------



## RuhrRadler (10. Mai 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Zum leidigen Thema 26..27,5...29 abschließend:
> 
> 
> *„Wenn du entdeckst, dass du ein totes Pferd reitest, steig ab.“*
> ...


Ja, schon klar...aber wenn Dir der Pferdeverkäufer einredet dein Haflinger sei tot, obwohl es putzmunter über die Koppel springt, um Dir ein Kaltblut zu verkaufen....erschießt Du dann dein Haflinger, obwohl es super zu Dir passt und kaufst ihm dann ein viel zu großes und schwereres Kaltblut ab?
Nicht zu vergessen, die alten Hufeisen, das Geschirr und den Sattel vom Haflinger kannste nicht auf das größere Kaltblut ziehen, und verkaufen könnteste das Zubehör auch schlecht, weil der Pferdehändler Allen einredet ein Kaltblut zu kaufen, da ihre haflinger ja bereits tot seien;-)


----------



## -N0bodY- (10. Mai 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Zum leidigen Thema 26..27,5...29 abschließend:
> 
> 
> *„Wenn du entdeckst, dass du ein totes Pferd reitest, steig ab.“*
> ...



OT: dazu fällt mir auf anhieb nur ein: "Nur weil man deinem Pferd die Beine bricht, ist es noch lange nicht tot."  

BTT: Also ich kann durchaus mit dem Ausgang der Wahl leben. Auch wenn ich leicht anders abgestimmt habe. Ich bin jetzt einfach nur gespannt was drauß gemacht wird. Das Pure Konzept ist halt schon sehr reizvoll und Interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (10. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Unter 1,80 ist das wohl auch noch kein Thema. Allerdings dürfte das unter 1,70 bei S-Rahmen, wo die Oberkante Sitzrohr beim 29er meistens unterhalb des Reifens liegt, durchaus zu Probleme in Steilabfahrten führen. Man(bzw in den meisten Fällen vermutlich frau) kollidiert mit dem Reifen bevor man weit genug den Arsch nach hinten bekommt.
> Und bei dem vorgesehen Einsatzzweck des ICB 2.0  geht das schon in die Richtung von "nicht geeignet".
> 
> Edit:
> Hmm, die Laufradentscheidung scheint dieses Mal noch mehr Leute zu vertreiben als beim ersten ICB. Nach "ohne 26" bin ich hier raus" folgt jetzt "ohne 29" bin ich hier raus"



Da teile ich Deine Meinung - unter 170 wird es knifflig.

Das Kona Satori wird Stefan Stark ja noch gut kennen - das lässt sich mit 168cm (nicht von mir) Körpergröße dank relativ kurzem Sitzrohr und Steuerrohr (Vorbau dann 6 Grad negativ und Flatbar) auch im angedachten Einsatzbereich noch gut fahren.


----------



## Plumpssack (10. Mai 2014)

Anscheinend könnte es bald endlich was mit 27,5", 130mm Federweg und flacher Geo geben 
Wenn der Rahmen dann noch relativ deutlich unter 3kg ohne Dämpfer wiegt, wird er auf jedenfall gekauft.


----------



## NoStyle (10. Mai 2014)

Zum Einen freut es mich persönlich dass sich mehrheitlich 650B heraus kristallisiert hat. Ich fahre genau solch ein hier angestrebtes Bike und bin der Meinung: Solche Bikes gibt es noch nicht genug auf dem Markt und wenn, kommen sie zukünftig, gleich ob Alu oder Carbon,  vermutlich eher mit moderateren/traditionelleren Geometrien daher, siehe Santa Cruz 5010, Norco Sight, Devinci Troy, Turner Flux und und und ...

Zum Anderen kann ich sehr positive Haltung gegenüber 29 Zoll recht gut nachvollziehen, obwohl ich selbst noch nie ein 29er gefahren bin! Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das man später vielleicht die Palette um eine gezielte 29 Zoll-Variante erweitert!



supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> - Variante 1: drei Rahmenhöhen, aber sechs Längen. S kurz und lang, M kurz in 27,5" M lang und L lang und kurz 29"
> - Variante 2: selbe Laufradgröße über alle Varianten
> - Variante 3: zwei Hinterbauten bei gleichem Hauptrahmen. Würde bedeuten, wir stimmen ein Komplettbike ab, entwickeln den Rahmen aber so, dass der Hinterbau komplett gegen die andere Laufradgröße getauscht werden könnte. Keine Ahnung ob das Sinn macht und möglich ist ...


Zu Variante 1: Ok, es ist dagegen gestimmt worden. Allerdings stehe ich Scaled-Sizing etwas skeptisch gegenüber und möchte die Laufrad-Größe unabhängig von meiner Körpergröße machen.
Die Idee mit 3 Rahmenhöhen und 6 Rahmenlängen finde ich allerdings extrem gut! Mit 180/84 cm hänge ich meist zwischen 2 Größen und habe, im Fall von L, oft mit etwas zu langen Sitzrohren zu kämpfen. Ich mag schlicht kürzere Sitzrohre, zwecks starker Sattelabsenkung und damit verbunden niedrigere Oberrohre. Wenn jemand dieses Problem nicht hat kann er ein längeres Sitzrohr wählen. Wenn das produktionstechnisch machbar wäre sehr gut - und bislang auch einzigartig!
Sitzrohre für Kunden individuell kürzbar anfertigen sind recht gewagt, denn ein neuer Klemmschlitz möchte ebenfalls sauber angefertigt werden! Was wenn das in die Hose geht?

Zu Variante 2: Gut, es ist dafür gestimmt worden.

Zu Variante 3: Ich bin kein Ingenieur, aber ich glaube dass beim Rahmendreieck in der Geometrie Grenzen gesetzt sind. Die Laufrad-Größen erscheinen mir zu unterschiedlich, das wäre bei 26" und 650B deutlich einfacher. Specialized zeigt ja aktuell gerade mit dem 650B Stumpjumper einen recht faulen Kompromiss mit dem aufgestackten Steuerohr des 29 Zoll Hauptrahmens und dem angepassten Hinterbau ...
Dann lieber konsequent auf 650B konstruieren und bei kommerziellem Erfolg eine konsequente 29er-Version nachschieben.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (10. Mai 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Wer heult denn hier?
> 
> Mit Deiner Einschätzung liegst Du bei mir völlig falsch - ich bin 26er Fürsprecher (für bestimmte Einsatzbereiche).
> 
> Allerdings zeigt jeder, der sich für 27,5 entscheidet, dass er nur ein von der Industrie manipulierter Geldgeber ist.


aha


----------



## arghlol (10. Mai 2014)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> vor reichlich einem jahr wurde hier das nicolai helius tb (=trailbike) kurz vorgestellt. es ist in M - XL als 29er erhältlich und kommt in S als 27,5".
> fraglich, ob dieses konzept sinn macht, ob es sich dabei letztendlich um verschiedene räder des gleichen namens handelt, da das fahrerlebnis und die -eigenschaften mit den beiden laufradgrößen sich wohl deutlich unterscheiden dürften. die option 26/27,5", wie beim ICB 1.0 angeboten, ist viel einfacher zu realisieren als ein versuch mit 27,5/29". von daher wird man sich wohl für einen standard entscheiden müssen


Das sehe ich auch so.
Jetzt ist wohl auch eher zu spät, dass Konzept noch dahin zu biegen. Die Umfrage ist ja gelaufen. Da hätte man vorher Spielraum gehabt.
Jetzt nochmal zurück zu rudern, nur weil einem das Ergebnis nicht passt, dürfte wohl in einem mittelprächtigen Shitstorm ausarten 

Aber wenn Alutech sagt, sie würden gerne *zusätzlich* das ICB 2.0 in sinnvollen Größen auch noch als 29'' bauen, hätte ich da natürlich nichts gegen 
Sofern es genug Synergien gibt, dass Alutech das finanziell stemmen kann. Ich habe da ehrlich keine Ahnung, ob man das sinnvoll machen kann, ohne dass die eine oder andere Größe in Funktion oder Optik darunter leidet.


----------



## Deleted 143609 (10. Mai 2014)

Mich würde es freuen, wenn Alutech den 29er Gedanken für sich weiter verfolgt. Hätte gerne gesehen, was man da hätte rausholen können. Aber gut, so wird das neue ICB fast wieder zu einem wirklichen Internet Community-Bike, weil es die im Forum tief verwurzelten Vorbehalte gegen große Räder widerspiegelt. Finde es immer schade, hier oder auf Pinkbike wenig reflektiertes Anti-29-Gebashe zu lesen.

Ein letzter Klaps auf den erledigten Zossen... (Let's) deal with it. Wird sicher trotzdem ein spannendes Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kassenwart (10. Mai 2014)

> Mit 650B wirds schoh schwieriger was "Neues" zu kreieren....mal gukken wies weitergeht.
> G.


nun, so arg viele bikes gibt es in dem segment ja noch nicht. es existierten bereits massenweise enduros, als man sich zum ICB 1.0 entschloss. das schien seinerzeit auch keinen gestört zu haben. was neues bzw gutes sollte aus dem projekt natürlich trotzdem enstehen. ich bin noch keines gefahren, aber es liegen überaus wohlwollende testberichte vor für yeti sb75, rocky mtn thunderbolt, pyga one20 (um nur die zu nenen, die mich interessierten), welche allesamt nicht gerade preiswert daher kommen. ein rahmenpreis um 1K wäre da natürlich überaus wünschenswert, aber realistisch?


----------



## powderJO (10. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Oh jemand mit Ahnung bzgl. Marketing- umd Markenführung... Leider reicht diese Inselkompetenz nicht aus, um einen kleinen Fahrradhersteller am Leben zu erhalten. Denn leider ist es so, dass "ausharren" und warten bis der Wind sich dreht, extrem viel Geld braucht und einen solchen USP heraus zu arbeiten und im Markt zu spielen, braucht Resourcen. Wenn es ein Specialized nicht schafft, diesen auf der Eurobike 2013 noch laut beworbenen USP am Markt zu halten, wie soll es dann ein Kleinsthersteller wie Alutech schaffen? Aber wir behalten ja unsere Position, so wie die Bikes jetzt 27,5" fähig sind, sind sie halt künftig 26" fähig.



inselkompetenz soso …

wenn du nicht so vorschnell urteilen, sondern mal ne sekunde dich von deinem standpunkt wegbewegen würdest, hättest du den ganzen rest vermutlich nicht geschrieben. es geht nicht um "ausharren" - es geht darum, offensiv für den usp "26" zu werben und alle benefits, die damit nach wie vor verbunden sind. 

specialized hat 2012 / 13 gesagt: unserer meinung nach muss es nur noch 29 geben - abgesehen von dh-bikes vielleicht. dazu haben sie aus konsequent 26er nur noch als einsteiger-bikes oder gleich gar nicht mehr angeboten. heißt: die wollten alles andere, als 26 am markt halten - die dachten, die könnten mit ihren 29ern den markt überrollen. in der sicheren gewissheit den meisten anderen hersteller hinsichtlich geo, handling etc meilenweilt überlegen zu sein bei der 29er entwicklung und diesen vorsprung in größere marktanteile ummünzen zu können. von "vergeblich versucht an 26ern fest zu halten" kann also keine rede sein. 

die angst den 29er zug zu verpassen und auf den eigenen 26er sitzen zu bleiben falls specialized (+ ein paar andere) doch recht behält mit den 29ern, hat 27,5er "geboren" - die gleiche angst führt jetzt dazu, dass firmen wie ihr nachzieht und auf den 27,5er zug aufspringt. 27,5er sind damit ein in gänze rein angstgetriebenes produkt. konsequent und "richtig" wäre immer noch eine modellpolitik, die 26 und 29 abdeckt - denn für 29er gibt es in vielen bereichen gute gründe, dito für 26. 




supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> wie soll es dann ein Kleinsthersteller wie Alutech schaffen? Aber wir behalten ja unsere Position, so wie die Bikes jetzt 27,5" fähig sind, sind sie halt künftig 26" fähig.



durch konsequenz. "geht auch in 26"-oder "geht auch in 27,5" lässt genau das vermissen. was soll der kunde den mitnehmen, wenn beide  bikes nebeneinander stehen und die ganze konkurrenz drum herum auch 27,5"" verkauft? was sagt ihr ihm, wenn er fragt, was besser ist? ihr könnt ihm ja schlecht die wahrheit sagen "die 27,5er haben wir nur, weil die alle haben, in wahrheit können sie nix wirklich besser, sind dafür aber 1 - 2 kg schwerer". also werden vorteile "erfunden" und z.b. das mehrgewicht verschwiegen*. und logisch greift der nicht ganz so informierte kunde tendenziell dann eher zum "neueren" produkt. erst recht, wenn ihr ihm gleichzeitig sagt "eventuell gibt es bald nicht mehr alle kompontenten."






*selbst erfahren übrigens in riva bei euch.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Mai 2014)

1-2kg?  Wie kommen die denn zusammen? Bei den Reifen sind es 50-100g/Stück. Laufradsatz z.B. nen X1501 Spline von DT (System-LR lasen sich am besten vergleichen) 70g, der GESAMTE LRS wohlgemerkt. An der Pike 30g. 
Ich komme da, nach Herstellerangeben, auf nichtmal ein halbes Kilo, vielleicht ist es real dann ein halbes Kilo. Was hab ich vergessen?


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Mai 2014)

Gibt's auch mal wieder was Konstruktives zu lesen oder wird hier jetzt weiter seitenlang wegen der Laufradgröße rumgeheult???


----------



## kettenteufel (10. Mai 2014)

powderJO schrieb:


> die angst den 29er zug zu verpassen und auf den eigenen 26er sitzen zu bleiben falls specialized (+ ein paar andere) doch recht behält mit den 29ern, hat 27,5er "geboren" - die gleiche angst führt jetzt dazu, dass firmen wie ihr nachzieht und auf den 27,5er zug aufspringt. 27,5er sind damit ein in gänze rein angstgetriebenes produkt. konsequent und "richtig" wäre immer noch eine modellpolitik, die 26 und 29 abdeckt - denn für 29er gibt es in vielen bereichen gute gründe, dito für 26.



Ähnliche Gedanken hatte ich auch schon. 29 oder 26, mit beiden Laufradgrößen kann man Fahrradfahren, jemand der mit einem 26iger schnell ist wird auf auf einen 29iger schnell sein, was entscheidend ist ist der Fahrer und die Geometrie angepasst an die Laufradgrößen


----------



## help (10. Mai 2014)

Alter mal kurz reingeschaut, aber 90% rumgeheule -.-
Das kann es ja nicht sein, das nur blöde Kommentare zur Laufradgröße kommen. Gibt genügend Threads wo Ihr euch ausheulen könnt.

@nuts , @Stefan.Stark : macht mal einen Thread auf, wo es wirklich um das Konzept und um die Entwicklung geht. Alle anderen dummen Antworten werden bitte gelöscht und für den Poster gleich mal ne Woche Sperre dazu.


----------



## Deleted 143609 (10. Mai 2014)

Was wird denn als nächstes besprochen, bzw. abgestimmt?


----------



## kettenteufel (10. Mai 2014)

help schrieb:


> Alter mal kurz reingeschaut, aber 90% rumgeheule -.-
> Das kann es ja nicht sein, das nur blöde Kommentare zur Laufradgröße kommen. Gibt genügend Threads wo Ihr euch ausheulen könnt.
> 
> @nuts , @Stefan.Stark : macht mal einen Thread auf, wo es wirklich um das Konzept und um die Entwicklung geht. Alle anderen dummen Antworten werden bitte gelöscht und für den Poster gleich mal ne Woche Sperre dazu.



Gute Idee...


----------



## Dr. BlutFleck (10. Mai 2014)

wär echt angenehm, wenn man alle dummen laufrad-kommentare direkt mal löschen würde


----------



## freetourer (10. Mai 2014)

help schrieb:


> Alter mal kurz reingeschaut, aber 90% rumgeheule -.-
> Das kann es ja nicht sein, das nur blöde Kommentare zur Laufradgröße kommen. Gibt genügend Threads wo Ihr euch ausheulen könnt.
> 
> @nuts , @Stefan.Stark : macht mal einen Thread auf, wo es wirklich um das Konzept und um die Entwicklung geht. Alle anderen dummen Antworten werden bitte gelöscht und für den Poster gleich mal ne Woche Sperre dazu.



Und wer entscheidet denn dann, welche Kommentare dumm sind?

Mit so einer Zensur - Haltung wärest Du in einer anderen Zeit besser aufgehoben gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warp4 (10. Mai 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Und wer entscheidet denn dann, welche Kommentare dumm sind?
> 
> Mit so einer Zensur - Haltung wärest Du in einer anderen Zeit besser aufgehoben gewesen.


 


Gruß Uwe


----------



## duc-mo (10. Mai 2014)

Vermutlich müsste man das Sitzrohr anders konstruieren, wenn man dem Kunden die Möglichkeit geben will dieses selbst ab zu schneiden. Da muss die IBC halt mal etwas Hirnschmalz investieren  unmöglich ist das aber sicher nicht...

Eine dickere Wandstärke beim Sitzrohr könnte eine mögliche Lösung sein, damit der Überstand zum Oberrohr vergrößert werden kann. Alles denkbar... Wie schon gesagt, beim Gabelschaft muss die Kundschaft auch in der Lage sein eine Säge zu bedienen. Warum das beim Rahmen nicht funktionieren sollte erschließt sich mir nicht. Und wer sich diese Arbeit nicht zutraut, der geht halt zum Händler oder er läßt es ganz bleiben... In jedem Fall hätte man als Kunde eine Wahlmöglich mehr ohne das für Alutech ein riesiger Mehraufwand wäre...

Vielleicht, man legt dem Rahmen einfach das nötige Werkzeug plus Schablone bei damit nichts schief gehen kann...
Oder, man wählt bei der Bestellung einfach zwischen "hoch" und "niedrig" und Alutech kürzt das Rohr bei der Endmontage ab... 
Oder, oder, oder...

Meiner Meinung nach kann es nicht im Interesse von Alutech sein, dass sechs unterschiedliche Hauptrahmen entwickelt und disponiert werden müssen. Das Ganze dann noch in zwei drei Farb und Ausstattungsvarianten und am Ende hat Alutech garantiert ein paar Ladenhüter produziert... Für eine Kleine Firma sicher nicht der Königsweg...


----------



## NoStyle (10. Mai 2014)

@duc-mo: Ich verstehe was Du meinst - könnte klappen! Vermutlich kann aber nur Alutech darüber entscheiden was wirtschaftlicher ist. Grundsätzlich wäre ich über die ein oder andere Variante froh, da ich oft klassischer Custom-Kunde wäre: L Oberrohr, M Sitzrohr.


----------



## duc-mo (10. Mai 2014)

NoStyle schrieb:


> @duc-mo: Ich verstehe was Du meinst - könnte klappen! Vermutlich kann aber nur Alutech darüber entscheiden was wirtschaftlicher ist. Grundsätzlich wäre ich über die ein oder andere Variante froh, da ich oft klassischer Custom-Kunde wäre: L Oberrohr, M Sitzrohr.



Bei mir ist es genau andersrum. M Oberrohr bei nem L Sitzrohr...


----------



## trailterror (10. Mai 2014)

Dr. BlutFleck schrieb:


> wär echt angenehm, wenn man alle dummen laufrad-kommentare direkt mal löschen würde



Klar, nach ner verkappten auswahl, jetzt noch der schrei nach zensur. Wird ja immer besser...


----------



## help (10. Mai 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Und wer entscheidet denn dann, welche Kommentare dumm sind?
> 
> Mit so einer Zensur - Haltung wärest Du in einer anderen Zeit besser aufgehoben gewesen.


Wenns ein Kommentar wird, mit der nur über die Laufradgröße hergezogen wird. Der Rest passt, nur 90% hier sind eben: och kein 26 oder 29" ich bin raus. Diese Kommentare könnte man bitte löschen, dann hat der Thread auch wieder 5 Seiten und jeder kann mitlesen...


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Mai 2014)

Alutech kürzt die Sitzrohre der Rahmen auf Wunsch gegen ein paar  Euronen. Je nachdem wie das Sitzrohr ausgeführt ist geht da aber nicht viel. Glaube beim Fanes waren es lediglich 12 mm.


----------



## hasardeur (10. Mai 2014)

Man kann sinnlose Kommentare auch ignorieren. Dauert zwar eine Weile, aber wirkt.

Basti wird es wohl besser wissen, aber wie soll die Variante 1 denn preislich interessant sein? Wohlgemerkt, das Bike soll in sinnvoller Ausstattung schon ab 2k€ verkauft werden können (meine Vorstellung). Man kann ja wohl kaum die selben Rohrsätze verwenden und nur nach Bedarf länger und kürzer abschneiden. Oder doch?

Wechselbare Hinterbauten finde ich auch blöd, am Ende am Optimum vorbei geschossen.

Also eine Bike bauen, dass auch mit 130mm am Heck und 27,5" auskommt. Wenn Alutech clever ist (sind sie, denke ich), bauen sie von ganz allein ein 29" Derivat.

Auch wenn ich mit meinen 1,91 ebenfalls für 29" gestimmt habe (weil ich es schon in alpinem, grobem Geläuf probieren konnte), bedeutet 27,5" doch mehr Freiheit bei der Kinematik, weil mehr Spielraum für die Kettenstrebenlänge bleibt. Also einfach das Beste draus machen


----------



## duc-mo (10. Mai 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Alutech kürzt die Sitzrohre der Rahmen auf Wunsch gegen ein paar  Euronen. Je nachdem wie das Sitzrohr ausgeführt ist geht da aber nicht viel. Glaube beim Fanes waren es lediglich 12 mm.



Wenn 12mm darüber entscheiden das eine bestimmte absenkbare Sattelstütze in den Rahmen paßt, dann ist das sicher hilfreich. Von einer "alternativen" Rahmenhöhe kann dabei aber nicht gesprochen werden... Interessant wird es, wenn 3-4cm am Sitzrohr abgeschnitten werden könnten. Das entspricht ungefähr der üblichen Differenz zwischen zwei Rahmengrößen und erst dann kann man von einem Layout sprechen das zwei Rahmenhöhen bei einem Reach vereint... Wenn die Gabel dann noch mit einer ordentlichen Portion Spacern ausgestattet wird hat jeder die Möglichkeit das perfekte Setup zu finden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gefahradler (10. Mai 2014)

Ok, die Mehrheit hat entschieden: aber lasst mich einen Wunsch anbringen: genügend Reifenfreiheit für 27,5+ Reifen also 27,5 x 2,8 oder besser 27,5 x 3.0" für fettere Reifen und zur Not passt dann auch ein schmaler 29er Reifen rein. Das ganze natürlich mit 430mm langen Kettenstreben, rein technisch ist es möglich, erfordert halt ein bisschen mehr Hirnschmalz in der Tretlagerzone.


----------



## Dakeyras (10. Mai 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Allerdings zeigt jeder, der sich für 27,5 entscheidet, dass er nur ein von der Industrie manipulierter Geldgeber ist.



Jawoll, mit Pathos und Überzeugung gegen das Establishment! 
Zeigt alle durch die Wahl der richtigen Lauftadgröße was für rebellische Sozialkritiker ihr seid.  

Dreh dich mal bitte um 360 Grad und sag mir bitte, dass du dabei keine Apple-Produkte, Markenklamotten, überdimensionierte Unterhaltungselektronik, überflüssige Lifestyle-Produkte usw usw siehst. 
Wer heutzutage nicht von der Industrie manipuliert wird, muss wahrscheinlich fernab jeglicher Zivilisation leben. 

Also immer schön auf dem Boden der Tatsachen bleiben. Gibt wichtigere Sachen als ne Laufradgröße. Mich ärgert der Scheintod von 26" auch,  aber man kann es echt auch übertreiben... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Speedi (10. Mai 2014)

Man hätte von Anfang an sagen müssen wir bauen ein 27,5 oder 29er Bike, aber trozdem 26 mit in die Abstimmung auf nehmen müssen um ein wirklich korrektes Ergebnis zu erhalten. Die Stimmen für 26 hätte man am Ende raus genommen und hätte ein korrektes 
Ergebnis. So ist es leider total verfälscht.
Das gleiche bei der Wahl des Rahmenmaterials, da hätte man erstmal unabhängig von den Herstellungskosten abstimmen müssen, dort werden wohl die meisten mit den Hintergedanken der Kosten für Alu gestimmt haben.  
Also auch hier ein total verfälschtes Ergebnis, leider.

MFG
Speedi


----------



## Der Kassenwart (10. Mai 2014)

@ zwei über mir:
recht haste! zumal dieser user nicht nur dieses eine mal mit undifferenzierten und äußerst polarisierenden beiträgen in erscheinung getreten ist. siehe dazu das quasi-nazi-vergleichs-totschlag-argument in #752 gegen leute, denen diese grausige laufraddiskussion auf den keks geht und die gern mehr konstruktive debatte hätten.
tipp an alle: bevor ihr euch ggs verbal die rüben einhaut, einfach den/die betreffenden auf ignore setzen.


----------



## arghlol (10. Mai 2014)

@Speedi: Bezüglich des Rahmenmaterials wäre dein Ansatz sicher aufgegangen, aber bei der Laufradgröße wäre das Ergebnis bei einer Abstimmung wie du sie vorschlägst ja nichts wert gewesen.

Da wäre man auch nicht um eine Stichwahl herumgekommen. Daher kann man sich das auch gleich sparen.


----------



## xTr3Me (10. Mai 2014)

Geheimer Spezialtipp: Um LRS Diskussionen zu vermeiden einfach nicht darauf eingehen. Hier wird sich doch öfter über die Diskussionen beschwert als dass diese tatsächlich geführt werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lest (10. Mai 2014)

Ist jetzt eigentlich schon entschieden dass es ein "recht agiles alu 27.5er" wird? Oder was passiert mit dem Wahlergebnis jetzt?


----------



## Dakeyras (10. Mai 2014)

So wie es angesagt wurde, habe ich es so verstanden, dass es jetzt so gesetzt ist. 

Mal ehrlich, sollte dieses Wahlergebnis ignoriert werden, wäre es vermutlich vorbei mit der Beteiligung der Community 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## freetourer (10. Mai 2014)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> @ zwei über mir:
> recht haste! zumal dieser user nicht nur dieses eine mal mit undifferenzierten und äußerst polarisierenden beiträgen in erscheinung getreten ist. siehe dazu das quasi-nazi-vergleichs-totschlag-argument in #752 gegen leute, denen diese grausige laufraddiskussion auf den keks geht und die gern mehr konstruktive debatte hätten.
> tipp an alle: bevor ihr euch ggs verbal die rüben einhaut, einfach den/die betreffenden auf ignore setzen.



Gegen den Wunsch nach mehr konstruktiver Debatte ist nichts einzuwenden - wenn man es allerdings nur dann konstruktiv findet wenn es eine große Schnittmenge mit der eigenen Meinung gibt ist die Ignore - Liste in der Tat das beste Mittel.

Die füllt man sich dann entsprechend, bis man letztendlich mit ein paar Gleichgesinnten in seiner kleinen heilen Welt sitzt.

In der Community sollte man halt auch mal gegenläufige Meinungen ertragen - wer da nach Zensur schreit lebt mMn in der falschen Zeit oder im falschen Land


----------



## duc-mo (10. Mai 2014)

Die Frage ist doch, wie das Ergebnis aus Riva einbezogen wird, wenn ich das richtig gesehen haben, dann ging der Trend dort ganz eindeutig in Richtung 29". 

*duck und weg*


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2014)

Was ist Riva???...was zu Essen???...oder hat das was mit dem Forum zu tun 

G.


----------



## lest (10. Mai 2014)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> So wie es angesagt wurde, habe ich es so verstanden, dass es jetzt so gesetzt ist.
> Mal ehrlich, sollte dieses Wahlergebnis ignoriert werden, wäre es vermutlich vorbei mit der Beteiligung der Community



Na von ignorieren würde ich jetzt nicht gleich reden. Aber man kann das ja noch interpretieren...
ich meine... die meisten _vermuten _dass Carbon sich nicht lohnt, weil es dann zu teuer wird. Ja? Ist das so? Sicher? Oder wär's doch irgendwie ganz cool eigtl. zumindest Teile in Carbon zu fertigen? Usw.


----------



## mot.2901 (10. Mai 2014)

Speedi schrieb:


> ..........Das gleiche bei der Wahl des Rahmenmaterials, da hätte man erstmal unabhängig von den Herstellungskosten abstimmen müssen, dort werden wohl die meisten mit den Hintergedanken der Kosten für Alu gestimmt haben.
> Also auch hier ein total verfälschtes Ergebnis, leider.
> 
> MFG
> Speedi



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen.Ich will keinen Carbonrahmen am MTB,nicht mal wenn er billiger ist


----------



## powderJO (10. Mai 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Gegen den Wunsch nach mehr konstruktiver Debatte ist nichts einzuwenden - wenn man es allerdings nur dann konstruktiv findet wenn es eine große Schnittmenge mit der eigenen Meinung gibt ist die Ignore - Liste in der Tat das beste Mittel.
> 
> Die füllt man sich dann entsprechend, bis man letztendlich mit ein paar Gleichgesinnten in seiner kleinen heilen Welt sitzt.
> 
> In der Community sollte man halt auch mal gegenläufige Meinungen ertragen - wer da nach Zensur schreit lebt mMn in der falschen Zeit oder im falschen Land



+1 

allerdings ist bei 98% der hier beteiligten user schon die erste voraussetzung dazu offensichtlich nicht gegeben: lesen und verstehen, was der andere schreibt. die wahrheit ist doch: hier geht es doch kaum bis gar nicht um einen austausch von argumenten, sondern nur darum, wer am lautesten brüllt. sich mit argumenten auseinander zu setzen - fehlanzeige. 

stattdessen kommen kommentare wie "mimimi" rumheulen", "löschen" "ignorieren". einige kamen direkt  nach meinen beiden letzten posts - dabei hatten die rein gar nix mit einer von mir bevorzugten laufradgröße zu tun (ich bevorzuge nicht mal eine) - es war nur der versuch mal ein paar auf dem tisch liegende zahlen hinsichtlich marktchancen für einen hersteller wie alutech neutral zu bewerten. war eigentlich gar nicht so schwer zu verstehen …. aber scheinbar trotzdem für die mehrheit hier schwer genug ...


----------



## help (10. Mai 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Gegen den Wunsch nach mehr konstruktiver Debatte ist nichts einzuwenden - wenn man es allerdings nur dann konstruktiv findet wenn es eine große Schnittmenge mit der eigenen Meinung gibt ist die Ignore - Liste in der Tat das beste Mittel.
> 
> Die füllt man sich dann entsprechend, bis man letztendlich mit ein paar Gleichgesinnten in seiner kleinen heilen Welt sitzt.
> 
> In der Community sollte man halt auch mal gegenläufige Meinungen ertragen - wer da nach Zensur schreit lebt mMn in der falschen Zeit oder im falschen Land


Nur das "kein 26/29, ich bin raus" nichts mit einer Meinung zu tun hat und reiner Spam ist. Wer darüber diskutieren will, soll das bitte in dem dafür vorgesehenen Threads machen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. Mai 2014)

powderJO schrieb:


> +1
> 
> allerdings ist bei 98% der hier beteiligten user schon die erste voraussetzung dazu offensichtlich nicht gegeben: lesen und verstehen, was der andere schreibt. die wahrheit ist doch: hier geht es doch kaum bis gar nicht um einen austausch von argumenten, sondern nur darum, wer am lautesten brüllt. sich mit argumenten auseinander zu setzen - fehlanzeige.
> 
> stattdessen kommen kommentare wie "mimimi" rumheulen", "löschen" "ignorieren". einige kamen direkt  nach meinen beiden letzten posts - dabei hatten die rein gar nix mit einer von mir bevorzugten laufradgröße zu tun (ich bevorzuge nicht mal eine) - es war nur der versuch mal ein paar auf dem tisch liegende zahlen hinsichtlich marktchancen für einen hersteller wie alutech neutral zu bewerten. war eigentlich gar nicht so schwer zu verstehen …. aber scheinbar trotzdem für die mehrheit hier schwer genug ...


Kannst du mir bitte konstruktiv erläutern wo bei 650B zu 26" 1-2kg Mehrgewicht herkommen? Ich hab es versucht nachzuvollziehen, komme aber beim besten Willen nicht auf den Wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lest (10. Mai 2014)

mot.2901 schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen.Ich will keinen Carbonrahmen am MTB,nicht mal wenn er billiger ist



Kennst du dich mit Carbon aus?


----------



## help (10. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Kannst du mir bitte konstruktiv erläutern wo bei 650B zu 26" 1-2kg Mehrgewicht herkommen? Ich hab es versucht nachzuvollziehen, komme aber beim besten Willen nicht auf den Wert.


1-2kg ist zuviel, also sollte schon unter einem kg sein.
Das bisschen was beim Rahmen, der Gabel und den LR+Gummis dazu kommt ist minimal.
Das Gesamtgewicht je nach Ausstattung sollte schon bei 12-13kg liegen, mehr nicht.


----------



## mot.2901 (10. Mai 2014)

Das Mehrgewicht der neuen 27,5 Zoll ist,wenn ich die letzten Biketests so lese,nicht nur durch größere Laufräder etc. zu erklären.
Im allgemeinen sind viele neue Bikes schwerer,wenn man es in Relation zum Preis sieht.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Hey, es klappt ja doch mit einer konstruktiv kreativen Diskussion! Und jetzt: Öl ins Feuer....
> ich schreibe gerade den Opener für das Rahmenkonzept und wie ich es drehe und wende, ich persönlich wünsche mir sehr, dass es ein 29er wird, habe aber das dumpfe Gefühl, dass das hier kein Wuschkonzert ist.. Da die Laufradgeschichte bald durch ist und wir noch ein wenig Zeit bis zur nächsten Abstimmung haben, möchte ich mal folgende Dinge in den Raum werfen. Achtung: ich möchte die Idee in den Raum werfen und diskutieren, ob und was machbar ist, entscheidet alleine Stefan in der kommenden Diskussion!
> - Variante 1: drei Rahmenhöhen, aber sechs Längen. S kurz und lang, M kurz in 27,5" M lang und L lang und kurz 29"
> - Variante 2: selbe Laufradgröße über alle Varianten
> ...



Ach Bastl,

Du machst mir schon wieder das leben schwer 

V1: Kann sein, dass wir dann zwei Wippen brauchen, damit der Federweg im gewünschten Bereich bleibt.
V2: Gute Sache... aus Sicht des faulen Ingenieurs...
V3: Das wird äußerst schwierig. Wenn Du alleine mal die Relation der benötigten Tretlagerhöhe zu Gabeleinbaulänge zu Lenkwinkel betrachtest, dann wirst Du feststellen, dass letztendlich einer der Parameter aus dem Rahmen fallen wird. Mit einem Winkelsteuersatz ließe sich da evtl. was machen... da müssten wir aber prüfen, on der Verstellbereich ausreicht. Von der Konstruktion her wirds auch n bissl nervig, weil man auf eine "Basisvariante" zeichnen muss und dann über Drehtransformation und neue, abgeleitete Skizzen die Geometrie der zusätzlichen Variante prüfen muss. Nicht allzu kompliziert, aber nervig...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## mot.2901 (10. Mai 2014)

lest schrieb:


> Kennst du dich mit Carbon aus?



Ich habe nicht behauptet das es reale Gründe gibt.Ist rein subjektiv
Mein Renner hat übrigens einen Carbonrahmen


----------



## Speedi (10. Mai 2014)

arghlol schrieb:


> @Speedi: Bezüglich des Rahmenmaterials wäre dein Ansatz sicher aufgegangen, aber bei der Laufradgröße wäre das Ergebnis bei einer Abstimmung wie du sie vorschlägst ja nichts wert gewesen.
> 
> Da wäre man auch nicht um eine Stichwahl herumgekommen. Daher kann man sich das auch gleich sparen.



Nein das ist so nicht, die die eigentlich 26 wollen haben sich ja nicht der stimme enthalten sondern zwangsläufig für 27,5 entschieden, so hatte zb. 29 von Anfang an keine Chance ! Man hätte auch anstatt 26 mit zur Wahl zu stellen zb den Punkt "keine von beiden Größen" mit in die Wahl nehmen können. 

MFG
Speedi


----------



## trailterror (10. Mai 2014)

Das plus an gewicht vertuscht man mit zum teil anderen leichteren komponenten und auf kosten von einst überlebenswichtigen eigenschaften


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. Mai 2014)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Ok, die Mehrheit hat entschieden: aber lasst mich einen Wunsch anbringen: genügend Reifenfreiheit für 27,5+ Reifen also 27,5 x 2,8 oder besser 27,5 x 3.0" für fettere Reifen und zur Not passt dann auch ein schmaler 29er Reifen rein. Das ganze natürlich mit 430mm langen Kettenstreben, rein technisch ist es möglich, erfordert halt ein bisschen mehr Hirnschmalz in der Tretlagerzone.



Wenn der Hinterbau auf extrem breite Reifen ausgelegt wird, die aber in der Regel nicht zum Einsatz kommen, dann wird viel Steifigkeit verschenkt. Wenn dann noch der Hinterbau so kurz wie möglich werden soll, gibt es extreme Bauraum-Probleme. Mit das schwierigste Detail an einem Fully-Rahmen...

By the way:
Warum wollen so viele Leute einen möglichst kurzen Hinterbau? Finde das nicht unbedingt gut für die Balance, außer beim 29er... da ist die technisch bedingte Mindestlänge schon im richtigen Bereich 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Deleted 8566 (10. Mai 2014)

Weil Specialized gutes Marketing macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mot.2901 (10. Mai 2014)

Wie wäre es mit einem Geometrie Kurs für Dummys,um die groben Zusammenhänge lernwilligen IBC lern näherzubringen,abseits vom Marketinggeblubber


----------



## help (10. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> By the way:
> Warum wollen so viele Leute einen möglichst kurzen Hinterbau? Finde das nicht unbedingt gut für die Balance, außer beim 29er... da ist die technisch bedingte Mindestlänge schon im richtigen Bereich
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan


Ich hab nichts gegen etwas längere Kettenstreben, 440mm oder so
Gibts schon Pläne für Steuer- und Sitzrohrwinkel? 68-69°/72-74°


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. Mai 2014)

help schrieb:


> Ich hab nichts gegen etwas längere Kettenstreben, 440mm oder so
> Gibts schon Pläne für Steuer- und Sitzrohrwinkel? 68-69°/72-74°



Das wird noch abgestimmt...


----------



## FarhatFarah (10. Mai 2014)

mot.2901 schrieb:


> Das Mehrgewicht der neuen 27,5 Zoll ist,wenn ich die letzten Biketests so lese,nicht nur durch größere Laufräder etc. zu erklären.
> Im allgemeinen sind viele neue Bikes schwerer,wenn man es in Relation zum Preis sieht.


Nicht mehr lange, dann ist das auch nicht mehr von Belang, weil man dann nämlich nicht mehr die neuesten und somit leichtesten Teile für das 26er bekommt.


----------



## -N0bodY- (10. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> .....By the way:
> Warum wollen so viele Leute einen möglichst kurzen Hinterbau? Finde das nicht unbedingt gut für die Balance, außer beim 29er... da ist die technisch bedingte Mindestlänge schon im richtigen Bereich
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



Na endlich spricht es einer aus.   Danke.


----------



## hasardeur (10. Mai 2014)

Ich will keine super kurzen Kettenstreben, sondern einen Hinterbau, der bei 130mm entsprechend sensibel ist, ziemlich progressiv im Verlauf und NICHT KNARZT sowie leicht und schnell zu warten ist (Gleitlager + Schmiernippel). Daher das Rumgereite auf VPP, weil das meiner laienhaften Meinung nach all das kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (10. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> V1: Kann sein, dass wir dann zwei Wippen brauchen, damit der Federweg im gewünschten Bereich bleibt.
> V2: Gute Sache... aus Sicht des faulen Ingenieurs...
> V3: Das wird äußerst schwierig. Wenn Du alleine mal die Relation der benötigten Tretlagerhöhe zu Gabeleinbaulänge zu Lenkwinkel betrachtest, dann wirst Du feststellen, dass letztendlich einer der Parameter aus dem Rahmen fallen wird.



Wie ist denn deine Meinung zu einem kürzbaren Sitzrohr, um eine flache und eine hohe Variante pro Rahmengröße hin zu bekommen?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. Mai 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Wie ist denn deine Meinung zu einem kürzbaren Sitzrohr, um eine flache und eine hohe Variante pro Rahmengröße hin zu bekommen?



Das ist ganz schwierig... die Wandstärke des Rohrs ist weniger das Problem, als die Schweißnaht zum Oberrohr(gusset). Wenn man das Sitzrohr einfach nur dicker macht geht der Mist genauso kaputt...


----------



## duc-mo (10. Mai 2014)

Und was, wenn man den "Überstand" über Oberrohr nicht nur länger und dicker macht, sondern in der langen Ausführung weiterhin am Oberrohr abstützt. Diese Abstützung würde man beim "Kürzen" ebenfalls entfernen...


----------



## Hrabnar (10. Mai 2014)

...würde sich mit Variante 1 allemal erledigen und kein Mensch müsste am Rahmen rumsägen...


----------



## Ringmaul (10. Mai 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass *die Industrie versucht 26" zu töten*. Weil sie scheiß viel Kohle in den Müll gesteckt haben, und trotzdem niemand das Zeuch kauft. Hurra, Reifen, Felgen, Gabeln, Rahmen, alles neu! Kommen Sie, kaufen Sie! Schnell!
> 
> 29" ist gefloppt. Ja, es gibt im XC Bereich auch nichts anderes. Es verkauft sich aber auch nicht besser als 26". Und dabei machts dort sogar ein klein wenig Sinn. Für alle anderen Bereiche überwiegen die Nachteile. Es gab einen kurzen Push, weil halt die Early Adopters (um mal ein anderes Wort als Hipster oder Eisdielenradler zu verwenden) umgestiegen sind. Und jetzt haben die alle neue Bikes, und kaufen nicht mehr so brav. Der Gleiche Scheiß kostet uns jetzt 26" - die Umsteiger steigen jetzt natürlich um, aber *es würd mich wundern wenn 650b nächstes Jahr einen merkbaren Zuwachs bringt*. Eher wird das Gegenteil passieren, und dann wird wieder was neues erfunden. Hat man ja sogar schon; Carbonfelgen. Echte Schnapper bei 1000€ das Stück. Aber brauch man einfach, ist ja mindestens fünf mal besser als Alu. So wie 650b fünf mal besser als 26" ist.



Jo, ist ja toll, dass du so eine elitär-exquisite Meinung pflegst. Gibt aber auch Leute wie mich, die recht groß sind und sich schon in den 90ern gefragt haben, warum große MTBler wie Zirkusaffen auf hässlichen Minirädern rollen müssen.
Was du dich überhaupt so aufregst...sei doch mal cool!
Nach deiner Logik müsstest du noch dein erstes MTB fahren und nur die defekten Teile tauschen, denn alles Neue ist doch eh nur Marketing und pöhse Verschwörung der "Industrie". (kannst du natürlich gern so machen, aber es ist eben nicht jeder wie du es gern hättest).
Und was haben dann wieder Carbonfelgen mit dem 650b-Trend zu tun? Du bist wohl echt immer mit allem unzufrieden.
Leider bemerkst du vor lauter Frust deine eigene fehlende Logik nicht: 29er sind doch nicht "gefloppt", wenn nicht mehr verkauft werden als früher 26er. Gerade das zeigt doch, dass "die Industrie" gar nichts von dem Wechsel hätte.
29er macht nämlich vor allem fahrtechnisch Sinn bei gleichbleibendem Absatz.
Aber gut, du legst dir deine Realität wie eingangs erwähnt zurecht für deine arrogante Attitüde.
Nur eines muss man dir zugute halten, du erkennst deine Schwächen selbst:


KainerM schrieb:


> Diskussionen in Webforen sind nur ein Substitut für fehlendes Reallife.





Merlin7 schrieb:


> vielleicht ein letztes Wort dazu...
> 
> wenn ihr da viel mehr wisst als die anderen.... bedeutet das das ich mir doch keinen neuen 26" LRS holen soll weil ich dann 2015 keine Reifen mehr bekomme?
> 
> kann mir schwerlich vorstellen das die nicht mehr Hergestellt werden. Dafür wird es auch in Zukunft zu viele Leute geben die gern mal einen neuen 26" reifen aufziehen wollen.



Es wird noch sehr, sehr lang 26er Zubehör geben.


----------



## Dakeyras (10. Mai 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Und was, wenn man den "Überstand" über Oberrohr nicht nur länger und dicker macht, sondern in der langen Ausführung weiterhin am Oberrohr abstützt. Diese Abstützung würde man beim "Kürzen" ebenfalls entfernen...



kann mir das gerade nicht so vorstellen. soll das das ein dickes vollalu-gusset werden, dass dann flach abgesägt wird?
hm..... 




Hrabnar schrieb:


> ...würde sich mit Variante 1 allemal erledigen und kein Mensch müsste am Rahmen rumsägen...



variante 1 wird aber sicher den preis nach oben treiben (einfach aufgrund des zusätzlichen entwicklungsaufwandes und der geringeren stückzahlen je modell)


----------



## hasardeur (10. Mai 2014)

Ich verstehe diese ganze Sitzrohrkürzerei insgesamt nicht. Sitzrohr so kurz, wie möglich/dienlich und dann die Vario-Stütze mit größtmöglichem Hub rein (entsprechend eigener Maße)......fertisch. Gibt doch mittlerweile alles von 125-200 mm. Das macht 7,5 cm Varianz. Genügt doch.


----------



## Hrabnar (10. Mai 2014)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> variante 1 wird aber sicher den preis nach oben treiben (einfach aufgrund des zusätzlichen entwicklungsaufwandes und der geringeren stückzahlen je modell)


Stimmt schon, wäre aber die konsequenteste Variante...würde aber weiterhin Sinn machen wenn die Jungs über eine Erweiterung in den größeren Laufradbereich nachdenken würden.
Und...ich hatte im Laden schon 4-5x Rennräder mit kürzbarem Sattelrohr an dem die Größe "angepasst" wurde...


----------



## visualex (10. Mai 2014)

Speedi schrieb:


> ... Das gleiche bei der Wahl des Rahmenmaterials, da hätte man erstmal unabhängig von den Herstellungskosten abstimmen müssen, dort werden wohl die meisten mit den Hintergedanken der Kosten für Alu gestimmt haben.
> Also auch hier ein total verfälschtes Ergebnis, leider.



Also ich für meinen Teil habe aus Verantwortung für Alu gestimmt.


----------



## Hoeze (10. Mai 2014)

Also ich hab für Alu gestimmt, weil ich weiß wo bei CFK überall die Probleme liegen.

Vorallem beim Hinterbau versteh ich den sinn von CFK fast gar nicht. Die Gelenke und Lasteinleitungen sind doch mehr als Suboptimal für CFK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (10. Mai 2014)

Ich finds ja lustig, das erst alle heulen, das kein 26zoll zur auswahl steht und dann für 650b stimmen.
Genau die größe, die 26zoll bald verdrängt...

ich hab mir 29zoll gewünscht und werde das für mich dann eben als custombike durchziehen.


----------



## duc-mo (10. Mai 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich verstehe diese ganze Sitzrohrkürzerei insgesamt nicht. Sitzrohr so kurz, wie möglich/dienlich und dann die Vario-Stütze mit größtmöglichem Hub rein (entsprechend eigener Maße)......fertisch. Gibt doch mittlerweile alles von 125-200 mm. Das macht 7,5 cm Varianz. Genügt doch.



Dann will ich versuchen dir mein persönliches Problem zu erklären mit dem ich mich bei der Suche nach einem 29er Trailbike rumplage... 

Der Trend geht zu immer kürzeren Sitzrohren, längerem Reach und flacheren Steuerrohren, was den Sitzriesen und "Sattel extrem Versenkern" entgegen kommt, stört einen wie mich mit langen Beinen und kurzem Oberkörper. Das Alutech Tofane hat z.B. ein 440mm Sitzrohr bei 425mm Reach. Der Reach ist 10mm länger als bei meinem aktuellen Bike, das Sitzrohr ist 60mm kürzer. Und bei meinem aktuellen Bike bin ich nur 15mm von der Mindesteinstecktiefe der 380mm Reverb entfernt. Nehme ich beim Tofane die 420mm Reverb dann steckt die schon nicht mehr tief genug im Rahmen...

Ich bin also gezwungen eine ultralange und damit teure Stütze zu nehmen, deren größeren Verstellbereich ich gar nicht brauche, insbesonderen bei einem Trailbike wie hier... Dazu kommt das z.B. die Moveloc noch immer nicht verfügbar ist und ein Preis von 370€ bin ich halt auch nicht bereit zu bezahlen, selbst wenn das Teil richtig gut wird...


----------



## -N0bodY- (10. Mai 2014)

Genau Deswegen finde ich ja die Idee von Basti mit den jeweils 2 unterschiedlichen Rahmen Höhen bei gleicher Rahmen Länge ganz interessant. ABER ich persönlich würde das dann konsequent mit einer Laufrad Größe durchziehen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Mai 2014)

@duc-mo
Wenn du beim Tofane wirklich den M Rahmen brauchst, hast du entweder echt das Pech extrem untypische Proportionen zu haben oder du fährst sehr sehr kleine Rahmen für deine Größe. Ich kenne das Problem von meiner Freundin ein bissl, obwohl sie mit normalen Stützen noch auskommt. Sie ist 180 groß und kann ihr Pitch in M, welches von der Länge eher schon kurz ist gut fahren, durch das geknickte Sitzrohr aber nur mit Variostütze. Es ginge natürlich ohne, aber mit wenig Verstellbereich. Ein längeres Sitzrohr wäre für sie eher nachteilig, muss ich sagen (weniger Verstellbereich).

Geht sich das bei dir echt nicht aus? Du musst ja fast eine Jeanslänge von 34" oder mehr bei 170-175cm Körpergröße haben!  Das ist dann natürlichychon bitter und spricht eindeutig für die Varianten mit unterschiedlichen Längen / Höhen bei den Rahmen. Die Idee finde ich genial!

Ich kit meinem Standardmaß von 180cm und 32er Jeanslänge komme mit 44er Sitzrohr super zurecht. Könnte sogar noch kürzer sein.


----------



## Trailradler (10. Mai 2014)

Wenn man den thread mitliest kriegt man den Eindruck dass manche zuviel am pc und zu wenig an der lenkerstange sind


----------



## duc-mo (10. Mai 2014)

Wenn du meine Jeansgröße wissen willst musste ich meine Freundin fragen... 

Wenns ums Bike geht bin ich besser im Bilde... 1.82m bei 89cm Schrittmaß. Und ja, ich mags gern kurz, aber nicht sehr sehr kurz! 
Ich bin im letzten Jahr ein Bike mit deutlich langerem Reach gefahren. Mir fehlte dabei einfach der Druck auf dem VR... Geschmackssache!


----------



## GrazerTourer (11. Mai 2014)

Haha, ok, verstehe! 

Bei 189 wundert mich das natürlich nicht.  schrittlänge.... Sagt mir wieder wenig.


----------



## Deleted 143609 (11. Mai 2014)

Schrittlänge:
https://www.sportsprofi.com/out/pictures/zmbwysiwygeditor/Schrittlaenge1.gif


----------



## Piefke (11. Mai 2014)

Ideal fände ich für den Rahmen:
Stabilität geht vor Masse
Kurzes Sitzrohr, kurze Kettenstrebe (unter 430 mm), langes Oberrohr - für ganz kurze Vorbauten, gerne auch 0 mm
Viergelenker oder VPP - KEIN Eingelenker
Umwerfer möglich - 1 x 11 reicht nicht im wirklichen Gelände


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RnR Dude (11. Mai 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Haha, ok, verstehe!
> 
> Bei 189 wundert mich das natürlich nicht.  schrittlänge.... Sagt mir wieder wenig.



Bei 1,82m und 89er SL brauchst du eine 34er Jeanslänge.  Ich habe in etwas die gleichen Maße wie @duc-mo und kenne sein Problem.


----------



## KainerM (11. Mai 2014)

Ringmaul schrieb:


> Jo, ist ja toll, dass du so eine elitär-exquisite Meinung pflegst.


Erster Satz, und schon ins aus geschossen. Leider komplett verfehlt, und noch dazu zu einem reichlich unpassenden (und späten) Zeitpunkt.



Von Sitzrohrsägereien halte ich übrigens nichts. Wenn ich mir den im ICB üblichen Sattelstützenauszug anschaue, dann müssten da eher noch gut zehn Zentimeter oben drauf. Es gibt echt kaum ein Maß am Bike, das für mich weniger wichtig ist - es ist das einzige Maß, das sich von Nutzer einfach einstellen lässt. Arsch zu hoch - Sattel weiter rein. Arsch zu tief - Sattel weiter raus. Passende Länge der Stütze ist natürlich eine Grundvoraussetzung.

Mfg


----------



## MSTRCHRS (11. Mai 2014)

sowas hab ich schon!
126mm hinten,
alte pike 454 mit 140mm,
hybridbauweise: alu hauptrahmen, eloxiert, gelaserte schriftzüge. wippe aus carbon
26" bei 190cm größe!

26" ausschließen? hm, thanks, but no thanks!


----------



## freigeist (11. Mai 2014)

der standard-biker (bike aus dem keller holen und ne runde drehen/geniessen... ja, so etwas soll es geben ;-) ) wird in den ganzen diskussionen doch eh nix einbringen, denn das thema "fahrrad"  ist schon bei der "raketenwissenschaft" angelangt (so kommt es mir jedenfalls vor)

mitte der neunziger ist man einfach mit seinem (aus heutiger sicht) "unfahrbaren" bike alles ge/erfahren was man erblicken konnte.
heutzutage braucht man für jedes gebirge/abfahrt/region ein spezielles bike (so wird es einem irgentwie eingeimpft) 

ABER, ich finde raketenwissenschaften geil


----------



## Speedi (11. Mai 2014)

Hoeze schrieb:


> Also ich hab für Alu gestimmt, weil ich weiß wo bei CFK überall die Probleme liegen.
> 
> Vorallem beim Hinterbau versteh ich den sinn von CFK fast gar nicht. Die Gelenke und Lasteinleitungen sind doch mehr als Suboptimal für CFK.



Wo siehst du den die Probleme?

MFG
Speedi


----------



## mpmarv (11. Mai 2014)

neuer Thread bezüglich Projektübersicht: TOP!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mojo25 (11. Mai 2014)

freigeist schrieb:


> der standard-biker (bike aus dem keller holen und ne runde drehen/geniessen... ja, so etwas soll es geben ;-) ) wird in den ganzen diskussionen doch eh nix einbringen, denn das thema "fahrrad"  ist schon bei der "raketenwissenschaft" angelangt (so kommt es mir jedenfalls vor)
> 
> mitte der neunziger ist man einfach mit seinem (aus heutiger sicht) "unfahrbaren" bike alles ge/erfahren was man erblicken konnte.
> heutzutage braucht man für jedes gebirge/abfahrt/region ein spezielles bike (so wird es einem irgentwie eingeimpft)
> ...



Also ich fahre alles mit meinem Hardtail, weil mir mein Fully zu träge ist. Auch Trails, auf angelegten Strecken und zT im Bikepark. Allerdings fahre ich dort langsamer als das Gros der Leute dort (wie die sich immer aufregen...) 
Für'n Bikepark kommen halt andere Pedale und n anderer Vorbau dran. 

N anderes Fully, was etwas spritziger ist, fänd ich mal cool.


----------



## zymnokxx (11. Mai 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> Kein 26", absolut kein Interesse. Community Bike und uns dann LR-Größe vorschreiben? Ohne mich, behaltet euch euren Trekking-mist.
> 
> Aber sowas von geil, dass ihr sogar ein 26" Bike als Beispiel listet, was es werden soll. Sagt doch gleich "Alutech hat sich das gut Geld kosten lassen, drum treffen sie die Entscheidungen. Die Community soll nur gemolken werden!".
> 
> ...



Danke! War genau mein Gedanke, der nicht besser formuliert werden konnte.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Mai 2014)

Speedi schrieb:


> Wo siehst du den die Probleme?
> 
> MFG
> Speedi



Carbon läßt sich nicht in allen tollen Farben eloxieren und das Thema ist ja bei so einer Entwicklung das das dann am meisten diskutieret wird 

Fand deinen Vorschlag der Abstimmung ganz gut, die die ihre Stimme etwas geben was garnicht zur Wahl stand einfach dann weglassen 
Würde ja genau die bevorzugen die sich das Endprodukt dann am ehesten kaufen.

G.


----------



## help (11. Mai 2014)

Preislich dürfte Carbon für viele kein Thema sein, aber wenn das ICB2.0 halbwegs gut verkauft wird, kann man ja für 2016 eine Carbonvariante bringen.


----------



## Speedi (11. Mai 2014)

help schrieb:


> Preislich dürfte Carbon für viele kein Thema sein, aber wenn das ICB2.0 halbwegs gut verkauft wird, kann man ja für 2016 eine Carbonvariante bringen.



Aber um den Preislichen Aspekt ging es in dieser Abstimmung ja nicht! Dann soll man von Anfang an klar sagen Carbon ist zu Teuer und nicht zur Wahl stellen.

MFG
Speedi


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Mai 2014)

Eine Carbonwippe ist ungefähr so sinnvoll wie eine Carbonkrone. Also keine so gute Idee.


----------



## Hoeze (11. Mai 2014)

Beim Carbon seh ich keine Probleme aber bei der Matrix. Bei dem ganzen Werkstoff gibt es einfach viel zu wissen und das meiste wird halt ignoriert bzw unter den Tisch gekehrt. Besonders was die Langlebigkeit betrifft.
Thema: Dehnungsvergrößerung, Rißbildung im Inneren, Lasteinleitung, werden Rovings Gelege oder Gewebe verwendet, Streuung der Materialkennwerte usw...


----------



## Deleted 143609 (11. Mai 2014)

Für mich persönlich kommt Carbon nicht mehr in Frage, seit ich dieses Interview mit Max Commencal gelesen habe. Da geht es eher darum, wie in Asien die Fertigung läuft, und warum er sich entschieden hat, Carbonrahmen aus dem Programm zu nehmen. Nicht, dass ich jedem Hersteller katastrophale Bedingungen unterstellen will, aber ich mag den Plastikbecherkram nicht mehr sonderlich…

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/From-The-Top-Max-Commencal-interview-2013.html

Einfach mal nach "Carbon" suchen und lesen, sehr interessant.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Mai 2014)

Kennst du die Fertig Giant? Ich wüsste nichts, was ich dran kritisieren könnte.


----------



## esta (11. Mai 2014)

Coy schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich kommt Carbon nicht mehr in Frage, seit ich dieses Interview mit Max Commencal gelesen habe. Da geht es eher darum, wie in Asien die Fertigung läuft, und warum er sich entschieden hat, Carbonrahmen aus dem Programm zu nehmen. Nicht, dass ich jedem Hersteller katastrophale Bedingungen unterstellen will, aber ich mag den Plastikbecherkram nicht mehr sonderlich…
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/From-The-Top-Max-Commencal-interview-2013.html
> 
> Einfach mal nach "Carbon" suchen und lesen, sehr interessant.



Hatte das Interview damals auch gelesen und die Arbeitsbedingungen sind da teilweise echt übel. Aber wenn man anfängt solche Aspekte zu bedenken müsste man auch auf Aluminium verzichten weil die Herstellung und insbesondere das Recycling ne brutale Umweltsauerei ist. Dann bleibt nurnoch Stahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visualex (11. Mai 2014)

Coy schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich kommt Carbon nicht mehr in Frage, seit ich dieses Interview mit Max Commencal gelesen habe. Da geht es eher darum, wie in Asien die Fertigung läuft, und warum er sich entschieden hat, Carbonrahmen aus dem Programm zu nehmen. Nicht, dass ich jedem Hersteller katastrophale Bedingungen unterstellen will, aber ich mag den Plastikbecherkram nicht mehr sonderlich…
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/From-The-Top-Max-Commencal-interview-2013.html
> 
> Einfach mal nach "Carbon" suchen und lesen, sehr interessant.



Danke für den Link, kannte ich noch nicht. Bestätigt mich in meiner Einstellung zu Carbon.


----------



## diggi* (11. Mai 2014)

Unter dem Aspekt und wenn faire Bedingungen einem Grossteil der Community wichtig sind hätte man das wohl berücksichtigen müssen und einen Partner wählen sollen der in D produziert , gibt es ja noch.

Könnte dann allerdings mit angestrebten Budget eng werden 

Auf der anderen Seite ist nicht alles in Asien (speziell Taiwan/China) so schlecht wie es geschrieben wird.
Bin seit gut 15 Jahren beruflich gerade dort viel im Einsatz (zur Zeit gerade China) und es gibt durch aus auch Firmen hier die vernünftige Bedingungen haben.


----------



## Dr_Stone (11. Mai 2014)

esta schrieb:


> Hatte das Interview damals auch gelesen und die Arbeitsbedingungen sind da teilweise echt übel. Aber wenn man anfängt solche Aspekte zu bedenken müsste *man auch auf Aluminium verzichten weil die Herstellung und insbesondere das Recycling ne brutale Umweltsauerei ist.* Dann bleibt nurnoch Stahl.


Überwiegend ist die Gewinnung von Aluminium sehr Energieraubend
und schwierig. Das Recycling ist wiederum nicht sonderlich schlimmer
als Stahl. Stahl braucht jedenfalls mehr Wärme bis es schmilzt.


----------



## diggi* (11. Mai 2014)

Es gibt ja gerade in den News einen Bericht über einen grossen Hersteller in Taiwan.

Das wäre doch eine gute und interessante Methode der Community den Hersteller ihres Bikes mal vor zu stellen , wenn es denn soweit ist.


----------



## esta (11. Mai 2014)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Überwiegend ist die Gewinnung von Aluminium sehr Energieraubend
> und schwierig. Das Recycling ist wiederum nicht sonderlich schlimmer
> als Stahl. Stahl braucht jedenfalls mehr Wärme bis es schmilzt.


Wo hast du das her ?
Meine Infos sind
Aluminium frisch: 195 000 MJ/t. Recycle: 24 000 MJ/t
Stahl frisch	  :  18 000 - 29 000 MJ/t. Recycle : 9 000  - 12 000MJ/t

Die Daten sind nicht überall wirklich eindeutig, aber der Energyaufwand von Recycle Alu ist immernoch höher als der von neuem Stahl.

Edit: gerade gesehen woher die verwirrung kommt, das "insbesondere" gehört nicht zu recycling, sorry


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Mai 2014)

195.000 MJ/t = nicht mal 500 MJ pro Rahmen. Das entspricht so ca. 12 Liter Diesel. Irrelevant. 

Fertigung bei Giant: 

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/article/inside-giants-taiwan-frame-factory-part-one-39835/


----------



## esta (11. Mai 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> 195.000 MJ/t = nicht mal 500 MJ pro Rahmen. Das entspricht so ca. 12 Liter Diesel. Irrelevant.
> 
> Fertigung bei Giant:
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/article/inside-giants-taiwan-frame-factory-part-one-39835/


Pro Rahmen Rohmaterial. Dazu kommt legieren und fertigen...


----------



## ONE78 (11. Mai 2014)

Dafür verbrauchen die später keinen sprit. So gesehen finde ich den energieeinsatz völlig in ordnung.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. Mai 2014)

Wollte schon immer ein Bambus-Bike bauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esta (11. Mai 2014)

Kann gut sein das ein Bambus Bike aufgrund des verbindens mit CFK nicht besser abschneided als Stahl. Bambus ist für Leute die ihr gewissen beruhigen wollen


----------



## ONE78 (11. Mai 2014)

Wie und wann gehts denn hier weiter stefan?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Mai 2014)

esta schrieb:


> Pro Rahmen Rohmaterial. Dazu kommt legieren und fertigen...




Und was ist dein Schluss daraus? 

Soll ich dir mal vor rechnen, wie viel MJ dein Körper mehr verbraucht, nur weil du Fahrrad fährst?


----------



## esta (11. Mai 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Und was ist dein Schluss daraus?
> 
> Soll ich dir mal vor rechnen, wie viel MJ dein Körper mehr verbraucht, nur weil du Fahrrad fährst?


Interessanter Ansatz  Wenn ich anfange mein Sportpensum zu verringern um Ressourcen, in Form von Nahrung, zu schonen hab ich ne neue Stufe des Hipsterdaseins erreicht.

edit:
Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte ist das wenn man den Faktor 9 der zwischen der Alu und Stahl Variante liegt ignoriert weil die Energie pro Fahrrad gering erscheint kann man auch die Arbeitsbedingungen der Chinafabriken nicht mit einrechnen, der Verschleiß von Arbeiter pro Rahmen ist einfach insgesamt zu gering.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. Mai 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Wie und wann gehts denn hier weiter stefan?



Nächste Woche kommt der Einleitungsartikel zur Konstruktion... wir werden evtl. einige Aspekte parallel betrachten, aber dazu gibts dann mehr Infos.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Der Kassenwart (11. Mai 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Ich finds ja lustig, das erst alle heulen, das kein 26zoll zur auswahl steht und dann für 650b stimmen.
> Genau die größe, die 26zoll bald verdrängt...



soso, das verstehst du nicht... wahrscheinlich, weil es 26" am nächsten kommt und die meisten sich, wie es scheint, mit dem aussterben von sechsundzwand zoll abgefunden haben.

den wunsch nach möglichst kurzen kettenstreben kann man verstehen, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass das neue bike analog zu den endurorennwaffen ein möglichst langes front-center haben soll. das gibt genug stabilität, wenn es mal schnell und haarig wird. es soll aber auch ein flinkes, leicht zu manövrierendes bike sein, das man möglichst problemlos aufs hinterrad kriegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. Mai 2014)

Dabei darfst Du aber die Radlastverteilung nicht übersehen... bei besonders aggressiven Geometrien mit kurzem Hinterbau, langem Reach und sehr flachem Lenkwinkel (z.B. ICB 1.0) muss man sehr aktiv "auf dem Vorderrad fahren", um ausreichend Druck vorne aufzubauen. Je länger das Rad nach vorne raus wird und kürzer nach hinten, desto mehr Radlast geht auf dem Vorderrad verloren...


----------



## Hrabnar (11. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Dabei darfst Du aber die Radlastverteilung nicht übersehen... bei besonders aggressiven Geometrien mit kurzem Hinterbau, langem Reach und sehr flachem Lenkwinkel (z.B. ICB 1.0) muss man sehr aktiv "auf dem Vorderrad fahren", um ausreichend Druck vorne aufzubauen. Je länger das Rad nach vorne raus wird und kürzer nach hinten, desto mehr Radlast geht auf dem Vorderrad verloren...


Das ist so'ne Geschichte, die gern auch mal nicht beachtet wird...


----------



## Der Kassenwart (11. Mai 2014)

danke für die rückmeldung, stefan! ich bin "früher" jahrelang gary fishers gefahren mit der, wie ich fand, genialen genesis geometry. hat für mich jedenfalls sehr gut funktioniert. bei meinem nukeproof mega fällt mir das schon auf, dass ich arg arbeiten muss, um die kiste hochzuziehen mit den langen kettenstreben, dafür liegt es aber auch satt und geht auch im steilen noch gut hochzubewegen.

das ICB 1.0 in 26" hat in der tat kettenstreben, mit 425 mm kurz sind, mit 27,5"-ausfallenden jedoch 442 mm, das ist ähnlich lang wie mein mega. also was stellt ihr euch denn für eine geo vor und würdest du das ICB 1.0 als nicht ganz gelungenen kompromis bezeichnen?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. Mai 2014)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> danke für die rückmeldung, stefan! ich bin "früher" jahrelang gary fishers gefahren mit der, wie ich fand, genialen genesis geometry. hat für mich jedenfalls sehr gut funktioniert. bei meinem nukeproof mega fällt mir das schon auf, dass ich arg arbeiten muss, um die kiste hochzuziehen mit den langen kettenstreben, dafür liegt es aber auch satt und geht auch im steilen noch gut hochzubewegen.
> 
> das ICB 1.0 in 26" hat in der tat kettenstreben, mit 425 mm kurz sind, mit 27,5"-ausfallenden jedoch 442 mm, das ist ähnlich lang wie mein mega. also was stellt ihr euch denn für eine geo vor und würdest du das ICB 1.0 als nicht ganz gelungenen kompromis bezeichnen?



Es ist natürlich viel Geschmackssache dabei, wenns nach mir gegangen wäre, dann hätte das ICB 26" etwas längere Kettenstreben gehabt und auch einen steileren Lenkwinkel. Bin mal gespannt, ob das diesmal auch so eine lustige Diskussion wird 

Mir scheint, dass sich viele Leute eine Geometrie wünschen, die auf extreme Streckenprofile bzw. Fahrsituationen ausgelegt ist. Das ist unter dem Sicherheitsaspekt auch irgendwo nachvollziehbar... aber insgesamt schneller dürfte man mit einer etwas gemäßigten Geometrie unterwegs sein.

Also nicht falsch verstehen... das ICB hat eine sehr gute Geometrie, ist aber ziemlich extrem ausgelegt. Ich habe auf vielen heimischen Trails festgestellt, dass ich mit einem etwas humaner ausgelegtem Bike entspannter (und auf keinen Fall langsamer) unterwegs bin. Allerdings sind die Trails im Siegerland/Westerwald auch nicht zu brutal wie z.B. in Riva oder Brixen oder so...

Wenn unser neues Baby also ein Spaßbike werden soll, dann würde ich mir eine sehr ausgewogene Geometrie wünschen, die nicht so viel "Arbeit" auf dem Bike erfordert.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich viel Geschmackssache dabei, wenns nach mir gegangen wäre, dann hätte das ICB 26" etwas längere Kettenstreben gehabt und auch einen steileren Lenkwinkel. Bin mal gespannt, ob das diesmal auch so eine lustige Diskussion wird
> 
> Mir scheint, dass sich viele Leute eine Geometrie wünschen, die auf extreme Streckenprofile bzw. Fahrsituationen ausgelegt ist. Das ist unter dem Sicherheitsaspekt auch irgendwo nachvollziehbar... aber insgesamt schneller dürfte man mit einer etwas gemäßigten Geometrie unterwegs sein.
> 
> ...


Also ich war im Siegerland schon ganz froh über den flachen Lenkwinkel, und angeblich was das ja noch nicht steil 
Aber ja, etwas steiler und kürzer darf das 2.0 dann schon werden, auch wenn ich mir das "auf dem Vorderrad fahren" mittlerweile gut angewöhnt habe und prima damit klar komme. Immer wieder klasse einfach mittig über dem Rad irgendwo runter zu fahren wo die Kollegen mit dem Tourenbike schon halb hinter dem Sattel hängen. Das darf gerne ungefähr so bleiben 
Aber hinten weniger straffer Federweg und mehr Popp™ macht auf gemäßigten Trails echt Laune, ab mein ICB heute einfach mal auf 150 steile gehängt nachdem ich eh wieder von 170 flach zurück musste. Hab den Dämpfer dabei nicht anders abgestimmt, vielleicht kam der Popp™ auch daher.


----------



## Skoalman (11. Mai 2014)

Gerade auf flachen Trails ist eine zu radikale Geometrie sehr ermüdend zu fahren. Mein "Trail-Hardtail" (siehe Galerie) wirkt auf solchen Strecken super ausbalanciert und rutscht auch ohne grossen Körpereinsatz im Grenzbereich wunderbar gleichmässig über beide Räder weg. Mein Speci Enduro (mit seiner erwiesenermassen sehr guten Geometrie!) braucht auf flachen Strecken viel mehr Körpereinsatz um genug Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bringen, was auf Dauer einfach anstrengender und weniger spielerisch wirkt.
Daher gerne eine agressive Geometrie, aber nicht zu radikal was Lenkwinkel und Reach angeht.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Mai 2014)

Flach und lang ist eine sehr relative Sache. 

Wenn wir aktuelle Geometrien eines Enduros nehmen, sagen wir mal 440 Kettenstrebe und 66° Lenkwinkel bei 650B ist eigentlich ja auch für ein Trailbike noch eine sehr humane Sache.


----------



## grey (11. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Dabei darfst Du aber die Radlastverteilung nicht übersehen... bei besonders aggressiven Geometrien mit kurzem Hinterbau, langem Reach und sehr flachem Lenkwinkel (z.B. ICB 1.0) muss man sehr aktiv "auf dem Vorderrad fahren", um ausreichend Druck vorne aufzubauen. Je länger das Rad nach vorne raus wird und kürzer nach hinten, desto mehr Radlast geht auf dem Vorderrad verloren...


 
wenn man es nicht mit dem Reach übertreibt und vielleicht einen 50/60er Vorbau verbaut, ist das wohl kein Problem.
Ich halte eher den Trend Richtung zum ultralangen Reach für bedenklich, das macht vielleicht auf einem race-enduro Sinn aber nicht auf einem verspielten Trailbike.
Wenn der Hauptrahmen zu lang ist, kann man sich halt in Relation zum Rad weniger bewegen, hauptsache man kann sich auf die Schenkel klopfen weil man 5cm höhere Stufen als sein Mitfahrer runterkommt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Mai 2014)

Der lange reach wird oder soll zumindest über die Vorbaulänge kompensiert werden. Reach um 20 mm verlängern, Vorbau von 60 auf 40 mm runter. Der Bewegungsfreiraum wird dadurch weder kleiner noch größer. Allerdings wächst der Radstand. Kann man mögen oder nicht.


----------



## Mojo25 (11. Mai 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Flach und lang ist eine sehr relative Sache.
> 
> Wenn wir aktuelle Geometrien eines Enduros nehmen, sagen wir mal 440 Kettenstrebe und 66° Lenkwinkel bei 650B ist eigentlich ja auch für ein Trailbike noch eine sehr humane Sache.



Also die Kettenstrebenlänge klingt gut, aber bei 66° LW sind wir wieder im Enduro-Bereich. Bei einem Propain Tyee ist der LW auch "nur" 0,5° flacher. Auf längeren Anstiegen fände ich 67° schon angenehmer. Wenn man sich längere Gabel reinbaut kommt man schon in Richtung 66°. Das sollte wohl flach genug sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. Mai 2014)

greyz schrieb:


> wenn man es nicht mit dem Reach übertreibt und vielleicht einen 50/60er Vorbau verbaut, ist das wohl kein Problem.
> Ich halte eher den Trend Richtung zum ultralangen Reach für bedenklich, das macht vielleicht auf einem race-enduro Sinn aber nicht auf einem verspielten Trailbike...



Ich sehe wir sind uns einig


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Mai 2014)

Mojo25 schrieb:


> Also die Kettenstrebenlänge klingt gut, aber bei 66° LW sind wir wieder im Enduro-Bereich. Bei einem Propain Tyee ist der LW auch "nur" 0,5° flacher. Auf längeren Anstiegen fände ich 67° schon angenehmer. Wenn man sich längere Gabel reinbaut kommt man schon in Richtung 66°. Das sollte wohl flach genug sein.


Da wäre dann wieder eine Lösung denkbar bei der man external/internal Cup Steuersätzen spielt. Serienmäßig wird internal verbaut, macht den LW steiler, wer es flacher will verbaut entweder eine etwas längere Gabel, oder eine externe untere Schale. Oder beides. 
Ok, macht in geringem Umfang das Tretlager höher, aber das dürfte nicht so ins Gewicht fallen.


----------



## Mojo25 (11. Mai 2014)

Jo, das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit.
Ich finde, wenn der LW zu flach ist, wird das Rad in langsamen Bergauf-Passagen kippelig, das macht dann nicht mehr so viel Spass


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre aktuell 66° und merke da bergauf irgendwie überhaupt nichts. 
Aber der Lenkwinkel ist nicht das große Thema. Es gibt ja gute Winkelsteuersätze. Dafür wäre halt ein geschlitztes Steuerrohr wie bei Intense fein.


----------



## beeer (11. Mai 2014)

warum sinken verkaufszahlen im 26" bereich?
-logische konsequenz wenn keine 26" bikes mehr angeboten werden

warum wählen kunden die 27,5" option?
-weil die medien sie auf die laufräder einstimmen

groß= träge= langweilig! 

------------------------------------------------------------
bin heilfroh noch ein agiles bike mit 26" laufrädern zu besitzen! hoffentlich hält der rahmen noch einige jahre durch!


----------



## Mojo25 (11. Mai 2014)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich fahre aktuell 66° und merke da bergauf irgendwie überhaupt nichts.
> Aber der Lenkwinkel ist nicht das große Thema. Es gibt ja gute Winkelsteuersätze. Dafür wäre halt ein geschlitztes Steuerrohr wie bei Intense fein.



Ist wohl auch Geschmackssache


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. Mai 2014)

Beeer schrieb:


> groß= träge= langweilig!



Wirklich nicht... ich kann Dir versprechen, dass jeder aus dem ICB 2.0 Team aus eigener Erfahrung und ehrlicher Überzeugung eine andere Meinung hat!


----------



## Der Kassenwart (11. Mai 2014)

es macht wieder spaß, die letzten seiten mitzulesen und -zudiskutieren. habt ihr schon mal ein paar vergleichswerte herangezogen?
yeti bspw ist für seine langen OR bekannt, der reach wächst dementsprechend mit. kettenstrebe 442, lenkwinkel 67,5°.
nicolai helius tb (in S): KS 426 mm, LW 67,5°
pyga one20: KS 428 mm, LW 68,5°
rocky mtn thunderbolt: KS 426 mm, LW 68,5°

ich hab zwar nur werte für diese 4 bikes, aber niemand scheint die lenkwinkelfrage so extrem zu interpretieren, auch sind die kettenstreben tendenziell kurz, ähnlich wie bei 26".


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. Mai 2014)

der Lenkwinkel wirkt sich extrem auf Nachlauf und Radstand aus... ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass bei diesen Bikes der relativ humane Lenkwinkel zu einer guten Balance beiträgt (wobei ich noch keines der Bikes gefahren bin... also nur eine Vermutung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Mai 2014)

Beim ICB 1.0 liegen wir (laut Zeichnungen...) ja bei 66° in der steilen Position. Von daher denke ich dass wir beim 2.0 irgendwo bei 67 oder 68 mit interner Schale gar nicht verkehrt liegen.
Wie war das mit den Gabeln? Ich meine die 29er haben einen anderen Vorlauf als die 26er, ist das bei den 650ern auch schon so? Sollte man bei der Wahl des Lenkwinkels definitv mit berücksichtigen!


----------



## beeer (11. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wirklich nicht... ich kann Dir versprechen, dass jeder aus dem ICB 2.0 Team aus eigener Erfahrung und ehrlicher Überzeugung eine andere Meinung hat!



bei fahrweisen  wie z.b. crosscountry macht 29" auch durchaus sinn, 

bei flowtrails im s0-s2 bereich kann 27,5 zoll wirklich vorteilhaft sein wenns drum geht einfach plump über alles drüberzubügeln.

aber:

wenn man hingegen  gerne verspielte technische passagen ausarbeitet die sich bis in den S4 bereich ausweiten, wo man ohne vorder/hinterradversetzen nicht mehr weiterkommt und man wirklich auf ein agiles wendiges bike angewiesen ist, nicht


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Mai 2014)

Tja und alle die etwas längere Beine habe kriegen mit einem kurzen Reach recht schnell Überschlagsgefühle, da braucht es kein besonderes Gefälle, gerade wenn man vorne eine absaufende Luftgabel drin hat.


----------



## ONE78 (11. Mai 2014)

Beeer schrieb:


> bei fahrweisen  wie z.b. crosscountry macht 29" auch durchaus sinn,
> 
> bei flowtrails im s0-s2 bereich kann 27,5 zoll wirklich vorteilhaft sein wenns drum geht einfach plump über alles drüberzubügeln.
> 
> ...



Warum sollte man mit 27,5 besser bügeln als mit 29zoll, bei gleichem federweg?


----------



## stylehead (11. Mai 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Habe nochmal in Ruhe den Artikel gelesen und wundere mich eigentlich, warum von vorn herein so viel vom Hersteller vorgegeben wird.
> 
> Was ist an dem Rad noch User-generiert und ICB 2.0, wenn ich schon vor der Diskussion weiß, wo sich das Rad in der Modellpalette des späteren Herstellers eingliedern soll ?
> Aussehen soll es dann wohl auch wie ein Alutech. Dann dürfen die User wohl noch ein bißchen über so Dinge wie Flaschenhalterbohrungen und genau Form der Umlenkhebel abstimmen.



jau...genau dieser gedankengang hat sich hier auch grad eingestellt...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. Mai 2014)

Einfach diesen Thread komplett lesen (bin darauf schon mehrmals eingegangen) oder mal einen Blick in die Historie des ICB 1.0 werfen... dann wird Dir auffallen, dass noch verdammt viel von den Usern zu generieren ist. Die Festlegung des Einsatzbereichs bzw. des Rahmenkonzepts ist ja keine wirkliche Arbeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Stone (11. Mai 2014)

Die Größe des Laufrads und den Einsatzbereich getrennt festzulegen,
finde ich irgendwie sehr eigen.


----------



## trailterror (11. Mai 2014)

Machen wir uns nix vor. Wendigkeit ist bei grösseren laufrädern technisch einfacher durch steilere LW zu erreichen als durch kurze  kettenstreben. Mich wundert demnach nicht, dass stefan für steilere LW wirbt, bei (wegen 27,5') längeren Kettenstreben 

Je grösser das laufrad, je steiler sind die LW zu beobachten um die radstände (wegen den längeren hinterbauten) in schacht zu halten.

Klar rechtfertigt man vorm kunden die steileren LW und die reduzierung der federwege, dass man bei grösseren rädern diese eigenschaften nicht brauchen tut....

Grosse laufräder bringen eben (neben kleinen vorteilen) auch nicht wegzudiskutierende probleme mit sich....


----------



## -N0bodY- (11. Mai 2014)

Also viel mehr als diese Laufrad-Diskusion oder irgendwelche Geo-Diskusionen würde mich ja, nach der jetzt getroffenen Entscheidung, interessieren an welches Hinterbau System der Stefan Stark da denkt. Auch wenn Er, meine Ich, schonmal geäußert hat das ihm ein klassichser Horst-Link Viergelenker am liebsten wäre. 
Ich bin ja immernoch dafür nen Modernen Eingelenker draus zu machen.  Robust, einfach gehalten schön steifer Hinterbau. Und wenn man dort noch Carbon einsetzen würde könnte man dort auch noch am wirksamsten Gewicht Sparen. just my 2 Cent  Geo kann man später immernoch diskutieren wenn man ne ordentliche Diskusions Grundlage hat.


----------



## SebT-Rex (11. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ach Bastl,
> 
> Du machst mir schon wieder das leben schwer
> 
> ...


Hör mal, Schluß mit fertigen Zeichnungen aus der Schublade ziehen, hier ist Einsatz und Kreativität gefragt. Also raus aus den Puschen, rein ins Vergnügen!


----------



## ONE78 (11. Mai 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Machen wir uns nix vor. Wendigkeit ist bei grösseren laufrädern technisch einfacher durch steilere LW zu erreichen als durch kurze  kettenstreben. Mich wundert demnach nicht, dass stefan für steilere LW wirbt, bei (wegen 27,5') längeren Kettenstreben
> 
> Je grösser das laufrad, je steiler sind die LW zu beobachten um die radstände (wegen den längeren hinterbauten) in schacht zu halten.
> 
> ...



Die lenkwinkel sind hauptsächlich steiler, weil man sonst utopische nachlaufwerte bekommt!

und die langen kettenstrebe hat stefan mit der Gewichtsverteilung begründet! 

Lesen hilft.


----------



## m2000 (11. Mai 2014)

Basti das heisst nicht Höhr mal, das tut hömma heissen


----------



## arghlol (11. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Dabei darfst Du aber die Radlastverteilung nicht übersehen... bei besonders aggressiven Geometrien mit kurzem Hinterbau, langem Reach und sehr flachem Lenkwinkel (z.B. ICB 1.0) muss man sehr aktiv "auf dem Vorderrad fahren", um ausreichend Druck vorne aufzubauen. Je länger das Rad nach vorne raus wird und kürzer nach hinten, desto mehr Radlast geht auf dem Vorderrad verloren...


Aber gerade dieses "aktiv auf dem Vorderrad"-fahren finde ich beim ICB 1.0 ziemlich toll. Zugegeben, es braucht etwas Gefälle dazu, aber dann kann man sich wegen der Länge ziemlich viel auf dem Rad bewegen.
Vor der nächsten Kurve Tempo raus, Gewicht etwas nach hinten. Direkt vor der Kurve Bremsen öffnen und Gewicht nach vorne und mit dem Schwung durch die Kurve ziehen. Das hinterlässt bei mir immer das Gefühl durch den Trail zu surfen.

Nachteil ist auf dem Sattel sitzend bekommt man leider tatsächlich nicht viel Druck aufs Vorderrad. Also man muss schon nach vorne mit dem Körper.

Wenn dieses Fahrverhalten ein Stück weit erhalten bleibt, fände ich das toll.

Und wegen des Drucks auf dem Vorderrad spielen ja immer drei Faktoren zusammen: Vorbaulänge, Gabeleinbaulänge und Offset der Gabel.
Wenn also sowieso eine kurze Gabel eingebaut wird, dann wirkt sich ein flacher Lenkwinkel auch nicht mehr sooo unendlich nachteilig aus ;-)


----------



## nuts (11. Mai 2014)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Die Größe des Laufrads und den Einsatzbereich getrennt festzulegen, finde ich irgendwie sehr eigen.



Wer macht das? Wir haben den Einsatzbereich vorgegeben und euch zwischen zwei für den Einsatzbereich geeigneten Laufradgrößen entscheiden lassen.

Ab nächster Woche sammeln wir Hinterbau-Kinematik-Federungs-Rahmenlayout-Ideen. Gedanken darf sich aber natürlich jeder ab sofort machen.


----------



## Ti-Max (11. Mai 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Tja und alle die etwas längere Beine habe kriegen mit einem kurzen Reach recht schnell Überschlagsgefühle, da braucht es kein besonderes Gefälle, gerade wenn man vorne eine absaufende Luftgabel drin hat.


 
Echt, ich nicht, SL 89, Reach 403, 1,84, aber ich fahre auch erst seit 25 Jahren 

Bei Geometrie ist immer viel Dichtung dabei, der Körper passt sich schon weitestgehend der Geo  und der Fahrsituation an, sollte er zumindest...


----------



## Akira (11. Mai 2014)

Kann man zur Ergebnispräsentation nicht einen neuen Artikel machen bzw. ankündigen. Einfach so den Artikel zu editieren und das Ergebnis anzuhängen ist doch doof. War grad zufall, dass ich das gesehen haben.

EDIT: zu spät gesehen, es gibt noch einen Übersichtsthread
aber trotzdem wurde nicht Bescheid gegeben, dass das Ergebnis feststeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsinger (11. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Dabei darfst Du aber die Radlastverteilung nicht übersehen... bei besonders aggressiven Geometrien mit kurzem Hinterbau, langem Reach und sehr flachem Lenkwinkel (z.B. ICB 1.0) muss man sehr aktiv "auf dem Vorderrad fahren", um ausreichend Druck vorne aufzubauen. Je länger das Rad nach vorne raus wird und kürzer nach hinten, desto mehr Radlast geht auf dem Vorderrad verloren...



Das habe ich heute gemerkt mit dem S IBC (reach 405) meiner freundin welches ich als ersatz für meine fanes hernehme wenn ich ein trailbike möchte: das rad ist mir eigentlich, im heutigen, modernen sinne zu kurz, trotzdem fahre ich sehr gerne damit und ich persönlich finde es passend. Kann mit einem 60 er Vorbau schönen Druck aufbauen vorne. Ich freu mich schon auf die Kinematik und geo Diskussionen. 

Wobei ich glaube alutech hätte besser dran getan, ein trailbike rauszubringen und uns im herstellerforum daran teilnehmen zu lassen, wie bei der fanes. 

Nach über 1000 posts beschleicht mich das dumpfe gefühl, hier reden zu viele leute mit, die keine ahnung haben.weniger provokativ, zu viele leute, die zu wenig bikes im vergleich gefahren sind, um wirklich objektiv, konstruktive Vorschläge einbringen können. 



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wirklich nicht... ich kann Dir versprechen, dass jeder aus dem ICB 2.0 Team aus eigener Erfahrung und ehrlicher Überzeugung eine andere Meinung hat!


Ich würde sogar wetten, die vier hätten sich für ihr traum-trailbike lieber 29" gewünscht...aus ihrer erfahrung heraus. Habe irgendwo gelesen die  tofane ist Jü erstes bike mit dem das bergauffahren spass macht. Wahrscheinlich weil es schnell ist. Und was muss ein trailbike sein in unseren regionen? Schnell, trotz wurzelteppich und wenig gefälle. 

Bin gespannt was draus wird....


----------



## tobsinger (12. Mai 2014)

greyz schrieb:


> wenn man es nicht mit dem Reach übertreibt und vielleicht einen 50/60er Vorbau verbaut, ist das wohl kein Problem.
> Ich halte eher den Trend Richtung zum ultralangen Reach für bedenklich, das macht vielleicht auf einem race-enduro Sinn aber nicht auf einem verspielten Trailbike.
> Wenn der Hauptrahmen zu lang ist, kann man sich halt in Relation zum Rad weniger bewegen, hauptsache man kann sich auf die Schenkel klopfen weil man 5cm höhere Stufen als sein Mitfahrer runterkommt.


 
Meine reden! Dabei komme ich die gleich stufe runter, weil mir das hochziehen des vorderrrades viel leichter fällt.


----------



## culoduro (12. Mai 2014)

Lenkwinkel:
ich finde für mich den idealen Allround Lenkwinkel beim 26" bei 66.5-67 Grad, nicht flacher! Flacher ist spürbar träger, und bringt ausser im wirklich (!) steilen mMn nicht so viel. Und auch ein halbes oder 1 Grad finde ich absolut spürbar bei einigermassen zeitnahem Vergleich.
Viel wichtiger finde ich da, dass die Gabel nicht durchrauscht an Stufen etc.!

Länge:
ich bin vor ein paar Wochen mal den oberen Teil vom Pregasina Trail komplett mit dem Grösse XS Cube Hardtail von meiner Holden gefahren.. Sie dafür auf dem Rune (Grösse L)   Das war super spassig und sehr wendig, und ich hab danach überlegt, mir doch wieder ein kleines Hardtail aufzubauen. 
Auch eine Geo wie die aktuelle Santa Cruz Solo Geo ohne einen Lenkwinkel von 66 Grad bei 650B finde ich daher ziemlich angebracht - die meisten blockern ja doch nicht im supersteilen ALpenterrain mit dem bike rum  - und dafür gäbe es ja auch das ICB 1.

Laufradgrösse:
27.5 passt, short travel (+/- 115mm) 29er wäre wahrscheinlich noch interessanter.

Und:
Ich fände es auch ok, wenn die Macher bei etwas, über das sie alle leidenschaftlich empfinden - UND WEIL SIE DIE ERFAHRUNG UND VISION HABEN - mal selbst entscheiden!
Also z.B. wenn Ihr 4 alle eigentlich am liebsten einen 29er bauen würdet!!


----------



## KainerM (12. Mai 2014)

Der entscheidende Faktor beim Lenkwinkel wär wohl eher mal das zu produzieren, was man vorher ausgemacht hat. Die Fertigungstoleranzen sind ja nicht gerade zu unterschätzen, was man so am ICB01 gesehen hat. Da gabs tlw. 2° Abweichung, da jetzt um halbe Grad zu feilschen macht wenig Sinn wenn der Hersteller krumme Sachen brutzelt. Ich hab da auch schon die Erfahrung gemacht, dass zwei eigentlich gleiche Bikes sich grob unterschiedlich gefahren sind - waren halt auch keine "Markenbikes".

An der Stelle möchte ich mal wieder erwähnen, lasst doch einfach Platz für Flaschenhalterbohrungen. Ich weiß, niemand will das Zeug... aber gerade bei so wenig Federweg sollte es möglich sein einen Halter im Rahmen unter zu bringen ohne die Geo zu versauen. Wer keinen FH will, der soll sich da von mir aus ein Bordwerkzeug dranschrauben. Ein "Trailbike" sollte fü mich auch für spontane Feierabend-Fahrten taugen; und die mach ich zumindest fast ausschließlich ohne Rucksack. Ein kleines Fläschli wär da manchmal schon ganz angenehm. Und wenn man eine größere Tour macht wärs ganz angenehm eventuell nicht auf einen Rucksack mit Werkzeug zu stürzen. Wobei - für das Werkzeug ließe sich eventuell auch eine saubere Lösung im Rahmen machen, eine Klappe in Ober/Unterrohr. Das wär mal innovativ, Ersatzschlauch, Minitool, Luftpumpe völlig clean verstaut. Das Zeug hat men nämlich nie dabei, wenn mans mal braucht.

mfg


----------



## GrazerTourer (12. Mai 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> An der Stelle möchte ich mal wieder erwähnen, lasst doch einfach Platz für Flaschenhalterbohrungen.



ja, ja, ja!!!


----------



## FloriLori (12. Mai 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> ja, ja, ja!!!


JA! Wer sie nicht braucht, nutzt sie nicht. Aber wie schon geschrieben gibt es viele sinnvolle Möglichkeiten die Bohrungen zu nutzen!


----------



## mpmarv (12. Mai 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> ja, ja, ja!!!


 
FH sollte bei einem Bike für den abendlichen Hausstreckensprint schon drin sein. Sicherlich würde man das Bike auch ohne kaufen, aber ich genieße es schon sehr, wenn man am HT einfach eine Pulle reinschubst, Schlüssel und Handy ins Trikot und los gehts. Die Idee mit den Bohrungen für anderweitige Verwendung finde ich auch genial. So hat man die Möglichkeit sich entweder den FH dranzubasteln, oder wenn man mal mit dem Rucksack länger unterwegs ist, kommt da eben Schlauch, Werkzeug etc. rein, was man dann nicht aufm Rücken schleppt!


----------



## Pintie (12. Mai 2014)

vielleicht die kack löcher einfach mal weglassen und zwei kabelbinder dazu legen....
Flaschenhalter kann man auch anders festmachen als mit den schrauben.

oder gebt eine stelle vor wo man sich die bohren darf. 

ich finds immer interessant wie viele hier die schrauben wollen, in real draußen im Wald sehe ich so gut wie nie jemand mit Flasche am bike.


----------



## SCM (12. Mai 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> An der Stelle möchte ich mal wieder erwähnen, lasst doch einfach Platz für Flaschenhalterbohrungen.



Darüber hätte ich gerne eine Abstimmung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloriLori (12. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> vielleicht die kack löcher einfach mal weglassen


ODer die Kack löcher einfach rein machen. Ich seh genug Leute im Wald mit Flaschenhalten und Flasche


----------



## Hrabnar (12. Mai 2014)

Diese 2 Gewindelöchlein tun jetzt tatsächlich niemandem weh, wenn sie drin sind kann man sie nutzen...muss nich 
Dafür...


----------



## Gefahradler (12. Mai 2014)

Wenn im Rahmendreieck kein Platz für einen Flaschenhalter ist, kaufe ich den Rahmen nicht. 2/3 aller Zeit fahre ich meine Hometrails und da möchte ich am Feierabend keinen Rucksack mitschleppen.


----------



## Pintie (12. Mai 2014)

Hrabnar schrieb:


> Diese 2 Gewindelöchlein tun jetzt tatsächlich niemandem weh, wenn sie drin sind kann man sie nutzen...muss nich
> Dafür...



also die an meinem Rahmen tun durchaus weh wenn man sein bike mal eine weile tragen musste.
mit Maden schrauben ist es jetzt besser, aber die Ösen merkt man trotzdem am nacken.

und Drecksammler sind das auch.

und meiner bescheidenen MEinung nach unnötig. Weil es wirklich auch andere Möglichkeiten gibt einen Flaschenhalter fest zu machen.
abgesehen davon das bei vielen Fullies einfach kaum noch stellen bleiben wo man eine Flasche vernüftig unter bekommt.

Aber diese Diskussion ist auch eine sinnlose. Gibt leute dafür und dagegen und man wird keinen Kompromiss finden.


----------



## FloriLori (12. Mai 2014)

Sinnvoller ist denke ich wirklich erstmal die Dämpferanlenkung auszuarbeiteun und ggf. hat sich das Problem dann von alleine gelöst.


----------



## GrazerTourer (12. Mai 2014)

Flohjob schrieb:


> Sinnvoller ist denke ich wirklich erstmal die Dämpferanlenkung auszuarbeiteun und ggf. hat sich das Problem dann von alleine gelöst.



Wenn man das Problem von der Seite lösen versucht, wird es aber ein Henne Ei Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (12. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> also die an meinem Rahmen tun durchaus weh *wenn man sein bike mal eine weile tragen musste.*
> mit Maden schrauben ist es jetzt besser, aber die Ösen merkt man trotzdem am nacken.
> 
> und Drecksammler sind das auch.
> ...



Waaaaaas du trägst dein Fahrrad?!  So was macht man doch nicht, macht doch gar kein Sinn!!! 

Im Ernst, jedes loch mehr im rahmen (mich stören auch die löcher für die Reverb Leitungen am ICB 1) macht ein schönes Finish einfach kaputt. 

Und bitte, für eine Stunde (i.was in der Größenordnung 300-500hm) braucht man doch nichts trinken?!
Naja macht ihr mal...


Mich würde echt mal interessieren wie viele leute hier tatsächliches Interesse an dem Bike haben. Jetzt nach dem die Industrie uns darauf getrimmt hat, mangelnde Fahrtechnik mit Federweg zu ersetzen und noch weniger Fahrtechnik mit Federweg und Geometrie zu ersetzen und total passiv auf dem bock zu stehen, wird es interessant zu sehen wie die leute mit so einem rad klar kommen.


----------



## hnx (12. Mai 2014)

Der wenige Federweg und das agile Fahrverhalten wird das Rad sicher auch für den XC-ler, der das Quentchen "mehr" möchte auch interessant machen. So ein Rad hat auf jeden Fall mehr do-it-all Potential als ein AM/Enduro, die einfach zu bergablastig geworden sind bzw. wenn Richtung Tour getrimmt dann zu wenig stabil waren.


----------



## kordesh (12. Mai 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Der wenige Federweg und das agile Fahrverhalten wird das Rad sicher auch für den XC-ler, der das Quentchen "mehr" möchte auch interessant machen. So ein Rad hat auf jeden Fall mehr do-it-all Potential als ein AM/Enduro, die einfach zu bergablastig geworden sind bzw. wenn Richtung Tour getrimmt dann zu wenig stabil waren.



Genau so sieht es aus! Aber nicht nur für XCler, die etwas mehr wollen, ist das Konzept interessant. Auch für den Ottonormalfahrer wie mich, der absolut null Kenne von den den Auswirkungen von längerem Reach, geänderter Raderhebungskurve, flacherem Lenkwinkel oder sonst was hat, sondern der gerne lange Touren fährt und die Trails nicht scheut, klingt das Konzept sehr interessant! Man wünscht sich zwischendurch mehr Federweg, dieses soll aber nicht zu Lasten der Tourentauglichkeit gehen - Et voila: IBC 2.0


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Mai 2014)

Flaschenhalter? Meinetwegen. 
Wenn NACH der Kinematikentscheidung dafür noch Platz IM Rahmen ist. Unten drunter ist fürn Arsch, bin ganz froh dass die Hasifischaufkleber die sauber abdecken.
Und wenn keine dran sind? Dann hab ich die Flasche in der Seitentasche am Rucksack den ich eh immer mitschleppe. Denn ohne Werkzeug und Ersatzschlauch los, um dann wegen Kleinkram (wie gestern Kettenklemmer) 15km nach Hause schieben? Nee, lass mal. Da hab ich lieber den Deuter Attack auf dem Buckel. Da brauch ich mir auch keinen Kopp machen das Werkzeug drin zu haben.
Trinkblase nehm ich nur wenn den halben Tag unterwegs bin oder es richtig heiß ist.


----------



## pefro (12. Mai 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> An der Stelle möchte ich mal wieder erwähnen, lasst doch einfach Platz für Flaschenhalterbohrungen. Ich weiß, niemand will das Zeug... aber gerade bei so wenig Federweg sollte es möglich sein einen Halter im Rahmen unter zu bringen ohne die Geo zu versauen. Wer keinen FH will, der soll sich da von mir aus ein Bordwerkzeug dranschrauben. Ein "Trailbike" sollte fü mich auch für spontane Feierabend-Fahrten taugen; und die mach ich zumindest fast ausschließlich ohne Rucksack. Ein kleines Fläschli wär da manchmal schon ganz angenehm. Und wenn man eine größere Tour macht wärs ganz angenehm eventuell nicht auf einen Rucksack mit Werkzeug zu stürzen. Wobei - für das Werkzeug ließe sich eventuell auch eine saubere Lösung im Rahmen machen, eine Klappe in Ober/Unterrohr. Das wär mal innovativ, Ersatzschlauch, Minitool, Luftpumpe völlig clean verstaut. Das Zeug hat men nämlich nie dabei, wenn mans mal braucht.
> 
> mfg



Sehe ich genauso. Bei anderen Bike Kategorien mag das nicht so wichtig sein, aber wenn das Bike hier wirklich dem Gedanken des "one for all" folgen soll, dann ist ein Flaschenhalter für mich absolut richtig und sinnvoll.

Die Sache mit der Werkzeugklappe fände ich auch extrem cool. Aber keine Ahnung, wie und ob sich sowas realisieren lässt -> habe ich so noch nie gesehen.


----------



## kettenteufel (12. Mai 2014)

eine Flaschenhalter mit einer 750ml Flache sollte an den größeren Rahmen auf jeden Fall untergebracht werden können, also ganz klar Flanschenhaltergewinde. Die sollten echt keinen Stören.


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. Mai 2014)

kordesh schrieb:


> Genau so sieht es aus! Aber nicht nur für XCler, die etwas mehr wollen, ist das Konzept interessant. Auch für den Ottonormalfahrer wie mich, der absolut null Kenne von den den Auswirkungen von längerem Reach, geänderter Raderhebungskurve, flacherem Lenkwinkel oder sonst was hat, sondern der gerne lange Touren fährt und die Trails nicht scheut, klingt das Konzept sehr interessant! Man wünscht sich zwischendurch mehr Federweg, dieses soll aber nicht zu Lasten der Tourentauglichkeit gehen - Et voila: IBC 2.0


 genau so ist es gedacht! Dem versierten Abfahrer ein Spielzeug für die kleine Runde zwischendurch und dem Tourer/ Marathoni ein Werkzeug für alle Fälle an die Hand geben, das ist Sinn und Zweck dieses Konzepts. Sehe da immr meinen Vater, der mich mit Ende 50 bergauf locker an die Wand fährt, aber bergab mit seinem 71° Lenkwinkel Carbonfully gnadenlos ins rudern kommt (wobei er alles fährt). Wenn wir beide auf dem Konzept ICB2.0 sitzen würden, hätten wir vermutlich ein ziemlich gute Zeit und ne Menge mehr Spaß, ich bergauf er bergab!


----------



## kettenteufel (12. Mai 2014)

So eine Werkzeugklappe ist an einem Alurahnmen meiner Meinung sehr zu realisieren...das ganze muss Wasser dicht sein und das Werkzeug darf nicht wild im Rahmen rumfliegen...würde glaube ich nur gehen wenn man eine Artdose in den Rahmen interriert...aber dass würde mir zu schwer werden


----------



## Der Kassenwart (12. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> vielleicht die kack löcher einfach mal weglassen und zwei kabelbinder dazu legen....


kabelbinder fürn flaschenhalter. das nenn ich mal ne cleane lösung 

ich weiß ja nicht, wie manche ihr bike schultern, aber die schrauben für die flaschenhalter od der FH selbst haben mich nie gestört. ätzender sind da schon kantige rohre oder blöd verlegte züge/leitungen.


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> genau so ist es gedacht! Dem versierten Abfahrer ein Spielzeug für die kleine Runde zwischendurch und dem Tourer/ Marathoni ein Werkzeug für alle Fälle an die Hand geben, das ist Sinn und Zweck dieses Konzepts. Sehe da immr meinen Vater, der mich mit Ende 50 bergauf locker an die Wand fährt, aber bergab mit seinem 71° Lenkwinkel Carbonfully gnadenlos ins rudern kommt (wobei er alles fährt). Wenn wir beide auf dem Konzept ICB2.0 sitzen würden, hätten wir vermutlich ein ziemlich gute Zeit und ne Menge mehr Spaß, ich bergauf er bergab!


 
Und mit einem flacheren Lenkwinkel hätte er die Probleme bergab nicht? Träum weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Mai 2014)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> kabelbinder fürn flaschenhalter. das nenn ich mal ne cleane lösung
> 
> ich weiß ja nicht, wie manche ihr bike schultern, aber die schrauben für die flaschenhalter od der FH selbst haben mich nie gestört. ätzender sind da schon kantige rohre oder blöd verlegte züge/leitungen.


Er bezog sich auf die Bohrungen am ICB 1.0. Weil im Rahmen kein Platz war hat Stefan die nach Dauernörgelei dass da Bohrungen ran müssen unter das Rohr gepackt und  das ist Mist.


----------



## Pintie (12. Mai 2014)

wenn dir Kabelbinder nicht passen - dann kleb ihn halt fest...



kettenteufel schrieb:


> Die sollten echt keinen Stören.


doch mich: technisch weil Schwächung und schwerer, dreck sammler, dreck der in Rahmen kommt, optisch, und je nach position (und da bleibt bei vielen Rahmen nur das unterrohr) beim Tragen usw....

wer bei der LR größe für Toleranz geschrien hat sollte das dann hier auch sein...

Wegen mir eine Abstimmung... sonst ist das hier eine Android apple Diskussion ohne Ergebnis


----------



## mpmarv (12. Mai 2014)

Hier wird sich über endlos haltende Lager, ausgfallene Geometrien und Hinterbauten ausdiskutiert, das ganze zum Discountpreis von unter 1300€, aber ein Flaschenhalter soll nicht möglich sein? Bitte...

Es gibt wohl nichts Selbstverständlicheres an einem Trailbike, selbst Trigger, Camber, Skeen, Nerve und Co. haben alle einen. Es muss ja keine 1,5l Flasche reinpassen. Ich kenne keinen Rahmen, der an den Bohrungen gebrchen ist. Und ich kenne auch niemanden, der sein Rad Kilometer lang den Berg hochträgt. Wen es beim tragen stört, macht halt Tape drum!


----------



## Pintie (12. Mai 2014)

millionen Fliegen essen sch... sch... muss gut sein...

und seit wann hat das was mit dem Preis zu tun?

bin aus dem Thema raus...


----------



## powderJO (12. Mai 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> Wobei ich glaube alutech hätte besser dran getan, ein trailbike rauszubringen und uns im herstellerforum daran teilnehmen zu lassen, wie bei der fanes.
> 
> Nach über 1000 posts beschleicht mich das dumpfe gefühl, hier reden zu viele leute mit, die keine ahnung haben.weniger provokativ, zu viele leute, die zu wenig bikes im vergleich gefahren sind, um wirklich objektiv, konstruktive Vorschläge einbringen können



nach posts wie deinem beschleicht mich das gefühl, dass die leute die von sich behaupten leute mit mit ahnung zu sein, vornehmlich marketingopfer sind. oder weniger provokativ: erklär doch mal, warum man mit der fanes weniger trails fahren kann als mit einem einem ibc 1.0, einem hardtail, oder sonst irgendeinem mountainbike? mehr unsinn als im begriff "trailbike" findet sich echt selten ...




tobsinger schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar wetten, die vier hätten sich für ihr traum-trailbike lieber 29" gewünscht...



da gebe ich dir recht. denn jeder, der z.b. schon mal ein bike wie z.b. das spectral 29 gefahren ist und nicht unter 1,75 gross ist wird für den gedachten einsatzbereich einen 29er zumindest ernsthjaft in die überlegungen einbeziehen müssen. 

außerdem werden auch die alutech-jungs wissen, dass es in wahrheit für 27,5'' keine echte begründung gibt - sondern die dinger schlicht aus angst geboren wurden und es daher logisch gewesen wäre, die 26er um 29er zu ergänzen ... zugeben werden sie es natürlich auch nicht ...


----------



## Speziazlizt (12. Mai 2014)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Hier wird sich über endlos haltende Lager [...]



Welche aber zu den sogenannten Pfennigartikeln gehören


----------



## KainerM (12. Mai 2014)

Unterm Rahmen ist auch doof, wer will schon seine Flasche ausm Matsch ziehn müssen. Deswegen sach ich doch - *IM *Rahmen, *WENN *es die Geometrie zulässt. Da drinnen sollte es echt nur Pedanten stören - beim Tragen tuts net weg, Platz solls net wegnehmen, kosten tun zwei so Inserts auch "nix", und gegen den Dreck könnte man bspw. Silikonstopfen beilegen, die die Löcher bei Nichtgebrauch verschließen, am besten farblich abgestimmt.

Umfrage zum Flaschenhalter hat der Stefan ja schon mal erwähnt - das ging daneben, viele haben sich da nicht gefunden. Aber wenn mans sauber lösen kann, dann würde ich es schon begrüßen - unter den Rahmenbedingungen die ich oben geschrieben habe. Ich versteh schon, dass kaum jemand die Geo für einen FH versauen möchte - aber wenn es sich vereinbaren lässt, warum nicht. Ich würds auf jeden Fall eher niedrig von der Prio reihen, aber nicht ganz auslassen.

Was eine Werkzeugklappe angeht, da sollte man sich Gedanken machen wenn es eine Rahmenform gibt und ein paar Leute Interesse an sowas bekunden. Eventuell auch einfach ein abnehmbares Verkleidungsteil hinter der Headtube.

mfg


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Mai 2014)

Beim 2.0 sehe ich durchaus Möglichkeiten ne gute Kinematik und Flaschenhalter unter einen Hut zu bringen. Beim 1.0 hat sich halt der auf dem Unterrohr abgestütze Dämpfer als beste Variante erwiesen (und das ist auch bei einigen andern Bikes in dem Federwegsbereich so gelöst worden) weshalb keine Luft für einen Flaschenhalter ist. Bei weniger Federweg kann das evtl. wieder anders sein. Allerdings kann ich mich dunkel erinnern das Stefan stehende Dämpfer nicht unbedingt für Optimal hält 
Aber ein schwimmender Dämpfer könnte ggf. gut gehen und Platz schaffen.

Aber dieses dauernde "ichwillaberdassunddashabenundwennnichtdannbinichhierrausundwälzmichheulendaufdemBoden" geht mir langsam echt auf die Nerven. Weil es absolut unkonstruktiv ist.


----------



## hnx (12. Mai 2014)

Wenn kein Flaschenhalter mit Gewindebohrungen kommt, dann sollte man sich zumindest überlegen, ob man nicht eine Art Führung/Schutz des Rahmens verbaut um Kabelbinder kratzerfrei verwenden zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (12. Mai 2014)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Und mit einem flacheren Lenkwinkel hätte er die Probleme bergab nicht? Träum weiter...


 Netten Ton den du drauf hast, aber danke der Nachfrage! Ich denke schon, dass er sich mit einem Rad mit etwas abfahrtsorientierter Geo wohler fühlen würde und eine Geo durchaus in der Lage ist, bestimmte Fahrsituationen positiv zu beeinflussen. Ansonsten würden wir ja keine Funktionsmuster in unterschiedlichen Geometrien bauen, testen und uns am Ende für eine Variante entscheiden.


----------



## KainerM (12. Mai 2014)

Kann ja auch bei liegenden Dämpfern funktionieren. Für ein "Trailbike" sollten wir uns Gedanken machen, ob da ein Piggy-Dämpfer rein muss, wie lang der sein soll, etc. Gerade beim angepeilten niedrigen Gewicht - der Monarch Plus ausm ICB bringt immerhin 400g mit den Buchsen auf die Waage, einen guten Dämpfer ohne Piggy in 190mm könnte man auch unter 250g bringen (Und ich weiß genau, das "gewisse Herren" da jetzt heulen werden, aber für ein 130er Trailbike braucht es echt nicht unbedingt einen Downhilldämpfer in 222. Ein 190er Dämpfer würde auf ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von ca. 2,6 kommen, das ist ziemlich optimal).

Und Kabelbinder fürn Flaschenhalter... Da können wir Zugführungen auch gleich weglassen, geht ja auch mit Kabelbindern. Und muss auch nix halten. Reverb Stealth Löcher? Weg mit dem Scheiß, kann man genau so gut auch mit Kabelbindern außen dran legen.
Dann doch lieber 1-2 Löcher mehr als stupiden Minimalismus.

mfg


----------



## kettenteufel (12. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> wenn dir Kabelbinder nicht passen - dann kleb ihn halt fest...
> 
> 
> doch mich: technisch weil Schwächung und schwerer, dreck sammler, dreck der in Rahmen kommt, optisch, und je nach position (und da bleibt bei vielen Rahmen nur das unterrohr) beim Tragen usw....


 
so ein Schwachsinn...die zehn Gramm sind bei diesem Bike wohl egal...und wirklich geschwächt wird da nix, weil diese Stelle nicht so hoch belastet ist wie andere

wenn du die löcher mit Fügenmasse füllst kommt da gar kein Dreck rein


----------



## Mojo25 (12. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> genau so ist es gedacht! Dem versierten Abfahrer ein Spielzeug für die kleine Runde zwischendurch und dem Tourer/ Marathoni ein Werkzeug für alle Fälle an die Hand geben, das ist Sinn und Zweck dieses Konzepts. Sehe da immr meinen Vater, der mich mit Ende 50 bergauf locker an die Wand fährt, aber bergab mit seinem 71° Lenkwinkel Carbonfully gnadenlos ins rudern kommt (wobei er alles fährt). Wenn wir beide auf dem Konzept ICB2.0 sitzen würden, hätten wir vermutlich ein ziemlich gute Zeit und ne Menge mehr Spaß, ich bergauf er bergab!



Genau das wünsche ich mir auch von dem Bike! Ich habe zwar die "Befürchtung", dass ich mein geliebtes Hardtail dann auf Dauer kaum noch nutze, aber was ist schlecht daran, dass man ein Bike für Feierabendrunde, Alpencross und Trail-Party hat? Für den Bikepark wäre dann vielleicht nochmal was dickes notwendig... Gibt's bei Alutech eigentlich Mengenrabatt?


----------



## Pintie (12. Mai 2014)

seit wann ist der monarch+ ein "Downhilldämpfer" 
wenn über haupt ist das ein "endurodämpfer " 
im Umkehrschluss ist dann der kleine monarch ein "trailbikedämpfer" ? 

Im Ernst... könnte mir auch gut Vorstellen das man bei so einem Bike keinen Piggypack braucht. 
vom gewicht gibt sich bei gleichem dämpfer eine Längere Version aber nicht viel. 

und bei mehr Hub ist die Dämpferabstimmung einfach leichter.

Persönlich würde mir ein beidseitig angelenketer "floating" Monarch gut gefallen.


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. Mai 2014)

powderJO schrieb:


> außerdem werden auch die alutech-jungs wissen, dass es in wahrheit für 27,5'' keine echte begründung gibt - sondern die dinger schlicht aus angst geboren wurden und es daher logisch gewesen wäre, die 26er um 29er zu ergänzen ... zugeben werden sie es natürlich auch nicht ...


Das stimmt so nicht: Ich fahre sowohl in Fanes als auch Sennes 27,5" und das freiwillig. Ich habe damals mit Carver das erste 27,5" Musterbike überhaupt in Deutschland gebaut und war auch da schon von den Laufrädern angetan. Das war lange, bevor 650b überhaupt gepusht wurde! Mittlerweile fahre ich ausschließlich 27,5 und 29", mir gefällt, der gefühlt, größere Grenzbereich und auch das Überrollverhalten empfinde ich als harmonischer. Hier auf meinen Hometrails wo es eher flach ud wurzelig zugeht, aber auch in den richtigen Bergen, wo ich mir im verblockten Geläuf mittlerweile mehr zutraue als vorher auf 26". Ich sage nicht, dass 27,5" in dieser oder jener Hinsicht einen himmelweiten Unterschied macht, aber ich fühle mich wohler und bin dadurch souveräner unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Persönlich würde mir ein beidseitig angelenketer "floating" Monarch gut gefallen.


Sach ich ja. Dann würde vermutlich auch keiner Gefahr laufen zu verdursten bzw durch Rückenüberhitzung umzufallen.


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Netten Ton den du drauf hast, aber danke der Nachfrage! Ich denke schon, dass er sich mit einem Rad mit etwas abfahrtsorientierter Geo wohler fühlen würde und eine Geo durchaus in der Lage ist, bestimmte Fahrsituationen positiv zu beeinflussen. Ansonsten würden wir ja keine Funktionsmuster in unterschiedlichen Geometrien bauen, testen und uns am Ende für eine Variante entscheiden.


 
Das lustige Gesicht am Ende meiner Ausführungen und dessen Bedeutung ist Dir aber geläufig, oder ? Zum Thema: Auch wenn viele meinen, die Geo ist das Wichtigste, damit man vernünftig fahren kann, die muß ich leider enttäuschen. Sie ist die Grundlage, ja, nicht mehr, nicht weniger, aber sie verbessert eher nicht das Fahrvermögen eines Einzelnen, auch wenn man noch so fest dran glaubt 

Methodisch sicher abgeleitete Beweise akzeptiere ich natürlich gerne...


----------



## H.B.O (12. Mai 2014)

Irgendwie gefällt mir das weniger als beim ICB Nr.1: Damals war es offener, und die Festlegung des Einsatzzweckes durch die community hat dazu geführt, dass es irgendwie mutiger rüber kam. Jetzt reden wir über ein 27 zoll rad ohne Flaschenhalter (wt..feierabendrunde mit rucksack und nassem rücken ne lass ma), mit 11 fach -wie aufregend - gähn. reach ja nicht zu lang der körper passt sich an -auch an ein einrad. ein eingeleker bitte weil bei dem federweg ist egal wies bremst. wenn das spannendste die lager sind läuft was nicht optimal.

andererseits will alutech bikes verkaufen-nachvollziehbar und das geht mit 27 zoll wohl auch am besten. wenn man die masse fragt wird sich ein bike eben schwer von dieser abheben. Schön ist dass es die  Nische die mir vorschwebte (Stefan Stark offenbar ebenso)  tatsächlich gibt, irgendwer bauts schon.

@Ti-Max: tatsächlich gibt es nichts wichtigeres als die geometrie. man darf nicht erwarten dass das bike einen zum gott macht, aber manche geometrien erlauben es eben die eigenen grenzen besser auszuloten als andere. 120 mm race 29er vs 120mm all mountain 29er-bergab das sind welten


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Mai 2014)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Das lustige Gesicht am Ende meiner Ausführungen und dessen Bedeutung ist Dir aber geläufig, oder ? Zum Thema: Auch wenn viele meinen, die Geo ist das Wichtigste, damit man vernünftig fahren kann, die muß ich leider enttäuschen. Sie ist die Grundlage, ja, nicht mehr, nicht weniger, aber sie verbessert eher nicht das Fahrvermögen eines Einzelnen, auch wenn man noch so fest dran glaubt
> 
> Methodisch sicher abgeleitete Beweise akzeptiere ich natürlich gerne...



Die Geo kann aber deutlich helfen Sicherheit zu vermitteln die viele Fahrer brauchen um sich fahrerisch weiter entwickeln zu können. Eine eher abfahrtsorientierte Geo macht keinen automatisch zum guten Fahrer, hilft aber auf dem Weg dahin sicher mehr als ein auf CC getrimmtes Bike.



H.B.O schrieb:


> Irgendwie gefällt mir das weniger als beim ICB Nr.1: Damals war es offener, und die Festlegung des Einsatzzweckes durch die community hat dazu geführt, dass es irgendwie mutiger rüber kam. Jetzt reden wir über ein 27 zoll rad ohne Flaschenhalter (wt..feierabendrunde mit rucksack und nassem rücken ne lass ma), mit 11 fach -wie aufregend - gähn. reach ja nicht zu lang der körper passt sich an -auch an ein einrad. ein eingeleker bitte weil bei dem federweg ist egal wies bremst. wenn das spannendste die lager sind läuft was nicht optimal.
> 
> andererseits will alutech bikes verkaufen-nachvollziehbar und das geht mit 27 zoll wohl auch am besten. wenn man die masse fragt wird sich ein bike eben schwer von dieser abheben. Schön ist dass es die  Nische die mir vorschwebte (Stefan Stark offenbar ebenso)  tatsächlich gibt, irgendwer bauts schon.



Nu wart doch mal die themenspezifischen Diskussionen ab. Im Moment ist das hier alles Brainstormich und sich die Köppe über alles und nix einhauen. Als nächstes wird die Kinematik besprochen. Das war letztes Mal schon eine der interessantesten Runden, wird es dieses Mal sicher auch. Ich denke/hoffe es gibt reichlich unterschiedliche Konzepte die diskutiert werdne müssen.
Macht es dem Stark nicht zu leicht, werft mal ordentlich Vorschläge in den RIng!


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Mai 2014)

@H.B.O. Bin ich bei Dir, aber manche erwarten einfach die Erlösung durch eine moderne Geo... Ich eben nicht, oder nicht mehr 

Um ein CC-Bike geht es hier ja auch nicht, zumal die meisten hier wahrscheinlich noch nie CC-Bikes mit 71 Grad Lenkwinkel jemals gefahren sind. So schlimm ist das übrigens gar nicht, nur halt nicht mehr Standard im AM/Enduro Segment, was ja auch für den Einsatzzweck i.O. ist.

Mein Geo-Vorschlag widerhole ich gerne: Santa Cruz 5010. Gibt es ja einen Videobeweis für, daß die taugt  Und man kann länger über wesentliche Themen diskutieren, Flaschenhalter, Anlötteile, etc.


----------



## Mojo25 (12. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Die Geo kann aber deutlich helfen Sicherheit zu vermitteln die viele Fahrer brauchen um sich fahrerisch weiter entwickeln zu können. Eine eher abfahrtsorientierte Geo macht nich keinen automatisch zum guten Fahrer, hilft aber auf dem Weg dahin sicher mehr als ein auf CC getrimmtes Bike.



Absolut! Es geht ja beim weiterentwickeln des fahrerischen Könnens nicht darum, dass man schon alles kann. Dann kann man auch mit dem Rennrad durch den Wald pflügen. Sondern es geht darum, dass man sich Stück für Stück mehr zutraut und dabei dann mehr Sicherheit  gewinnt. Da spielen in erster Linie psychologische Aspekte eine Rolle und da ist Vertrauen in das Bike und eben auch die Geometrie ein ganz entscheidender Vorteil. Wenn ich auf meinem CC-Hardtail mit 71° und 110mm Vorbau sitze, dann baller ich nicht steile Treppen oder hohe Drops runter und heize durch Steinfelder. Wenn ich auf meinem Fully mit 67° und 70mm sitze, dann ja. Ich vertraue dem Bike einfach mehr in Grenzsituationen und weiß, dass (physikalisch bedingt) die Überschlagswahrscheinlichkeit nach vorne geringer ist.
Stumpf gesagt: das Bike hat mehr Reserven und ich weiß das. Und so fahre ich auch.


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. Mai 2014)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Das lustige Gesicht am Ende meiner Ausführungen und dessen Bedeutung ist Dir aber geläufig, oder ? Zum Thema: Auch wenn viele meinen, die Geo ist das Wichtigste, damit man vernünftig fahren kann, die muß ich leider enttäuschen. Sie ist die Grundlage, ja, nicht mehr, nicht weniger, aber sie verbessert eher nicht das Fahrvermögen eines Einzelnen, auch wenn man noch so fest dran glaubt
> 
> Methodisch sicher abgeleitete Beweise akzeptiere ich natürlich gerne...


 Lustige Gesichter können einen ernst gemeinten Inhalt leider nicht vertuschen... Sei' s drum, ich sehe diesen Punkt etwas anders: Natürlich ist eine geschulte und gut ausgeführte Fahrtechnik das A und O, aber dennoch hat die Geo maßgeblich Einfluß darauf, wie weit die persönliche Komfortzone auf einem Bike reicht, Und das man Können und Talent wohl am ehesten in der Komfortzone abruft, ist wohl unstrittig.
Zwei Beispiele: Die Fanes ist bergab ein kleiner Downhiller, wäre sie bei ihrem Erscheinen so erfolgreich geworden, wenn sie nicht durch den steilen Sitzwinkel auch bergauf gut zu gebrauchen wäre?
Als wir die Tofane entwickelt haben, hatten wir auch drei verschieden Geometrien im Test: ein Bike mit steilem Lenkwinkel und kurzen Kettenstreben (damals war das Specialized der einzige Vertreter am Markt und hat diese Geo als Benchmark gesetzt), ein Bike mit flachem Lenkwinkel und langem Hinterbau und ein Bike genau in der Mitte. Wie so oft war Latsch unser Testgebiet, folgende Passage dürften einige Leute kennen: Einstieg in den Sonnenhang oberhalb vom letzten Parkplatz, erst ein lustiger flacher Trail und im letzten Drittel sehr verblockt: obwohl ich diesen Trail sehr gut kenne, hatte ich mit dem steilen Lenkwinkel ein permantes Überschlagsgefühl und stand deshal brutal hinten im Rad. Null Spaß und als ich unten war, war der Oberschenkel zu. Selber Trail, flache Geo: Schön mittig über dem Rad, Bremse offen, so wie von Fanes und Co gewohnt. Am Ende ist es die Geo in der Mitte geworden, da der flache Lenkwinkel und der lange Hinterbau auf gemäßigten Trails keinen Spaß gemacht haben, aber der Unterschied in der Geo ist brutal spürbar.
Und genau hier liegt der grund, warum wir dieses konzept verfolgen wollen: In dem man zwei Konzpete miteinander kombiniert (Enduro/Marathon) kann man zwei unterschiedlichen Bikern in unterschiedlichen Bereichen eine breitere Komfortzone anbieten, ohne dass sie auf bewährtes und gewohntes verzichten müssten.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (12. Mai 2014)

Klappe im Rahmen für Werkzeug? Flaschenhalter lebenswichtig für ein Trailbike, statt erstmal eine plausible Federungsvariante abzuwarten? Irgendwie entferne ich mich gedanklich immer weiter von manchen Mitschreibern hier...


----------



## Pintie (12. Mai 2014)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Klappe im Rahmen für Werkzeug? Flaschenhalter lebenswichtig für ein Trailbike, statt erstmal eine plausible Federungsvariante abzuwarten? Irgendwie entferne ich mich gedanklich immer weiter von manchen Mitschreibern hier...


geht mir auch so...
vor allem versteh ich noch nicht wo wir dann die Akkus für den Antrieb unterbringen.


----------



## Mojo25 (12. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> geht mir auch so...
> vor allem versteh ich noch nicht wo wir dann die Akkus für den Antrieb unterbringen.



Vergiss die Solarzellen nicht! Die werden hinten am Gepäckträger auf einer Stange montiert, damit sie immer schön viel Sonne einfangen. Es muss dann auch eine Teleskop-Variante geben, die man ca 10m hoch ausfahren kann, falls man in einem Wald mit dichtem Laubdach ist. 

Nein, Spass bei Seite. Die Geschichte mit dem Flaschenhalter sollte man nur bei der Festlegung der Kinematik und der Konstruktion der Dämpferanlenkung berücksichtigen. Damit würden ein paar Varianten schon von vorne herein unter den Tisch fallen. Ich denke, es macht Sinn, da vorher mal eine Meinung der User einzuholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (12. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Lustige Gesichter können einen ernst gemeinten Inhalt leider nicht vertuschen... Sei' s drum, ich sehe diesen Punkt etwas anders: Natürlich ist eine geschulte und gut ausgeführte Fahrtechnik das A und O, aber dennoch hat die Geo maßgeblich Einfluß darauf, wie weit die persönliche Komfortzone auf einem Bike reicht, Und das man Können und Talent wohl am ehesten in der Komfortzone abruft, ist wohl unstrittig.
> Zwei Beispiele: Die Fanes ist bergab ein kleiner Downhiller, wäre sie bei ihrem Erscheinen so erfolgreich geworden, wenn sie nicht durch den steilen Sitzwinkel auch bergauf gut zu gebrauchen wäre?
> Als wir die Tofane entwickelt haben, hatten wir auch drei verschieden Geometrien im Test: ein Bike mit steilem Lenkwinkel und kurzen Kettenstreben (damals war das Specialized der einzige Vertreter am Markt und hat diese Geo als Benchmark gesetzt), ein Bike mit flachem Lenkwinkel und langem Hinterbau und ein Bike genau in der Mitte. Wie so oft war Latsch unser Testgebiet, folgende Passage dürften einige Leute kennen: Einstieg in den Sonnenhang oberhalb vom letzten Parkplatz, erst ein lustiger flacher Trail und im letzten Drittel sehr verblockt: obwohl ich diesen Trail sehr gut kenne, hatte ich mit dem steilen Lenkwinkel ein permantes Überschlagsgefühl und stand deshal brutal hinten im Rad. Null Spaß und als ich unten war, war der Oberschenkel zu. Selber Trail, flache Geo: Schön mittig über dem Rad, Bremse offen, so wie von Fanes und Co gewohnt. Am Ende ist es die Geo in der Mitte geworden, da der flache Lenkwinkel und der lange Hinterbau auf gemäßigten Trails keinen Spaß gemacht haben, aber der Unterschied in der Geo ist brutal spürbar.
> Und genau hier liegt der grund, warum wir dieses konzept verfolgen wollen: In dem man zwei Konzpete miteinander kombiniert (Enduro/Marathon) kann man zwei unterschiedlichen Bikern in unterschiedlichen Bereichen eine breitere Komfortzone anbieten, ohne dass sie auf bewährtes und gewohntes verzichten müssten.


 
Eine Sichtweise, andere Sichtweise bei den Amis: Da wurde das Pivot Mach6 das most versatile Bike unter Testbedingungen diverser User. Bei der Geo würden Einige hier das Radfahren wohl aufgeben, aber irgendwie scheint die ja doch zu funktionieren...

Aber ich bleibe dabei: Bei Eurer Definition des Bikes, kann die Geo keinen LW von 65 Grad haben und keinen Radstand in Richtung 1200 bei Medium oder Large. Wenn es doch so sein sollte, dann gehe man wieder über Los


----------



## Mojo25 (12. Mai 2014)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Eine Sichtweise, andere Sichtweise bei den Amis: Da wurde das Pivot Mach6 das most versatile Bike unter Testbedingungen diverser User. Bei der Geo würden Einige hier das Radfahren wohl aufgeben, aber irgendwie scheint die ja doch zu funktionieren...



Aber wir sind hier nicht in Amerika...


----------



## H.B.O (12. Mai 2014)

vor 2 jahren hätte ich noch genauso reagiert wie merlin, zumindest hier gibt es aber nichts besseres als nach der arbeit komplett nackt- also ohne rucksack über die trails zu blasen. und dafür nehm ich ein trailbike.

Sorry für die bilder


----------



## GrazerTourer (12. Mai 2014)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Klappe im Rahmen für Werkzeug? Flaschenhalter lebenswichtig für ein Trailbike, statt erstmal eine plausible Federungsvariante abzuwarten? Irgendwie entferne ich mich gedanklich immer weiter von manchen Mitschreibern hier...



Warum?! Das Eine hat mit dem Anderen ja nix zu tun.
Nüchtern betrachtet gibt es da draußen zig verschiedene Rahmen, die sich irgendwo im 130-160mm Federwegsbereich befinden und super funktionieren. Wenn man wirklich gerne für die 60-90min Abendrunde ein Bike mit Flaschenhaltermöglichkeit hätte, scheiden schon einmal 80% der Rahmen aus. Ich find's echt super praktisch, wenn man eine Trinkflasche montieren kann. Gute Bikes die das nicht können gibt's genug! Warum sollte man nicht ALLES besser machen, als die Konkurrenz? Und wenn ich wo Platz finde, um ein Minitool vernünftig im Rahmen zu integrieren, spricht eigtl. nur etwas dafür statt dagegen. Das heißt ja nicht, dass einem der Rest egal ist...


----------



## Ti-Max (12. Mai 2014)

Mojo25 schrieb:


> Aber wir sind hier nicht in Amerika...


 
Genau, wir sind hier in Europa, Filiale Deutschland


----------



## rappelkiste (12. Mai 2014)

Hi,
meine Meinung zum Thema Flaschenhalter...
Ich liebe mein Spitfire - wenn ich aber 5h am Tag für eine Woche im Sattel sitze vermisse ich den Flaschenhalter.
Die prall gefüllte Blase im Rucksack drückt und das Mehrgewicht spürst Du über die Tage im Rücken / Nacken etc...

Und kommt mir bitte nicht mit dem "Wenn Du richtig fährst haut's Dir die Flasche aus dem Halter" Argument - auf einem 
Trailbike will ich mehrere Stunden fahren und nicht nur 10 Minuten runterballern. Der größte Teil des Einsatzgebietes ist imho
nicht auf dem Flaschenspringenrausgeballer - Level.

Ralf


----------



## hasardeur (12. Mai 2014)

Wie würdet Ihr wählen:
Variante A: Flaschenhalter, da durch leider etwas schlechtere Kinematik, Dämpferlage im Dreckbeschuss
Variante B: Super Kinematik, dafür kein Flaschenhalter, Dämpfer gut geschützt und tief.

Wenn ich nur diese zwei Optionen hätte, würde ich B nehmen. Wenn man B auch mit FH bauen kann, prima, muss ich ja nicht nutzen, wenn es mir nicht gefällt.

Wenn ich eine ganzen Tag unterwegs bin, genügt der 3/4 l allerdings kaum.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Mai 2014)

Flaschenhalter finde ich auch wichtig bei unserem Konzept... es sollte sich aber jeder darüber klar sein, dass dadurch ein Großteil der möglichen Federungs-Layouts ausgeschlossen wird!
Das ist aber eigentlich nicht weiter schlimm, es gibt ja noch genug hervorragende Systeme, die Platz für einen Flaschenhalter bieten und top funktionieren. Und vielleicht erfinden wir ja soweiso das Rad neu


----------



## KainerM (12. Mai 2014)

Freesoul schrieb:


> Klappe im Rahmen für Werkzeug? Flaschenhalter lebenswichtig für ein Trailbike, statt erstmal eine plausible Federungsvariante abzuwarten? Irgendwie entferne ich mich gedanklich immer weiter von manchen Mitschreibern hier...



Ich dachte, wir wollen was "neues" machen.  Ich würde da wie gesagt nicht den Rest des Bikes dafür opfern, aber wenns geht - warum nicht. GrazerTourer hats mMn auf den Punkt gebracht. Einheitsbrei gibts schon mehr als genug. Gerade Alutech sollte da die Möglichkeit haben etwas mutigere Lösungen zu machen!
Was die Werkzeugklappe angeht: Bei jedem PKW hat man Staufächer für Zeugs, das man selten braucht. Warum nicht am Bike? Ich weiß, man könnte auch eine Satteltasche etc. verwenden, aber das sieht doof aus und hat erst wieder Potential vergessen zu werden.

Beides sind Teile, die wohl kaum ein Kunde "aktiv kaufen" würde, aber viele gerne nutzen werden wenn es sie denn gibt.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (12. Mai 2014)

*Achtung offtopic, aber wichtig für den Verlauf:
Wir haben eine interne Diskussion, wie wir mit der Rahmenentwicklung weiter machen und wollen hier die Stimmung bei Euch einfangen:
27,5" wurde in der Abstimmung klar entschieden und wird ohne wenn und aber so umgesetzt. In der Dsikussion im Forum hatte aber auch das 29er immer wieder Zuspruch, deshalb stellt sich die Frage, ob wir parallel zum abgestimmten 27,5" auch die Entwicklung eines 29ers betrachten. Würde bedeuten, in der kommenden Diskussion " Rahmenkonzept/Hinterbau" erabeitet ihr ein Rahmenkonzept, welches wir nachher bei der Festlegung von Größen, Winkeln, Längen etc immer parallel für 27,5" und 29" abstimmen. 
Wie gesagt, am Ergebnis der ersten Abstimmung wird nicht gerüttelt, die Frage ist nur, ob wir das Projekt etwas erweitern.
Also:
a) 27,5" ohne rücksicht auf 29"
b) Fokus auf 27,5", aber parallele Betrachtung eines 29ers mit gleichem Rahmenlayout*

*Gruß, Basti*


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Mai 2014)

@KainerM: 
Natürlich wollen wir etwas "neues" machen, allerdings soll es sich nicht mit Gewalt unterscheiden. Viele andere Hersteller liefern einen verdammt guten Job ab und machen sich ähnliche Gedanken wie wir. Von daher gehe ich davon aus, dass wir nichts völlig Neues erfinden werden... schließlich arbeitet ja jeder auf das Optimum hin.
Letztenendlich entscheidend sind die Details und die Qualität der Umsetzung (das ist auch der Grund, warum ich in der Festlegung des Konzepts keinen Angriff auf den Community-Gedanken sehe... wir haben noch genug zu besprechen & zu entscheiden!).


----------



## SCM (12. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Flaschenhalter finde ich auch wichtig bei unserem Konzept... es sollte sich aber jeder darüber klar sein, dass dadurch ein Großteil der möglichen Federungs-Layouts ausgeschlossen wird!
> Das ist aber eigentlich nicht weiter schlimm, es gibt ja noch genug hervorragende Systeme, die Platz für einen Flaschenhalter bieten und top funktionieren. Und vielleicht erfinden wir ja soweiso das Rad neu



Kurze Verständnisfrage:

Heißt dass, dass von vornherein Hinterbaukonstruktionen kategorisch ausgeschlossen werden, um einen Flaschenhalter unterzubringen?

Sprich Flaschenhalteroption > Hinterbaufunktion?


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. Mai 2014)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Aber ich bleibe dabei: Bei Eurer Definition des Bikes, kann die Geo keinen LW von 65 Grad haben und keinen Radstand in Richtung 1200 bei Medium oder Large. Wenn es doch so sein sollte, dann gehe man wieder über Los


In dem Punkt sind wir uns einig, aber das war auch nirgends gefordert!


----------



## SCM (12. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> *Achtung offtopic, aber wichtig für den Verlauf:
> Wir haben eine interne Diskussion, wie wir mit der Rahmenentwicklung weiter machen und wollen hier die Stimmung bei Euch einfangen:
> 27,5" wurde in der Abstimmung klar entschieden und wird ohne wenn und aber so umgesetzt. In der Dsikussion im Forum hatte aber auch das 29er immer wieder Zuspruch, deshalb stellt sich die Frage, ob wir parallel zum abgestimmten 27,5" auch die Entwicklung eines 29ers betrachten. Würde bedeuten, in der kommenden Diskussion " Rahmenkonzept/Hinterbau" erabeitet ihr ein Rahmenkonzept, welches wir nachher bei der Festlegung von Größen, Winkeln, Längen etc immer parallel für 27,5" und 29" abstimmen.
> Wie gesagt, am Ergebnis der ersten Abstimmung wird nicht gerüttelt, die Frage ist nur, ob wir das Projekt etwas erweitern.
> ...



Heeerzlichen Glückwunsch! Das war dann der Todesstoß für das Projekt. Mit dieser Argumentation "*In der Dsikussion im Forum hatte aber auch das 29er immer wieder Zuspruch" *MUSS*(!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)* 26 auch wieder als Option aufgenommen werden. Und das nicht mal, weil ich das gerne so hätte, sondern weil das Vorgehen sonst ziemlich inkonsistent ist.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Mai 2014)

SCM schrieb:


> Kurze Verständnisfrage:
> 
> Heißt dass, dass von vornherein Hinterbaukonstruktionen kategorisch ausgeschlossen werden, um einen Flaschenhalter unterzubringen?
> 
> Sprich Flaschenhalteroption > Hinterbaufunktion?



Wenn ein Flaschenhalter gewünscht wird => Ja!
Das sollten wir mal in eine Umfrage packen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> *Achtung offtopic, aber wichtig für den Verlauf:
> Wir haben eine interne Diskussion, wie wir mit der Rahmenentwicklung weiter machen und wollen hier die Stimmung bei Euch einfangen:
> 27,5" wurde in der Abstimmung klar entschieden und wird ohne wenn und aber so umgesetzt. In der Dsikussion im Forum hatte aber auch das 29er immer wieder Zuspruch, deshalb stellt sich die Frage, ob wir parallel zum abgestimmten 27,5" auch die Entwicklung eines 29ers betrachten. Würde bedeuten, in der kommenden Diskussion " Rahmenkonzept/Hinterbau" erabeitet ihr ein Rahmenkonzept, welches wir nachher bei der Festlegung von Größen, Winkeln, Längen etc immer parallel für 27,5" und 29" abstimmen.
> Wie gesagt, am Ergebnis der ersten Abstimmung wird nicht gerüttelt, die Frage ist nur, ob wir das Projekt etwas erweitern.
> ...


Wenn ihr die Mehrarbeit investieren wollt würde ich sagen: Macht beide größen, baut davon jewils Protos auf und lasst die Leute drauf fahren! Events, Messen etc. (ich komm auch bei euch vorbei  )
So kann man sich am ehesten ein Bild machen. Denn ich gehe immernoch davon aus dass viele (wie ich ) noch nie etwas vom Schlage Tofane in den Fingern hatten!

€dit:
War ja abzusehn dass damit wieder 26" gefordert wird...


----------



## Alpenstreicher (12. Mai 2014)

Ich würde die Parallelentwicklung befürworten. Ich hoffe, das ist vom Aufwand her vertretbar. Bin aber dafür, das Layout 29er-spezifisch anzupassen, so dass die Fahreigenschaften ähnlich ausfallen. Z.B. die Agilität erhalten durch einen etwas steileren Lenkwinkel.


Alpenstreicher


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. Mai 2014)

SCM schrieb:


> Kurze Verständnisfrage:
> 
> Heißt dass, dass von vornherein Hinterbaukonstruktionen kategorisch ausgeschlossen werden, um einen Flaschenhalter unterzubringen?
> 
> Sprich Flaschenhalteroption > Hinterbaufunktion?


 Nein, es wird nichts kategorisch ausgeschlossen, Stefan hat hier nur seinen Wunsch als Biker Ausdruck verliehen. Reizthema "Flaschenhalter" wirst Du in der Prioritätenwahl wiederfinden!


----------



## Pintie (12. Mai 2014)

Man könnte auch gleich einen online Konfigurator machen...

bitte anklicken...

26 - 27,5 - 29 "
alle winkel
Flaschenhalte
Federweg........

usw


und dann bekommt jeder das was er will in Einzelfertigung.

Das wäre dann genau das Gegenteil von einem Forumsbike... wobei wenn ich drüber nachdenke- vielleicht ist das sogar genau ! der Forumsgedanke.

zumindest kommt es mir langsam so vor.


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wenn ihr die Mehrarbeit investieren wollt würde ich sagen: Macht beide größen, baut davon jewils Protos auf und lasst die Leute drauf fahren! Events, Messen etc. (ich komm auch bei euch vorbei  )
> So kann man sich am ehesten ein Bild machen. Denn ich gehe immernoch davon aus dass viele (wie ich ) noch nie etwas vom Schlage Tofane in den Fingern hatten!


 So wäre der Plan!


----------



## KainerM (12. Mai 2014)

@Stefan.Stark: Von Gewalt mag ich auch nicht reden, aber wir solltens nicht von vorne herein ausschließen. Um mehr gehts mir nicht. Bei einem "richtigen" Entwicklungsprozess würd man ja niemals eine Entscheidung alleine treffen, sondern in einer gewichteten Matritze. Aber das werden wir so in der Form nicht im Forum schaffen.

Was die Größendisku angeht: Ich würd als erstes Mal sagen, baut das 27,5er. Wenn da was rum kommt, dass sich leicht auf 29" anpassen lässt, um so besser! Also so lange das "Hauptradl" nicht darunter leidet seh ich da nichts schlechtes dran. Würde auch ngut zur Alutech-Politik passen.
Und wenn die Geo jetzt so aussieht, dass man auch 26" reinstecken kann (Reifenfreiheit bei breiteren Reifen, Tretlagerhöhe), dann wär das noch besser  Muss ja nicht optimal sein, so lange es brauchbar funktioniert...

mfg


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Mai 2014)

Basti lernt konstruieren und wird mein Praktikant


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Basti lernt konstruieren und wird mein Praktikant


Das klingt fast so als wärst du der letzte der gefragt wird 
Auf welchem CAD arbeitest du doch gleich?


----------



## esta (12. Mai 2014)

Von der Statistik gesehen würde ich sagen er arbeitet mit Solidworks


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Mai 2014)

KainerM schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark: Von Gewalt mag ich auch nicht reden, aber wir solltens nicht von vorne herein ausschließen. Um mehr gehts mir nicht. Bei einem "richtigen" Entwicklungsprozess würd man ja niemals eine Entscheidung alleine treffen, sondern in einer gewichteten Matritze. Aber das werden wir so in der Form nicht im Forum schaffen.
> 
> ...
> 
> mfg



Das mit den gewichteten Matrizen ist eine gute Idee! Ähnliche Ansätze hatten wir ja schon beim ICB 1.0, das kann aber noch detaillierter gestaltet werden. Wäre auch cool, wenn dazu konkrete Vorschläge aus der Community kommen (wie wir solche Matrizen allgemeinverständlich gestalten und von der Community gewichten lassen können). Genau solche Sachen machen unser Projekt spannend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Mai 2014)

esta schrieb:


> Von der Statistik gesehen würde ich sagen er arbeitet mit Solidworks


SWX rulez!!!


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Basti lernt konstruieren und wird mein Praktikant


 wäre mir das Liebste, habe eh zu viel Freizeit...


----------



## esta (12. Mai 2014)

Einfach den Feierabend mit Legotechnik verbringen dann hat man die Grundlagen ganz schnell gelernt


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. Mai 2014)

Feierabend.........


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> *Achtung offtopic, aber wichtig für den Verlauf:
> Wir haben eine interne Diskussion, wie wir mit der Rahmenentwicklung weiter machen und wollen hier die Stimmung bei Euch einfangen:
> 27,5" wurde in der Abstimmung klar entschieden und wird ohne wenn und aber so umgesetzt. In der Dsikussion im Forum hatte aber auch das 29er immer wieder Zuspruch, deshalb stellt sich die Frage, ob wir parallel zum abgestimmten 27,5" auch die Entwicklung eines 29ers betrachten. Würde bedeuten, in der kommenden Diskussion " Rahmenkonzept/Hinterbau" erabeitet ihr ein Rahmenkonzept, welches wir nachher bei der Festlegung von Größen, Winkeln, Längen etc immer parallel für 27,5" und 29" abstimmen.
> Wie gesagt, am Ergebnis der ersten Abstimmung wird nicht gerüttelt, die Frage ist nur, ob wir das Projekt etwas erweitern.
> ...



Wenn hier schon für 650B entschieden worden ist, dann sollten auch alle Anstrengung in genau die Größe gesteckt werden. 29 ist raus...Punkt. 

Zum Thema Flaschenhalter. Fahre selber seit wohl 15 Jahren keine Flasche mehr, kann aber alle verstehen die es dennoch tun, besonders auf Feierabendrunden. Vielleicht sollte man das Thema auch mal von der Seite der Flasche aus betrachten. Der Flüssigkeit ist ja wurscht welche Form sie hat 

G.


----------



## warp4 (12. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> *Achtung offtopic, aber wichtig für den Verlauf:
> Wir haben eine interne Diskussion, wie wir mit der Rahmenentwicklung weiter machen und wollen hier die Stimmung bei Euch einfangen:
> 27,5" wurde in der Abstimmung klar entschieden und wird ohne wenn und aber so umgesetzt. In der Dsikussion im Forum hatte aber auch das 29er immer wieder Zuspruch, deshalb stellt sich die Frage, ob wir parallel zum abgestimmten 27,5" auch die Entwicklung eines 29ers betrachten. Würde bedeuten, in der kommenden Diskussion " Rahmenkonzept/Hinterbau" erabeitet ihr ein Rahmenkonzept, welches wir nachher bei der Festlegung von Größen, Winkeln, Längen etc immer parallel für 27,5" und 29" abstimmen.
> Wie gesagt, am Ergebnis der ersten Abstimmung wird nicht gerüttelt, die Frage ist nur, ob wir das Projekt etwas erweitern.
> ...



Sorry,
aber DAS hat jetzt imho so ein wenig Geschmäckle.....
Erst schließt Ihr eine LR Größe von Vornherein aus, dann kommt bei der Abstimmung nicht ganz das erhoffte Ergebnis raus und jetzt wird versucht, dieses "durch die Hintertür" zu korrigieren...

Abgestimmt wurde 650b, also volle Konzentration darauf ! Wenn sich zum Schluß rausstellt, das ist auch eine gute Grundlage für ein 29er, dann benutzt die meinetwegen als Basis fürs nächste Bike.
Der Findungsprozess war schon beim ICB 1 lang genug, mit Konzentration auf EINE LR Größe....

Gruß Uwe


----------



## culoduro (12. Mai 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wenn ihr die Mehrarbeit investieren wollt würde ich sagen: Macht beide größen, baut davon jewils Protos auf und lasst die Leute drauf fahren! Events, Messen etc. (ich komm auch bei euch vorbei  )
> So kann man sich am ehesten ein Bild machen. Denn ich gehe immernoch davon aus dass viele (wie ich ) noch nie etwas vom Schlage Tofane in den Fingern hatten!



Finde ich auch eine gute Idee, gerade auch, die Protos zum Fahren zur Verfügung zu stellen, wenn das vom Aufwand und Planung her möglich ist.

Parallel Entscheidung hiesse entsprechend z.B. Beispiel von Banshee Spitfire und dem neu angekündigen Phantom 29er:
bei gleichem Einsatzgebiet reduzierter Federweg vom 29er
Laufradgrössengemässe Anpassung der Geo (Kettenstrebe, Lenkwinkel, Steuerrohr etc.)
?


----------



## yggr (12. Mai 2014)

Junge, Junge...wie langweilig muss einem eigentlich sein, wenn man den Kauf dieses Bike bereits kategorisch ausgeschlossen hat und sich dann trotzdem mehrfach täglich für FLASCHENHALTERBOHRUNGEN einsetzt, bevor es irgendwelche Details zu Rahmendesign,  Dämpferpositionierung ect. gibt...


----------



## KainerM (12. Mai 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wäre auch cool, wenn dazu konkrete Vorschläge aus der Community kommen (wie wir solche Matrizen allgemeinverständlich gestalten und von der Community gewichten lassen können). Genau solche Sachen machen unser Projekt spannend!


Vielleicht habe ich heute Abend mal einen Kopf dafür mir sowas durch Selbigen gehen zu lassen. Dir sollte aber auch klar sein dass du damit Mehrarbeit erntest, weil die Konzepte bewerten müsstest vor allem du (Stabilität, Gewicht, Preis... das lässt sich nicht per Umfrage erfragen). Denkbar wär dass die Community dann eine gewisse Menge an "Punkten" vergeben darf.

@yggr: Wenn die Dinge fest stehen, dann wärs zu spät um Bedarf an sowas zu melden.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (12. Mai 2014)

warp4 schrieb:


> Sorry,
> aber DAS hat jetzt imho so ein wenig Geschmäckle.....
> Erst schließt Ihr eine LR Größe von Vornherein aus, dann kommt bei der Abstimmung nicht ganz das erhoffte Ergebnis raus und jetzt wird versucht, dieses "durch die Hintertür" zu korrigieren...
> 
> ...





LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn hier schon für 650B entschieden worden ist, dann sollten auch alle Anstrengung in genau die Größe gesteckt werden. 29 ist raus...Punkt.
> 
> Zum Thema Flaschenhalter. Fahre selber seit wohl 15 Jahren keine Flasche mehr, kann aber alle verstehen die es dennoch tun, besonders auf Feierabendrunden. Vielleicht sollte man das Thema auch mal von der Seite der Flasche aus betrachten. Der Flüssigkeit ist ja wurscht welche Form sie hat
> 
> G.



Ich persönlich finde es ja immer erstrebenswerter FÜR etwas zu sein.


----------



## Mojo25 (12. Mai 2014)

Ich wäre der gleichzeiten Betrachtung einer 29er-Option nicht abgeneigt!


----------



## hasardeur (12. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube, wir machen es gerade komplizierter, als nötig. Bei der Kinematik-Abstimmung kann als Randnotiz ergänzt werden, dass Variante C und D keinen Flaschenhalter ermöglichen. Wem der Flaschenhalter wichtiger ist, der entscheidet sich eben für die nächst schlechtere Variante. Damit ist doch allen Bedürfnissen gedient. Und die Leute, die keinen FH wollen, müssen sich nicht zwischen Pest und Cholera entscheiden.

Zur Frage 27,5'' + 29'' schwanke ich gerade, bin aber nicht der Meinung, dass dann zwnagsläufig 26'' wieder im Spiel ist, da es noch nie drinnen war.
Ich selbst habe 29'' favorisiert, doch die erste Abstimmung gleich so zu unterwandern finde ich doof. Wenn Ihr Alutech-Jungs meint, 29'' ist eigentlich besser, baut es einfach. Es wird sich verkaufen! Euer Vorteil: Die genialen Ideen us dem IBC könnt Ihr nutzen und die irrwitzigen Ideen weglassen. So muss es doch eigentlich das bessere Bike werden. Ein Ei kann Jü doch noch riskieren


----------



## H.B.O (12. Mai 2014)

yggr schrieb:


> Junge, Junge...wie langweilig muss einem eigentlich sein, wenn man den Kauf dieses Bike bereits kategorisch ausgeschlossen hat und sich dann trotzdem mehrfach täglich für FLASCHENHALTERBOHRUNGEN einsetzt, bevor es irgendwelche Details zu Rahmendesign,  Dämpferpositionierung ect. gibt...



Irgendwie fühle ich mich angesprochen... Es wäre schön wenn das konstruierte bike für mich in frage käme (sieht so aus als käme die 29er option ,wäre schön) . Ich muss aber keinen kaufvertrag unterschreiben um spass am mittüfteln zu haben.


----------



## mcmatzel (12. Mai 2014)

Ich muss jetzt auch mal meinen Senf abgeben... Ich stehe selbst kurz vor der Anschaffung eines Zweit-Rades.
Ursprünglich komme ich vom 2010er Speci SX-Trail und kann daher mit kurzen Kettenstreben was anfangen...Ursprünglich hatte ich als Freund leichter Laufräder auch grundsätzlich was gegen 29", aber nachdem ich das Vergnügen hatte das aktuelle S-Works Enduro mit 29" durch die Harburger Berge jagen zu dürfen, war für mich eigentlich klar, dass ich zeitnah das Tofane bestellen werde. Nach dem Start dieses Projektes und dem lesen der Erfahrungen und Meinungen von Stefan und Basti, bin ich jetzt doch von dem Konzept 'Trailbike/Trailsurfer' mit weniger Federweg ebenfalls ziemlich angetan.

*Ich (190cm) würde mich aufgrund meiner extrem positiven Erfahrungen mit dem 29er Enduro hier auch ganz klar für die Option "29 Zoll weiter in Betracht ziehen" aussprechen. *

Desweiteren noch eine Idee/ Vorschlag meinerseits fürs zukünftige Vorgehen: 
Ich würde es super bis grandios finden, wenn der Fokus auf der praktischen Erfahrungsvermittlung liegen würde. Das heißt: Mehrere Möglichkeiten für Testivals schaffen, an dem sich eine möglichst Breite Front von Usern selbst einen Fahreindruck von verschiedenen Optionen machen kann. (Vielleicht kann der Jü hierfür auch seine Testflotte von anderen Prototypen-Rädern zur Verfügung stellen, damit man zB mal die 3-Proto-Tofanes selbst erleben kann)
Diese 'erfahreneren' User könnten dann bei den finalen Abstimmungen zu Geometrie etc. eine stärkere Gewichtung erhalten als diejenigen, die mehr aus dem Bauch heraus entscheiden. Ich glaube doch, dass hier leider viele ihr Bestes zur Thematik beitragen, ohne jedoch wirkliche Erfahrungen zu haben.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es ja immer erstrebenswerter FÜR etwas zu sein.



Ich bin daFÜR hier das zu machen wofür man sich entschieden hat. Wen  FÜR etwas zu sein, Inkonsequenz in den eigenen Vorgaben bedeuted, dann ist das nicht gut für das ganze Projekt.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (12. Mai 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wir machen es gerade komplizierter, als nötig. Bei der Kinematik-Abstimmung kann als Randnotiz ergänzt werden, dass Variante C und D keinen Flaschenhalter ermöglichen. Wem der Flaschenhalter wichtiger ist, der entscheidet sich eben für die nächst schlechtere Variante. Damit ist doch allen Bedürfnissen gedient. Und die Leute, die keinen FH wollen, müssen sich nicht zwischen Pest und Cholera entscheiden.
> 
> Zur Frage 27,5'' + 29'' schwanke ich gerade, bin aber nicht der Meinung, dass dann zwnagsläufig 26'' wieder im Spiel ist, da es noch nie drinnen war.
> Ich selbst habe 29'' favorisiert, doch die erste Abstimmung gleich so zu unterwandern finde ich doof. Wenn Ihr Alutech-Jungs meint, 29'' ist eigentlich besser, baut es einfach. Es wird sich verkaufen! Euer Vorteil: Die genialen Ideen us dem IBC könnt Ihr nutzen und die irrwitzigen Ideen weglassen. So muss es doch eigentlich das bessere Bike werden. Ein Ei kann Jü doch noch riskieren


 Es soll ja nichts unterwandert werden, ich habe aber das Gefühl, das die im Forum herrschende Diskussion nur bedingt in der Abstimmung zu finden ist. Auch da der Verweis auf ICB1.0, auch hier waren wir uns unsicher und haben 26" und 27,5" parallel betrachtet. Hier wäre der einzige Unterschied, dass wir keinen Zwitter bauen, sondern einen eigenständigen 29er. Dies sollte der Funktion deutlich zugute kommen und ob wir das 29er auch bis zum bitteren Ende (Komplettbike) hier im Forum diskutieren, ist ja nicht gesagt...
offtopic: ICH habe mit der 26" meine Eier riskiert, beim Jü ist noch alles dran (soviel ich weiß)...


----------



## bastea82 (12. Mai 2014)

Dämpfer ans Oberrohr gepappt, Zugverlegung auf dem Unterrohr mit 3 Haltern. 2 davon kann man im unteren Bereich dann vom Abstand so wählen dass da nach Gusto noch ein Flaschenhalter dran passt. Fertig ist die Laube.


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. Mai 2014)

mcmatzel schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt auch mal meinen Senf abgeben... Ich stehe selbst kurz vor der Anschaffung eines Zweit-Rades.
> Ursprünglich komme ich vom 2010er Speci SX-Trail und kann daher mit kurzen Kettenstreben was anfangen...Ursprünglich hatte ich als Freund leichter Laufräder auch grundsätzlich was gegen 29", aber nachdem ich das Vergnügen hatte das aktuelle S-Works Enduro mit 29" durch die Harburger Berge jagen zu dürfen, war für mich eigentlich klar, dass ich zeitnah das Tofane bestellen werde. Nach dem Start dieses Projektes und dem lesen der Erfahrungen und Meinungen von Stefan und Basti, bin ich jetzt doch von dem Konzept 'Trailbike/Trailsurfer' mit weniger Federweg ebenfalls ziemlich angetan.
> 
> *Ich (190cm) würde mich aufgrund meiner extrem positiven Erfahrungen mit dem 29er Enduro hier auch ganz klar für die Option "29 Zoll weiter in Betracht ziehen" aussprechen. *
> ...


Sehr gute Idee und soll auch so umgesetzt werden, aber vll müssen wir hier nochmal Gas geben: Wir haben diese Testphase mit den Prototypen vom ICB2.0 fest eingeplant. Bisher war es kein Thema für uns, im Vorfeld etwas mit dem aktuellen Alutech Programm zu machen, da wir uns nicht dem Vorwurf aussetzen wollten, dass das hier nur eine großen Werbeveranstaltung ist. Aber ich denke, ich checke mal mit Jürgen, ob unsere Tofane Presseflotte nach dem Event am Reschen zur Verfügung steht und mache dann bei mir ein kleines User Event, wo ich ein paar Fanes und ein paar Tofane bereit halte. Jeder fährt jedes Bike eine komplette Tour auf meinen Hometrails und im Anschluß wird bei Bier und Wurst die Erfahrung ausgetauscht... noch ohne Gewähr, aber das bekommen wir hin.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Sehr gute Idee und soll auch so umgesetzt werden, aber vll müssen wir hier nachmal Gas geben: Wir haben diese Testphase mit den Prototypen vom ICB2.0 fest eingeplant. Bisher war es kein Thema für uns, im Vorfeld etwas mit dem aktuellen Alutech Programm zu machen, da wir uns nicht dem Vorwurf aussetzen wollten, dass das hier nur eine großen Werbeveranstaltung ist. Aber ich denke, ich chekce mal mit Jürgen, ob unsere Tofane Presseflotte nach dem Event am Reschen zur Verfügung steht und mache dann bei mir ein kleines User Event, wo ich eine paar Fanes und ein paar Tofane bereit halte. Jeder fährt jedes Bike ein komplette Tour auf meinen Homtrails und im Anschluß wird bei Bier und Wurst die Erfahrung ausgetauscht... noch ohne Gewähr, aber das bekommen wir hin.


DABEI!


----------



## SebT-Rex (12. Mai 2014)

das war klar! ;-)


----------



## mcmatzel (12. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Sehr gute Idee und soll auch so umgesetzt werden(...) und mache dann bei mir ein kleines User Event, wo ich ein paar Fanes und ein paar Tofane bereit halte. Jeder fährt jedes Bike eine komplette Tour auf meinen Hometrails und im Anschluß wird bei Bier und Wurst die Erfahrung ausgetauscht... noch ohne Gewähr, aber das bekommen wir hin.


 
Wäre das Bad Ö / Krause Buche bis Kaiser? Fänd ich als Heimat-Salzufler natürlich grandios 
Ich könnte auch mein Touren-Repertoire meiner aktuellen Wahlheimat Hamburg - Harburger Berge zur Verfügung stellen, damit der Jü nicht soweit fahren muss


----------



## Pintie (12. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ... ich habe aber das Gefühl, das die im Forum herrschende Diskussion nur bedingt in der Abstimmung zu finden ist.



gut das ist kein Wunder wenn in der Abstimmung eine weitverbreitete Meinung nicht zu finden ist....



supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Auch da der Verweis auf ICB1.0, auch hier waren wir uns unsicher und haben 26" und 27,5" parallel betrachtet. Hier wäre der einzige Unterschied, dass wir keinen Zwitter bauen, sondern einen eigenständigen 29er.



Das will ich hoffen. alles andere wäre auch doof.




supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> offtopic: ICH habe mit der 26" meine Eier riskiert, beim Jü ist noch alles dran (soviel ich weiß)...


verstehe ich nicht, aber will da auch keine Beweise sehen.


----------



## arghlol (12. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> *a) 27,5" ohne rücksicht auf 29"
> b) Fokus auf 27,5", aber parallele Betrachtung eines 29ers mit gleichem Rahmenlayout*


Ich fände Variante b) super.
Ich kann mangels eigener Erfahrung eigentlich 27,5'' und 29'' überhaupt nicht wirklich vergleichen, daher bin ich auch nicht kategorisch gegen 29''.

Die Variante spricht ein breiteres Puplikum an was bei dem angestrebten Einsatzbereich ja nur von Vorteil sein kann.

Die Gegenstimmen sind ja eher aus Prinzip gegen diese Variante. Nicht das ich etwas gegen Prinzipientreue habe, aber wenn man hier und da über seinen Schatten springt und damit einen breiteren Konsenz erreicht, schadet es sicher nicht. Und beim angestrebten Einsatzzweck finde ich die Herangehensweise super, denn ein breites Einsatzspektrum erlaubt auch ein breiteres Spektrum bei den Eigenschaften des dazugehörigen Fahrrads. Wir erhalten im Idealfall eine Variante mehr, mit der gleichen Grundcharakteristik, aber unterschiedlichen Fahreigenschaften im Detail.


----------



## trailterror (12. Mai 2014)

Meine meinung:

- Nein zur Parallelentwicklung, weil es wieder mal einen total faden beigeschmack hinterlässt.

- bzgl. flaschenhalter: bike nicht um einen flaschenhalter herumkonstruieren. wenn nach der konstruktion sich die möglichkeit bietet, kann man ihn dranpappen.


----------



## H.B.O (12. Mai 2014)

ich denke niemand hier will ein bike "um einen Flaschenhaler herum konstruieren". Bastea hats auf den punkt gebracht (ist bei meinem horsdethief auch so geköst ). So wie am bmc trailfox gehts aber auch super, eigentlich hat man nur bei icb artigen konstruktionen richtige probleme und wenn wir auf einen genialen hinterbau kommen bei dem es nicht geht, dann werden es eben zwei loecher unten im unterrohr..besser als nix

*gelöst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (12. Mai 2014)

Ich fände eine parallele Entwicklung eines 29er TOP.

Ich denke, es würden vielen Usern hier auch mal eben einen Eindruck vermitteln, wie eben ein abfahrtorientiertes 29 funktionieren kann und würde dann vermutlich auch mit einer Menge Vorurteilen aufräumen.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2014)

Hab ja selber auch für 29 bestimmt. 
Aber kann mir jemand der Zweivariantenbeführworter in einem Satz den Sinn einer Wahl erklären, in der man sich für 27,5 oder 29Zoll entscheiden muß?...scheinbar unwahrscheinlich. Das war die erste Wahl in dem Projekt und die soll schon absolut sinnfrei gewesen sein?

G.


----------



## H.B.O (12. Mai 2014)

@LB Jörg: man darf das ganze glaub ich nicht zu eng sehen. mit echter demokratie, gerechtigkeit oder ähnlichem hat das hier nix zu tun-das darf man aber glaub ich auch nicht erwarten. alutech wollte gern ein kleines 29er bauen -ich auch also alles gut. ob es wenn das umfrageergebnis nicht passt, zu einer parallelentwicklung eines 4 gelenkers kommt, muss man abwarten


----------



## visualex (12. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> *Achtung offtopic, aber wichtig für den Verlauf:
> Wir haben eine interne Diskussion, wie wir mit der Rahmenentwicklung weiter machen und wollen hier die Stimmung bei Euch einfangen:
> 27,5" wurde in der Abstimmung klar entschieden und wird ohne wenn und aber so umgesetzt. In der Dsikussion im Forum hatte aber auch das 29er immer wieder Zuspruch, deshalb stellt sich die Frage, ob wir parallel zum abgestimmten 27,5" auch die Entwicklung eines 29ers betrachten. Würde bedeuten, in der kommenden Diskussion " Rahmenkonzept/Hinterbau" erabeitet ihr ein Rahmenkonzept, welches wir nachher bei der Festlegung von Größen, Winkeln, Längen etc immer parallel für 27,5" und 29" abstimmen.
> Wie gesagt, am Ergebnis der ersten Abstimmung wird nicht gerüttelt, die Frage ist nur, ob wir das Projekt etwas erweitern.
> ...



Das 29'' mit zu ziehen halte ich für eine gute Idee. Tut doch keinem weh, wenn da ein paar Checkboxen mehr in der Abstimmung sind. Ich finde den Focus auf 27,5 gut und richtig, aber das 29'' komplett liegen zu lassen wäre verschenktes Potenzial.

Wenn ich meine kurze Hausrunde nach Feierabend durch einen Flashenhalter rucksackfrei fahren könnte, wäre ich übrigens auch nicht traurig.


----------



## Eisbein (12. Mai 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Es soll ja nichts unterwandert werden, ich habe aber das Gefühl, das die im Forum herrschende Diskussion nur bedingt in der Abstimmung zu finden ist. Auch da der Verweis auf ICB1.0, auch hier waren wir uns unsicher und haben 26" und 27,5" parallel betrachtet. Hier wäre der einzige Unterschied, dass wir keinen Zwitter bauen, sondern einen eigenständigen 29er. Dies sollte der Funktion deutlich zugute kommen und ob wir das 29er auch bis zum bitteren Ende (Komplettbike) hier im Forum diskutieren, ist ja nicht gesagt...
> offtopic: ICH habe mit der 26" meine Eier riskiert, beim Jü ist noch alles dran (soviel ich weiß)...



Ich bin auch stark für eine parallele Entwicklung. Ich bin einmal kurz ein 29" rad gefahren sonst hab ich keine erfahrungen mit den größeren rädern. Darum habe ich aus angst oder gewohnheit mal für 27,5" gestimmt. Aber ich denke mit einer testfahrt bin ich sicher leicht umzustimmen  

ps. Vermisst du noch dein Alutech multitool seit dem Gardasee? Nach dem ich den Schalthebel festgeschraubt hatte, hab ich das tool nicht mehr aus dem Rucksack genommen.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (12. Mai 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wie würdet Ihr wählen:
> Variante A: Flaschenhalter, da durch leider etwas schlechtere Kinematik, Dämpferlage im Dreckbeschuss
> Variante B: Super Kinematik, dafür kein Flaschenhalter, Dämpfer gut geschützt und tief.
> 
> Wenn ich nur diese zwei Optionen hätte, würde ich B nehmen. Wenn man B auch mit FH bauen kann, prima, muss ich ja nicht nutzen, wenn es mir nicht gefällt.


verstehe ich nicht. beispiel: liegt der dämpfer parallel zum OR, ist er vor dreckbeschuss recht sicher. und platz für ne pulle ist auch noch, sogar bei rel. kleinen rahmen. ist dadurch jetzt die kinematik schlechter? so pauschal kann man das doch nicht sagen!
und: ein tiefliegender dämpfer ist noch lange nicht gut geschützt.

zur eigentlichen diskussion: was mir von der geo her vorschwebt: mein transition bandit in 27,5". (KS 430 mm, SW 75°, LW 68° bei 140 mm).
dämpfer unterm OR, abgestützter 1-gelenker oder 4-gelenker mit horstlink. ordentlich reifenfreiheit, ein stabiler und dennoch genügend leichter rahmen, der einen komplettaufbau mit um die 12 kg (in M, ohne pedale u hydr. stütze) ermöglicht.


----------



## mssc (12. Mai 2014)

Fände es auch gut, die 29er Version gleich mit zu entwickeln (habe auch für 29 gestimmt). Wenn man sich die Canyon Spectral und Nerve Modelle ansieht, findet man ja auch einige Parallelen, die haben die Rahmen sicher nicht streng getrennt voneinander entwickelt. Und ich denke, da ist ja durchaus was brauchbares dabei rausgekommen.


----------



## warp4 (12. Mai 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> @LB Jörg: man darf das ganze glaub ich nicht zu eng sehen. mit echter demokratie, gerechtigkeit oder ähnlichem hat das hier nix zu tun-das darf man aber glaub ich auch nicht erwarten. alutech wollte gern ein kleines 29er bauen -ich auch also alles gut. ob es wenn das umfrageergebnis nicht passt, zu einer parallelentwicklung eines 4 gelenkers kommt, muss man abwarten


 
Dann sollen sie bitte schön auch nicht so einen Schiß um die Richtungsfindung machen, sondern klipp und klar sagen "wir würden gerne mit Euch ein spaßiges 29er bauen" und gut ist ! 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Splash (12. Mai 2014)

Flaschenhalter brauch ich absolut nicht mehr - ich fahre weder mit Flasche, noch habe ich n Flaschenakku für die Lampe. Ob da zwei Löcher drin sind, um doch einen zu montieren, wäre mir aber Wurst. Ich denke aber, dass es noch zu früh ist, um sich darauf fest zu legen - je nachdem wo der Dämpfer angesetzt wird (hoffentlich nicht am Oberrohr), fällt die Option ehh raus - sonst kann man ja drüber abstimmen, ob Löcher Ja, Egal oder Nein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FarhatFarah (12. Mai 2014)

Muhaha...Wird ja immer mehr zur Farce hier. 29er dann halt durchs Hintertürchen (passen die da überhaupt durch??) und am Ende wird die einzige Entscheidung, die wirklich von der Community getroffen wurde, sein, ob Flaschenhalter oder nicht. Na ja, ihr macht das schon. Und immer schön die Laufraddiskussionen am Leben erhalten, das steigert die Klicks.


----------



## discordius (12. Mai 2014)

Zwar habe ich selber für 29" gestimmt, kann aber verstehen, dass die Idee einer Parallelentwicklung leicht so aufgenommen werden könnte, als versuchtet ihr euer insgeheim erhofftes Abstimmungsergebnis im Nachhinein doch noch zu erhalten. Also meine Idee dazu: Zieht das ICB 2.0 Projekt konsequent als 650B durch, wer 29" nicht will kommt dann damit auch nicht in Berührung und kann sich in den Threads voll und ganz auf 650B konzentrieren. Vor allem sollte der Eindruck verhindert werden, dass einige Entscheidungen mit dem 29" im Hinterkopf gefällt werden. ABER es spricht ja nichts dagegen, wenn ihr ein schönes 29er Trailbike parallel entwickelt, und auch dabei hin und wieder die Community mit einbezieht, dies dann aber besser in eigene Threads. Ob ihr euch diese Mehrarbeit antun wollt, ist natürlich eine andere Frage.

Und da Mi Hometrails es su Homtrails: Alutech-Bikes in verschiedenen Radgrößen auf bekannten Trails testen? Jeder Zeit! Dank eigenem 130mm 29er Trailbike bin ich da sehr interessiert, wie sich die Alternativen so fahren.


----------



## freetourer (12. Mai 2014)

Ich verstehe nicht, wie man dagegen sein kann an der Entwicklung noch eines Rades teilhaben zu dürfen und dabei einen Einblick bekommen zu können, wie eine andere (den meisten Usern wohl unbekannte) Kategorie an Trailbike funktioniert.

Letztlich sind das doch alles nur Bikes - soll doch jeder fahren, womit er will. Nach den Diffamierungen zwischen den einzelnen Fahrertypen (CC - Gravity) wird mittlerweile schon innerhalb einer Gruppe nur wegen der Laufradgröße rumgezickt und gepöbelt.


----------



## yggr (12. Mai 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> Irgendwie fühle ich mich angesprochen... Es wäre schön wenn das konstruierte bike für mich in frage käme (sieht so aus als käme die 29er option ,wäre schön) . Ich muss aber keinen kaufvertrag unterschreiben um spass am mittüfteln zu haben.



Kann ich nachvollziehen, und wird sicher jedem hier so gehen. Was aber keinen Sinn macht ist das Pferd von hinten aufzuzäumen und weniger relevante Details zu berücksichtigen,  die die wesentlichen (Spass- und Verkaufs-)Kriterien wie Rahmengeometrie und Dämpferanlenkung von vorn herein beschneiden... womit wir wieder bei Jü's bereits arg strapazierten Genitalien wären


----------



## Rafterman86 (12. Mai 2014)

Also die Option das Rad in beiden Laufradgrößen zu entwickeln finde ich tendenziell gut, aber nur wenn dabei nichts auf der Strecke bleibt. Ich glaube, dass es den meisten Usern(mich eingeschlossen) noch an Erfahrung mit 29" fehlt und deswegen diese Größe auf soviel Ablehnung stösst. Was der Bauer nicht kennt, das frisst er nicht. Würde mir einfach selbst gerne mal ein Bild von nem 29" auf dem Trail machen bevor ich mich da festlege.
In meinem Augen wäre es vielleicht sinniger, das 650b Bike zu entwickeln und am Ende versuchen das Konzept auf eine 29" varriante auszuweiten, anstatt beides mit in die Abstimmungen zu nehmen. Würde wahrscheinlich viel Diskussionsbedarf von vorn herein ausschließen. (Keine ahnung in weit das aus Konstrukteurssicht Sinn macht aus einem 650b Bike ein 29er zu entwickeln)


----------



## mpmarv (12. Mai 2014)

Bitte bitte bitte auch nochmal von mir klar:
Ein FH !SOLLTE! möglich sein.

Wenn ihr aber den obergeilsten Hinterbau in Petto habt, der optimal für den Einsatzbereich ist und es gibt von der PERFORMANCE keine Alternative! Ja dann ist es so, lasst den FH halt weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baschtimann (12. Mai 2014)

Flaschenhalter ist nice to have aber es gibt wohl Wichtigeres! 
Ein 29er mit 130mm kann durchaus schon in die Richtung eierlegene Wollmilchsau gehen ein 27,5 ist in groben Gelände schneller an seinen Grenzen.
Aber die Mehrheit hat etschieden...
Finds nur schade das anscheinend viele abgstimmt haben, ohne beide Welten zu kennen!


----------



## Hrabnar (12. Mai 2014)

Baschtimann schrieb:


> Flaschenhalter ist nice to have aber es gibt wohl Wichtigeres!
> Ein 29er mit 130mm kann durchaus schon in die Richtung eierlegene Wollmilchsau gehen ein 27,5 ist in groben Gelände schneller an seinen Grenzen.
> Aber die Mehrheit hat etschieden...
> Finds nur schade das anscheinend viele abgstimmt haben, ohne beide Welten zu kennen!


Das ist wohl wahr...kaum einer hier (evtl. sogar aus Vorurteilsgründen) hat wohl alle drei Laufradgrößen im direkten Vergleich gefahren...


----------



## cschaeff (12. Mai 2014)

Schade, ich hatte (naiverweise) gehofft, dass in dieser Runde tatsächlich mal der Kundenwunsch herausarbeitet wird. Insbesondere nachdem ganz am Anfang die Spur eindeutig in Richtung "Enduro-Hardtail" ging. Leider ist es so gekommen, wie zu befürchten war: Die Leute werden mit einem ergebnisoffenen Prozess angelockt, obwohl schon zu Beginn relativ klar war, wo die Reise hingehen soll. Nicht dass ich wahnsinnig viel Zeit in meine Beiträge investiert hätte, aber ein bisschen veralbert fühlt man sich schon.
Baut mal schön euer Bravo-Bike aber behauptet bitte nicht, es entspräche dem mehrheitlichen Wunsch des Forums (oder gar der Verbraucher insgesamt).


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2014)

Baschtimann schrieb:


> Flaschenhalter ist nice to have aber es gibt wohl Wichtigeres!
> Ein 29er mit 130mm kann durchaus schon in die Richtung eierlegene Wollmilchsau gehen ein 27,5 ist in groben Gelände schneller an seinen Grenzen.
> Aber die Mehrheit hat etschieden...
> Finds nur schade das anscheinend viele abgstimmt haben, ohne beide Welten zu kennen!



Technisch gesehen liegst du mal richtig daneben. Instabileres kommt im groben Gelände doch meist zuerst an seine Grenzen 

G.


----------



## hasardeur (12. Mai 2014)

Habe auch das Enduro-HT empfohlen, fühlte mich aber zu einer Minderheit zugehörig.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2014)

Glaub, hier schreiben ausschließlich Minderheiten. Drum ists ja so kompliziert auf einen Nenner zu kommen 

G.


----------



## Baschtimann (12. Mai 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Technisch gesehen liegst du mal richtig daneben. Instabileres kommt im groben Gelände doch meist zuerst an seine Grenzen
> 
> G.


 Sicher ist ein kleines Laufrad bissel stabiler aber ein guter 29LRS hält auch gut was aus! Schaut doch mal an wie viele 29er schon bei den Endurorennen am start sind! Ich hatte bei meinem Stumpi auch angst das er schnell kaputt geht aber er hält trotz harter Einsätze! Besseres Überrolverhalten reduziert ja auch die Belastung ein wenig!


----------



## freetourer (12. Mai 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Technisch gesehen liegst du mal richtig daneben. Instabileres kommt im groben Gelände doch meist zuerst an seine Grenzen
> 
> G.



Das ständige Wiederholen von Vorurteilen machen sie nicht automatisch richtiger.


----------



## tobsinger (12. Mai 2014)

powderJO schrieb:


> nach posts wie deinem beschleicht mich das gefühl, dass die leute die von sich behaupten leute mit mit ahnung zu sein, vornehmlich marketingopfer sind. oder weniger provokativ: erklär doch mal, warum man mit der fanes weniger trails fahren kann als mit einem einem ibc 1.0, einem hardtail, oder sonst irgendeinem mountainbike? mehr unsinn als im begriff "trailbike" findet sich echt selten ...



woher nimmst du die Annahme dass ich mich ausschließe, bei den leuten mit keiner Ahnung? Ich zähl mich natürlich dazu! Ich glaube vier Jungs haben weit mehr Wissen, um abschätzen zu können was gut und was nicht gut ist, als ICH und viele andere.

Wenn Du genau gelesen hättest, wäre Dir aufgefallen dass mein Vergleich Fanes vs. IBC1.0 auf dem unterschiedlichen Reach basiert. Jedenfalls bei den zwei Modellen, die bei mir im Keller stehen. Nicht generell. Das eine ist eine Small das andere ein Medium. Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass mir das IBC sehr gut pass, wobei mir das heutzutage, wo Rahmen lang sein müssen, sicher niemand empfohlen hätte.

Damit will ich nur darauf hinweisen, dass kurze Rahmen bei nicht so versierten Fahren, nicht Rennfahrern (nämlich mir), durchaus Ihre Berechtigung haben.

Ich finde übrigens Bastis Version B) sehr gut:

Hier wird 27,5"  entwickelt und ihr entwickelt parallel das gleiche in 29". Das ist doch Top, dann kann man beide Räder testen und selbst entscheiden, was man bevorzugt.


----------



## neurofibrill (12. Mai 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Habe auch das Enduro-HT empfohlen, fühlte mich aber zu einer Minderheit zugehörig.


dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gedy (12. Mai 2014)

Ich bin echt beeindruckt, erst wird die Abstimmung schn vornerein eingeschränkt (kein HT, keine 26iger, 130mm Federweg), dann gibt es ein klares Votum, und jetzt wird das 29iger doch nicht als abgewählt angesehen. Wenn es um die aktivsten Kommentare hier geht und nicht um die Abstimmung, dann solltet Ihr vielleicht gar nicht mehr abstimmen lassen.
Zum Bike, ich denke man sollte keine Komprmisse mit zwei LR Größen einplanen, das macht das Bike nur unnötig schwerer (siehe ICB1) und sicher nicht besser. Die Entscheidung ist gefallen, fertig


----------



## JpunktF (12. Mai 2014)

Wieso streitet man sich hier eigentlich so über eine Laufradgrösse und über Flaschenhaltergewinde?

Wenn die Teileversorgung für 26 ausläuft - aber für 650b gewährleistet ist, und der Unterschied ja eh nur marginal sei, dann hab ich doch lieber die Radgrösse, für die ich auch in drei Jahren noch Reifen bekomm?

Oder will hier ernsthaft einer ein neues Rad, aber bitte nur den Rahmen, weil im Keller noch ganz tolle Laufräder von 2004 rumstehn, und deswegen unbedingt in 26"?

Dazu dann gern noch FlipChips an der Wippe und Radstandsverstellung und AngleSet, aber zwei popelige Gewinde für den Halter sind zu uncool, weil Flasche haben ja nur Tightwearing-Radler?

Wenns von der Dämpferanlenkung passt, dann können doch die Aufnahmen gern rein, und gut...

Mir würd eine keep-it-simple-Kinematik gefallen, ohne CTD und sonstigen Firlefanz, sondern ganz einfach ein Hinterbau, der antriebsneutral und wippfrei ist, der auf dem Trail Traktion bringt, der sensibel anspricht und straff ist - und das vernünftigerweise mit einem 190er-Dämpfer.


----------



## Hrabnar (12. Mai 2014)

JpunktF schrieb:


> Wieso streitet man sich hier eigentlich so über eine Laufradgrösse und über Flaschenhaltergewinde?
> 
> Wenn die Teileversorgung für 26 ausläuft - aber für 650b gewährleistet ist, und der Unterschied ja eh nur marginal sei, dann hab ich doch lieber die Radgrösse, für die ich auch in drei Jahren noch Reifen bekomm?
> 
> ...


2004 hatte ich tatsächlich schon 'n 29"er -> Nishiki Z29 

Im Ernst...mir Worscht was für 'ne Laufradgröße...Hinterbau ohne die Notwendigkeit ihn mit dem Dämpfer zuzuregeln klingt genau so wie ich's mir wünschen würde...dann sind die Chancen ihn beim einstellen zu versauen deutlich geringer für den Ottonormalbiker und er kann auch mal 100kg+ wiegen ohne das gleich das Drucklimit am Dämpfer überschritten wird...


----------



## rpguagua (12. Mai 2014)

Hat schon jemand die Magura Federgabeln und Elemente mit elect hier ins Spiel gebracht, die sind ja für das schnelle umschalten zwischen offen und gesperrt auf den Trails dieser Welt gedacht...


----------



## Hrabnar (12. Mai 2014)

rpguagua schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die Magura Federgabeln und Elemente mit elec hier ins Spiel gebracht, die sind ja für das schnelle umschalten zwischen Offen und gesperrt auf den Trails dieser Welt gedacht...


Und funktionieren saugut!!!
Braucht halt 'ne spezielle Abstimmung...im originalen Setup sind sie halt quasi im Lockout...können die Jungs in Bad Urach aber realisieren...


----------



## Mojo25 (12. Mai 2014)

Das macht's aber wieder komplizierter und teurer. Ich will nicht, dass bei meinem Bike die Batterie leer geht, bzw leer gehen kann. Egal von welchem Bauteil!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Mai 2014)

Ich weiß zumindest aus recht sicherer Quelle dass unser Konstrukteur durchaus neugierig ist was solche Dinge wie Elect angeht  Allerdings dürfte das höchsten in einer Austattungsvariante verbaut werden, sonst wird der Kundenkreis eingeschränkt. Siehe z.B. Mojo's Kommentar.
40 Stunden im Automatikmodus sind denke ich vertrebar. Zudem ladbar über USB, wer nen SMartfoneladegrät Griffbereit hat kriegt da auch Saft drauf. Find ich durchaus interessant.


----------



## -Wally- (12. Mai 2014)

Braucht man so ein elektronisches Fahrwerk wirklich für so ein Spaßbike? Ich denke ein gescheites, an den Fahrer angepasstes Fahrwerk, vielleicht auch vom Tuner, ist simpler in der Bedienung, robuster und bringt mehr Spaß.
Ich bin derzeit selbst dabei mit unterschiedlichen, selbst zusammen gestellten, Shimstacks in meiner Gabel zu experimentieren und es ist schon gewaltig was man mit ein bisschen Tuning in die Richtung aus seinem Fahrwerk machen kann. Traumhaft wäre dann bei einem solchen Trailbike ein kleiner Shimstack basierter Dämpfer mit großem Einstellbereich, der genug Raum für eigene Setups lässt, wie zum Beispiel das neue Manitou Teil.

Was übrigens die Flaschenhalter angeht, so ist das nichts was mich stört. Bei meinem ICB hab ich in die Löcher passende Madenschrauben mit Loctite eingeklebt.


----------



## Hrabnar (12. Mai 2014)

Mojo25 schrieb:


> Das macht's aber wieder komplizierter und teurer. Ich will nicht, dass bei meinem Bike die Batterie leer geht, bzw leer gehen kann. Egal von welchem Bauteil!


Zum Glück sind Akkus drin, die über USB geladen werden...und wenn die doch mal leer sein sollten...funzt die Gabel/der Dämpfer immernoch ;-) 
Ein "Hoch" auf den Fortschritt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Das ständige Wiederholen von Vorurteilen machen sie nicht automatisch richtiger.



Du verwechselst Vorurteile und simple physikalische Begebenheiten. 
Nervt dich ja nur weilst mit dem Abstimmergebnis net zufrieden bist  

G.


----------



## Hoeze (12. Mai 2014)

Elektronisches Fahrwerk . Die Energie dafür mit einem Piezoelemnt im/am Dämpfer erzeugen lassen und das Thema Aufladen ist erledigt.


----------



## JpunktF (12. Mai 2014)

Hoeze schrieb:


> Elektronisches Fahrwerk . Die Energie dafür mit einem Piezoelemnt im/am Dämpfer erzeugen lassen und das Thema Aufladen ist erledigt.



Ich hab schon mal erwähnt, ich mag keep it simple - wieso nicht mit dem normalen Dynamo? Wahrscheinlich weil ein Dynamo-Halter an der Gabel genauso piefig wie ein Flaschenhalter ist ;-)


----------



## Hoeze (12. Mai 2014)

Theoretisch ist ein Piezo ja ohne bewegliche Teile deshalb kann da ja auch schwerer etwas kaputt gehen. Aber das ganze war eh nur eine Gedanke ohne groß Recherche wie und ob das geht.

Sent from my Windows Phone 8X by HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Stone (12. Mai 2014)

Lösung: Ein Kraftwerk im Sattel, dass mit Hilfe der Wärme des Hinterns Strom produziert.


----------



## Piefke (12. Mai 2014)

Dr_Stone schrieb:


> Lösung: Ein Kraftwerk im Sattel, dass mit Hilfe der Wärme des Hinterns Strom produziert.


oder mit Biogas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Stone (12. Mai 2014)

Manche werden wahrscheinlich die Grundvoraussetzung dafür nicht erfüllen.
Bei anderen wird wahrscheinlich wiederum ein Überlade-/Überspannungsschutz
und ein Überdruckventil benötigt.


----------



## null-2wo (12. Mai 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> oder mit Biogas


sch**ßidee.


----------



## hasardeur (12. Mai 2014)

Da bekommt der Begriff Brennstab eine neue Bedeutung......sorry, der musste raus


----------



## JpunktF (12. Mai 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> oder mit Biogas



Die Gasleitung zum Popo bringt mich auf den Gedanken, es wollten doch auch welche nen Dämpfer mit Piggyback haben


----------



## Hoeze (12. Mai 2014)

Warum nicht mal neue Wege gehen ? Ausserdem finde ich diese Diskussion spannender als 26" vs 27,5" vs 29".

Sent from my Windows Phone 8X by HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## null-2wo (12. Mai 2014)

bei dem Thema hat auch jeder Erfahrung und kann seinen Teil beisteuern. endlich ne zielorientierte Diskussion!


----------



## RnR Dude (12. Mai 2014)

Von Specialized gibt's doch das SWAT System. Sowas wäre doch eine bessere Idee als ein Klappe im Rahmen.


----------



## freetourer (12. Mai 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Du verwechselst Vorurteile und simple physikalische Begebenheiten.
> Nervt dich ja nur weilst mit dem Abstimmergebnis net zufrieden bist
> 
> G.



Und schon wieder falsch geraten.


----------



## Ulmi (12. Mai 2014)

....wegen Strom etc., hab bei einem Bikemagazin ein Probeabo abgeschlossen. Dort gab  als Präsent einen externen Powerriegel, dass Ding ist so genial, lädt mein Smartphone Akku zweimal auf,  wenns sein muss.
Kann an jedem PC geladen werden, zwei Eingänge, Micro USB und normal, wiegt fast nix... Top! Also keine unnötige Diskussion hier wegen Stromengpässe ;-)
weiter im Takt....Das Bike muss bald fertig werden....
(leider wohl doch kein 29er und kein Hardtail-Enduro....)


----------



## Dakeyras (12. Mai 2014)

Wenn NACH der Entscheidung für die Hinterbaukinematik Platz für einen FH ist.... Von mir aus.

Klappe im Rahmen für Multitool brauch ich nicht. Mal ehrlich, dann können wir auch gleich noch einen Luftpumpen-Halter, ein Fach für einen Reserveschlauch und einen Halter für den Klappspaten zum Trail shapen einbauen. Mit dem ganzen Geraffel + Flasche haben wir dann ein Rahmengewicht von 4kg aufwärts... Meh ... 

Wenn ich auf dem trail was brauche, ist das nämlich meistens nicht das Multitool, sondern Reifenheber, Pumpe und Ersatzschlauch. 

Elektronik an Gabel und Dämpfer finde ich an einem KISS-Trailbike auch überflüssig. 


Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Stone (12. Mai 2014)

Ulmi schrieb:


> ....wegen Strom etc., hab bei einem Bikemagazin ein Probeabo abgeschlossen. Dort gab  als Präsent einen externen Powerriegel, dass Ding ist so genial, lädt mein Smartphone Akku zweimal auf,  wenns sein muss.
> Kann an jedem PC geladen werden, zwei Eingänge, Micro USB und normal, wiegt fast nix... Top! Also keine unnötige Diskussion hier wegen Stromengpässe ;-)
> weiter im Takt....Das Bike muss bald fertig werden....
> (leider wohl doch kein 29er und kein Hardtail-Enduro....)



Ich dachte der Powerriegel hatte auch einen Methan-Eingang, damit man den
Akku nur an den Hintern einer Kuh halten muss und sich dieser dann auflädt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (12. Mai 2014)

Oh ja, wenn wir gerade dabei sind, sollten wir unbedingt auch einen Rahmenhalter für den Reserveakku einplanen oder doch einen Gepäckträger mit solarpanels...   

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## pfiff (12. Mai 2014)

Gerne neben 27,5'' auch ein 29''-Bike entwicklen, so lange erst genanntes nicht darunter leidet.

Flaschenhalter gerne, aber NICHT zu Lasten einer geilen, im Idealfall innovativen Idee bzgl. Rahmengeometrie und Dämpfungsystem. Potential hat meines Erachtens der Vorschlag, notfalls über die Flaschenform die Flasche passend zu machen.


----------



## Piefke (12. Mai 2014)

Ich wäre ja für einen Hinterbau, der (auch) mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer funzt - ein Roco TST lässt sich auch sehr schnell ruhig stellen.


----------



## Maximal667 (12. Mai 2014)

Flaschenhalter müssen doch überhaupt nicht im Hauptrahmen angebracht werden.
Ob nun am Sitzrohr/ unterm Sattel, am Lenker, unter dem Unterrohr oder dezente, extravagante Freiform-Flaschen passend zur Rahmengeometrie für 20€ Aufpreis - alles ist möglich. Wenn jemand mit Getränkehalterung fahren möchte, dann gibts da immernoch zahlreiche Varianten, das auch machen zu können.
Daher ab zur Technik-Diskussion bzw. warten auf neuen Diskussions-Stoff!


----------



## rpguagua (12. Mai 2014)

Die Magura Federgabeln und Dämpfer lassen sich ja lobenswerter Weise auch ohne Elektronik fahren. Bin mit meiner Menja ganz ohne Elektronik sehr zufrieden, da sie sich auch für schwere Fahrer sehr gut eignet.

Denke mir nur wenn es was innovatives sein soll mit einem Federweg von max 130mm sind die Maguras sicher eine Option und elect ist halt doch sehr innovativ.

Hier noch ein Video von Magura wie es funktioniert falls das jemand noch nicht kennen sollte:


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2014)

freetourer schrieb:


> Und schon wieder falsch geraten.


 
Na aber ganz zufrieden bist aber mit dem Abgestimmten auch net. Aber da sitzen wir ja im selben Boot...wie eigentlich wohl die meisten die bei der Abstimmung teilgenommen haben 

G.


----------



## ONE78 (13. Mai 2014)

Ich find die parallelentwicklung vom 29er auch gut, da macht es eben doppelt spass hier mitzumachen. 
Ich bin gespannt wie sich die Geometrien zw. Den laufradgrößen unterscheiden müssen,  um das gleiche oder ein ähnliches fahrverhalten zu realisieren.


----------



## nuts (13. Mai 2014)

42 (endlich die Antwort!) Seiten sind wohl erstmal genug - nebenan habe ich gerade den Thread eröffnet, dort geht es nun explizit um Hinterbau-Konzepte. Diese sammeln wir im Fotoalbum. 

Fragen, Änderungswünsche, eine bessere Vorlage oder ein anderes Dateiformat? Gerne Bescheid geben.


----------

